# [PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Kingdom Come Deliverance (CPU)



## PCGH_Dave (15. April 2020)

*[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] *Kingdom Come Deliverance (CPU)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Hallo und herzlich willkommen zu den ersten PCGH-Community-Benchmarks. Diese Idee entstammt unserem Forum und den Usern, welche den Wunsch nach dem Benchmark äußerten. Bekommen wir hin, oder? Gut! 


*1. Anleitung*

Warum Kingdom Come Deliverance? Weil es eine CPU-Fressmaschine ist und somit sehr geringe Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte stellt. Es genügt bereits eine AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT/8G oder Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060/6G und ihr könnt einen Intel Core i9-9900KS voll ausfahren. Beste Bedingungen also für einen CPU-Vergleich.


*1.1 Save*

Ohne den richtigen Spielstand geht gar nichts. Den bekommt ihr hier: KLICK MICH (die Pfad-Angabe ist ebenfalls dabei) (Zum Download: Aufploppendes Fenster wegklicken, dann oben rechts auf den "nach unten Pfeil" und runterladen klicken, keine Anmeldung nötig)
Ihr benötigt für den Benchmark keine Erweiterungen, sondern nur das Grundspiel und das optionale HD-Textur-Paket. Es kann sein, dass ihr das Spiel erst einmal starten müsst, bevor Windows selbstständig den Ordner für den Save anlegt.

Spiel installiert, Save geladen? Dann solltest du das sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja? Dann weiter mit Punkt 1.2. Siehst du das nicht? Dann hast du den falschen Save eingefügt. 


*1.2 Grafikeinstellungen*

Für einen fairen und sinnvollen Vergleich gibt es feste Vorgaben was die Grafikoptionen des Spiels angeht, vor allem auch, um die Vergleichbarkeit zu allen PCGH-Benchmarks seit September 2019 herzustellen.
Der Grafiktreiber muss komplett auf "Default" laufen.
Die Energieoptionen von Windows sind eure Sache.

*Grafikoptionen:

Auflösung:* 1.280 × 720
Alle Details auf die maximale Stufe anheben und die HD-Texturen aktivieren
Post-Processing und Volumetrische Effekte auf Niedrig
Motion Blur, AA und V-Sync aus
Alle drei Regler am Ende des erweiterten Grafik-Menüs auf die höchste Stufe
FoV auf 65


*1.3 Ablauf*

Für den Benchmark verwenden wir alle das gleiche Tool, nämlich CapFrameX. Den Download gibts hier: Releases . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub
Bitte installiert die aktuelle Beta-Version 1.50, diese wird für die sehr praktische Cloud-Funktion benötigt.

Konfiguriert das Tool bitte so, dass ihr drei Durchläufe a 20 Sekunden macht. Dazu legt ihr im Reiter "Capture" die Capture Time von 20  und einen Capture Hotkey fest. Jetzt begebt ihr euch noch in den Reiter Overlay und konfiguriert die Run History so wie auf dem Bild gezeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installiert und nutzt wahlweise zusätzlich das Overlay durch RTSS. Das verschafft deutlich mehr Überblick über den gesamten Benchmark.

Jetzt ladet ihr den CPU-Save und wartet bis die Frau das Haus zu eurer linken betritt. Genau in dem Moment wo sie die Tür schließt, betätigt ihr den Capture Hotkey und rennt los (Shift gedrückt halten!), immer gerade aus bis zur Gabelung. Den genauen Weg haben wir auf der Karte eingezeichnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem ersten Lauf ladet ihr den Spielstand erneut und macht das gleiche noch mal, für den dritten Lauf ebenfalls. Fertig 

Hier ein kurzes Video eines Users, damit ihr euch den Ablauf anschauen könnt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VgrvUQTNgYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*1.4 Cloud*

Nach dem erfolgreichen Benchmark taucht dieser in CapFrameX auf. Wechselt auf den Reiter Cloud und zieht den Benchmark in das Fenster und klickt auf Upload. Jetzt wird ein Link generiert. Diesen benötigt ihr, um euch in die Liste einzutragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der Wert noch nicht da? Dann war beim Testen vielleicht ein Ausreißer dabei. Dieser wird rot markiert. Dann einfach noch einen vierten Durchlauf anhängen, und wenn dort die Werte passen, wird der Ausreißer ersetzt.


*1.5 Benchmarks*

Hier werden alle validen Benchmarks eingetragen. Ich prüfe jeden einzelnen Wert. Damit ihr in die Liste eingetragen werdet, muss euer Benchmark nach folgendem Schema eingereicht werden:

Username|Prozessor|CPU-Takt|Kerne/Threads|Arbeitsspeicher|RAM-Timings|Grafikkarte|Bilder pro Sekunde|P99|Cloud-ID

*Beispiel:*
PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|17,7|54|Link

Unter dem Wort "Link" fügt ihr nun einfach euren generierten Cloud-Link ein. Fertig 
*Hinweis:* In CapFrameX bitte neben den durchschnittlichen Bildern pro Sekunde (Average) das 1%-Perzentil (P1) angeben (das ist das P99 was wir brauchen). Danke.


*[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] *Kingdom Come Deliverance (CPU)

Die PCGH-Benchmarks werden/wurden von mir (bereits) eingetragen. Diese haben selbstverständlich keine Cloud-ID und dienen lediglich zum Vergleich. Die PCGH-CPUs haben für gewöhnlich ein TDP-Lock. Wenn mehr als ein Modell vertreten ist, zählt die Beschreibung in der Klammer.



UsernameProzessorCPU-TaktKerne/ThreadsArbeitsspeicherGrafikkarteAverage-FpsP99Cloud-IDblautempleIntel Core i9-10900K5.3 GHz10c/20t32 GiB DDR4-4266Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti56,833Linkbisonigor Intel Core i9-9900KS5,4 GHz (Cache: 5,0)8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-4700Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti56,331LinkcoldastopIntel Core i9-9900KS5,2 GHz (Cache: 4,8)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4266Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti53,129LinkEsenelIntel Core i9-9900K (89 Watt)5,4 GHz (Cache: 4,9)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4133Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti52,629LinkDuvarIntel Core i7 8700k (90 Watt)5.3 GHz (Cache: 5,1)6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3900Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti52,229LinkPCGH[GPU-Rig Maxed]Intel Core i9-9900K5,2 GHz (Cache: 5,0)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4021Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti48,128LinkChrisMK72[@24/7]Intel Core i9-9900K4,7 GHz8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3784CL15-15-15-35-2TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti45,525LinkDuvarAMD Ryzen 5 3600 (47 Watt)4.3 GHz6c/6t16 GiB DDR4-3800CL14-15-12-28-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti41,826LinkPCGHIntel Core i9-9900KS4,0 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti41,723-SiriuzIntel Core i7-10700K4,79 GHz8/16ct16 GiB DDR4-3600CL18-19-19-39Nvidia Geforce GTX 108041.423LinkPCGHIntel Core i9-9900KS (TDP-locked)4,0 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti40,523-Luky3000Intel Core i5 10600K5.0 GHz (Cache: 4,8)6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-4200CL16-16-16-36-2TAMD RX 5700 XT40.323.7LinkBl4ckR4v3nAMD Ryzen 3700X (69W)4,5 GHz8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3800CL16-15-15-32-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 208039,525LinkPCGHIntel Core i9-9900K3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti38,921-Darkearth27AMD Ryzen 9 3900X3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3733CL14-19-14-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 1080 Ti38,423LinkPCGHIntel Core i9-9900K (TDP-locked)3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti38,120-TheOpenfieldAMD Ryzen 5 3600 (55 Watt)4,3 GHz6c/12t64 GiB DDR4-3800CL16-19-16-34-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 980 Ti38,022Link hanfi104gaussmathAMD Ryzen 9 3950X (67 Watt)3,5 GHz + Boost16c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3733CL16-17-16-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti36,422LinkPCGHAMD Ryzen 9 3950X3,5 GHz + Boost16c/32t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti36,122-Birdy843,9 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3733CL16-19-16-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 1080 Ti36,121LinkPCGHIntel Core i7-9700K3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti35,920-TaxxorAMD Ryzen 7 3700X (62 Watt)3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3133CL14-14-14-32-1TAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT35,920LinkPCGHAMD Ryzen 9 3950X (TDP-locked)3,5 GHz + Boost16c/32t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti35,821-DuvarAMD Ryzen 5 3600 (28 Watt)3,8 GHz + Boost6c/6t16 GiB DDR4-3600CL18-18-18-32-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti35,521Link Falcony6886PCGHAMD Ryzen 7 3800X3,9 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti35,322-PCGH_DaveAMD Ryzen 9 3900X (69 Watt)3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-14-13-28-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti35,120Link PCGH_RaffPCGHAMD Ryzen 9 3950X (Eco-Mode)3,5 GHz + Boost16c/32t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti35,020-PCGHIntel Core i7-5820K (>400 Watt)4,7 GHz6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3134CL14-15-15-30-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti34,720-PCGHAMD Ryzen 9 3900X3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti34,320-PCGHAMD Ryzen TR 3970X3,7 GHz + Boost32c/64t64 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti33,720-Falcony6886AMD Ryzen 5 36003,6 GHz + Boost6c/12t64 GiB DDR4-3600CL16-19-19-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 208033,720LinkPCGHAMD Ryzen TR 3990X2,9 GHz + Boost64c/128t64 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti33,519-MasamuneIntel Core i7-7700K4,8 GHz (Cache: 4,4)4c/8t32 GiB DDR4-3200CL15-17-17-32-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 107033,519Link HisNPCGHAMD Ryzen 7 3800X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti33,219-PCGHAMD Ryzen TR 3960X3,8 GHz + Boost24c/48t64 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti33,020-PCGHIntel Core i7-8700K3,7 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti33,017-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 3600X3,8 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti32,619-PCGHIntel Core i9-10980XE3,0 GHz + Boost18c/36t32 GiB DDR4-2933CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti32,319-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 36003,8 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti31,719-Falcony6886AMD Ryzen 7 17004,0 GHz8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-14-14-28-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 107031,618LinkFalcony6886AMD Ryzen 5 36003,6 GHz + Boost6c/12t64 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 208031,318LinkPCGHIntel Core i5-9600K3,7 GHz + Boost6c/6t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti31,317-AlpenRetreatIntel Core i7-2600K5,0 GHz4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-2133CL10-11-11-28-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 108031,119Link_LS_Intel Core i7 6700k4,7 GHz4c/8t24 GiB DDR4-3100CL17-18-18-36-2TNvidia RTX 207031,117LinkPCGHAMD Ryzen 5 35003,6 GHz + Boost6c/6t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti30,416-gaussmathIntel Core i7-7700K (69 Watt)4,8 GHz fixed4c/8t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-14-14-34-1TAMD Radeon RX 570030,118LinkNowAMD Ryzen 5 2600X (85W)4.15 GHz+6c12t32 GiB DDR4-3400CL15-18-16-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2070 Super30,117LinkgaussmathIntel i9-10920X3,6 GHz + Boost12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-14-14-34-2TAMD Radeon RX5700 @ auto OC29,819LinkPCGHIntel Core i7-6900K3,2 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-2400CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti29,217-PCGHAMD Ryzen 7 2700X3,7 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti29,217-PCGHIntel Core i5-9400F2,9 GHz + Boost6c/6t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti28,915-PCGH_RaffAMD Ryzen 7 17003,9 GHz (fixed)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3000CL14-14-14-30-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti28,517LinkFalcony6886AMD Ryzen 7 17003,6 GHz (fixed)8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-17-17-28-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 107028,516LinkPCGHIntel Core i9-9980XE3,0 GHz + Boost18c/36t32 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti28,417-PCGHIntel Core i7-7700K4,2 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR4-2400CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti28,215-DrebbinIntel Core i7-5775c (30W)4,2 GHz (Cache: 3,7)4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-2400CL10-12-12-31-1TAMD Vega 6427,917LinkH3rr7w3rgAMD Ryzen 17003,7 GHz fix8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-15-15-32-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 108027,816LinkPCGHAMD Ryzen 5 2600X3,6 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti27,715-PCGHIntel Core i7-2600K (>290 Watt)5,0 GHz4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-1866CL10-11-11-28-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti27,316-PCGHIntel Core i7-5960X3,0 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-2133CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti27,015-PCGHIntel Core i7-6700K4,0 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR4-2133CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti26,314-PCGHAMD Ryzen 7 1800X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti26,114-PCGHAMD Ryzen 7 1700X3,4 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti25,614-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 26003,4 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti25,514-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 1600 [12 nm]3,2 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti25,214-PCGHIntel Core i7-5775c3,3 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-1600CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti25,114-FalconyIntel Core i7-4770k3,5 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-2400CL11-13-13-31-2TNvidia Geforce GTX 107024,714LinkPCGHIntel Core i7-5820K3,3 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2133CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti24,214-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 1600X3,6 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti24,113-PCGHIntel Core i5-7600K3,8 GHz + Boost4c/4t16 GiB DDR4-2400CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti23,112-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 1600 [14 nm]3,2 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti22,412-PCGHIntel Core i7-4790K4,0 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-1600CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti22,113-PCGHAMD Ryzen 7 17003,0 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti21,712-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 3400G3,7 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR4-2933CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti21,612-PCGHIntel Core i7-3770K3,5 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-1600CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti20,512-Falcony6886Intel Core i5-3570k4,0 GHz4c/4t24 GiB DDR3-1600CL8-8-8-24-2TAMD Radeon R9 290X19,811LinkPCGHIntel Core i7-4670K3,4 GHz + Boost4c/4t16 GiB DDR3-1600CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti19,08-PCGHIntel Core i7-2600K3,6 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR3-1600CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti18,111-PCGHAMD Ryzen 5 14003,2 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti17,69-PCGHIntel Core i5-2500K3,3 GHz + Boost4c/4t16 GiB DDR3-1600CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti17,17-PCGHAMD FX-8370 (>600 Watt)4,825 GHz4m/8t16 GiB DDR3-2086CL11-10-10-28-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti16,310-PCGHAMD FX-83704,0 GHz4m/8t16 GiB DDR3-1866CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti13,39-FalconyAMD FX-83504,0 GHz + Boost4m/8t16 GiB DDR3-1866CL9-10-11-27-2TNvidia Geforce GTX 97013,38LinkPCGHAMD Phenom II X6 1055T (>400 Watt)3,8 GHz6c/6t16 GiB DDR3-1620CL7-8-8-18-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti12,57-PCGHAMD Phenom II X6 1055T2,8 GHz6c/6t16 GiB DDR3-1066CL9-9-9-24-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti10,46-PCGHIntel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (>300 Watt)4,05 GHz4c/4t8 GiB DDR2-1200CL5-5-5-14-2TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti8,74-Falcony6886 AMD FX-42003,3 GHz + Turbo4m/4t8 GiB DDR3-1600CL9-9-9-24-2TAMD Radeon R9 3806,54LinkPCGH Intel Core 2 Quad Q66002,4 GHz4c/4t8 GiB DDR2-667CL5-5-5-11-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti4,93-


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. April 2020)

Bis ich alle CPUs aus dem Index eingetragen habe, dauert es zwar noch eine Weile, aber ihr könnt schon einmal kräftig Daten einreichen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Hammer! Danke fürs Zusammenstellen und überhaupt...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2020)

Nicenstein. Ich lasse gerne nachher mal meine Gurke laufen. Muss aber erst mal die Suckage anwerfen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Die avg CPU Package Power fehlt noch :-O


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2020)

*@Davegame: *Passend zum neuen CFX empfehle ich noch die frische RTSS-Betaversion: Klick mich hart!

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Die avg CPU Package Power fehlt noch :-O


Richtig. Das Problem ist, dass jedes Board dort etwas anderes ausliest. Die gleiche CPU kann unter den gleichen Settings auf fünf verschiedenen Mainboards fünf verschiedene CPU-Package-Werte anzeigen. Ihr könnt den Wert aber gerne ein einer Klammer neben die CPU schreiben, also zum Beispiel AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (27 Watt). Dann würde ich das so eintragen.


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Der Wert in CapFrameX sollte diese Aufgabe doch für alle richtig übernehmen, oder?


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

CX liest die Package Power direkt aus der CPU (Intel und Zen) aus. Dafür muss Sensor Logging auf der Capture Page aktiviert werden. Die Statusleiste (Play-Symbol) unten sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2020)

Hat sich geklärt


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Bitte gebt den Savepfad mit an. Ist immer doof den aus dem Netz rauszusuchen.



Ist im Download-Paket enthalten.

Und AA off, steht in der Beschreibung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2020)

Kostet das (erweiterte) Logging nicht zumindest einen winzigen Prozentsatz an CPU-Zeit?

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Ja, einen winzigen.  Wir haben Tests mit richtigen Krücken gemacht, wie z.B. alte Mobile CPUs von Intel mit 2GHz Takt oder ein 2200G. Das Logging läuft auf einem Toaster ohne aufzufallen.


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Ohne CPU Package Power ist ein solcher Test aber halt nur halbgar.

Das muss mit rein


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Hattest letztens ohne HD Texturen getestet oder?
Verbrauch sollte schon mit rein bzw per Screenshot zu sehen sein.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

gaussmath|AMD Ryzen 9 3950X (67 Watt)|3,5 GHz + Boost|16c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-17-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|36,4 Fps|22,2|  Link

Hinweis: Die Watt-Angabe hinter dem Prozessornamen ist die Average Package Power. SMT war abgeschaltet.

CX Analyse + Sensor Stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CX Overlay Stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evitca (15. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Jetzt ladet ihr den CPU-Save und wartet bis die Frau das Haus zu eurer linken betritt. Genau in dem Moment wo sie die Tür schließt, betätigt ihr den Capture Hotkey und rennt los (Shift gedrückt halten!), immer gerade aus bis zur Gabelung. Den genauen Weg haben wir auf der Karte eingezeichnet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was würde denn gegen eine Timedemo sprechen?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. April 2020)

Erstmal Standard Ryzen 3900X 

PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|33,8 Fps|19| Link


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Lauf ladet ihr den Spielstand erneut und macht das gleiche noch mal, für den dritten Lauf ebenfalls. Fertig



Kleiner Zusatz: Wenn ihr für die Aggregation "Mark & replace" vorseht, dann solltest du im Startpost vielleicht auch erwähnen, was passiert bzw was man tun muss, wenn tatsächlich ein Durchlauf markiert wird


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. April 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusatz: Wenn ihr für die Aggregation "Mark & replace" vorseht, dann solltest du im Startpost vielleicht auch erwähnen, was passiert bzw was man tun muss, wenn tatsächlich ein Durchlauf markiert wird


Steht noch auf der To-Do-Liste


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Esenel|Intel Core i9-9900K(80W)|5,2 GHz + 4,8GHz Cache|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4133|CL17-17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|51,6 Fps|28,8|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/2c079bd6-df93-4f85-9cdb-27dc4b292ee2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

@Esenel: Die Szene von Dave ist doch ein wenig fordernder.


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Ja doch.
Aber bin trotzdem mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2020)

Taxxor|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (62 Watt)|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3133|CL14-14-14-32-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700XT|35,9 Fps|19,6| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/b1d50c56-5391-4235-a04a-eed8b4e2add3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNewNow (15. April 2020)

So die Ergebnisse sin im nächsten Post angekommen. Das passiert wenn man statt bearbeitet antwortet


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2020)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich lege das hier mal kurz ab: https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/ded06086-0526-4a5c-aa0f-32b379c593d4
> Gleich kommt noch eine etwas schnellere Version mit mehr PBO bei meinen 2600x



Krass, der 2600X ist ja ohne PBO schon bei 78W, also 26% mehr als mein 3700X und trotzdem 20% langsamer.


----------



## TheNewNow (15. April 2020)

Now|AMD Ryzen 5 2600X(78W)|4GHz+|6c12t|32GB DDR4 3400|CL15-18-16-36-1|Nvidia RTX 2070 super|29,7 Fps|16,6|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/ded06086-0526-4a5c-aa0f-32b379c593d4
Das ist mit meinen Standard Profil. Also mit übertakteten Ram, etwas UV und zusätzlich PBO dazu. Die CPU taktet meist zwischen 4.15GHz und 4.25GHz, droppt aber manchmal leich darunter


Now|AMD Ryzen 5 2600X(85W)|4.15GHz+|6c12t|32GB DDR4 3400|CL15-18-16-36-1|Nvidia RTX 2070 super|30,1 Fps|17,3|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/e3e18bdd-8ef6-43e9-9712-672b8ea344a8
Das ist mein Profil mit maximaler PBO Leistung. Der Verbrauch ist nochmal um 7W gestiegen, der Takt von 4.25GHz wird öfter gehalten. Die Durschnitts FPS steigen nicht viel, aber die 1% lows werden besser.

@Taxxor hab mich da etwas schlecht ausgedrückt. Bei beiden war PBO aktiviert, bei einen nur als "Lite"


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2020)

Benchmark siehe https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gdom-come-deliverance-cpu-5.html#post10277984

Ich habe nach dem Laden, die Maus nicht mehr bewegt. Und wenn man die Maus so tief hat, sacken die FPS nochmal ordentlich ein. 

Komm ja net mal mehr an den 9900ks vorbei!!!  
Man erkennt ja eindeutig, dass Intel hier bevorzugt wird. Bestimmt wurde eine für Ryzen ungünstige Szene ausgewählt. Wir wissen doch alle mittlerweile ein optimierter Ryzen hinkt einem gut optimierten Intel keine 10% nach! /Ironie

Hoffe das nächste Game läuft besser.
Duvar dann hau mal einen Raus, dass es nicht ganz so übel für unsere Fraktion aussieht


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (27 Watt)|~3 GHz |6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL18-18-18-52-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|30 Fps|17,6| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die Maus auch nicht wirklich bewegt, nur ein Millimeter nach links, weil ich immer in den Typen rein gerannt bin.
Jeder sollte so benchen, also ohne Mausbewegung. Hier maximal so wie im Video (hab den run aufgezeichnet):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1U4YJOf9fkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Duvar dann hau mal einen Raus, dass es nicht ganz so übel für unsere Fraktion aussieht



Bei mir gibt es nur noch UV Resultate, zocke ja nicht übertaktet, also kein Sinn für mich, genauso wie es für andere keinen Sinn hat UV Resultate zu präsentieren^^


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2020)

Mit 27W und 3GHz genau so schnell wie ein 2600X mit 85W und 4,25GHz, puh^^

btw warum schreibst du deine RAM Config in den Comment statt in die RAM Zeile(über die Optionen auch manuell festlegbar)? Automatisch ausgelesen werden bei dir auch 3600 statt 3800MT/s, wie im Comment.


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Ja hab mich verschrieben, sollte 3600 heißen^^
Habs gefixed.



Taxxor schrieb:


> Mit 27W und 3GHz genau so schnell wie ein 2600X mit 85W und 4,25GHz, puh^^



Hmm net schlecht für den 2600X 

Bist doch auch nur fast 20% schneller bei ~230% meines Verbrauchs^^

Esenel ca 300% beim Verbrauch, aber wenigstens hat der 72% höhere FPS (AVG)

Blackraven 241% Verbrauch +28% Performanceuplift

Gauss 248% Verbrauch + 21% Performanceuplift


----------



## Darkearth27 (15. April 2020)

Bevor ich meine Resultate poste hab ich da ein paar Sachen die mir aufgefallen sind.

Mir ist beim Ablaufen aufgefallen, dass er Müdigkeits Debuff hat und ab und an mal nach oben oder unten schaut, was starke FPS Schwankungen hervorrufen kann (nach oben schauen bringt FPS - nach unten kostet)
Zweitens ist die Szene ja nicht ganz bis zum Ende der Gabelung, weil ihm die Puste unterwegs ausgeht, das habt ihr hoffentlich alles mit einberechnet?

Ergebnisse kommen dennoch gleich (wenn ich mal einen validen Wert bekomme, der nicht durch das nach oben oder unten schauen abweicht)

Dann noch die Frage, eure P99 sind bei CX die P1 richtig? (gerade im Einganspost den Hinweis entdeckt, Frage hat sich somit erübrigt)

Wenn ich nämlich die P99 von CX nehmen würde, dann naja lassen wir das  (siehe Bilder)

Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 3,8 GHz @ Boost | 12c/24t | 32 GiB DDR4-3733 | CL16-19-16-36-1T | Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti | 36,7 Fps | 22 |  Link


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2020)

Was bringt es mir was zu sparen, wenn die FPS mit max OC kacke sind? 
Aber vergleiche das mal lieber auf Stock Performance. Das täte deutlich mehr weh. Gleicher Verbrauch weniger Leistung 

edit:
Jo Darkearth da hast du recht. Diese Schwankungen können das ganze beeinflussen. Ich habe immer bis 20 gezählt und bin dann losgelaufen. Meistens hat er entweder kurz davor oder direkt bei der 20 seine Schwankungen gehabt und ich konnte ohne diese Störung rennen. Ist aber auch so mit den Soldaten. Will nicht wissen wie viele Runs mit dieses Kack RNG den Run kaputt gemacht hat. Jedesmal ausweichen oder gegenrennen kostet immens FPS.


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Na ja FPS sind selbst mit OC kacke, also bringt es nichts^^
Macht mal auch ein 20 Sek Video damit man mal sieht was Sache ist bzw wie ihr läuft, wohin ihr guckt etc.
Dachte wir sollen losrennen wenn die Frau ins Haus rein geht?
Also wenn man es zeitgleich startet das laufen und capture, dann ist man so ziemlich gleichauf zu Ende mit der Ausdauer und den 20 Sek.


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2020)

Dafür habt ihr doch die Run History, wenn ein Run wirklich mal durch rigendwas "kaputt" gemacht wurde, seht ihr es ja und bei den Einstellungen, die PCGH vorgibt, müsst ihr diesen Run ja sogar wiederholen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Hab gerade mal auf 4.6GHz getaktet. Das höchste, was ich hatte, war 38.9 FPS Average.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2020)

Ich laufe so wie in dem Video von Dave. Also an den Zaun ran und dann losrennen.
Wie mache ich überhaupt nen Video? Habe sowas noch nie gemacht.
Duvar du hast recht also alles von vorne XD


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Mit 3.7GHz fixed voltage hatte ich fast 35FPS bei 35W Verbrauch.
Die Szene ist brutaler als unsere alte Benchszene, liegt den AMD Prozzis so gar net. Glaub PCGH wurde von Intel bezahlt 

Mich verwundert ehrlich gesagt nicht unsere schrotten FPS, sondern was für ein geiles Tool gauss und friends da gemacht haben, echt richtig richtig bombe das Teil, danke an alle die da dran gebastelt haben und an erster Linie an unseren gaussi


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mich verwundert ehrlich gesagt nicht unsere schrotten FPS, sondern was für ein geiles Tool gauss und friends da gemacht haben, echt richtig richtig bombe das Teil, danke an alle die da dran gebastelt haben und an erster Linie an unseren gaussi



Kannste aber auch Taxxi und Nafi genauso danken.


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Danke auch an die, wie gesagt an alle die da mitgemacht haben, hab nicht verfolgt wer da alles mitgemacht haben, also Danke auch an Taxxi und Nafi (wer auch immer Nafi ist^^, Taxxi wird wohl Taxxor sein nehme ich an)
Heftig wie stark der 8700k ist in der Tabelle


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2020)

Edit: aktuelleres Ergebnis: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gdom-come-deliverance-cpu-8.html#post10278213

Bl4ckR4v3n|AMD Ryzen 3700X(65W)|4,5 GHz|8c/16t|32GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-15-15-32-1T(Geardown Enabled)|Nvidia RTX 2080|37,3 FPS|21,1|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun sogar noch schlechter. Man sollte auch wenig auf das Video und mehr auf den Text achten


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Leute, ich lade gerade meinen Run bei YT hoch, dann zeigt euch Gauss mal, wie man einen Hochpräzisionsrun macht. 

Edit: 
Hier mein Vid YouTube. Man beachte insbesondere den zweiten Run, wo ich präzise das Ergebnis des ersten Runs reproduziere.


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Bleib doch bei Intel gauss, hast dich/mich und andere in den Ruin (FPS Ruin) gestürzt mit deiner jahrelangen AMD Propaganda. Überleg mal was ich jetzt für FPS hätte mit dem 8700k @ 5.4GHz und RAM auf 4400C16^^

Edit: Hat der Typ noch ein Fass Bier intus beim 2. run?^^


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Hat der Typ noch ein Fass Bier intus beim 2. run?^^



Das ist doch total robust. Ich schwanke wie Nadja Abd el Farrag in ihren besten Zeiten und dennoch nur 0.1 FPS Fehler beim Average und P1. Ist doch ein bisschen mehr, aber bei dem Gezuckel mit der Maus, ist das wirklich wenig.


----------



## Darkearth27 (15. April 2020)

So, ich lege dann nochmal nach.

Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 3,8 GHz @ Boost | 12c/24t | 32 GiB DDR4-3733 | CL16-19-16-36-1T | Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti | 37,6 Fps | 22.2 | Link

Geändert habe ich einfach die Steuerung mit dem Xbox Controller. Vorher habe ich Maus und Tastatur genutzt.
Der Controller ist da "stabiler"


EDIT

Es liegt wohl am Shadow Caching..

Eine stufe niedriger und schon sind die FPS im 70er Bereich
Stellt man diese auf Low sind 150 FPS drin (und ich erkenne da Nachts "kaum" einen Unterschied)

Aber wir sind ja hier um die PCGH Benches nachzustellen !


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Es liegt wohl am Shadow Caching..
> 
> Eine stufe niedriger und schon sind die FPS im 70er Bereich
> Stellt man diese auf Low sind 150 FPS drin (und ich erkenne da Nachts "kaum" einen Unterschied)



Jo, krass dieses Setting. Schatten?! Hab's mal auf Medium gestellt, zack, 100 FPS. Was macht die Engine? Schatten auf der CPU berechnen?


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2020)

Die gute CryEngine eben^^

Schatten sind sowieso bei JEDEM Spiel das erste, was ich auf "Mittel" stelle, einfach weil der Unterschied zu Ultra meist eh nie auffällt, außer bei den FPS. Und etwas  verwaschenere Schatten stören mich in keinster Weise.


----------



## Darkearth27 (15. April 2020)

Scheint so ja.

Es gibt dort wohl in der Engine ein Shadowbuffer, der anstelle der Grafikkarte die CPU nutzt.

Mit einem Workarround kann man die Schatten auch auf 2048 pixel stellen (anstelle von 1024) dann hat man sogar bessere Schattenqualität, aber der Buffer läuft schneller voll, so dass die dynamischen Schatten nicht neu berechnet werden können
(Buffer Overflow)

Standard Ultra schatten sind 1024 und der Buffer ist bei 4096


----------



## Taxxor (15. April 2020)

Offenbar zeigen Ryzens hier ihre ...damdamdam..... Schattenseiten

Wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen, ob @Esenel mit seinem 9900K hier ähnliche Sprünge macht mit Schatten auf Low.
Ich wage zu behaupten, nein^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (15. April 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Offenbar zeigen Ryzens hier ihre ...damdamdam..... Schattenseiten


Badumtsss..

Das der Cache der Intel schneller ist sollte ja klar sein, macht dann auch Sinn bei den Ergebnissen.


----------



## TheNewNow (15. April 2020)

Hab meinen 2600x auch mal in ein 60 Watt Korsett gesteckt. https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/9c64481f-3c10-4a49-9a22-2e1b91ab6ac2

Frequenz ist 3.6Ghz+. Meist etwa 3.8GHz bis 3.9 GHz
Dafür sind die Framerates nicht soviel schlechter


----------



## hRy1337 (15. April 2020)

Schöne Sache und ich würde es auch unterstützen wenn ich denn KCD hätte


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Überlegt mal wegen solch einem billig Setting wird AMD richtig down gemacht, wenn Esenel keinen solch extremen Uplift hat...


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2020)

hanfi104|3900X UV|3,8 GHz +|12/24|32 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-19-16-30-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti|37,0 Fps|19.5|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/37c96412-a7a0-4631-a6e7-83e0ec3b5cb9
CPU läuft etwa bei 56W [54-57W]

Der 8700K bleibt wohl für immer ungeschlagen. Schlappe 3309 FPS, mit welcher Grafikkarte (also welches Binning) braucht man dafür? Die 0815 2080Ti wird das nicht packen 


€dit:
Der Run ist eine Katastrophe
1. Run  die erste Wache fehlt komplett, ich renne gegen die zweite
2. Run  beide Wachen laufen normal, die erste kreuzt meinen Weg und die zweite wird knapp verfehlt.
3. Run  ich schaue wgen Schlaf nach unten und die erste Wache fehlt wieder!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2020)

Für die Kategorie "unten in der elitären Dave-Liste" - nehmt das! 

PCGH_Raff|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,9 GHz (fixed)|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-3000|CL14-14-14-30-1T|MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|28,5 Fps|16,8| Link

Package Power peakte einmal auf 67 Watt, sonst 57-62 Watt.
GPU lief mit ~2,05 GHz, nur ist das halt einfach egal. So, wo ist denn jetzt mal ein *G*PU-lastiger Thread? 
Einfach pervers, vor allem da ich weiß, dass unsere noch aktuellen CPU-Rigs in der Redaktion rund 44 Fps schaffen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Leute Hanfi/Raff, lasst mal bitte Sensorlogging aktiviert, damit wir mal etwas Einblick haben^^
Wobei nee wo stellte man das ein gauss/Taxxi? Run history usw aktivieren?


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2020)

@Duvar How?
Ok das sollte ganz klar Standard on sein^^


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Aktivier mal beim Reiter overlay beide History Sachen.
Oder beim Reiter Capture Sensor Logging aktivieren? mach einfach alles an man^^


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aktivier mal beim Reiter overlay beide History Sachen.
> Oder beim Reiter Capture Sensor Logging aktivieren? mach einfach alles an man^^



Das kostet FPS
Außerdem sind mir diesmal mehrfach die Augen zugefallen/weggenickt :/
Upload editiert


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

Sensor Logging kostet keine FPS, selbst auf kleineren CPUs.


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Das kostet FPS
> Außerdem sind mir diesmal mehrfach die Augen zugefallen/weggenickt :/
> Upload editiert



Du hast auch ein 38.8FPS Resultat mit 56W?


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2020)

ich hatte 0,2 avg und 0,4 p1 weniger 
@Duvar ließ nochmals ich hab sogar noch viel mehr, weil die Wache teils nicht da ist / anders läuft.
Der einzig gute Run war 2, aber der liegt auch nicht im Schnitt meiner anderen.


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Jo Darkearth da hast du recht. Diese Schwankungen können das ganze beeinflussen. Ich habe immer bis 20 gezählt und bin dann losgelaufen. Meistens hat er entweder kurz davor oder direkt bei der 20 seine Schwankungen gehabt und ich konnte ohne diese Störung rennen. Ist aber auch so mit den Soldaten. Will nicht wissen wie viele Runs mit dieses Kack RNG den Run kaputt gemacht hat. Jedesmal ausweichen oder gegenrennen kostet immens FPS.



Also ich hab gewartet bis die Tür zu war und hab nur W + Shift benutzt.
Keine Rempler nix.
War zwar mal knapp, kam aber vorbei.


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Gutes Resultat fürn 12 Kern Boliden^^
Esenel mach das mal bitte mit dem Schatten Settings und schau mal was bei rum kommt.


----------



## gaussmath (15. April 2020)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> ich hatte 0,2 avg und 0,4 p1 weniger



Solche Schwankungen hat man sonst auch. Mach noch einen Run und du hast 0.5 FPS mehr. Liefert Sensor Logging dann FPS? ^^


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Solche Schwankungen hat man sonst auch. Mach noch einen Run und du hast 0.5 FPS mehr. Liefert Sensor Logging dann FPS? ^^



Man was für ein Gammel Tool ist das denn, wenn es meine FPS klaut? 
Hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich nur 30FPS habe, ohne Tool habe ich 52!


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Solche Schwankungen hat man sonst auch. Mach noch einen Run und du hast 0.5 FPS mehr. Liefert Sensor Logging dann FPS? ^^



Das war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint 

@Run
Diese dämliche Wache rechts im Bild. Sie läuft nun jedesmal anders -.-


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

AB jetzt vertraue ich nur noch Videobeweisen, hier ist zu viel Spielraum für Schnick Schnack, wenn selbst NPCs zu extremen Schwankungen beitragen.^^


----------



## hanfi104 (15. April 2020)

3 Runs 3 verschiedene Pfade der Wachen

1. Wache läuft nach unten (wie im Bild oben) -> Wache schnell aus dem Bild
2. Wache kreuzt meinen Weg, closeup -> weniger FPS
3. Wache läuft nach oben, weiter weg aber länger im Bild -> weniger FPS

ist mir jetzt zu blöd, das wars für heute, gn8


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. April 2020)

Ich finde es spannend, dass ihr jetzt auch mal seht/erkennt, dass Benchmarks eben nicht einfach Benchmarks sind. Da gehört noch eine ganze Menge mehr dazu. Die anderen Werte trage ich morgen nach, bis jetzt kommt da echt cooles Zeug zusammen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute Hanfi/Raff, lasst mal bitte Sensorlogging aktiviert, damit wir mal etwas Einblick haben^^
> Wobei nee wo stellte man das ein gauss/Taxxi? Run history usw aktivieren?



Ich habe im Anschluss an die Test-Runs einen Shot gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Raff


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Package Power peakte einmal auf 67 Watt, sonst 57-62 Watt.



Sensor Logging aktivieren! 




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Einfach pervers, vor allem da ich weiß, dass unsere noch aktuellen CPU-Rigs in der Redaktion rund 44 Fps schaffen.



Da könnt ihr noch mehr rauskitzeln.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2020)

Duvar dann sag mit welchen Tool man das aufnehmen kann.
Habe mal angeschaut warum ich kaum vom Stockergebnissen weg komme und mit dem Ramtakt gespielt. 3600 war fast das gleiche Ergebnis und da waren die Runs sogar grausig. Duvar du hast recht SoC bringt noch gewaltig Performance. Konnte bis 1,175V noch Performance gewinnen. Bis 1,2V habe ich mich nicht getraut. Sicher ist sicher.
Mal ein paar Benches
3600:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3666:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 3800 war es dann deutlich besser, aber auch 2 runs die absolut Bombe waren, weshalb ich den dritten run glaub 20x wiederholen durfte weil der immer ungültig war.
Trotzdem noch meilenweit weg vom Intel.

Bl4ckR4v3n|AMD Ryzen 3700X(69W)|4,5 GHz|8c/16t|32GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-15-15-32-1T(Geardown Enabled)|Nvidia RTX 2080|39,5 FPS|24,9|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Esenel mach das mal bitte mit dem Schatten Settings und schau mal was bei rum kommt.



Schatten low: 140.2 | 96.4 FPS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Dark hat 150 wo du 140 hast? https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gdom-come-deliverance-cpu-5.html#post10278013


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Trotzdem noch meilenweit weg vom Intel.
> 
> Bl4ckR4v3n|AMD Ryzen 3700X(69W)|4,5 GHz|8c/16t|32GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-15-15-32-1T(Geardown Enabled)|Nvidia RTX 2080|39,5 FPS|24,9|Link



Ich glaube auch kaum, dass hier noch großartig wer schneller sein wird als du 

9900K vs Ryzen 3000
avg 51,6 vs 39,5 => 30,6%
P99 28,8 vs 24,9 => 15,6%

Hört sich prozentual viel an, aber mit absoluten Werten total egal


----------



## Esenel (15. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dark hat 150 wo du 140 hast? https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gdom-come-deliverance-cpu-5.html#post10278013



Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## Darkearth27 (15. April 2020)

Zu den 150 mach morgen früh nochmal nen run. 

Und dann schau ich mal was mit meinem "golden sample" so geht


----------



## Duvar (15. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Pic or it didn't happen



Also wenn der das packt, dann Hut ab, ich habe gerade mal fast 110 FPS erreicht mit PBO und Pi Pa Po^^
150 wird er never packen. Denke Intel wird seinen 30% lead souverän halten, können froh sein, dass Igor net mitmacht^^
Da bleib ich doch bei meinem schönen undervolting, kann ich die Leute wenigstens mit meinem niedrigen Verbrauch vollsülzen, anstatt hohen Verbrauch zu haben und dennoch 30% dahinter zu liegen 
Anderen Strohalm hab ich net  Intel und AMD profitieren wohl in gleichem Ausmaß bzgl der Schatten Settings.

Das Game liegt AMD aber echt nicht, dass man selbst mit OC nicht and die billigen Intel Stock Settings der PCGH rankommt, habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Esenel (16. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Denke Intel wird seinen 30% lead souverän halten,



Sag das aber bitte nicht Sandwurm.
Laut ihm ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Sag das aber bitte nicht Sandwurm.
> Laut ihm ist das nicht möglich.



Ne der wird uns dann erklären, warum die einzelnen Benchmarks nicht vergleichbar sind und wir einfach was falsch machen 
Wir wissen doch max. 10% alles darüber ist Fake


----------



## gaussmath (16. April 2020)

Wäre super, wenn noch User mit Intel CPUs mitmachen. Oder sind das mittlerweile die Marktanteile hier im Forum?


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Pic or it didn't happen



Ok ich rudere ein kleines Bisschen zurück.
157 FPS waren es nach dem laden des Savegames im Menü.

Hab dann auch nur einen fixen Run gemacht, wird sicher auch stark variieren (hatte keine Wachen bei dem Lauf)

Der Run sah dann so aus.

So, 3 weitere Runs später (diesmal mit jeweils 2 Wachen)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Schwankungen sind schon enorm...


----------



## Esenel (16. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ok ich rudere ein kleines Bisschen zurück.
> 157 FPS waren es nach dem laden des Savegames im Menü.
> 
> Die Schwankungen sind schon enorm...



Nach dem Laden schoss er bei mir bis auf knappe 190 kurz hoch.

Aber ja in dem FPS Bereich waren auch bei mir die Schwankungen höher. Auch der erste Run hatte drei Spikes drin.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. April 2020)

Witzigerweise ist die GPU Auslastung bei niedrigeren Schatten höher.. 
Aber wie wir ja schon festgestellt haben, liegt das an der Engine und dessen Shadow Buffer...

Kurz um, Intel ist dabei weitaus schneller (wenn die gleichen / SELBEN!) Bedinungen vorliegen, was meistens unmöglich nachzustellen ist.

Aber auch bei Variierenden Szenen ist hier Intels Architektur schneller.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn noch User mit Intel CPUs mitmachen. Oder sind das mittlerweile die Marktanteile hier im Forum?



Man muss halt auch das Spiel haben.  Intel-Nutzer müssen sich nicht verstecken, im Gegenteil (eher "Ryzen Classic"-Nutzer ).

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Kurz um, Intel ist dabei weitaus schneller (wenn die gleichen / SELBEN!) Bedinungen vorliegen, was meistens unmöglich nachzustellen ist.



Die (un)gleichen Bedingungen während des Benches sind auch Teil Benchmarks moderner Spiele. Wir haben so oder so eine bunte Mischung drin, da nicht jeder exakt die gleichen Bewegungen machen wird. Im Zweifel macht einfach mal 12-15 Durchläufe und schaut, welcher Wert am häufigsten auftritt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. April 2020)

Ja ist ja auch legitim, wollte halt nur äußern, dass man mit dem ryzen machen kann was man will, man kommt nicht an den Intel Maschinen vorbei (hier ganz besonders ausgeprägt)

Hab ettliche runs gemacht, auch mit 65w Limit async RAM usw usf aber meine CPU mag nicht mehr als maximal 38 fps. Einzig den Verbrauch kann man halt halbieren, bei identischer Leistung (mit dem 3900x) andere CPUs gehen sogar noch tiefer.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. April 2020)

Habe die übrigen Runs von euch jetzt erstmal alle eingetragen.


> wollte halt nur äußern, dass man mit dem ryzen machen kann was man will, man kommt nicht an den Intel Maschinen vorbei


Das gilt für fast alle Spiel-Benchmarks. Moderne Intel-CPUs haben eine geringere Latenz und können einfach viel mehr Takt rausdrücken. Beides wird von den meisten Spielen in mehr Fps verwandelt. Das Ergebnis von Esenel ist der Wahnsinn; so schnell sind nicht mal die 9900K von Raff und Phil. Und nach einigen OC-Versuchen mit dem 3900X komme ich nicht mal an die heran. Was Esenel da zaubert, könnte die Mainstream-Leistung der *übernächsten *CPU-Generation sein. Samma Esenel, wie machstn das? ^^


----------



## Esenel (16. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Was Esenel da zaubert, könnte die Mainstream-Leistung der *übernächsten *CPU-Generation sein. Samma Esenel, wie machstn das? ^^



80-90% der Leistung kommt nur durch Cache+RAM OC.
Leider bekomme ich nur 4133 CL17 stabil.
PhoenixMDA schafft es bis auf 4400.
Der ist nochmal ne Ecke schneller als meiner.

Aber reines CPU OC ist ein reines Goody, bringt aber kaum Leistung.

Vg


----------



## gaussmath (16. April 2020)

Man hört ja immer, Takt + IPC ist King in Games. Das ist nicht sooo richtig.  Latenz ist King.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ja ist ja auch legitim, wollte halt nur äußern, dass man mit dem ryzen machen kann was man will, man kommt nicht an den Intel Maschinen vorbei (hier ganz besonders ausgeprägt)
> 
> Hab ettliche runs gemacht, auch mit 65w Limit async RAM usw usf aber meine CPU mag nicht mehr als maximal 38 fps. Einzig den Verbrauch kann man halt halbieren, bei identischer Leistung (mit dem 3900x) andere CPUs gehen sogar noch tiefer.



Muss sagen wenn man nicht gerade mit Wachen kollidiert/ausweicht oder gerade 2 Wachen am min. FPS Bereich dackeln waren meine Schwankungen um +-1-2%. Das ist absolut in Ordnung und das was man bei solchen Runs erwarten muss.
Hatte auch mit vielen gerechnet, aber das Ergebnis ist hart. Ich hatte voll damit gerechnet, dass mit Ram OC und vielleicht etwas mehr Takt die 9900k(s)@Stock kassiert werden.
Aber finde es auch schön zu sehen, dass der AMD Ansatz eben auch starke schwächen haben kann und der große L3 Cache eben nicht alles kompensiert.
Danke für die Mühe Dave und bitte mehr davon. Würde mich auch freuen wenn es CPU Bound Titel auch mal in die PCGH schaffen. So ein Stellaris bspw. dürstet nach ultimativer Single Core Performance^^
Eine kleine Frage zu den Benches. Ich sehe zweimal den 3800x kann es sein, dass der 3800x mit 3,6ghz Baseclock eigentlich ein 3700x ist? Und wenn nein worin liegen die Unterschiede der beiden?


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. April 2020)

Deswegen gibt es ja RAM OC Community's 

Der IF ist halt die starke Bremse bei Ryzen und das ist ja nicht erst seit gestern so, sondern schon den Bulldozer Zeiten bekannt gewesen, dass man da mehr rausholen kann, wenn man den RAM gut einstellt.

Auch schon zu ddr RAM war das so, zwar nicht so ausgeprägt aber auch dort konnte man es sehen..


----------



## DARPA (16. April 2020)

Da ich das Game nicht habe, ist diese Szene außergewöhnlich anspruchsvoll? Denn wenn ich die Ergebnisse so sehe, wie lässt sich das vernünftig zocken?


----------



## gaussmath (16. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da ich das Game nicht habe, ist diese Szene außergewöhnlich anspruchsvoll? Denn wenn ich die Ergebnisse so sehe, wie lässt sich das vernünftig zocken?



Mit vernünftigen Settings. Schatten auf Mittel und du hast fast 100 FPS.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. April 2020)

Da die Szene extra auf das maximum an CPU Leistung ausgelegt ist kann man das nicht mit dem echten "Spielvergnügen" gleichsetzen.

Siehe dazu den Bench von mir, den ich mit verringerten Schatten gemacht habe.

Alleine die Einstellung von "Ultra" auf sehr hoch bringt einem 30 FPS ~ setzt man das ganze auf Medium (ohne großartig Qualität zu verlieren) sind es sogar 40 - 50 FPS mehr


----------



## DARPA (16. April 2020)

Ok, danke.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da ich das Game nicht habe, ist diese Szene außergewöhnlich anspruchsvoll? Denn wenn ich die Ergebnisse so sehe, wie lässt sich das vernünftig zocken?



Das ist eine absolute, relativ konstruierte Worstcase-Szene mit CPU-Mördereinstellungen (viele Lichtquellen, maximales LoD-Setting etc.). Also alles auf CPU-Tötung ausgelegt. Wir werden daher auch in fünf Jahren noch fragen: Can it run PCGH's Rattay CPU sequence?  Oder das Spiel erhält endlich einen DX12-Patch ...

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da ich das Game nicht habe, ist diese Szene außergewöhnlich anspruchsvoll? Denn wenn ich die Ergebnisse so sehe, wie lässt sich das vernünftig zocken?



Warum eigentlich immer Ultra-Details? 
Jau, die Szene ist unglaublich anspruchsvoll für die CPU. Über 99 Prozent der restlichen Zeit läuft das Spiel aber sehr gut.

Außer, du magst es, nachts durch Rattay zu rennen, beispielsweise um die Leute zu bestehlen. Dann brauchst du einen 9900KS. Sonst reicht auch ein Ryzen 1600


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. April 2020)

Bestehlen? Ja, cool. Dumm nur, dass die Wachen einen immer kriegen und einknasten. Läuft man schneller mit einer schnelleren CPU? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. April 2020)

Je besser die CPU, desto schneller werden Dinge im Hintergrund geladen. Du siehst die Wachen also früher.


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (36 Watt)|3.7 GHz |6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-15-14-22-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|34,7 Fps|21| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den Verbrauch radikal hochschraube, bin ich auch auf 3950X Eco mode Niveau bzw etwas schneller als der 3900X stock, es lohnt sich einfach nicht, wegen minimal mehr Performance den Verbrauch zu verdoppeln oder fast zu verdreifachen.
Dieses Setting ist viel näher an dem Sweetspot der Ryzens dran (3.5GHz), als mein letzter 27W run, klar habe ich jetzt 16% mehr Performance, nur eben auch 33.3% höheren Verbrauch, aber natürlich, dies hört sich Prozentual viel an, aber ist ja im Grunde genommen dennoch sehr wenig, also kann man sich dieses Profil schon geben bzw antun, falls man Games nutzt, die nach etwas höherer CPU Performance dürsten, aber mehr halte ich persönlich für sinnlos.
Natürlich bekommt man auch 4GHz einigermaßen Effizient, nur iwann muss man halt stoppen, denn je höher man geht, desto ekeliger wird es mit der Effizienz.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. April 2020)

Du bist hier aber nicht bei "Deutschland sucht den Supereffizienzmeister", sondern bei "Can it run KCD?". 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Kann es doch, musst nur Schatten eine Stufe runter schalten (für diese Hardcore Stelle)^^
Ob es jetzt mit 35FPS läuft oder 39 ist mMn kaum bemerkbar, wird beides grottig sein 
Man  kann aber schön den Sweetspot sehen mit den zusätzlichen Verbrauchsangaben + abermals die Wichtigkeit des RAMs.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2020)

Hängt davon ab wie man die Dinge sieht. Mir ist bei meinen Runs mit OC aufgefallen, dass die FPS vor allem am Anfang bis in den Mittelteil deutlich höher waren. Das war schon um einiges angenehmer. Im Mittelteil bis kurz vor Ende macht das OC dann wirklich keinen großen Unterschied. Gegen Ende ist das OC auch etwas stärker, dass merkt man aber kaum. Wenn ich nun bedenke, dass man durch einen leicht höheren Blick, den ich bei solchen Games üblicherweise sowieso habe auch noch höher komme mit den FPS denke ich das geht tatsächlich.
Die Stromersparnis von mageren 35W ist dann auch nicht unbedingt Weltbewegend. Im Sommer vielleicht eine gute Wahl um die Hitze im Zimmer zu bekämpfen das wars aber schon.


----------



## Esenel (16. April 2020)

Es zeigt einfach wieder einmal - wie so viele andere Benchmarks mit RAM OC - dass der 3600 die gleiche Leistung wie ein 3950X aufrufen kann und daher die Wahl für Gamer ist.


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Es zeigt einfach wieder einmal - wie so viele andere Benchmarks mit RAM OC - dass der 3600 die gleiche Leistung wie ein 3950X aufrufen kann und daher die Wahl für Gamer ist.



Je nach Game (zB Forza Horizon), komme ich nicht an die 8 Kern+ CPUs ran, in dem Game sind zB 8 Kern und 8 Kern+ Ryzens vorne bzw gleichauf, haben also je nach Game einen Vorteil, aber groß ist der Unterschied auch dort nicht ~10%.
Wenn wir den Schnitt aus zig Games uns anschauen, dann ist der Unterschied kaum existent.
Preislich einfach eine Killer CPU der 3600, viele werden es vllt nicht glauben, aber mein 2600 mit optimiertem RAM liegt nur 10% hinter dem optimierten 3600, beide max übertaktet und einen 2600 bekommt man echt für sehr wenig Geld, vor allem gebraucht^^ 
Guter RAM ist einfach ein must have, du kommst einfach nicht weit mit XMP oder 3200CL16, RAM ist einfach essentiell für alle CPUs, auch für Intel, da lohnt sich also schon ggf ein kleiner Aufpreis und das aufwendige Tuning.
Siehst ja bei deinem Setup, wie viel schneller das ist gegenüber stock, du hast quasi die Leistung aus 2022 schon heute und du weißt selber, dass es noch schnellere Systeme als deine gibt, bist also noch nicht mal die Spitze des Eisbergs^^
Du spielst mit deinem System ganz klar in der Champions League, aber es gibt noch die Psycho League  Die haben dann noch schnelleren RAM und bessere Timings und eventuell etwas mehr CPU/Cache Takt.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da ich das Game nicht habe, ist diese Szene außergewöhnlich anspruchsvoll? Denn wenn ich die Ergebnisse so sehe, wie lässt sich das vernünftig zocken?



Außergewöhnlich anspruchsvoll und es gibt neben der Auflösung eigentlich nur zwei Einstellungen, die sich mekrbar auf die FPS auswirken
Shader und Schatten. 
Wenn ich jetzt noch die Benchmarks finden würde

Kingdom Come: Deliverance News - Kingdom Come: Deliverance PC Most Important Graphics Options - Every Setting Benchmarked



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich finde es spannend, dass ihr jetzt auch mal  seht/erkennt, dass Benchmarks eben nicht einfach Benchmarks sind. Da  gehört noch eine ganze Menge mehr dazu. Die anderen Werte trage ich  morgen nach, bis jetzt kommt da echt cooles Zeug zusammen.



Neidisch bin ich auf euch Bench-Runnern schon lange nicht mehr 
Alleine schon 3 Runs / GPU und 20 GPUs und am besten noch eine zweite CPU


----------



## Duvar (16. April 2020)

Kann man sagen, dass das Game einfach "bescheiden" ist und eigentlich gar nicht für solche Tests hinzugezogen werden sollte?^^
Hauptsache man kann sagen, can it run KCD?


----------



## hanfi104 (16. April 2020)

@PCGH_Dave @Taxxor @Gaussmath
ich hoffe ich hab euch richtig geschrieben

Wozu ist der Cloudlink da? Wenn man den Link öffnet sind 3 Zeiten und die .exe gelistet. Könnt ihr damit wirklich was anfangen?


----------



## gaussmath (16. April 2020)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave @Taxxor @Gaussmath
> ich hoffe ich hab euch richtig geschrieben
> 
> Wozu ist der Cloudlink da? Wenn man den Link öffnet sind 3 Zeiten und die .exe gelistet. Könnt ihr damit wirklich was anfangen?



Ihr sollt damit was anfangen. ^^ Der Cloud-Link ist zum Teilen von Aufzeichnungen da. Du kopierst einfach den Key, z.B. 571faefb-42fd-48e0-af97-674f99b37e65 (mein Run mit dem 3950X) und fügst den auf der Cloud Page in CX bei "Download link/ID" ein. Dann klickst du auf "Download records". Die Aufzeichnung wird unter "MyDocuments\CapFrameX\Captures\Cloud" abgelegt. Du kannst dir dann die Daten mit CX anschauen.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. April 2020)

Auf welche Cloud werden die geladen? Wie lange gespeichert?
Ich hab gestern gut 15 *3 Runs hochgeladen und dann doch verworfen^^


----------



## gaussmath (16. April 2020)

Die Daten werden auf unserem Cloud-Server gespeichert. Die Haltbarkeit ist erstmal unendlich. Wir müssen später mal schauen, wie wir damit umgehen.


----------



## AlpenRetreat (16. April 2020)

AlpenRetreat|Intel Core i7-2600K|4,9 GHz|4c/8t|16 GiB DDR3-2133|CL10-11-11-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|30,4 Fps|18,1| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/b3c369d6-f38e-4a17-900a-d946c3d06238


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. April 2020)

Hahaa, die gute alte Sandy zeigt mal wieder, was noch in ihr steckt. Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

MfG
Raff

P.S: Willkommen im PCGH-Forum!


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

AlpenRetreat schrieb:


> AlpenRetreat|Intel Core i7-2600K|4,9 GHz|4c/8t|16 GiB DDR3-2133|CL10-11-11-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|30,4 Fps|18,1| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/b3c369d6-f38e-4a17-900a-d946c3d06238



Sensor stats?


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sensor stats?



Wir haben das jetzt defaultmäßig aktiviert. Wird beim nächsten Release ausgerollt. Da der Performance-Impact im Grunde nicht messbar ist, kann man das guten Gewissens so machen.


----------



## AlpenRetreat (17. April 2020)

Wie aktiviert man das Sensor Logging? Wenn ich dort das schwarze Quadrat anklicke, kommt kein Häckchen.


----------



## AlpenRetreat (17. April 2020)

Habs gefunden. Ist jetzt aktiv.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Dann lad dein Resultat mal bitte erneut hoch.


----------



## AlpenRetreat (17. April 2020)

Hab einen neuen Lauf mit 5 GHz gemacht: 
AlpenRetreat|Intel Core i7-2600K|5,0 GHz|4c/8t|16 GiB DDR3-2133|CL10-11-11-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|31,1 Fps|19,2|
https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/1b422d65-a155-4839-a3fb-821d3bffc0c4


----------



## Esenel (17. April 2020)

Für die Leistung ist der Verbrauch vollkomen in Ordnung. Top.


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Super, und doch noch ne Intel CPU gebencht worden. ^^ Könnte meinen 7700K ja noch ins Rennen schicken...


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (17. April 2020)

Ja mach das mal! Die Intel Fraktion hält sich ja extrem zurück


----------



## Taxxor (17. April 2020)

Diese Bench Szene ist durch die generell niedrige Framerate übrigens noch besser geeignet, um die Unterschiede zwischen "Anzahl Frames mit FPS kleiner als X" und "Zeit in der FPS kleiner als X waren" zu zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ca. die Hälfte meiner Frames waren unter 30, zeitlich betrachtet war ich aber über 2/3 der Zeit unter 30.

Bei average FPS von 36 ist das schon etwas, was bei einer Bewertung Aussagekraft hat, denn eigentlich würde der reine average Wert vermuten lassen, dass man die meiste Zeit über 30fps gelegen hat.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Er hat ja auch das Maximum beim RAM rausgeholt beim 2600k (neben hohem CPU OC), geht also alles, wenn man richtig optimiert und das Sandy brutal gut ist fürs alter, ist ja nix neues.


----------



## Darkearth27 (17. April 2020)

Müsste das "kleiner als" nicht so geschrieben werden? 
30<
 ?

Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Wären dann meine Werte besser als deine Taxxor, obwohl ich AVG etwas niedrigere Werte hab?
Ist mein 3.7GHz run.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 2600k von Alpen sind es ja 89.5% bei <45, also täuschen die AVG Werte ein wenig?
Hier mal wie es bei ihm aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanfi104 (17. April 2020)

AlpenRetreat schrieb:


> Hab einen neuen Lauf mit 5 GHz gemacht:
> AlpenRetreat|Intel Core i7-2600K|5,0 GHz|4c/8t|16 GiB DDR3-2133|CL10-11-11-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|31,1 Fps|19,2|
> https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/1b422d65-a155-4839-a3fb-821d3bffc0c4



Das ist halt einfach mal Zen 2 mit optimierten RAM Niveau
Kannst du mal von Aida64 den Latenztest machen?


----------



## Taxxor (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wären dann meine Werte besser als deine Taxxor, obwohl ich AVG etwas niedrigere Werte hab?
> Ist mein 3.7GHz run.
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr habt ja alle noch nicht die Version in der ihr auf Zeit umschalten könnt, daher kann man das so nicht pauschal sagen, das ist ja das blöde am Vergleich der reinen Frame Anzahl^^

Du hast die gleiche Anzahl an Frames unter 30, dafür hast du nur 79% unter 60 während bei mir 92% unter 60 waren. Wenn du also mehr Frames über 60 hast als ich, aber trotzdem einen niedrigeren average,  dürften die FPS bei mir gleichmäßiger sein als bei dir.



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Müsste das "kleiner als" nicht so geschrieben werden?
> 30<
> ?
> 
> Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


Der Wert des Balkens wird ja bei der Aussage damit verbunden und kommt logischerweise auf die andere Seite des Zeichens, also ist schon richtig so.

"30<" würde heißen "30 ist kleiner als X(Wert des Balkens)", somit wäre der Wert des Balkens das was größer als 30 ist, falsch rum^^

"<30" heißt "X(Wert des Balkens ist kleiner als 30"


----------



## hanfi104 (17. April 2020)

@Duvar
was heißt täuschen, hier mal meine 3 verschiedenen Wachen
Cloudlink
https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/241b1da2-0062-44c3-b8ba-f4284642bce6


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja alle noch nicht die Version in der ihr auf Zeit umschalten könnt, daher kann man das so nicht pauschal sagen, das ist ja das blöde am Vergleich der reinen Frame Anzahl^^
> 
> Du hast die gleiche Anzahl an Frames unter 30, dafür hast du nur 79% unter 60 während bei mir 92% unter 60 waren. Wenn du also mehr Frames über 60 hast als ich, aber trotzdem einen niedrigeren average,  dürften die FPS bei mir gleichmäßiger sein als bei dir.



Auch nett umschrieben, dass man mit höheren FPS "schlechter" dasteht^^


----------



## Taxxor (17. April 2020)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> hier mal meine 3 verschiedenen Wachen


Was ist denn da mit deinen Frametimes bei Nummer 1 und 3 am Ende passiert? Das sind ja Traumwerte^^ 
Der Run sollte aber ja 20s gehen und sie sehen auch genau ab 20s so aus. Was hast du da gemacht?


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Auch nett umschrieben, dass man mit höheren FPS "schlechter" dasteht^^



Das macht Taxxor halt gerne. Von hinten durch die Blume sagen, dass man schlechte FPS hat.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Was ist denn da mit deinen Frametimes bei Nummer 1 und 3 am Ende passiert? Das sind ja Traumwerte^^
> Der Run sollte aber ja 20s gehen und sie sehen auch genau ab 20s so aus. Was hast du da gemacht?



Aha Sherlock Taxxor zu ihren Diensten. Jetzt haben wir dich hanfi


----------



## hanfi104 (17. April 2020)

Es gibt 3 szenarien. 
1. Die Wache rechts läuft Richtung Marktplatz/einem entgegengesetzt (nach unten)
2. Die Wache rechts läuft Richtung Schloss/selbe Richtung wie wir (nach oben)
3. Die Wache rechts läuft auf die andere Straßenseite und man kommt ihr sehr nahe (gekreuzt)

Das Endstück, da ist die Puste aus, kein rennen keine weiteren Lichter.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Darf ich vorstellen, mein Name ist Trug, Vorname Be  (Spaß man)
Dave trägst du die Werte noch ein die wir noch zusätzlich gemacht haben, oder gib einem freiwilligen hier die Rechte dazu (NICHT MIR)


----------



## Taxxor (17. April 2020)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Das Endstück, da ist die Puste aus, kein rennen keine weiteren Lichter.



Das Endstück das so gut ist ist aber ja über 20s, gehört also nicht zum bench. Wenn du die Zeit auf 20s gestellt hast, dürfte dein Bench gar nicht über 20s sein, da jeder Frame über 20s am ende abgeschnitten wird.

Bei so hohen Frametimes kommen also eher Werte wie 19.96 oder 19.95 zustande, weil ein weiterer Frame über 20.00 gehen würde, aber niemals 20.X

Schneide ich bei den zwei runs die Werte bis auf 20s ab, hast du in beiden 1fps weniger average^^

Zudem sind das exakt konstante 60fps am Ende beim ersten Run, die kämen auch nicht durch die Erschöpfung zustande, das sieht eher aus als wärst du da ins Menü gegangen.


Übrigens auch für alle anderen, weil es in deinem dritten run so aussieht, was hast du denn als Hotkey genommen? 
Wer hier nämlich F12 nimmt, macht mit dem Start der Aufnahme auch gleichzeitig einen Screenshot, da das der Hotkey in KCD ist. 
Äußert sich ich einem schlechten ersten Frame und merkt man auch daran, dass es beim Start der Aufnahme kurz hängt. Zudem sind die ziemlich groß, ich hab das auch spät bemerkt und hatte dann 1,5GB Screenshots im KCD Ordner^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (17. April 2020)

Nun noch eine online Funktion zum direkten auswerten (ohne Download) und ihr könntet massenweise Geld scheffeln.


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Nun noch eine online Funktion zum direkten auswerten (ohne Download) und ihr könntet massenweise Geld scheffeln.



Da zahlt doch keiner was für und für Werbung sind die Klickzahlen viiiiiel zu gering.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dave trägst du die Werte noch ein die wir noch zusätzlich gemacht haben, oder gib einem freiwilligen hier die Rechte dazu (NICHT MIR)


Mache ich, keine Sorge. Ich mache nur gerade was anderes fertig.
Jemand anders kann nicht einfach meine Beiträge editieren (das wäre ja schlimm ) &#8211; das können nur andere Reds, die Mods und natürlich die Admins.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Mache ich, keine Sorge. Ich mache nur gerade was anderes fertig.
> Jemand anders kann nicht einfach meine Beiträge editieren (das wäre ja schlimm ) &#8211; das können nur andere Reds, die Mods und natürlich die Admins.



In den anderen Benchthreads konnte man doch auch Leute benennen die den Bench dann weiterführen, zB 3D Mark Thread von Softy wird mittlerweile von wem anderes geführt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Mache ich, keine Sorge. Ich mache nur gerade was anderes fertig.
> Jemand anders kann nicht einfach meine Beiträge editieren (das wäre ja schlimm ) &#8211; das können nur andere Reds, die Mods und natürlich die Admins.



Alter, du musst auch dringend mal ältere CPUs aus deinem Indexcel eintragen, sonst sucke ich für immer da unten rum. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (17. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Alter, du musst auch dringend mal ältere CPUs aus deinem Indexcel eintragen, sonst sucke ich für immer da unten rum.


Was meinst du, warum ich mir so Zeit lasse 



			
				Duvar schrieb:
			
		

> In den anderen Benchthreads konnte man doch auch Leute benennen die den Bench dann weiterführen


Ja? Muss ich mich mal durchfragen, wie das funktioniert.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (17. April 2020)

Update (und Doppelpost, weil ich das darf)
Eure CPUs alle drin und ein paar neue von PCGH


----------



## Darkearth27 (17. April 2020)

@Raff was willst du eigentlich? Schneller als ein 9980xe also alles in Butter


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Alter, du musst auch dringend mal ältere CPUs aus deinem Indexcel eintragen, sonst sucke ich für immer da unten rum.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Nice bist nicht mehr Schlusslicht, aber ob das jetzt ein Trost ist? 
Habt ihr bei euch keine besseren CPUs rumliegen die du zu dir nach Hause transferieren kannst samt Board, bist doch an der Quelle meen jung?^^


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @Raff was willst du eigentlich? Schneller als ein 9980xe also alles in Butter



Warum ist der so ne Krücke? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Takt / RAM?


----------



## Birdy84 (17. April 2020)

Birdy84|AMD Ryzen 9 3800X|3,9 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 1080 Ti|35,7  Fps|21,3|Link

Birdy84|AMD Ryzen 9 3800X|3,9 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 1080 Ti|36,1  Fps|21,3|Link

Ein bisschen Varianz scheint es immer zu geben. Oben ein eher schlechter Run (mit Ausweichen vor NPC) darunter ein besserer ohne Zwischenfälle.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Hier mal noch ein run https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/68f9a99f-9732-4411-b85f-06ca168503a5
Denke das toppe ich aber noch, weil war 4.25GHz allcore manuell mit 3800C14 und etwas lascheren Timings + Doppel/Triplewachen.
War jetzt nur ein schneller run mit 4.25GHz, muss nicht eingetragen werden, was mich wundert nur 59W trotz 1.4V manuell^^
Meine CPU ist halt ne Krücke, wenn ich nur ein 4.5GHz+ Geschoss hier hätte + all in gehen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich ~42FPS packen, aber ich teste es mal noch wv hier geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Hier mal meinen Score etwas verbessert.
Wie bekommt ihr die runs ohne Wachen hin, bei mir laufen die immer in die Quere. Fasse Kamera bzw Maus nicht an, habe ich immer Pech mit den Wachen, ok waren jetzt kp 6 runs oder so die ich gelaufen bin, aber mal 3 halt...

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (59 Watt)|4.275 GHz |6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-14-14-22-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|38,9 Fps|22.8| Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iwann pack ich dich noch Blackraven, heute kannst du noch in Frieden schlafen 

Edit: YES hab den stock 9900k von PCGH geknackt, Gleichstand AVG, Triumph für AMD P99 

Edit: 2 Doppelpost FTW Sorry.

Edit 3: Vorhin bei den runs ist was merkwürdiges passiert und zwar hatten sich die Game Settings zurückgesetzt auf native Auflösung etc.
Hab dann schnell auf 720p ULTRA und die gewünschten Settings vorgenommen und nach 3 runs hatte ich fast 43 AVG & 25 P99, dachte häh und als ich dann die Settings kontrolliert hatte, sah ich, dass die Distanzen nicht komplett maximiert waren, nicht das hier jmd falsch getestet hat.

Edit 4: Sehe grad das Dave nur ein Resultat pro Person zulässt anscheinend, da mein 27W run nicht mehr da ist, wäre doch schön für die Leute wenn die das mal vor Augen hätten oder, also jedem 3 runs zugestehen, einmal mit max OC dann Vernunftssetting und einmal max UV.
Ich mein, hier machen sowieso keine 1000 Leute mit, von dem her...?

Zur Not packe ich die 3 runs auf einen Screen, damit es nicht verloren geht und man es mit einem Blick sehen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (17. April 2020)

Eigentlich war meine Intention bei diesem Thread was anderes, nicht wer den längsten hat oder den sparsamsten, sondern, wie die CPUs mit den jeweiligen 24/7 Settings daheim laufen. 

Das im Vergleich zu den pcgh Tests. Aber macht mal.


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Und was ist mit Leuten die mehrere Profile nutzen, je nach Bedarf halt?
Normalerweise läuft bei mir 24/7 entweder 3.5GHz 3800C16 was mit 32W und rund 33,2 FPS resultierte hier (wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, habs gelöscht.
Aktuell fahre ich aber mit dem 27W PPT Profil...

Wie dem auch sei, gegenüber dem stock 3600 hier habe ich mit meinem Tuning nur 23% gut gemacht, etwas mager wie ich finde.
Esenel hat mit dem Intel 33-35% rausgeholt per Tuning, nur mal so als Vergleich.
Black ca 20%


----------



## Esenel (17. April 2020)

Mein 5.5 GHz Benchsetting spar ich mir lieber hier


----------



## Duvar (17. April 2020)

Habt eh gemogelt, macht Video mit allen Settings, damit ich euren abnormalen Resultaten glauben schenke^^


----------



## Esenel (17. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt eh gemogelt, macht Video mit allen Settings, damit ich euren abnormalen Resultaten glauben schenke^^



Guggst du in meinen Post auf Seite 3.
Da sind alle Settings mit einem Screenshot hinterlegt.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (17. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war meine Intention bei diesem Thread was anderes, nicht wer den längsten hat oder den sparsamsten, sondern, wie die CPUs mit den jeweiligen 24/7 Settings daheim laufen.
> 
> Das im Vergleich zu den pcgh Tests. Aber macht mal.



Läuft bei mir ja auch. Ist nicht so das ich die Settings alle 2mins verändere. Solange ich nicht gerade plane Prime zu zocken muss ich mir auch bei den Einstellungen keine Sorgen machen.
Gibt noch das Sommerprofil, muss ja nicht bei 30° noch unnötig 300-350W Abwärme beim zocken reinbuttern.


----------



## HisN (17. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Mein 5.5 GHz Benchsetting spar ich mir lieber hier



Ach komm schon^^


----------



## Esenel (18. April 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Ach komm schon^^



Ach das ist immer ein Gefrickel das durch zu bekommen.
Das mag ned immer.
Versteh gar nicht wieso.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (18. April 2020)

Weniger Peitsche und mehr Zuneigung. So ein System will gehegt und gepflegt werden  Dann läuft das ganz von allein, ganz bestimmt ^^
So ein bench mit 5,5Ghz wäre schon mal nice zu sehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nice bist nicht mehr Schlusslicht, aber ob das jetzt ein Trost ist?
> Habt ihr bei euch keine besseren CPUs rumliegen die du zu dir nach Hause transferieren kannst samt Board, bist doch an der Quelle meen jung?^^



Kaum zu glauben, aber ich kaufe meine Hardware.  Der Ryzen wird aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit "einfach so" gegen ein Ryzen-4000-Rig ersetzt, sobald das alles spruchreif ist. Dann ist das Zeug wohl vier Jahre alt. Jemand schon heute Bock auf meine alte Kiste? Herrchen oder Frauchen gesucht! 

Mal sehen, ob ich noch einen 4-GHz-Suicide-Run nachliefere. Oder doch die Bastelkiste mit 6900K? Schauen wir mal, wie langweilig mir nachher/morgen ist.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (18. April 2020)

Denke das wird nicht viel bringen. Mit Samsung B Dies wäre noch einiges drin, gibt auch gute DR B-Dies, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich, falls du zu Langeweile hast, 2x8GB B Dies besorgen aus dem PCGH Lager für paar Tage und dort mal versuchen 3533CL14 laufen zu bekommen oder 3466CL14 mit optimierten Timings, gibt ja einige Vids dazu, wie stark ein 1700 dann zulegt.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (18. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, aber ich kaufe meine Hardware.  Der Ryzen wird aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit "einfach so" gegen ein Ryzen-4000-Rig ersetzt, sobald das alles spruchreif ist. Dann ist das Zeug wohl vier Jahre alt. Jemand schon heute Bock auf meine alte Kiste? Herrchen oder Frauchen gesucht!
> 
> Mal sehen, ob ich noch einen 4-GHz-Suicide-Run nachliefere. Oder doch die Bastelkiste mit 6900K? Schauen wir mal, wie langweilig mir nachher/morgen ist.
> 
> ...



Da wirds doch sicher einige interessenten geben. Willst du nicht einen Q6600 OC mit Powerangabe versuchen?


----------



## HisN (18. April 2020)

Puh .. viele Kerne, wenig FPS^^

HisN|AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X|4,3-4,5GHz|24c/24t|128 GiB DDR4-3200|CL16-18-18-38-1T|Nvidia Titan RTX |33,2 Fps|18,7|Link


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Geht nur noch über den RAM höher.


----------



## HisN (19. April 2020)

Ah wie geil .. ich wollte sowieso auf 256GB upgraden *duckundweg*


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Na auch mit weniger RAM hast du keine schnellen Kits genutzt bzw mal manuell optimiert soweit ich weiß^^

Hier mach doch sowas wenigstens, achte auf RAM Spannung + SoC Spannung 
Musste etwas RAM Takt opfern und die Timings lockern, weil wenn ich dies nicht tue, reichen die 34W nicht für den CPU Takt, da hänge ich sonst bei knapp 3GHz mit voll optimiertem bzw ausgereiztem RAM.
3600 reichen aber, wenn du die Timings noch etwas optimierst sollte es flutschen, aber  ob es bei deiner RAM Menge geht^^
Hast du schon mit PPT rumgespielt und mal die CPU hart limitiert in dem was sie saufen darf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mal sehen ob der RAM so stabil laufen wird,30min sind schon geschafft, für ca 1.21V RAM Spannung und 0.883V SoC nicht schlecht.

Edit 2: Wow HisN, hab den Bench mal laufen lassen jetzt , hab selben FPS mit diesem Profil wie du, nur du verbrauchst satte 136W, sprich 102W mehr als ich. Läuft die CPU @ stock bei dir?


----------



## Esenel (19. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit 2: Wow HisN, hab den Bench mal laufen lassen jetzt , hab selben FPS mit diesem Profil wie du, nur du verbrauchst satte 136W, sprich 102W mehr als ich. Läuft die CPU @ stock bei dir?



Da wirkt der Herdplatten Intel auf 5.2 GHz doch gleich wieder sparsam mit seinen 80W 

Also Stock ist das Power Management ab dem 3900X wirklich grausam. Die Kerne sind nicht ausgelastet, Idlen, trotzdem bekommen sie voll Saft.
Schade, dass man hier manuell das PPT setzen muss.

Hätte das besser erwartet.
Hoffentlich ein Punkt, der in der nächsten Generation angegangen wird.


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

gaussmath|Intel i7-7700K (69 Watt)|4,8 GHz fixed|4c/8t|16 GiB  DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700@auto OC|30,1 Fps|18,1|Link

Hinweis: Die Watt-Angabe hinter dem Prozessornamen ist die Average Package Power.

CX Analyse + Sensor Stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CX Overlay Stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch eine Session mit Schatten auf Low.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (19. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit 2: Wow HisN, hab den Bench mal laufen lassen jetzt , hab selben FPS mit diesem Profil wie du, nur du verbrauchst satte 136W, sprich 102W mehr als ich. Läuft die CPU @ stock bei dir?





Nene, da is PBO aktiv und ich hab die einzelnen CCX von Hand übertaktet. Kann man sich aber eigentlich sparen^^.


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Mich interessiert eher, was du für FPS hast, wenn die die Leistungsaufnahme halbierst, oder noch weiter runter gehst^^


----------



## HisN (19. April 2020)

Kann ich ja mal schauen, wobei mir schleierhaft ist, wo Du siehst wie viel meine CPU zieht.


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Kann ich ja mal schauen, wobei mir schleierhaft ist, wo Du siehst wie viel meine CPU zieht.



HisN!


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Schau mal auf die sensor stats beim tool.


----------



## Esenel (19. April 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Kann ich ja mal schauen, wobei mir schleierhaft ist, wo Du siehst wie viel meine CPU zieht.



Eine Energieschleuder!
2020 kauft man effizienten und sparsamen Kaffee!


----------



## HisN (19. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die sensor stats beim tool.



Hehe, wo ich hinschauen muss ist mir klar, die Frage ist: Ich hab keinen Screen gepostet, also wo siehst Du es?


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Hehe, wo ich hinschauen muss ist mir klar, die Frage ist: Ich hab keinen Screen gepostet, also wo siehst Du es?



HisN! ... die zweite.


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Hehe, wo ich hinschauen muss ist mir klar, die Frage ist: Ich hab keinen Screen gepostet, also wo siehst Du es?



Na gauss sein Tool hackt dich halt^^

Edit:

Bei deinem Link kann man die ID runterladen und bei sich aufspielen, dann sehen wir dein Resultat, als ob es unser eigenes Resultat wäre (Cloud).
Wasn geiles Tool wa?^^


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei deinem Link kann man die ID runterladen und bei sich aufspielen, dann sehen wir dein Resultat, als ob es unser eigenes Resultat wäre (Cloud).
> Wasn geiles Tool wa?^^



HisN hat's einfach gemacht. Dumdidum, lad ich mal was hoch, haben ja alle so gemacht, lalala....


----------



## HisN (19. April 2020)

Man lernt nie aus^^


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

Nafi arbeitet daran, dass man die Stats dann gleich online einsehen kann. Das wird ne feine Sache.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. April 2020)

Update


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Da zahlt doch keiner was für



Watt ?

Ich erinnere mich dunkel, an einen der ersten Spender.  


Spaß beiseite: Is schon ein superderbe geiles Stück Software geworden. 

Hab hier eben mal mitgelesen, aber nicht unbedingt Lust auf n Testrun, da mir die Einstellungen nicht schmecken. Ich mag gern realistische Tests, mit Einstellungen, wo ich auch mit spielen würde, also hohe Qualität, aber noch für höhere FPS. Das Ganze dann natürlich in WQHD.
_Das_ fänd' ich interessaanter.

PS: Müsste das Spiel doch mal langsam wieder installieren. Im RDR2 Singleplayer mach ich grad ne Pause und zock da eher Abends mal ne Online Runde Poker im Saloon.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. April 2020)

Du kannst die Szene mit deiner 1080 Ti auch gerne in höheren Auflösungen testen. Du wirst gnadenlos ins CPU-Limit fallen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Du wirst gnadenlos ins CPU-Limit fallen



Okey ?

Hört sich technisch ja schon interessant an.

Hm ... mal schaun ...

Ach ... is ja egal. Is ja nur n Testrun !? Ich lad das Zeug mal eben runter. 


edit:

Ups ... 51 GB !? Ui ... 
Der lädt ja nur mit mickrigen 60-70 MB/s runter von GoG. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dauert ja ... erst mal n Abendbrot. 


edit2:

Abend-Leckerchen verspeisst.

Gesehen dass 51GB nur der Anfang war. 
Und die HD texturen muss ich auch noch finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, das scheinen ja nur noch n paar MB zu sein.
Mal gucken, ob das HD Packet n Download DLC ist.

Ach ... die Extras _sind_ schon geladen.


Ok ... gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Juhu ! Jetzt geht's etwas fixer ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm ... lädt der jetzt alles noch mal runter ? 

WTF ?


Also manchmal mag ich Steam doch irgendwie. 

Ok ... da lohnt sich die neue Leitung dann wenigstens. 2x kurz hinternander 51 GB laden. Alles für die Wissenschaft.


Schon manchmal etwas schräg, GoG:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun, ob jetzt auch die HD Texturen dabei sind, die ich vorhin im Warenkorb hatte.

Ansonsten lad ich alles eben noch mal runter.  Hab ja sonst nix zu tun.  


Okey ... das sieht besser aus, als beim ersten Installieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ein Heckmeck. 

Mal schaun, ob ich die Einstellungen und das Save alles so hinkriege und noch was gebencht kriege.



Hm ... hab alles so eingestellt, aber HD Textures "unavailable" !?
Noch mal checken.


Puh .... alter Schwede ! 
Da muss ja ja n Installationsfuchs sein, bei GoG.
Hatte mir die Version nur extra gekauft, weil ich sowohl GoG, als auch die Macher des Spiels unterstützen wollte.
Hatte das komplette Programm schon auf Steam gekauft.

Hier muss man das bei GoG extra aktivieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Häkchen setzten und "ok", aktualisiert er das Spiel.


Hm ... bin zu blöd ... suche immer noch den Savegameordner, für die GoG Version.  Zieht sich gerade _etwas_ hin, für einen 3x 20 Sekunden run.  Schon über ne Stunde. 


Öhhhhm ... wer lesen kann ... usw.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok ... also C Benutzer Benutzername "Gespeicherte Spiele" kingdomecome


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. April 2020)

Bedenke, dass der Ordner automatisch erst nach dem ersten Spielstart angelegt wird.


----------



## TheOpenfield (19. April 2020)

TheOpenfield|AMD Ryzen 5 3600|4,3 GHz (55 Watt)|6c/12t|64 GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 Ti|38,0 Fps|22,3|Link

@gaussmath Dank euch nochmal für die kleine CX Anpassung


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

Hau rein Chris, die Intel Fraktion ist ziemlich mau vertreten hier.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

Ja, ich weiß nur nicht, ob da alles so richtig eingestellt ist, bei mir.
Mein Windoof macht Ärger. Es meckert irgendwie dass das Antivirenprogramm irgendwas von KCD blockiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mal meinen ersten Test hier veröffentlichen. Die Einstellungen hatte ich ja alle richtig gemacht und den Run wie beschrieben mit Shift zum Sprinten, die 20 Sekunden und das 3 mal.

Muss erst mal reichen. 

Tunen und checken, was Windoof da blockiert, kann ich ja immer noch.
Lass erst mal meine Standardeinstellung, wie ich sie momentan immer laufen hab.

ChrisMK72|9900k|bis 5GHz, aber mit Standardboosteinstellungen(geht also auch runter, nicht gelockt, keine Ahnung wie ich das beschreiben soll  Auf 125 Watt TDP limitiert maximal. |32GB Ram glaub 3700MHz CL 15 |1080Ti|39,7|21,5| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/947eae84-aabf-4c4a-b52a-15783e95bc29




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh ....
Oh Mann ... ich hoffe, ich hab's jetzt.


Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt mal noch probieren, ein etwas besseres Ergebnis hinzukriegen. Evtl. die CPU auf 5GHz locken, oder so. Oder morgen. 
Kann man bei bedarf noch mal n besseres Ergebnis nachliefern ? 


edit:



gaussmath schrieb:


> die Intel Fraktion ist ziemlich mau vertreten hier.



Ja, die sterben aus. Macht ja kaum noch Sinn, zumindest wenn man vernünftig ist.  



edit: Der Übersicht halber hier der Link zu meinem letzten Ergebnis: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...dom-come-deliverance-cpu-23.html#post10284345
45,4 fps P99 = 24,2 fps


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Ist ja ein brutaler Unterschied zu Esenels Resultat. Hast du Cachetakt hochgezogen?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. April 2020)

Updates sind natürlich jederzeit willkommen.
Ich überlege mir auch derzeit ein Konzept, User mehrfach in der Tabelle zu nennen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist ja ein brutaler Unterschied zu Esenels Resultat. Hast du Cachetakt hochgezogen?



Mit Dir wollt ich doch gar nicht mehr reden ! 

Ich muss mal im UEFI schauen, da ich zuletzt wieder etwas zahmere Einstellungen laufen hatte. Glaub keine festen 5 GHz. Der darf wieder runtertakten. Und Cache glaub maximal auf 4,5 GHz, also jetzt nix am Limit. Recht zahm und easy. Stabilität war mir wichtiger. Und stabil ist das absolut für meine Zwecke.

Is ein erster Versuch.  
Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Ergebnisse anschaue, scheint's für die Top5 gereicht zu haben, aber auch nix besonders herausragendes. Eher in der Menge der 9900k KS untergehend, Also in der Menge der 2 letzten Intels, die es noch gibt hier.  


PS: Aber stimmt schon ... Esenel's Werte scheinen nicht von dieser Welt.


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Dafür das dein RAM angeblich optimiert ist, ist das echt zu wenig. Hast iwo noch bremsen dadrin.
Eine Bremse wird der Cachetakt sein und das andere RAM-Timings, da musst du echt mal Zeit rein investieren und dir deine ~20% Performance rausholen.
Gibt es keinen Intel Tuning Thread (RAM) wo ihm mal unter die Arme gegriffen wird? Willst doch zig Jahre lang noch nutzen dein System, wäre also wichtig für dich.
Der Typ also Esenel ist 30%+ schneller, verbraucht deutlich weniger, dies können wir so nicht stehen lassen.
Oder bei Esenel war halt was faul, vllt macht er ja ein Video mit Settings etc allem drum und dran, Settings als Pic posten bringt halt nix^^
Der hat auch 3.2 FPS Diskrepanz zwischen seinen runs, something is fishy here 
Jeder hat halt 0, iwas Differenz in den FPS bei den runs 3.2FPS Unterschied ist net normal.
Mach mal ein Video, hab doch auch schon 50 Vids gemacht.^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hau rein Chris, die Intel Fraktion ist ziemlich mau vertreten hier.



Ich werde kommende Woche auf jeden Fall meinen Core i7-6900K flottmachen.  Der ist zumindest ein wenig exotisch (und ein wenig schnell).

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Eine Bremse wird der Cachetakt sein und das andere RAM-Timings, da musst du echt mal Zeit rein investieren und dir deine ~20% Performance rausholen.



Mag sein.
Hab jetzt nur mal kurz Sync all cores eingeschaltet, auf 5 GHz und hab jetzt das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ja noch nix sonst optimiert, für den Bench.

42,4|23,1| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/57db9710-7bd4-415e-9ea4-0b36ddf652ec

Damit bin ich mal eben auf Platz 2 geflutscht, hinterm Out of Universe Esenel.


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Hau mal den Cache auf 4.8`GHz noch zusätzlich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

Oki:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



42,9| 23,4

Wobei ich schätze, dass man mit vielen runs und cherry picking auch so schon auf 44,x kommen würde. Hab nur echt jeweils einen Versuch gemacht. 


edit: https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/a0c3f561-eab5-4950-9480-bc739d9696ea

PS: Beim letzten hab ich den ersten der 3 runs aber wieder gelöscht und neu gemacht, da ich voll vor die Wache gerannt bin, die dann rummeckerte. 


Edit: Mit den Einstellungen könnt ich das tatsächlich fast schon laufen lassen, im Spiel, wenn ich dran denke, dass das worst Szene ist, die sonst nie auftreten wird. Normal mag ich alles ab 50-55 fps aufwärts erst als flüssig.


edit2: Der cache war vorher schon auf 4,5 GHz. so gesehen die nur kleine Änderung zu 4,8 GHz.


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Esenel ist noch immer 20% vorn hmmm...
Bei ihm lief ja 5,2 GHz + 4,8GHz Cache.
Läuft deine CPU noch mit 5.2GHz? (Muss ja net Primestable sein, sondern nur einmal das Game durchlaufen hier.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

Die Ram Einstellungen von ihm Plus die 5,2 GHz sind ja auch out of world 


Ich denke mal, für ein Nicht-Esenelsystem  könnte ich eigentlich schon recht zufrieden sein. Ich bin ja nun nicht so der Hammer-Crack hier, was das Tuning angeht. Ich lass die CPU ja auch immer noch Silent luftgekühlt laufen, mit keinem Gehäuse/CPU Lüfter über 1000 Umdrehungen. Da hab ich nix dran geändert.
Glaub _dafür_ is das doch schon gar nicht so shice. 

Es is ja auch nur ne 08/15 CPU, nix selektiert, oder so und auch nicht geköpft. Einfach Towerkühler drauf, feddich.


PS: Ich frage mich natürlich schon, warum die anderen schnellen intelsysteme nicht schnelleren Ram verwenden. Ich meine .... so einen besonderen hab ich nun auch nicht. Hab da einfach irgend einen G-Skill ram gekauft und gecheckt, bis wohin der wirklich stabil läuft.
Ehrlich gesagt gehe ich davon aus, dass ich am Ende irgendwo vielleicht am Ende der Top 10 raus komme, oder so, falls andere Intels mit schnellem Ram, oder guter CPU kommen. Wo sind denn die ganzen selektierten/geköpften/wassergekühlten ? ^^


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Ja RAM macht einiges aus, die 200MHz CPU Takt eher weniger, aber kannst es ja mal austesten, falls deine CPU das mitmacht.
Damit wir sehen was die Differenz beim RAM ist bzw was das halt ausmacht, wenn alles andere gleich ist.


----------



## TheOpenfield (19. April 2020)

Naja, im besten Fall macht der Mehrtakt die 4%. RAM ist halt so ne Sache 3700CL15 vs 4133CL17 sollte, je nach Subs, ziemlich äquivalent sein. Aber ich nehme mal an, genau die Subs machen hier noch einen Unterschied.


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Kommt mir etwas zu hoch vor, die 20% Differenz.
Aber wir müssten erstmal wissen, wie es um den RAM und die Timings von Chris PC steht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> aber kannst es ja mal austesten, falls deine CPU das mitmacht.



Glaube nicht, dass mein nichtselektierter 08/15 Prozessor die 5,2 GHz stabil silent-luftgekühlt und nicht geköpft mitmacht.
Ich denke ich lass das einfach mal bei dem Ergebnis. Is schon _ganz ok_ für mich. 

Keine Lust jetzt cherry picking zu machen, mit 10 Versuchen, um das beste raus zu suchen. 

Also das hier:

ChrisMK72|9900k@5GHz 4,8GHz Cache|8c/16t|32GB 3700er CL15 15 15 35| 1080Ti | 42,9|23,4| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/a0c3f561-eab5-4950-9480-bc739d9696ea




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich dann weiter nach hinten rutsche, in der Liste, is das dann eben so.  Kann ich auch mit leben. 


Also beim Ram bin ich echt nicht sicher, ob da nicht noch was geht bei mir(oder ob das alles so richtig ist, da ich von den subtimings echt Null Plan hab  ), aber ich lass das jetzt mal so, da das absolut stabil lief bei mir.
Is ja jetzt auch nicht soooo schlecht. Kann man mit leben.


----------



## Duvar (19. April 2020)

Also AMD CPUs werden dein Score schon mal nicht knacken, nur 20% sind halt nicht ohne und wenn 3700CL15 gehen, gehen 4000-4133 womöglich auch vllt mit CL17.
Vllt gibt die Esenel mal all seine Timings durch, dann kannst du es mal mit seinen Timings testen, startest halt bei 3800MHz mit seinen Timings und arbeitest dich immer höher bis dein Rechner nicht mehr hochfährt.
Bis 1.5V RAM Spannung kannst du ja ohne bedenken drauf geben und dann mal schauen was geht.
Was für eine RAM Spannung hast du eigentlich aktuell bei deinem jetzigen Setting?
Musst ja jetzt nicht dieses neuere Setting dann 24/7 fahren, kannst es dann halt in Zukunft nutzen bzw wenn du mal benchen tust.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Muss mal eben checken, im UEFI. Aus den ganzen Daten vom Ram werd' ich eh nicht schlau, denn ich hab da nur ganz grob MHz und irgendwie CL15 eingegeben und den Rest glaub ich auf Auto. War froh, als das stabil lief. 


edit:

Ich mach mal eben Neustart und check UEFI.


edit:

Hab mal eben n paar Fotos vom UEFI gemacht. Glaub 1,4v beim Ram, oder so. Nochmal auf die screens schauen. Ich pack die mal in den spoiler:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hab echt keinen Plan was mit solchen Werten ist. Hab das auch nicht irgendwo abgeguckt. Alles einfach selber ausprobiert. Aber bei den Ram Timings musste ich aufgeben. Das war mir zu hoch.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Mein Tipp, zieh dir diesen Thread rein und teste einiges was du dort siehst [Sammelthread] - Intel Coffee Lake RAM OC Thread + Guides und Tipps | Forum de Luxx
RAM Tuning zieht sich halt ein wenig, ggf musst du dann nur ein Wert ändern und dann nen Neustart machen um zu sehen ob es noch läuft und bei den vielen Timings sind das halt viele Neustarts, aber das wird schon mit etwas Liebe.

Edit: Teste halt mal diese Timings, musst halt alles manuell eingeben, mach ein Foto mit deinem Handy, oder surf einfach mit dem Handy und schau dir die Werte an und trag sie ein im Bios.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde aber erstmal auf CL17 bleiben und nicht wie auf dem Bild mit 16 beginnen, dann hau noch 1.5V auf den RAM und schau wie hoch du kommst.
Hast aber echt hohe Spannung auf deiner CPU, die würde ich aber absenken ein wenig. Konzentriere dich lieber auf den RAM.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Ja ok. Danke für den Link. Dann muss ich dich ja nun doch wieder von der Ignoreliste nehmen, sonst wird mir das immer aufklappen deiner postings zu anstrengend.  

Nix für ungut. 


PS: Deine CPU finde ich in der Liste hier noch mit am spannendsten, wie der 3600 da oben mitspielt.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Schau oben mal das Bild an und sry für offtopic Leute, wühl dich einfach durch den Thread dort durch Chris, oder versuchs halt mal mit den Timings die ich dort gepostet hab bzw aus dem Luxx Thread geklaut hab^^
So GN8 an alle.


----------



## Esenel (20. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oder bei Esenel war halt was faul, vllt macht er ja ein Video mit Settings etc allem drum und dran, Settings als Pic posten bringt halt nix^^
> Der hat auch 3.2 FPS Diskrepanz zwischen seinen runs, something is fishy here
> Jeder hat halt 0, iwas Differenz in den FPS bei den runs 3.2FPS Unterschied ist net normal.
> Mach mal ein Video, hab doch auch schon 50 Vids gemacht.^^



Für die kleine Nervensäge.
Dank dir mit noch mehr FPS.

Beweis 5.2GHz - avg 53,3 FPS| 28,3:
YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 5.4 GHz + 4.9GHz Cache bringt auch nicht mehr.
Da Bottleneckt der RAM leider 

Unstable 5.4GHz Test:

Esenel|Intel Core i9-9900K(89W)|5,4 GHz + 4,9GHz Cache|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4133|CL17-17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|52,6 Fps|28,9|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/a4e849d0-98c0-41c0-8d80-c1d5adc8a8d9





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> So GN8 an alle.



Jau, N8 @ all ! Bettchen ruft. 


PS: 

Ich arbeite noch dran. 

Ram @ 4000 MHz CL17 (Danke Duvar, ich tune noch  )

44,9|24,2  https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/04fee1c4-4df3-4907-a406-a73cb6f640dd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2020)

45 oder sogar über 50 Fps ist wicked sick. Das werden wohl nicht mal die neuen Modelle mit verbesserter Fertigung ab 2021 schaffen. Aber vielleicht sehen wir dann endlich 5,5 GHz in Serie oder zumindest Masse beim OC. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Frage mich, was in diesem Zusammenhang, hier bei hartem CPU-Limit wohl die 2 Kerne mehr, der kommenden Intel 10Kerner bringen würden, inkl. weiterer Verbesserungen.
Ja, ok ... is alles schon extrem am Limit  , aber wozu sind wir hier bei PCGH ?  

Und wo sind denn all die Gaming CPUs hin, die verkauft wurden, selektiert und geköpft unter Wasser ?
Ich meine ... meine CPU ist nicht selektiert, nicht geköpft und nur mit Silent Luft gekühlt, was ich für den Bench nicht verändert habe(keine Lust die Umdrehungen der Lüfter zu ändern  ).

Gibt es außer die von PCGH nur noch 2 9900k ?
Das wäre irgendwie ja schon langsam schade. 
Eine "aussterbende Art".


----------



## Esenel (20. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Frage mich, was in diesem Zusammenhang, hier bei hartem CPU-Limit wohl die 2 Kerne mehr, der kommenden Intel 10Kerner bringen würden, inkl. weiterer Verbesserungen.
> Ja, ok ... is alles schon extrem am Limit  , aber wozu sind wir hier bei PCGH ?
> 
> Und wo sind denn all die Gaming CPUs hin, die verkauft wurden, selektiert und geköpft unter Wasser ?



Wie jetzt?
Du hast deine nicht liebevoll behandelt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 10 Kerner wird aufgrund der Kerne hier und auch in den meisten Spielen wenig bringen.
KCD reicht 6 Cores /12 Threads.

BF V, AC: Origins/Odyssey und vielleicht Shadow of the Tomb Raider wären so Titel wo dann mehr geht.
Rein durch Kerne.

Was halt für mich an dem 10 Kerner interessant sein könnte:
Besserer RAM Support.
Höherer Takt.

Mehr nicht


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2020)

@Esenel: Ach du mit deinem langweiligen Comet Lake. Mein Cascade Lake ist ein Bastelparadies.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Du hast deine nicht liebevoll behandelt?



Naja ... _etwas_ schon.
Mit irgendwelcher Kryonaut WLP. Das war aber das höchste der Gefühle. 
Und natürlich einen vernünftigen Tower mit eigenen 140er Lüftern drauf die max 1000 Umdrehungen machen. Grand Macho RT  . Is schon ein feines Dingen.
Aber halt ganz einfache Luftkühlung. Nix Besonderes.


edit:



Esenel schrieb:


> Was halt für mich an dem 10 Kerner interessant sein könnte:
> *Besserer RAM Support.
> Höherer Takt.*



Ja, das wäre schon interessant. 

Ach nee ... ich hab meine Basis bis 2025. 
Mir fehlt noch ne 3080 mit 16 GB. 
Glaub die 3080Ti bleibt für mich out of Range ($€) .


edit2:



Esenel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön, schön.


----------



## TheOpenfield (20. April 2020)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Das ist halt einfach mal Zen 2 mit optimierten RAM Niveau
> Kannst du mal von Aida64 den Latenztest machen?



Da werd ich evtl. die Sandy auf dem Testbench auch mal durchjagen. Frage war zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, aber sollte in etwa wie bei mir aussehen. Latenz und Write ist definitiv deutlich besser, als bei den Single CCDs.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (20. April 2020)

Woher kommen nun die massiven Unterschiede zwischen den zwei 9900k? Ich sehe zwar Unterschiede aber wir haben hier knapp 20% differenz.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Sind noch 17%, werden wohl größtenteils am RAM liegen und auch etwas daran, dass bei Esenel keine Wache da ist, also so leer ist es nie bei mir, da muss ich schon 100 runs machen bestimmt^^
Plus Taktraten sind bei Esenel etwas höher, könnte also schon passen, Esenels System ist halt sehr nah ans Limit hin optimiert, Chris sein System braucht noch den finalen touch. 
Er hat aber ordentlich Boden gut gemacht, sein erster run war ja unter 40 FPS, aber ich würde ihm raten jetzt nicht direkt aufzuhören, sondern zu Ende zu tunen und ja Chris, das dauert halt ggf einige Wochen mit Stabilitätstest usw, aber dafür bekommst du noch ~10-15% Performance raus, es lohnt sich also enorm.
Was mir bei ihm überhaupt nicht gefällt ist die hohe CPU Spannung von 1.45V, mach 200MHz weniger und stell mal 1.2V oder so ein, du siehst ja du hast durch den RAM sehr viel rausgeholt, könntest also sicher 600MHz beim CPU Takt opfern und du wärst genauso schnell wie am Anfang ~40FPS, kannst das ja mal gerne testen.
Dein Verbrauch könnte man locker halbieren und du wärst dennoch genauso schnell oder gar schneller wie zu Beginn.

Chris schau dir auch hier die posts an Leserartikel - Intel Core i-Serie - RAM Overclocking (Auswirkungen auf Spiele)| Seite 127 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Esenel (20. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Woher kommen nun die massiven Unterschiede zwischen den zwei 9900k? Ich sehe zwar Unterschiede aber wir haben hier knapp 20% differenz.



Also ich peitsche meine CPU jeden Tag liebevoll.
Vielleicht liegts daran?

Allein dass er bei 5.0GHz 100W +76°C hat, wo ich bei 5.4GHz 89W und 54°C hab dürfte auch einiges ausmachen.


----------



## TheOpenfield (20. April 2020)

Wobei 5 GHz selbst bei 100W und 76 Grad immer noch 5 GHz bleiben und damit gerade mal 7% langsamer im schlechtesten Fall 

Der Löwenanteil muss also am RAM liegen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Meine Temps sind auch höher, was dazu führt, dass hier und da eher mal leicht runtergetaktet wird, auf einem Thread, oder auch wegen Strom. Hatte ne TDP Grenze eingegeben im Mainboard. Glaub 130 Watt diesmal. 
Vielleicht liegt's daran.

Und mein System ist nicht so hochspezialisiert, perfektioniert. Da muss man Esenel einfach mal Respekt zollen. Is halt n toll optimiertes System. 

Hab gerade auch noch mal etwas getüftelt.
Jetzt "nur noch" mit 3800MHz Ram, aber auch 4,8 GHz cache, was glaub ich auch was ausmacht.
Läuft jetzt stabil so weit. Hab ein paar memtest apps aufgemacht, so um die 8-12 und dann später noch Prime Blend dazu gestartet. Als das dann endlich ohne Fehler lief, hab ich's akzeptiert. War noch etwas Tüftelei. Die 4000 MHz waren nicht stabil.

Ich lass das jetzt so.

Somit mein letztes Ergebnis:

ChrisMK72|9900k@5GHz@Luft+4,8 GHz cache| 8c/16t |32GB DDR4-3800MHz | CL16 16 16 36 2T| Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti| 45,4 fps P99 = 24,2 fps | Link : https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/2a5a9b4d-00f3-41b8-ae7a-9e89728c172e




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:



Esenel schrieb:


> Allein dass er bei 5.0GHz 100W +76°C hat, wo ich *bei 5.4GHz 89W und 54°C* hab dürfte auch einiges ausmachen.



Auf jeden Fall. 


edit2: Hab grad im CapFrameX Screenshot gesehen durchschnittlich 110 Watt/75 Grad C°. Das haut natürlich rein. Mit Wasserkühlung würde ich wohl bessere Ergebnisse kriegen können, aber mir reicht das. 
Ich lass mein Ergebnis jetzt so stehen. Sonst weiß der arme Dave gar nicht mehr welches Ergebnis er von mir nehmen soll.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Wie viel Takt packt deine CPU eigentlich mit max 1.25V? Muss ja nicht unbedingt Primestable (mit AVX) sein, reicht doch wenn alles im Alltag ohne Probs läuft mit super Performance, weil die Spannung die du da drauf jagst ist echt schon brutal und ungesund.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Also bei mir muss das Primestable inkl. AVX offset = 0 sein. Da muss der 9900k durch !   
Wenn der hops geht, kommen ja bald 10Kerner raus. 


edit:


Duvar schrieb:


> Er hat aber ordentlich Boden gut gemacht, sein erster run war ja unter 40 FPS, aber ich würde ihm raten jetzt nicht direkt aufzuhören, sondern zu Ende zu tunen und ja Chris, das dauert halt ggf einige Wochen mit Stabilitätstest usw, aber dafür bekommst du noch ~10-15% Performance raus, es lohnt sich also enorm.
> Was mir bei ihm überhaupt nicht gefällt ist die hohe CPU Spannung von 1.45V, mach 200MHz weniger und stell mal 1.2V oder so ein, du siehst ja du hast durch den RAM sehr viel rausgeholt, könntest also sicher 600MHz beim CPU Takt opfern und du wärst genauso schnell wie am Anfang ~40FPS, kannst das ja mal gerne testen.
> Dein Verbrauch könnte man locker halbieren und du wärst dennoch genauso schnell oder gar schneller wie zu Beginn.
> 
> Chris schau dir auch hier die posts an Leserartikel - Intel Core i-Serie - RAM Overclocking (Auswirkungen auf Spiele)| Seite 127 | ComputerBase Forum



Ja, ok .... ich werd die nächsten Wochen mal in Ruhe schauen, was ich noch machen kann.
Aber is schon mal noch n Tick besser geworden.  

Der letzte Kick dazu kommt dann eh erst mit der neuen GPU. 
CPU-limitiert bin ich ja jetzt nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.  


PS: Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wer die erste Intel CPU zwischen mir und Esenel schiebt. Muss doch noch andere schnelle Intels geben, mit schnellem Ram+Cache !?


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Ich rede mir den Mund fusselig seit Jahren, denn viele Intel User hauen XMP rein und denken die hätten Performance a la Kings, ist aber net so. Wirst nicht viele finden die ihren RAM wirklich ordentlich eingestellt haben, selbst hier in unserem "Xtreme" Forum^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Da is schon was dran. Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Aber gedacht, dass ich Performance wie'n King hätte, hatte ich nie. Sonst hätt' ich mir wohl auch ne WaKü geholt, um sowas hinzukriegen.

Bin immer froh, wenn ich irgendwie was hinkriege. 

PS: Freue mich natürlich etwas über das Ergebnis. Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass es in der Liste dann so dasteht(hab Anfangs gedacht, mal schaun, wo ich lande ... in der Mitte, oder ob ich vielleicht sogar Richtung Top 10 komme, allein wegen der guten KS).
Irgendwie fehlen mir die ganzen Intel Cracks, die sich die speziell selektierten CPUs geholt haben und ne Monster WaKü. Wo sind die geblieben ?


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Dein System ist schon sehr stark, so wie es jetzt ist, damit kannst du erstmal leben in den nächsten Jahren, bis CPUs die aktuelle Performance deiner CPU erreichen ab Werk dauert es noch locker 2 Jahre, sprich du hast jetzt schon die Performance von morgen (2 Jahre später), deswegen würde ich wirklich auf Prime sche... und die Hardware schonen, hau einfach 4.5GHz rein bei ~1.1V oder weniger und werd glücklich, weil selbst mit nur 4.5GHz wirst du so gut wie jeden Ryzen wegfetzen mit den RAM Settings. Kannst ja mal austesten wv FPS du hast, RAM so belassen wie jetzt Cache und CPU takt runter auf 4.5GHz, Spannung mal 1.1V einstellen oder weniger und dann mal wieder hier benchen, mal sehen wie viel Performance du verlierst und wie stark dein Verbrauch/Temps droppt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal austesten wv FPS du hast, RAM so belassen wie jetzt Cache und CPU takt runter auf 4.5GHz, Spannung mal 1.1V einstellen oder weniger und dann mal wieder hier benchen, mal sehen wie viel Performance du verlierst und wie stark dein Verbrauch/Temps droppt.



Diese Interessante Idee hab ich doch gleich mal gecheckt.
Hab aber mal mit 1,200v getestet, da 1,1 nicht stable war.
Ansonsten aber wie vorgeschlagen, mit 4,5 GHz CPU/Cache.


Außerhalb der Wertung, just for fun. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nette Sache.  Stimmt schon. 
Die Temps sind schon erstaunlich, für solche Leistung(42,3 fps).
edit: https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/899d09d5-2f0e-46af-a12f-e41b8f82ffda
(56 C° average, bei 66 Watt)

edit:

Ääääh .... selbst _mit den Einstellungen_ wär' ich hier in der Liste auf Platz 2 mit 42 fps ? 


edit2: Hab extra noch mal die Settings gecheckt. Aber die sind genau wie vorgegeben. Stimmt schon. 



> Auflösung: 1.280 × 720
> Alle Details auf die maximale Stufe anheben und die HD-Texturen aktivieren
> Post-Processing und Volumetrische Effekte auf Niedrig
> Motion Blur, AA und V-Sync aus
> ...


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Na siehste, locker flockig schneller als der schnellste Ryzen der bis ans Limit optimiert wurde und dabei flockiger Verbrauch und geile Temps^^
Du wirst sogar mit 4.2GHz schneller sein und vllt 1V^^ Kannste ja auch mal testen, wie weit du runter kannst und dennoch vor der schnellsten AMD CPU bleibst, also 4.2GHz CPU/Cache bei 1V probieren^^
Musst bedenken, du bist noch deutlich schneller als dein 1. run mit deinen alten Settings, deswegen hatte ich dir und auch allen anderen das tausend mal gesagt, optimiert den RAM und haut den Takt und Spannung runter, ihr werdet die selbe Performance haben wie du vorher hattest zB mit 5GHz aber die Hälfte verbrauchen oder sogar noch weniger, teste es aus und staune^^


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2020)

Ich bin auch bald mit einer Intel CPU am Start. Hab's heute bestellt. Dann versuche ich, halbwegs den Score von Chris zu erreichen.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Was haste dir gegönnt?^^ Hättest dir mal eine pretested auf 5.4GHz gekauft, dazu noch RAM der 4600MHz mitmacht mit ordentlichen Timings, dann haste erstmal 20 Jahre Ruhe 
Man gauss, warum haste mich meinen 5.43GHz 8700k verkaufen lassen für die abgef... Ryzens^^
Jetzt kann ich auf Zen 3 warten, damit ich VIELLEICHT die Performance meines 8700k erhalte 

Kommen jetzt nicht die neuen Intels raus gauss? Kauf dir nen 8-10 Kerner von denen.


----------



## Esenel (20. April 2020)

80% der Leistung kommt auch durch RAM + Cache OC.
CPU ist meist ein Goody.
Gibt natürlich ein paar Titel die lieber Core Takt über alles, aber meist ist der RAM viel wichtiger.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Ja so isses und btw danke für dein Video für die Nervensäge^^


----------



## TheOpenfield (20. April 2020)

Von nem 8700K auf nen ollen 3600? Langeweile oder weil "Effizienzking"?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannste ja auch mal testen, wie weit du runter kannst und dennoch vor der schnellsten AMD CPU bleibst, also 4.2GHz CPU/Cache bei 1V probieren^^



Neee. Jetzt is gut.  Datt reicht. Das Heia-Bettchen ruft. Hat aber echt Spaß gemacht, die Testerei und Optimiererei und danke nochmals für deine Tipps und Anregungen Duvar. 




gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bald mit einer Intel CPU am Start. Hab's heute bestellt. Dann versuche ich, halbwegs den Score von Chris zu erreichen.




Also meine Punktzahl(bzw. fps) sollte eigentlich nicht all zu schwer sein, da wie gesagt rein luftgekühlt und der Ram wird ja mit der Zeit immer besser. Hatte noch alten "Auslaufmodell" Ram geholt für günstig.
Auch das Board is ja noch mein altes Z370F ! Das darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass ich da nur n Bios Update gemacht hab, für den 9900k(war davor ja noch der 8600k drauf). Heute gibt's doch viel bessere Sachen.

Da könntest du sicher näher an Esenel rankommen, wenn du dich anstrengst.

Würd' mich freuen, wenn da noch n schneller Intel teilnimmt. 

PS: Was hast du eigentlich bestellt ? 



edit:



Duvar schrieb:


> Na siehste, locker flockig schneller als der schnellste Ryzen der bis ans Limit optimiert wurde und dabei flockiger Verbrauch und geile Temps^^
> Du wirst sogar mit 4.2GHz schneller sein und vllt 1V^^ Kannste ja auch mal testen,



Ach .... was soll's ... einer geht noch:

https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/d602aff7-ec1b-45f5-a43a-bf8e637ed352



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50 Grad C° / 54 Watt


Gute N8 !


----------



## Esenel (20. April 2020)

Wer sparsam FPS will kauft 9900K


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. April 2020)

lol !


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Von nem 8700K auf nen ollen 3600? Langeweile oder weil "Effizienzking"?



Schön wärs, auf einen 2600 und dann 3600, gut das ich mein Geld nicht für diese Gurken geopfert habe, vor dem 8700k hatte ich nen Ryzen 1700^^
Jage immer noch der Leistung hinterher die ich vor Jahren hatte und zwar auch mit richtig wenig Verbrauch, denn die lief nur mit 4.2GHz obwohl die 5.4GHz+ benchen konnte^^

Chris siehst du, du bist trotz 800MHz weniger CPU Takt und halbem Verbrauch genauso schnell wie dein erster Run.
Hättest du jetzt noch ein besseres Sample, was viel weniger Spannung braucht + besser optimierten RAM, dann würden alle Ryzen User hier alt aussehen, ich mein richtig alt^^

Problem war, ich hatte nur grottigen DR RAM damals beim Intel https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...le-spezifikationen-bekannt-7.html#post9458824
Überleg mal Prime lief mit 4.2GHz und 0.948V! Gauss hat mich abgeworben, damit alle Ryzens jahrelang nicht von mir hier massakriert werden, denn das würden sie mit Sicherheit mit meinem aktuellen RAM^^

Edit: Waaas gauss hat damals direkt unter mir dort gepostet und ich hab seine bösen Absichten nicht geahnt


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2020)

Ich habe Duvar halt mit meinen Ryzen-Parolen komplett aufgerieben, war ne richtige Gehirnwäsche à le Gauss. Er hatte keine Chance. Aber Zen 3 wird dich wieder zu den Score-Wolken aufsteigen lassen, high in the Sky. Wie Duvar aus der Asche wird das. Bleib standhaft.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

Ich hol kein Zen 3 kein Penny mehr für die Gurken von AMD!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. April 2020)

Ich mag Gurken, vor allem gleich 12 davon


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich mag Gurken, vor allem gleich 12 davon



Würde ja lachen, tue ich auch aber mit Wut und Tränen gemischt ^^


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2020)

Mit Zen 3 geht bestimmt über 4200MT/s RAM, damit zersägst die Intel-Krücken komplett, wirst bestimmt überall gefürchtet sein als Duvar der Intel-Jäger. Machen die Leute einen Thread auf und sehen deinen Avatar, kriegen die erstmal nervöses Zucken und schwitzige Hände.


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mit Zen 3 geht bestimmt über 4200MT/s RAM, damit zersägst die Intel-Krücken komplett, wirst bestimmt überall gefürchtet sein als Duvar der Intel-Jäger. Machen die Leute einen Thread auf und sehen deinen Avatar, kriegen die erstmal nervöses Zucken und schwitzige Hände.




Haha, werde allenfalls gleichziehen nach zig Jahren. 

Aber deine Sprüche zeigen Wirkung, hast in mir den weißen Hai geweckt, wartet ab Chris und Co, hole meine Brüder bald!
Kaum 1-2 Sätze von dir und ich steuere dem nächsten Abgrund entgegen^^


----------



## TheOpenfield (20. April 2020)

Naja, das was der 3600 für 'n Appel und 'n Ei (knapp 150 hat meiner neu gekostet) liefert, ist schon mehr als anständig. Sieht man ja an der Liste, auch der halbwegs hochgeschraubte 9900K macht gerade mal 15% mehr (den Esel mal außen vor) 

Mir fehlt halt auch etwas die "Treterei" von den CPUs mit "dicken" Leitungen (dazu zähl ich auch die 14nm+++), wo man mit H2O <5 Grad mal locker flockig auf Takt-Jagd gehen kann. Aber auch bei den GPUs haben sich die meisten ja damit abgefunden, konnte mich bisher aber nicht von meiner Maxwell trennen...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2020)

So. Wie "angedroht", habe ich den 6900K reaktiviert und zum Hauptrechner befördert. Die ersten Schritte mit Overclocking quasi aus der Hüfte, noch mit zahmen RAM (Auto-Timings, aber 1T CR):

PCGH_Raff | Intel Core i7-6900K | 3,8 GHz (Cache: 3,6) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR4-2674 | CL18-18-18-43-1T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 30,5 Fps | 17,9 |  Link

1337 MHz RAM! 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (20. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> So. Wie "angedroht", habe ich den 6900K reaktiviert und zum Hauptrechner befördert. Die ersten Schritte mit Overclocking quasi aus der Hüfte, noch mit zahmen RAM (Auto-Timings, aber 1T CR):
> 
> PCGH_Raff | Intel Core i7-6900K | 3,8 GHz (Cache: 3,6) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR4-2674 | CL18-18-18-43-1T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 30,5 Fps | 17,9 |  Link
> 
> ...



Wenigstens einer der mich aufbaut mit seinen Scores


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2020)

Ich würde dich ja noch mehr aufbauen, wenn man beim Breitbrunnen die Power auslesen könnte. Geht aber nicht, da steht immer etwas von 0,x bis 1,x Watt. Is klar. Faktor 100 könnte passen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (20. April 2020)

@Raff: CX kriegt die Werte von Broadwell nicht?? Sag jetzt nicht, du gammelst gerade mit dem AB rum... ^^


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (21. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ääääh .... selbst _mit den Einstellungen_ wär' ich hier in der Liste auf Platz 2 mit 42 fps ?


Danke reib es einem noch stärker unter die nase 

Ist schon übel wie man auf die Fresse bekommt.  Da kann man wirklich nur hoffen, dass AMD mit Zen 3 wieder ordentlich nachlegt. Dann einen Netten 12-16 Kerner und an Taktgrenze prügeln und Esenel die Rücklichter zeigen!! 

@Duvar wie kommt man auf die Idee eine über CPU wegzugeben für Ryzen 1000? Da muss Gauss aber wirklich sehr gute arbeit abgeliefert haben Oo


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Nee den 1700 hatte ich vor dem 8700k. Bitte lasst uns das Thema wechseln jetzt, oder geilt euch das an, Salz in die Wunde zu streuen XD


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Raff: CX kriegt die Werte von Broadwell nicht?? Sag jetzt nicht, du gammelst gerade mit dem AB rum... ^^



Was meinst du? Ich hab's doch hochgeladen und den Link eingefügt. _€dit: Ach, du meinst die Wattage. Nope, geht nicht. HWInfo kann's auch nicht, gleicher Schmarrn._

Viel mehr wird übrigens nicht gehen - ich bin vom Windows-Broadwell-Bug betroffen.  Der maximale Multi ist 37. Also muss ich über den Referenztakt gehen und Cache sowie Timings anziehen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (21. April 2020)

@Raff: Du hast immer noch kein Sensor-Logging an. Das beißt nicht, kostet echt keine Performance. ^^ Einfach auf der Capture Seite ein Häkchen bei "Log sensors" machen.

Eigentlich sind die Energy Multiplier für alle Archs außer Silvermont und Airmont gleich. Ist das vielleicht ein Bug des BIOS?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Viel mehr wird übrigens nicht gehen - ich bin vom Windows-Broadwell-Bug betroffen.  Der maximale Multi ist 37. Also muss ich über den Referenztakt gehen und Cache sowie Timings anziehen.



Zwei Stunden später: Wir kommen der Sache näher! Ich hatte vergessen, dass Broadwell eine recht coole Architektur ist, bei der man mit BCLK-Straps arbeiten kann. Voilà, 4 GHz mit 129 MHz Referenztakt, dazu etwas mehr Käsch-Takt und angezogene Timings. Das reicht mir erst mal. 33/20 Fps gehen wohl, wenn ich die CPU 250 Watt ziehen lasse. Stay tuned. 

PCGH_Raff | Intel Core i7-6900K | 4,0 GHz (Cache: 3,61) | 8c/16t | 32  GiB  DDR4-2753 | CL16-17-16-40-1T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 32,0  Fps |  18,9 |  Link

Inkl. Sensor Log. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## HisN (21. April 2020)

Ich glaub, ich bau meinen alten 5960X wieder in ein Gehäuse^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Danke reib es einem noch stärker unter die nase



War nicht meine Absicht. Wollte nur mal gucken, was geht. 
Is natürlich schon interessant, was der olle CL mit 14nm+++ im Stromsparmodus, mit angezogener Handbremse noch so bringt. 

Vielleicht check ich nachher mal was mit weniger Threads geht.
Vielleicht 6c/6t auf 5,2 GHz ? Hab nur grad keine Zeit.
Muss schackern.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Da kann man wirklich nur hoffen, dass AMD mit Zen 3 wieder ordentlich nachlegt. Dann einen Netten 12-16 Kerner und an Taktgrenze prügeln und Esenel die Rücklichter zeigen!!



Das wird sicher so kommen.  Bestimmt.  

Ich mach dann aber auch beim nächsten CPU Bench mit, wo AMD CPUs spieltechnisch bevorzugt sind.
Sonst kauft Duvar sich doch noch wieder n Intel.  Gauss hat ja schon bestellt. 

edit:


gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bald mit einer Intel CPU am Start. Hab's heute bestellt. Dann versuche ich, halbwegs den Score von Chris zu erreichen.



Einen 8600k ? Das wär' geil. 
Vermisse das Ding. Der war nice. 6c/6t für alles schnell genug.


PS: Aber der 8600k schackert ja fleissig beim Kumpel weiter, zu seiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. 
Der wird sicher noch n paar Jahre laufen. Tolle CPU.


----------



## Esenel (21. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Vielleicht check ich nachher mal was mit weniger Threads geht.
> Vielleicht 6c/6t auf 5,2 GHz ? Hab nur grad keine Zeit.



6/12 müsste das Optimum fürs Game sein.
6/6 brachte bei meinem Test weniger Leistung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Okey. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Esenel kannst du nicht mal @ 4GHz laufen lassen mit deinem optimierten RAM? Deine CPU braucht ja weniger Spannung und dein RAM ist besser, dementsprechend solltest du doch locker alle AMD CPUs hier schlagen bei richtig geringem Verbrauch.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. April 2020)

Jup, würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob die Werte dann ähnlich gut sind. So könnte man direkt sehen, ob Cache und RAM wirklich 80 bis 90 Prozent ausmachen.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Die machen richtig viel aus, Igors System hat mit 4GHz/3.7GHz und 4600er RAM alles zerfetzt^^
Esenels System ist dagegen noch schwächer auf der Brust, der hatte in dem Test den wir gemacht haben mit 25W Power alles vernichtet (bei ~selbem Verbrauch)^^
Schau mal etwas in diesem Thread und auch die posts davor, hab jetzt direkt zu Igors Resultat verlinkt https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...e-rangliste-im-november-101.html#post10147048


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2020)

Ich lese ständig Igors System. Warum bencht der nicht hier mit? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. April 2020)

Wartet erstmal, bis ich das Ergebnis vom Q6600 hier eingetragen habe.
Dann fühlen sich plötzlich alle wohler mit ihren CPUs


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich lese ständig Igors System. Warum bencht der nicht hier mit?



Wo isser ?

Hau rein ! 

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich mal den Gag mit 6c/6t gemacht, von wegen 6 pure Kerne reichen nicht ... 
(Außerhalb jeder Wertung, just for fun)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



43,4|24,0  https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/2bc41c8f-5cc1-4cdc-9a04-a944ef96486d

6c/6t 5,2GHz 3800er ram cl 16, 4,8 GHz cache.

"_This one goes to the 24+ threader_."  


PS: In memory of my 8600k  


edit:

btw ...

Zwischenzeitlich gab's den 9900k auch für deutlich unter 450€ und sogar manchmal unter 400€. Nur so nebenbei. 
Bei 439€ hab ich zugeschlagen. Da musste der 8600k dann weichen, zu meinem Kumpel, wo er bis heute weiter fröhlich seinen Dienst tut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich's so recht überlege ... ging doch eigentlich, der Preis. Für die Leistung _zu der Zeit_.
Aus Zockersicht brauche ich eh nicht siebendrölfzig threads.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Hab Igor mal angeschrieben, vllt kommt er, wenn er das Game hat, ist nicht so aktiv hier im Forum.
Sein 4600MHz RAM haut halt brutal rein. Siehst ja die Resultate in dem anderen Thread.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2020)

Ich bin sehr gespannt, was Onkel Igor uns da kredenzen wird. 

Nachher spendiere ich meinem Breitbrunnen mal gescheiten Speicher und versuche, ein paar Ryzen-3000-CPUs zu ärgern. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2020)

Und als "Abfallprodukt" der nach wie vor laufenden Diskussion, auf welche Basis wir das künftige GPU-Testsystem stellen, hier das amtierende GPU-Rig. Die Kaffee-Seen sind ganz allein da oben, auch mit "normalem" Speicher. 

PCGH | Intel Core i9-9900K | 5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,9) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB  DDR4-3866 | CL17-20-20-60-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 45,6 Fps | 26 |  Link

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Endlich mal mehr vernünftige Ergebnisse. 

Nice.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Das wars wohl mit dem 2. Platz Chris. Jetzt bist du dran, kannst du nicht auf dir sitzen lassen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du dran, kannst du nicht auf dir sitzen lassen



Doch doch ... da kann ich sehr gut mit leben.
Ich fand's ja wie gesagt, etwas strange, dass da so wenige Intels mit besserem System dabei sind.

Ich finde eher, dass sich jetzt das Bild langsam eher normalisiert. 
Gut so. 

Gern mehr davon.


btw: Ich bin grad dabei, mir mein System schön chillig zu gestalten, nach deiner Anregung, da etwas Dampf rauszunehmen und hier und dort mal einen Gang runter zu schalten.
Bin da grad auf nem guten Weg(nach unten  ).

Bin grad dabei die Stabilität zu checken, denn ich will nix so laufen haben, was nicht richtig gut stabil is.

Kleines Bildchen dazu, von vorhin, wie ich das teste und wie da die Werte aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt ... "work in progress". Geht aber schon in die richtige Richtung.
Ram eine Stufe runter, auch wegen Volt, CPU 200 MHz runter und dementsprechend bin ich auch gerade bei den Volt dabei, Cache auf 4,5 GHz runter ... alles um den Dauerlauf ganz entspannt laufen zu lassen. 


Wenn da Memtest + Prime Blend inkl. AVX offset = 0 stabil bleibt, ohne abzustürzen und ohne Fehler bei Memtest und Prime , _dann_ is das ok für mich. Muss aber auch länger laufen.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Gib Stoff, der ist nur 0.2 FPS vor dir


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2020)

Fordert mich nicht heraus, die Kiste hat mit Ansage noch 2-5 Prozent Spielraum (muss immerhin rockstable sein).  

... allerdings verschwinde ich jetzt erst mal wieder einige Tage ins Heimbüro, also tobt euch aus. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Nee, lass die Kiste mal besser rockstable. Ich lass das mit dem Wettrüsten.  Wahrscheinlich würde ich wohl eh den kürzeren ziehen. Bin ganz nebenbei zufrieden und freue mich dass du für PCGH da ne tolle Testkiste laufen hast. 
Is doch gut für euren Ruf. Sieht gut aus.


btw: Alles Gute für's Homeoffice. 


edit:



Duvar schrieb:


> Gib Stoff, der ist nur 0.2 FPS vor dir



Das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

Tu es! Sonst wird es an dir nagen, wenn du deine Äuglein zu machst im Bett


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Nein! 


edit: Hab jetzt meine aktuell runtergeregelten "Chill Dauerlauf Einstellungen" für den Dauerbetrieb mit weniger Volt/Watt/Temps getestet: Immerhin noch 43,4|23,3.
Gar nicht so viel weniger. -2fps average. -1fps p99 . Dafür angenehm chillige Einstellungen. 62 Grad C° average im bench.

Hab jetzt runtergedreht auf 4,8GHz sync, 3700MHz Ram CL 16 1,4v und CPU knapp 1,3v. Dafür aber stabil auch wenn ein paar memtest + Prime mit AVX offset = 0 gleichzeitig laufen und dabei sogar noch die Temps easy.
Also selbst wenn in einem Spiel wildeste AVX Klamotten starten, bleibt mein System Stabil und unbeeindruckt bei den Temps. Auf alle Eventualitäten was Games angeht vorbereitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht gut genug aus, für mich.


----------



## bisonigor (21. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich lese ständig Igors System. Warum bencht der nicht hier mit?
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Sorry, hab das Spiel nicht. 20€ nur zum benchen sind mir zu schade.


----------



## Duvar (21. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Sorry, hab das Spiel nicht. 20€ nur zum benchen sind mir zu schade.



5€ hier im Verkaufsbereich^^ [V] Diverse Game Keys [Preisupdate]


----------



## gaussmath (21. April 2020)

Igor, zeig mal, was dein Sys so drauf hat. Galoppierst bestimmt wieder wie ne Büffelherde über die Ryzens drüber.


----------



## bisonigor (21. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Igor, zeig mal, was dein Sys so drauf hat. Galoppierst bestimmt wieder wie ne Büffelherde über die Ryzens drüber.


Immer mit der Ruhe . Erst morgen, muss arbeiten auch noch.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. April 2020)

Ich hab grad mal von 3200CL14 mit Subtimings auf Auto gebenched, da waren es 34.5 FPS AVG und 20.9 im P1
Mit 3733 Cl14 und subs auf Auto waren es dann 36.5 AVG und 21.8 P1

Mit manuellen Subs sind es bei 3733CL14 dann 38.4 AVG und 23.2 P1

Das sind allerdings popelige Micron Rev. E die bei dem Takt gerade mal 550 (eventuell hätte ich auch 540 nehmen können) TRFC mitmachen, von den anderen Timings die im vergleich zu B-Dies von Samsung nicht mal die Rücklichter sehen würden.

Naja, alle die einen 1900er IF mit ihrem Ryzen haben können (einen im Discord haben wir ja mit 1933) haben hier halt ein paar Vorteile zu den anderen Ryzens.
Dennoch bleibt Intel hier weit vorne!

Aber wer sich einen 3900x nur zum zocken kauft.. (ich jedenfalls nicht)


Darkearth27 | AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 3,8 GHz + Boost | 12c/24t | 32 GiB DDR4-3733 CL14-19-14-36-1T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 1080 Ti | 38,4 Fps | 23,2 | Link



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (21. April 2020)

Klickt mal auf die Cloud-Links. Fällt euch was auf?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Die Graphen sind dabei ?


----------



## gaussmath (21. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Graphen sind dabei ?



Genau das. 

Zu deiner Frage letztens, ich habe einen i9-10920X bestellt, Chris. Der kommt morgen, dann kann ich hoffentlich zeigen, dass CPUs mit Mesh keine Gaming Krücken sind.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. April 2020)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Falcony6886 (21. April 2020)

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 5 3600|3,6 GHz + Boost|6c/12t|64 GiB  DDR4-3200|CL16-18-18-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|31,3fps|18,5|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOpenfield (21. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal von 3200CL14 mit Subtimings auf Auto gebenched, da waren es 34.5 FPS AVG und 20.9 im P1
> Mit 3733 Cl14 und subs auf Auto waren es dann 36.5 AVG und 21.8 P1
> 
> Mit manuellen Subs sind es bei 3733CL14 dann 38.4 AVG und 23.2 P1
> ...



3733 CL14 mit Rev. E - Respekt! Vielleicht muss ich doch nochmal meine Sticks paarweise ausloten


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. April 2020)

Ich bekomm die auch auf 4400 Cl18 ist ja nicht so, aber es bringt halt nichts


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

So für Ryzen reichen auch 4.0GHz :-x
53-55W avg bei 44°C.

4.0GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.2GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.4GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Cache von 4.8GHz will halt nichts unter 1.25V im Bios sehen.


----------



## TheOpenfield (22. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm die auch auf 4400 Cl18 ist ja nicht so, aber es bringt halt nichts



Hast du nen Aida Mem Bench mit den 3733CL14? 

Klar, gerade tRFC ist halt Grütze. Aber schlussendlich habe ich für die 64GB knapp über 200 Euro gezahlt - also etwas mehr als ein High Freq 16GB B-Die Kit. Selbst mit Vollbestückung klappts hier noch mit 3800CL16 ohne großartige Spannungen. Mit B-Die schauts bei 64GB deutlich kniffliger aus, das geht ordentlich auf den IMC. 

Unterm Strich würde ich immer wieder zu Rev. E greifen


----------



## DaHell63 (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Genau das.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage letztens, ich habe einen i9-10920X bestellt, Chris. Der kommt morgen, dann kann ich hoffentlich zeigen, dass CPUs mit Mesh keine Gaming Krücken sind.



Das hättest Du mit dem i9 7920X schon lange haben können. Gespannt bin ich auf deine Ergebnisse trotzdem. Bei einigen 3DMARK abgleichen (Time Spy extreme usw)  habe ich bemerkt, daß der i9-10920X meist 200MHz mehr als mein alter i9 für die selbe Punktzahl braucht.
Bei HUB (beim roten Steve) braucht der i9-10920X  angeblich @5GHz um mit meinem i9 7920X @4.6GHz gleichzuziehen, ok 36cb ist er dann besser .

Wenn Du mal die Zeit findest, könntest Du ja den intregierten Test von SOTTR laufen lassen. 1080p/ultrahoch. So hätte ich wenigstens einen kleinen Vergleich .


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Klickt mal auf die Cloud-Links. Fällt euch was auf?



Eine sehr schöne Änderung. Das Downloaden und im Tool öffnen ist etwas umständlich gewesen.
Und zeig mal was der 10920x drauf hat. Wenn aber am Ende der RAM beim 9900k fast alles rausgeholt hat, würde ich nicht erwarten das das Mesh die Performance so drastisch zerstört.


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. April 2020)

@Openfield geht's dir um die Latenz? 
Die sagt nichts aus.
Und wenn es dir um den Durchsatz geht, der ist mit deinen eh nicht vergleichbar.

So hier dann der AIDA Bench.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> So für Ryzen reichen auch 4.0GHz :-x
> 53-55W avg bei 44°C.



Der 9900k wurde halt die ganze Zeit nur missverstanden und ist bei 43C° und 53Watt in echt eine eiskalte Stromspar-Ryzenkiller Gaming CPU. 

Da kommt AMD halt nicht dran, an den neuesten Hightech 14nm+++ Prozess.  

Da werden sie wohl mindestens bis Ryzen 4000er warten müssen. 

Aber dann wird die Rache sicher fürchterlich.


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe . Erst morgen, muss arbeiten auch noch.



Ach musst du nicht.
Ich fühl mich ganz wohl wo ich gerade bin


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. April 2020)

Ich stell mir halt immer noch die Frage, wieso die Unreal Engine die Schatten auf der CPU berechnen lässt. Das kostet doch nur unnötig.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Game, das Ryzen besonders liegt? 
Nur um mal so ein Gegenbeispiel zu haben.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Game, das Ryzen besonders liegt?


Ich habe mit Raff gestern in der Redaktion bei OC-Versuchen mit einem 3900X ~205/135 (Fps/P99) in der Battlefield-5-PCGH-Szene erreicht. Sein 5 GHz 9900K aus dem GPU-Rig packte "nur" ~194/111 
Ergo: Frostbite-Engine mit Direct X 12 liegt Ryzen besonders.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

@Dave: Das liegt doch eher an den Kernen. Mit einem 12 Kerner von Intel würdest du dann ja wieder vorbeiziehen. Ich würde behaupten, dass Zen designbedingt prinzipiell nicht schneller sein kann in Spielen (bei gleicher Kernzahl).


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Ein Core i9-10980XE schafft es nicht, daran vorbei zu ziehen. Auch ein 3950X ist etwas langsamer als ein 3900X @Stock. Kerne sind nicht alles.


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Raff gestern in der Redaktion bei OC-Versuchen mit einem 3900X ~205/135 (Fps/P99) in der Battlefield-5-PCGH-Szene erreicht. Sein 5 GHz 9900K aus dem GPU-Rig packte "nur" ~194/111
> Ergo: Frostbite-Engine mit Direct X 12 liegt Ryzen besonders.



Challenge accepted?


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. April 2020)

@Dave

Das Problem bei eurer BFV Szene ist halt, dass es Singleplayer ist und im MP komplett anderes Verhalten an den Tag legt.

Klar kann man gerade ein MP nicht immer 100% nachstellen, aber es zeigt halt nicht wirklich was die CPUs leisten (so meine Erfahrung mit dem drecks Game)


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

Was Darkearth damit sagen will ist, dass ich ihn mehr als nur einmal genervt habe dieses Game im MP mit fixiertem FPS Limit zu testen um zu sehen ab wann welche CPU einbricht


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

@Dave: Welche Szene? Welche Einstellungen? Das würde ich gerne mal mit meinem 10920X überprüfen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Siehe hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Benc...nchmark-Anleitung-FAQ-Savegames-1293083/3/#a1
Wir können die PCGH-Community-Benchmarks gerne ausweiten, aber dafür muss noch etwas Zeit ins Land gehen


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Was meinst du, machen wir einen 2. Community Benchmark mit BF 5?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Auf lange Sicht möchten wir auf jeden Fall die PCGH-Community-Benchmarks ausbauen, ja. Das wird allerdings erst im Zuge der Umstellung auf den neuen CPU-/GPU-Parcours erfolgen. Das hilft euch unsere Benchmarks besser nachzuvollziehen und wir bekommen mehr Daten, mit denen wir arbeiten können, Win-to-Win-Situation. Ein wenig Geduld ist noch gefragt.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Klingt gut. Geduld wird allerdings schwrieg. Hab ja ne neue CPU und bin heiß wie Frittenfett aufs Benchen. Ich mache dann einen klitze kleinen Vorwärm-Thread auf... 

@Esenel: Bist du dabei?


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

Habs gerade getestet.
3900X?

Kein Problem


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Habs gerade getestet.
> 3900X?
> 
> Kein Problem


Ja, du mit deinem Core i9-11900K 
Das Ryzen-Rig ist noch lange nicht final optimiert. Wir überlegen derzeit, welche CPUs in die neuen GPU-Bench-Systeme kommen. Daher die Tests.

@gauss
Fühl dich frei, zu benchen bis dein Rechner platzt. Wäre nur bisschen blöd, wenn du jetzt eine riesen Rangliste raushaust und wir dann mit unserem Thread um die Ecke kommen


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Willst du denn überhaupt BF5 testen? Das heißt dann ja allgemein offzielles Bench-Embargo bis du an den Start kommst.


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wir überlegen derzeit, welche CPUs in die neuen GPU-Bench-Systeme kommen. Daher die Tests.



9900K(S) oder 10900K sind leider die einzigen die mMn Sinn machen, da es immer so Engine Exoten wie in Far Cry 5 gibt und ein Ryzen hier ziemlich die Ergebnisse verfälschen würde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. April 2020)

Bei EA Games, oder Ubi-Titeln muss ich leider passen, da ich die inkl. Origin und Ubilauncher vor langer Zeit von meinem PC verbannt hab.
Wenn was gängiges über GoG, Steam, oder meinetwegen Rockstarlauncher(wie RDR2) kommt, bin ich gern dabei.
Epic geht für mich ebenfalls nicht. 

Nur mal so ...

Könnt' ihr natürlich gerne machen.
Ich lese dann vielleicht mit.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Wir besprechen seit Wochen welche Spiele wir nehmen, es sind über 30 in der Auswahl. BF 5 hat gute Chancen drin zu bleiben, wir ändern aber womöglich die Testszene und/oder die Einstellungen. Das Ziel ist am Ende CPU- und GPU-Benchmarks zu vereinen und die Optionen so zu wählen, dass möglichst immer das jeweilige Limit vorherrscht. Ein Ryzen 3000 würde dann zwar ein leichtes CPU-Limit in FullHD bedeuten, allerdings als Feature PCI-E 4.0 ins Spiel bringen, was für ein GPU-Testsystem wesentlich sinnvoller erscheint, insbesondere in Anbetracht neuer AMD-GPUs und weil das System mindestens ein Jahr bestehen bleibt.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Ja gut, dann halte mich mich zurück und tausche Stats unter der Hand aus. Gibt dann halt Frametimes von Gauss zu Schwarzmarktpreisen...  Ne, mache ich gerne mit dem Warten. Freu mich schon drauf Dave!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Willst du denn überhaupt BF5 testen? Das heißt dann ja allgemein offzielles Bench-Embargo bis du an den Start kommst.



Um BF5 kommen wir kaum herum, wenngleich der MP das Spannende ist. Eine volle 64-Mann-Map läuft nun mal wesentlich schlechter, allerdings vermitteln die SP-Werte das (reproduzierbare) Machtverhältnis zwischen den CPUs, das sich vermutlich nicht ändert, nur weil die Bildrate um ein Viertel geringer ist. Wir überlegen, bei CPUs auf "Der letzte Tiger" zu gehen, aber das ist derzeit nur ein Gedankenspiel. Bei Grafikkarten werden wir aber recht sicher bei Tirailleur bleiben.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Um BF5 kommen wir kaum herum, wenngleich der MP das Spannende ist. Eine volle 64-Mann-Map läuft nun mal wesentlich schlechter, allerdings vermitteln die SP-Werte das (reproduzierbare) Machtverhältnis zwischen den CPUs, das sich vermutlich nicht ändert, nur weil die Bildrate um ein Viertel geringer ist.



Leider verhält sich der Multiplayer hier komplett anders.
Schau einfach die BF V Ergebnisse im Ryzen RAM OC Discord durch.

Durch das IF und RAM Bottleneck der Ryzen gibt es da halt einfach eine Wall an der sie nicht mehr stabil die Frames halten können.

Der 9900K skaliert hier einzig dank dem RAM munter weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2020)

Das ist tatsächlich interessant (und uncool). Mit reproduzierbaren Sequenzen ermittelt, oder ist das eher ein educated guess?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

Zig komplette BF V Multiplayer Matches (bis zu 1100 Sekunden) über verschiedene Karten mit jeweils fixierten FPS Limits getestet.

Also geschaut kann CPU X immer 120/140/160/180/195 FPS liefern.

Denn genau dies ist ja das Ziel bei Shootern.
In jeder Situation immer den gleichen Frametime Abstand zu haben.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Denn genau dies ist ja das Ziel bei Shootern.
> In jeder Situation immer den gleichen Frametime Abstand zu haben.



Ich hätte ja eher gesagt, das Ziel ist Low Input Lag. Das hängt natürlich zusammen, ist aber nicht identisch.

Hier mal ein bisschen "Pipeline Magic". Die Grafik zeigt die Until Display Times aus PresentMon. Diese Werte verlaufen sogar sprunghaft/plateauartig, wenn das GPU-Limit stark ausfällt. In den Sensor Stats kann man das übrigens sehr schön sehen. Genau diese Latenz wirkt aber unmittelbar auf den Input Lag. Das Verhalten ist eigentich verrückt, weil es nicht stetig, sondern sprunghaft ist. Ab einer gewissen GPU-Last springt es auf ein ganz anderes Niveau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass hier ein Limiter (RTSS) aktiv war.


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

Wie Battlenonse so schön aufgezeigt hat ist es dafür wichtig in BF V konstante Frametimes und eine GPU Auslastung unter 95% zu haben.

Was bei meinen Alltags Settings dann 160 mit Limit in RTSS und 1440p Low ist, da meine GPU zu schwach ist


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Wird Zeit für Big Navi oder Ampere!



Esenel schrieb:


> Wie Battlenonse so schön aufgezeigt hat ist es  dafür wichtig in BF V konstante Frametimes und eine GPU Auslastung unter  95% zu haben.



Wenn man sich die Sensor Stats anschaut, scheint das mit den 95% ziemlich gut zu passen. Ist interessant, aus welchen unterschiedlichen Ansätzen heraus man sich der Erkenntnis nähern kann. Bei uns reichen allein die PresentMon und Sensor Daten dafür aus.


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. April 2020)

...und auch mal die Zweit-Möhre durch den Benchmark gejagt!

Falcony|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,0 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3000|CL16-17-17-35-1T|AMD Radeon RX 580|22,2 Fps|12,9|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Gurken teste ich auch noch, dann gehört mir wenigstens das Ende der Tabelle!


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Der 9900k wurde halt die ganze Zeit nur missverstanden und ist bei 43C° und 53Watt in echt eine eiskalte Stromspar-Ryzenkiller Gaming CPU.
> 
> Da kommt AMD halt nicht dran, an den neuesten Hightech 14nm+++ Prozess.
> 
> ...



Was meinst du seit wann ich das alles schreibe, auch dir, du hast ja oft sehr aggro reagiert auf meine Bitte den RAM/Takt/Cache zu tunen und hast immer gedacht ich will dir was böses, aber so war es nie und ja dadurch hatten wir einige hitzige Diskussionen, die ich mal hier nicht verlinke^^
 Das Problem ist, es wird von vielen Usern hier heruntergespielt, jetzt nix gegen HisN aber auch er spielt das herunter https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...eren-ram-abmildern-mehr-fps.html#post10284927
RAM is King. (natürlich ist nicht nur RAM fürn Boost gut)


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Krass, ist der 1700 ne Krücke.  P1 bei ca. 13 FPS. Die Average könnte ja teils vom GPU-Limit kommen?!



Duvar schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, es wird von vielen Usern hier heruntergespielt, jetzt nix gegen HisN aber auch er spielt das herunter https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...eren-ram-abmildern-mehr-fps.html#post10284927
> RAM is King. (natürlich ist nicht nur RAM fürn Boost gut)



Kommt drauf an, was für HisN wesentlich ist. 20% müssen nicht für jeden die Welt sein und so heftig musst den RAM ja auch erstmal tunen können. Für den Otto Normal Gamer ist das wohl eher uninteressant bzw. auch gar nicht ohne weiteres erreichbar.

Auf meinem Z270 läuft 3200MT/s mit XMP. Jede Abweichnung davon -> Crash, als wäre das irgendein BIOS Bug.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. April 2020)

Ram Tuning ist ja gut und schön. Aber wann bin ich im CPU Limit damit ich auch davon profitiere?  Was ist sinnvoll was nicht. Sicher nicht die hochgepeitschten Setups die gerade mal den Bench überstehen.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Ist schon brutal, Raff sein 1700 steht deutlich besser da^^
In dem Thread sieht man aber gut, wie weit vorne Intel thront, wenn man die denn vernünftig optimiert und damit meine ich jetzt nicht Takt auf 5.4GHz hoch.
Habs hundert mal gesagt, gegen einen optimal eingestellten Intel, sehen alle AMD CPUs richtig alt aus, denn man kann die negativen Seiten der Intel CPU (wie zB Verbrauch) rucki zucki stark absenken und mit weiterem Tuning die Leistung enorm steigen.
AMD ist gut ja, ab Werk ist der Verbrauch besser geworden und auch die Performance, man ist nah dran an den Stock Intels, die stark wegen Preis/Verbrauch/Temps kritisiert wurden bzw werden, nur abgesehen vom Preis kannst du viele Nachteile wegzaubern im Bios und die Leistungssteigerungen seht ihr ja selbst.
Man ist in der Lage mit extrem geringen Verbrauch die Ryzens brutal zu deklassieren, denke selbst mit 3.6GHz und ordentlich optimiertem RAM/Cache werden die Intels hier mit sehr geringem Verbrauch nicht schlechter sein, als die max oced Ryzens.
Esenel mach doch mal die richtig krasssen Tests, also runter bis auf 3GHz, Verbrauch gegen Null fahren  und dann mal die Performance aufzeigen, 4GHz sind noch zu viel des Guten.

@ dahell: In der Regel in Online Games/Multiplayer/Monitoren mit hohen refresh rates/ Games in denen hohe FPS sehr wichtig sind usw.

Du siehst ja selbst es sind nicht nur 5% uplift was wir sehen, sondern so starke uplifts, dass selbst die kommenden CPUs hier wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres rankommen werden, also ich glaub nicht, dass Zen3 die optimierten uralt Intels so leicht knackt bzw sie überhaupt knackt.
Durchs Tuning haben die die Performance von 2022/23^^

@ gauss: Man braucht natürlich auch ordentlichen RAM, wie zB Samsung B Dies (ja ich weiß geht auch günstiger). Hatte hier ja auch Micron B Dies, da war Ende bei 3066MHz und mit richtig shice Timings.


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. April 2020)

Es kommt halt auch immer auf den User an. Es muss nicht immer eye Candy bis zum Schluss sein, wenn nur eine Stufe niedriger ebenfalls noch bombenhaft aussieht und dabei die fps verdoppelt kann. (Hier ja das beste Beispiel mit der Unreal Engine)

Auch der prozentuale Wert klingt immer etwas höher als es dann wirklich ist. 34.5 zu 38.1 sind in Prozent mehr als in fps. Nur so als Beispiel.

Dass es natürlich Abweichungen gibt ist klar, außer schreibt ein Script und lasst die Variablen Szenen weg, damit der Ablauf immer 100% übereinstimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> ...und auch mal die Zweit-Möhre durch den Benchmark gejagt!
> 
> Falcony|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,0 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3000|CL16-17-17-35-1T|AMD Radeon RX 580|22,2 Fps|12,9|Link
> 
> ...



Hallo, Nachbar! 



Duvar schrieb:


> Ist schon brutal, Raff sein 1700 steht deutlich besser da^^



Auch wenn das hier nicht so aussieht: Die Werte meines 1700 @ 3,9 GHz beinhalten sehr viele Stunden Sub-Optimierung. Daher ja mein ständiges Reden, dass eine CPU dieser Leistungsklasse dicke reicht, wenn man, wie ich ein 4K-Pixelsuchti ist. Reicht trotzdem nicht für 30 Average-Fps im maxed KCD. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Jo, was meinst du warum mein System stark undervolted läuft^^ Zocke zwar nicht mehr in UHD aber 3440x1440 mit einer 1080Ti sind auch schon nicht ohne.
Also wenn ich das so sehe, habe ich starke Zweifel ob ich mir Zen 3 holen werde, oder erst 2022 aufrüsten werde, nachdem man sieht, wie viel AMD oder Intel nach manueller Optimierung zulegen, dann hat man erstmal wieder länger Ruhe.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jo, was meinst du warum mein System stark undervolted läuft^^ Zocke zwar nicht mehr in UHD aber 3440x1440 mit einer 1080Ti sind auch schon nicht ohne.
> Also wenn ich das so sehe, habe ich starke Zweifel ob ich mir Zen 3 holen werde, oder erst 2022 aufrüsten werde, nachdem man sieht, wie viel AMD oder Intel nach manueller Optimierung zulegen, dann hat man erstmal wieder länger Ruhe.



Oha Duvar, was los? Zen3 wird schon das ganze hinkriegen! Dann haben wir den 10900k und werden nur noch von Esenels Platinsamples zerstört  
Versuche gerade mal die 3800 Mhz richtig zu tweaken. Waren fast alle Timings auf Auto. Hoffe noch was rauszuholen und vielleicht schnapp ich dann noch den 9900k@stock.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ram Tuning ist ja gut und schön. Aber wann bin ich im CPU Limit damit ich auch davon profitiere?  Was ist sinnvoll was nicht. Sicher nicht die hochgepeitschten Setups die gerade mal den Bench überstehen.



Du holst dir doch bestimmt die 3080 Ti?! Dann wird es dich ereilen. Ich habe es mit der 2080 Ti jetzt schon teilweise in UWQHD, weil ich auch von dem "Es muss immer Ultra sein!" weg bin.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> hitzige Diskussionen, die ich mal hier nicht verlinke^^



Forget it ! Schwamm drüber.  


edit:



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe es mit der 2080 Ti jetzt schon teilweise in UWQHD, weil ich auch von dem "Es muss immer Ultra sein!" weg bin.



Wenn man höhere fps mag, also meist eher hoch/mittel Einstellungen, anstatt alles ultra und von der Auflösung lieber WQHD, als 4k, könnte eine 3080 auch schon interessant sein, für ein höheres CPU-Limit. Bzw. eine stärkere Basis gut für die 3080, um letztere nicht auszubremsen, in bestimmten CPU-lastigen Szenen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du holst dir doch bestimmt die 3080 Ti?! Dann wird es dich ereilen. Ich habe es mit der 2080 Ti jetzt schon teilweise in UWQHD, weil ich auch von dem "Es muss immer Ultra sein!" weg bin.



Wir sind doch schon längst bei "Hyper" statt "Ultra" - Raytracing. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir sind doch schon längst bei "Hyper" statt "Ultra" - Raytracing.



Wie war das noch? Man hat mit der 2080 Ti in Youngblood mehr FPS als mit der 5700XT trotz Raytracing, wenn DLSS auf Performance eingestellt ist? Oder war das CoD Modern Warfare 2019?  Hast natürlich sonst Recht. Ich würde sonst immer RT einschalten, wenn es verfügbar ist. Aber hey, darf man das überhaupt schon als statistisch relevant betrachten?


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Auch nicht schlecht^^ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmJ-wwBea6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Performance Impact: NVIDIA RTX Voice Performance Impact Benchmarks


Edit: Funzt angeblich auch mit GTX Karten ab Win10 and 410.18 (noch nicht getestet).


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Krass, ist der 1700 ne Krücke.  P1 bei ca. 13 FPS. Die Average könnte ja teils vom GPU-Limit kommen?!



Keine Ahnung, ob die RX 580 8GB da schon im GPU-Limit hängt. Wenn ich ganz viel Langeweile habe, baue ich die GTX 1070 nochmal ein. 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hallo, Nachbar!



Servus! 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auch wenn das hier nicht so aussieht: Die Werte meines 1700 @ 3,9 GHz beinhalten sehr viele Stunden Sub-Optimierung. Daher ja mein ständiges Reden, dass eine CPU dieser Leistungsklasse dicke reicht, wenn man, wie ich ein 4K-Pixelsuchti ist.



So sieht's  aus! Wenn ich ehrlich bin, reicht mir die "Krücke" für meine Games (vorwiegend Racing und RTS) noch immer aus. "Der Gerät" ist auch überhaupt nicht optimiert, der Vengeance LP war damals auch ein totaler Fehlkauf und das Asus Prime X370-Pro weigert sich mit jeglicher Bios-Version konsequent, CL15-17-17-35 mit dem Corsair-Ram zu akzeptieren. Vielleicht versuche ich mich beim R7 1700 mit 'nem Guide mal am Overclocking, zumindest so auf 3,7 Ghz. Mal schauen, wie weit er dann von deinem System weg ist. OC war für mich halt mit meinem Anforderungsprofil nie nötig.

Ansonsten: Wartet, bis ich den FX-8350 getestet habe... Das ist 'ne Krücke...


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Wegen RTX Voice nochmal kurz für alle non RTX User was, sry ist offtopic i know: nVIDIA RTX Voice works without RTX GPU here's how | guru3D Forums
Igor hat das Game gekauft, hoffe es wird nicht zuuu peinlich für die AMD User^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Igor hat das Game gekauft



Irgendwo zwischen Platz 10 und 4 wär' auch ok für mich.


----------



## bisonigor (22. April 2020)

3,7CPU / 34W / 4000RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.7CPU / 4600RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5.0CPU / 63W / 4000RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9900KS(83W)|5,2 GHz + 5.0GHz Cache|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4600|CL17-19-19-36-2TLink



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Leute schaut nicht die Bilder von Igor an, ist ab +18 und richtig heftige Vergewaltigung!
Besonders AMD User könnten psychischen Schaden davon tragen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. April 2020)

Doch doch. Schön, schön.  

Aber bin ja auch 18+  


PS:


Boah !


edit:

Alter Schwede !

Fast 60 fps ... was für mich schon für "höhere" fps (mag ab 55 fps aufwärts) durchgeht.

Heftig goil !


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Igor bei den Bildern könntest du bitte den Sensor Reiter aktiviert lassen und dein Link fehlt noch.
Guck mal was der mit 36W macht! 45FPS!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Guck mal was der mit 32W macht! 45FPS!



9900KS ... die Stromspar CPU. 


edit:

Ok ... muss mal ne Runde zocken.
Die schöne Intel Gaming CPU nutzen. 

Sind schon tolle Dinger.
Selbst wenn sie wie meiner meilenweit von solcher Topleistung entfernt sind, sind sie immer noch ganz oben bei der Allgemeinheit mit dabei.

Schönen Abend und have fun !


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Hab dir gesagt RAM RAM RAM, brauchst nicht in ne neue CPU investieren, sondern in guten RAM und den tunen^^


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. April 2020)

...und der nächste, diesmal mein Mini-System im Bitfenix-Prodigy. Ihr merkt, ich bin verrückt im Bereich Hardware. Aber ich bastele und teste einfach zu gerne und die meisten Systeme sind im Kern auch schon gute 6-9 Jahre alt. Ich kann mich auch nur schwer trennen von den alten Möhren... Hier also System-Nr.3, bevor ich mich ans OC des Ryzen 7 1700 begebe:

Falcony|Intel Core i7-4770k|3,5 GHz + Boost|4c/8t|16 GiB  DDR3-2400|CL11-13-13-31-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|24,7 Fps|13,8|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon erstaunlich, dass der alte i7 flotter als der Ryzen 7 1700 ist. Sah in anderen Tests mit der GTX 1070 in beiden Systemen anders aus. Da lag der Ryzen meist vorne, gerade im Bereich der P1-Frames. Eventuell bremst die RX 580 doch zu heftig... Diagramme hierzu werde ich die Tage noch in meinem Tagebuch ergänzen.


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Igor hat sogar Esenels Kiste rasiert. Das ist Bench Porn vom Feinsten. 

@Igor: Eigentlich musst du 3 Runs machen. Bist leider disqualifiziert.


----------



## bisonigor (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Igor bei den Bildern könntest du bitte den Sensor Reiter aktiviert lassen und dein Link fehlt noch.


Die Bilder hab nachgebessert. Für den Link soll ich mich anmelden?


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Die Bilder hab nachgebessert. Für den Link soll ich mich anmelden?



Nein, man braucht sich nicht anzumelden.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Im Reiter Cloud kannst du dein Resultat ins Feld reinziehen, den Link dort kopieren und hier einfügen und halt in Link umbenennen.


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Igor hat sogar Esenels Kiste rasiert. Das ist Bench Porn vom Feinsten.



Sag doch dieses Game skaliert hauptsächlich übern RAM.
4600 krieg ich mit 4x8GB halt ned hin 

Und das IF/RAM Bottleneck ist halt leider die größte Schwäche beim Ryzen 3000.

Für die große Masse vollkommen egal.
Für uns Spinner halt was anderes


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

@Igor: Kannst du mal bitte einen AIDA64 Latenz Test posten?


----------



## bisonigor (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Igor: Kannst du mal bitte einen AIDA64 Latenz Test posten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab dir gesagt RAM RAM RAM, brauchst nicht in ne neue CPU investieren, sondern in guten RAM und den tunen^^



Jo beim nächsten Plattformwechsel mit DDR5 wenn da gute rauskommen direkt den dicksten RAM kaufen und eine billige CPU und alles und jeden trotzdem zerschießen :O Im AMD Ökosystem machst du das schon fast.
Das ist schon krank was da rausgeholt wurde. Da wird man wirklich neidisch. Würde gerne mal das Wundersample von dem User sehen der meinte das AMD CPUs keine 10% hintendran liegen.
Schaffen die kleineren Intels eigentlich auch so absurde RAM Taktraten oder ist das nur den großen Vorbehalten?


----------



## bisonigor (22. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Schaffen die kleineren Intels eigentlich auch so absurde RAM Taktraten oder ist das nur den großen Vorbehalten?


Mein alter 8700K hat diese Taktraten auch mit gemacht.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. April 2020)

Dachte eher an so CPUs wie den 9400k oder den 9600K. Der 8700K war ja seinerzeit das Flagschiff.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Jo beim nächsten Plattformwechsel mit DDR5 wenn da gute rauskommen direkt den dicksten RAM kaufen und eine billige CPU und alles und jeden trotzdem zerschießen :O Im AMD Ökosystem machst du das schon fast.
> Das ist schon krank was da rausgeholt wurde. Da wird man wirklich neidisch. Würde gerne mal das Wundersample von dem User sehen der meinte das AMD CPUs keine 10% hintendran liegen.
> Schaffen die kleineren Intels eigentlich auch so absurde RAM Taktraten oder ist das nur den großen Vorbehalten?



Ich sag mal so, Igor ist mit seinem OC ca !67%! vor dem 3800X der PCGH in dem Test, wer von euch glaubt, dass Zen 3 auch nur ansatzweise in die Nähe dessen kommt?  
AMD muss einfach diese Ketten beim RAM/IF mit Zen 3 lösen, sonst sehe ich blau^^


----------



## bisonigor (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was meinst du, machen wir einen 2. Community Benchmark mit BF 5?



BF 5 hab ich auch, würde gerne mit  machen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. April 2020)

Falcony|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,0 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3000|CL16-17-17-35-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|24,3 Fps|13,8|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier also nochmal mit der GTX 1070 Mini von Zotac. Immerhin 2fps gewonnen... Trotzdem finster, gerade so im Leistungsbereich eines i7-4770k von 2013... Oder haben wir immer noch ein GPU-Limit?  Ich takte mal hoch...


----------



## Esenel (22. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> BF 5 hab ich auch, würde gerne mit  machen.



Neeeeeein, so macht das keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Hier also nochmal mit der GTX 1070 Mini von Zotac. Immerhin 2fps gewonnen... Trotzdem finster, gerade so im Leistungsbereich eines i7-4770k von 2013... Oder haben wir immer noch ein GPU-Limit?  Ich takte mal hoch...



Takte lieber die CPU und den RAM hoch^^



Esenel schrieb:


> Neeeeeein, so macht das keinen Spaß mehr




Hau einfach 2 Sticks raus^^


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. April 2020)

Hier ein Run mit 3,7 Ghz - ohne großes Gebastel nur über Ryzen Master bei 1,35V Spannung:

Falcony|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,7 Ghz|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3000|CL16-17-17-35-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|27,0 Fps|14,4|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir nähern uns. 

Edit:

Das ist das letzte, was ich jetzt auf die schnelle und stabil hinbekomme:

Falcony|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,9 Ghz|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3000|CL14-17-17-35-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|27,9 Fps|15,5|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei CL14-16-16-35-1T schmiert er ab, bzw. er fliegt einfach aus KCD raus. Habe aber an den Spannungen noch nicht weiter herumgespielt, nur im Bios mal kurz die Timings gesetzt und mit Ryzen Master hoch auf 3,9 Ghz bei 1,35 Volt. Muss mich erst einlesen...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> bisonigor|Intel Core i9-9900KS(83W)|5,2 GHz + 5.0GHz Cache|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4600|CL17-19-19-36-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|58,8 Fps|34,4|Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede. Das Ausmaß der Vernichtung erinnert mich an das Jahr 2005, als jemand die Werte seines auf 3 GHz übertakteten Pentium M präsentierte, welcher jeden Athlon 64 wie ein Relikt vor der Jahrtausendwende aussehen ließ. Dann kaufte ich auch so ein Ding - aber eine Nummer kleiner (Celeron M @ ~2,7 GHz).  Athlon-64-Leistung, aber exotischer und etwas sparsamer. Das waren noch Zeiten.

Aber kann das sein? Das System ist fast 29 Prozent schneller als das PCGH-System! Und das ist mit Sicherheit gut optimiert. Wie kann es sein, dass rund 19 Prozent höherer Speichertakt (+Kleinkram durch Subs und minimal mehr Kerntakt) so durchschlägt? Das ist eine _superlineare_ Skalierung. So, als würde ab (erfunden) 4.500 MHz Speichertakt eine Bremse gelöst. Ich meine, das kann es geben. Das gibt es immer wieder (habe ich erst letzte Woche bei Grafikkarten hervorgerufen -> PCGH 06 incoming). Aber einzigartig ist diese Skalierung bezogen auf aktuelle Prozessoren auf jeden Fall. Tritt das bei Ryzen auch auf, wenn man sich DDR4-5000-Speicher aus der Zukunft beschafft? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. April 2020)

BF5... sehe die nächste klatsche kommen. Aber was solls Benchen und sehen ob man diesmal zumindest die Rücklichter sieht


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Und ich dachte, der 9900K vom Esenel wäre schnell. 58 Fps... ich glaube, ich muss mir einen neuen Job suchen


----------



## TheOpenfield (22. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, Igor ist mit seinem OC ca !67%! vor dem 3800X der PCGH in dem Test, wer von euch glaubt, dass Zen 3 auch nur ansatzweise in die Nähe dessen kommt?
> AMD muss einfach diese Ketten beim RAM/IF mit Zen 3 lösen, sonst sehe ich blau^^



Ist eben der Preis für die vielen Kerne (Chiplet-Design). Früher oder später wird das auch bei Intel darauf hinaus laufen müssen, um in dem Bereich mitzuspielen (im Mainstream). Kann man nur hoffen, dass DDR5 dem etwas entgegen wirkt. 

Aber so viel fehlt doch nu auch nicht mehr beim RAM. Einfach nochmal so einen (eff.) +800 MHz 1:1 Sprung hinlegen, wie bei Zen->Zen2, und schon spielt man mit den Blauen auch hier in einer Liga bzw. am Limit der RAM-Sticks. 

Ansonsten ist das Spiel mit derartigen Settings zwar interessant im Sinne der Wissenschaft, macht doch aber für den Gaming-Alltag keinen Unterschied, ob nun Blau oder Rot im Rechner schlummert.


----------



## TheOpenfield (22. April 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> BF5... sehe die nächste klatsche kommen. Aber was solls Benchen und sehen ob man diesmal zumindest die Rücklichter sieht



Joa, skaliert auch massig mit RAM (vor allem über den Takt). Auf der Sandy war 1333CL7 vs 2133CL11 +20% bei den av. FPS. Wo bei den .1 wohl die Reise hingeht?

Andererseits kann es aber auch mit massig Threads gut umgehen.


----------



## Duvar (22. April 2020)

Ob Igors Setup max oced war? Denke der kann noch höher als 5.2GHz wenn er es drauf anlegt.
Hättest du mal die 60 FPS voll gemacht, dann würden hier einige vom Glauben abfallen 

Wir holen mit unseren AMD CPUs ja auch einiges raus, nur die pressen halt deutlich mehr raus beim RAM.
Bei uns sind es per RAM Tuning etc ca 20% uplift, bei denen sind es halt je nach dem ~50% und die Sache ist, die sind ja schon leicht vorne @ stock, summiert sich halt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> So. Wie "angedroht", habe ich den 6900K reaktiviert und zum Hauptrechner befördert. Die ersten Schritte mit Overclocking quasi aus der Hüfte, noch mit zahmen RAM (Auto-Timings, aber 1T CR):
> 
> PCGH_Raff | Intel Core i7-6900K | 3,8 GHz (Cache: 3,6) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR4-2674 | CL18-18-18-43-1T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 30,5 Fps | 17,9 |  Link



Viele weitere Stunden später habe ich mein Ziel erreicht: Ryzen-3000-CPUs ärgern. Das Folgende Setting ist der beste Kompromiss aus BCLK/PEG, Cache und RAM. 4,3-4,4 GHz Kerntakt könnte ich noch zusammenfrickeln, allerdings geht die Spannung dann in den Bereich, wo ich Angst um den Altmeister habe. Also "nur" 4,2 GHz bei Kindergartenspannung (nicht ausgelotet, derzeit <1,3 Volt unter Last).

PCGH_Raff | Intel Core i7-6900K | 4,2 GHz (Cache: 3,7) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB  DDR4-3056 | CL14-15-15-28-1T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 35,0 Fps | 20,7 |  Link

Ziemlich perverser Speicherdurchsatz in AIDA, btw. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## bisonigor (23. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Aber kann das sein? Das System ist fast 29 Prozent schneller als das PCGH-System!
> 
> MfG
> Raff



PCGH-System Leistung in DIESEM Spiel erreiche ich schon mit 3,7Ghz(44,6Fps /45,6Fps) .



Duvar schrieb:


> Ob Igors Setup max oced war? Denke der kann noch höher als 5.2GHz wenn er es drauf anlegt.
> .



Hab mit 5,4Ghz auch probiert, hat nichts mehr gebracht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass rund 19 Prozent höherer Speichertakt (+Kleinkram durch Subs und minimal mehr Kerntakt) so durchschlägt? Das ist eine _superlineare_ Skalierung. So, als würde ab (erfunden) 4.500 MHz Speichertakt eine Bremse gelöst. Ich meine, das kann es geben. Das gibt es immer wieder (habe ich erst letzte Woche bei Grafikkarten hervorgerufen -> PCGH 06 incoming). Aber einzigartig ist diese Skalierung bezogen auf aktuelle Prozessoren auf jeden Fall.




Das find' ich auch interessant. 

Aber auch überhaupt schön, wie man sich hier über bestimmte Werte austauschen kann und z.B. über so Sachen wie Speicherdurchsatz, oder Latenzen erfreuen kann.
Is schon ziemlich nerdy. 

Meine Verlobte fragte mich gestern, was ich da mache.
Ich versuchte einen Anfang von Erklärung, als sie bereits wieder in ihre Serie vertieft war. 

Schon witzig, wie man lächelt und sich freut, einfach wenn man da z.B. 38,4 Latenz in Aida liest. 

Naja ...
Technik halt. 

Ich vermute, dass es nicht mehr viele Leute im Nachwuchs gibt, die sich über sowas freuen können.
Schätze wir sind da schon recht speziell. 

Aber Hauptsache Fun!


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

An die Knoten-Theorie glaub ich nicht so wirklich. ^^ 

@Igor: Es wäre halt wichtig, dass du eine Session bestehend aus *3 Runs* machst, damit ein solider "*Mittelwert**" entsteht. Den besten Run zu nehmen, wäre, was das Prozedere hier betrifft, im Grunde unzulässig.

* Es ist eigentlich sogar ein sog. Aggregat, aber ich will die Leute hier nicht mit Statistik vergraulen. 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> +Kleinkram durch Subs



Kleinkram. ^^ Gerade hier liegt doch viel Potential.


----------



## bisonigor (23. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> An die Knoten-Theorie glaub ich nicht so wirklich. ^^
> 
> @Igor: Es wäre halt wichtig, dass du eine Session bestehend aus *3 Runs* machst, damit ein solider "*Mittelwert**" entsteht. Den besten Run zu nehmen, wäre, was das Prozedere hier betrifft, im Grunde unzulässig.
> 
> * Es ist eigentlich sogar ein sog. Aggregat, aber ich will die Leute hier nicht mit Statistik vergraulen.



Statistik ist nicht meine Sache.  Ich hab nur gepostet,  was so mit meinem System geht. Ich gebe zu, das beste Ergebnis genommen zu haben.  
Sehr wenige Leute würden Apex kaufen,  DirektDie drauf klatschen und RAM unter Wasser setzen. Die das machen sind nach guten Ergebnissen scharf . HOBBY. 

5,0Ghz CPU und 4000Mhz RAM sind mit kleinem Aufwand realisierbar.


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Hast natürlich ein beeindruckendes System, Igor. Es geht allerdings darum, sich der Fairness halber an das allgemeine Prozedere zu halten. Haben alle so gemacht. Man macht das mit den 3 Runs ja, um Schwankungen zu glätten. Wahrscheinlich wärst du mit dem Vorgehen gar nicht mal so weit weg vom aktuellen Höchstwert.


----------



## Esenel (23. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Schon witzig, wie man lächelt und sich freut, einfach wenn man da z.B. 38,4 Latenz in Aida liest.



Wenn dir bei 38.4ns schon die Augen feucht werden.
Hier ausm CB Thread von Snakeeyes. 33.4ns 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bisonigor (23. April 2020)

@gaussmath
Sorry,  das mit 3 Runs hab ich überlesen. Kostet  aber viel Zeit . Vielleicht am Wochenende.


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Wenn dir bei 38.4ns schon die Augen feucht werden.
> Hier ausm CB Thread von Snakeeyes. 33.4ns



Solche L4 Cache Latenzen sind natürlich beeindruckend.


----------



## TheOpenfield (23. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Kostet  aber viel Zeit .



60 Sekunden + 30 Sekunden Ladezeit, anstatt 20 + 10 Sekunden? ^^


----------



## bisonigor (23. April 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> 60 Sekunden + 30 Sekunden Ladezeit, anstatt 20 + 10 Sekunden? ^^



Neu Starten, unterschiedliche Profile laden, schauen was einen Nutzen hat. Doch deutlich mehr.


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Neu Starten, unterschiedliche Profile laden, schauen was einen Nutzen hat. Doch deutlich mehr.



Brauchst du gar nicht so kompliziert zu machen. Du musst einfach nur das Savegame benutzen, um die Szene von vorne zu laden. CapFrameX nimmt dir die ganze Arbeit ab, sprich das  Speichern der Runs im Hintergrund und dann abschließend die Mittelwerberechnung. Geht alles automatisch. Deswegen war ich ja persönlich in der PCGH Redaktion, um den Redakteuren genau das zu zeigen, weil das enorm Zeit sparen kann.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Hier ausm CB Thread von Snakeeyes. 33.4ns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knaller! 

Danke. Nice to see.


----------



## TheOpenfield (23. April 2020)

Joa, mal eben die Hälfte von meiner roten Tomate 

Mal aus Interesse: Was schaffen die Intels denn an Takt mit 4x16GB, 2x32GB oder 4x32GB? Ich schätze mal, da dürfte AMD wieder schnell auf Augenhöhe sein. Betrifft natürlich nicht die reinen Gamer unter euch..


----------



## bisonigor (23. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Brauchst du gar nicht so kompliziert zu machen. Du musst einfach nur das Savegame benutzen, um die Szene von vorne zu laden. CapFrameX nimmt dir die ganze Arbeit ab, sprich das  Speichern der Runs im Hintergrund und dann abschließend die Mittelwerberechnung. Geht alles automatisch. Deswegen war ich ja persönlich in der PCGH Redaktion, um den Redakteuren genau das zu zeigen, weil das enorm Zeit sparen kann.



Ich habe den Rechner gemeint,  RAM und CPU Einstellungen.


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Ok, verstehe. Wenn du den ganzen Kram von vorne testest, kostet das Zeit. Das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. April 2020)

Moin!



gaussmath schrieb:


> Kleinkram. ^^ Gerade hier liegt doch viel Potential.



So cool & nerdy das ist: Ich halte es für Kleinkram. Sicher, da gibt's drölfzig Unterpunkte, sogar für einzelne Channels. Habe ich hier am Broadwell sogar vierfach (Quad-Channel). Es ist super, dass man die Kontrolle darüber hat und jeder, der die maximale Leistung will, sollte sich da ranwagen. Dennoch halte ich das im Verhältnis zum großen Rest (Takt, die fünf Hauptlatenzen sowie Command Rate) für Kleinkram.

Lässt sich doch ganz easy testen: Einmal mit DDR4-4600 "Auto" und einmal mit DDR4-4600 "Igor". Wenn Letzteres einen Bump von mehr als zehn Prozent bringt, bin ich beeindruckt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

@Raff: Ja gut, aber eben diese genannten 10% könnten damit drin sein. Dann ist es wieder ein normale lineare Skalierung. Bei superlinear werde ich immer skeptisch. Hast du mal ein Beispiel, wo das reproduzierbar so ist? Hast ja das Beispiel mit den Grafikkarten genannt.


----------



## Esenel (23. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hast ja das Beispiel mit den Grafikkarten genannt.



Ich denke das passiert wenn die GPU durch die Speicherbandbreite ausgebremst wird.

Wenn dann die Speicherbandbreite durch OC auf das nötige Niveau angehoben wird, dann kann die Karte ihre volle Leistung entfalten.

Aber welche Karte so etwas betreffen würde kA.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. April 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Mal aus Interesse: Was schaffen die Intels denn an Takt mit 4x16GB, 2x32GB oder 4x32GB? Ich schätze mal, da dürfte AMD wieder schnell auf Augenhöhe sein. Betrifft natürlich nicht die reinen Gamer unter euch..




Also ich bin schon ziemlich reiner Gamer.
Hatte auch mal überlegt zu schauen, was mit nur 16GB geht, mich dann aber für echte, praxisnahe Werte entschieden, wie ich sie auch laufen lassen würde und täglich echt nutze beim Zocken.
Mein eingereichtes Ergebnis is somit durchaus alltagstauglich und stabil, auch mit 32GB, wie ich sie nutze.

Evtl. teste ich aber noch mal, just for fun, außerhalb von Wertung, was ich mit nur 16GB erreichen könnte, was den Speicher angeht. Hab aber nicht ganz so teuren.

Kostet natürlich Zeit. Mal schaun, ob ich heute Abend, oder morgen dazu komme, neben Arbeit, Alltagskram und schönem Wetter. 


edit:



gaussmath schrieb:


> @Raff: Ja gut, aber eben diese genannten 10% könnten damit drin sein.



Nur mit den "Subtimings" ?

Muss doch noch mal n Test mit nur 16GB usw. machen. 
Vielleicht geht da ja noch was. ^^


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nur mit den "Subtimings" ?



Ja, aber Hallo. Nicht unbedingt mit den Tertiären Timings. Die werden ein wenig überschätzt. ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. April 2020)

Ääähh ...


Ja! 

*DudenCheckWasTäritärHeisst* 

Ach so.
Ja, sicher, sicher.


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es superlineare Skalierung aus der Sicht der Hardware nicht gibt. Man erreicht keine  superlineare Skalierung durch die Änderung einer Hardwareeigenschaft wie Takt oder Timing (Speichergrößen von Caches lassen sich schlecht ändern durch Tuning ^^). Aus der Sicht der Software geht das, wenn nämlich z.B. die Größe von Datenpaketen skaliert. Dann passt es nicht mehr in die Caches, wodurch es zu Sprüngen kommt. Oder der VRAM swapt und der PCI Bus greift...


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. April 2020)

Alleine die trfc also die Zeit für einen kompletten Zyklus (in ns) senken bringt einen Schub, sonst hängt man halt durch die "lange" Wartezeit in der Luft, bzw der Speicher.

Da aber die trfc auch an anderen Sub und Tertiären Timings hängt muss man eben alles "tunen"

Außerdem kommt es auf den Speicherchip an. 
Samsung B-Dies gehen in der Regel mit Spannungserhöhung wesentlich weiter runter als z.B. die derzeit beliebten Micron Rev E, die bei der trfc ab einem gewissen Wert eine Wand haben.

Das alles stabil zu bekommen kostet natürlich Zeit aber es kann sich in bestimmten Situationen durchaus lohnen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Lässt sich doch ganz easy testen: Einmal mit DDR4-4600 "Auto" und einmal mit DDR4-4600 "Igor". Wenn Letzteres einen Bump von mehr als zehn Prozent bringt, bin ich beeindruckt.



Das fänd' ich in dem Zusammenhang auch mal interessant.

PS: Duvar hat schon Recht, dass man sich, wenn man sich etwas mehr mit seinem System(CL) beschäftigt, auch den Speicher richtig ausgiebig in den Fokus nehmen sollte.
Frag mich halt nur, was da richtig dauerhaft praxistauglich mit einfacher Luftkühlung für 32GB und "normalteurem" Speicher geht.
(Halt aus meiner 24/7 Zockersicht)

Evtl. bin ich da für mich ja schon nah am praktischem Limit.
Glaub aber, ich werd doch noch etwas höher gehen, von meinen letzten "easy-Stromspareinstellungen".
Sonst macht's doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. April 2020)

Da wir hier ständig über RAM-Tuning sprechen: Gibt es im World Wide Web denn eine anständige, deutsche Anleitung, wie das funktioniert?
Ich finde stellenweise zwar Erklärungen, aber habe dabei immer das Gefühl, dass diese nicht vollumfänglich sind.


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Na Logo, siehe hier: Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community | ComputerBase Forum

Hat u.a. (eher CPU) ein sog. "verangry" geschrieben. Kennt den jemand?


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. April 2020)

Ich nicht. Glaube aber in der Fußnote auch meinen Nick da gelesen zu haben, ka...

An der Anleitung haben aber sehr viele mitgearbeitet, ist halt ein Community Projekt bestehend aus PCGH, LUXX und CB Usern. 
Federführend durch CM87, der hier übrigens auch angemeldet ist und wir erweitern die Anleitung stätig (wenn auch etwas langatmig) da wir uns im eigens dafür erstellten Discord austauschen (mittlerweile auch mit CPU und GPU sowie Beratung und Benchmark Sparte)

Bin mir auch sicher, dass ich dort ein CX Channel gelesen habe


----------



## TheOpenfield (23. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Samsung B-Dies gehen in der Regel mit Spannungserhöhung wesentlich weiter runter als z.B. die derzeit beliebten Micron Rev E, die bei der trfc ab einem gewissen Wert eine Wand haben.



Wobei jetzt zwischen meinem Resultat und Duvars nur etwa 2-3% liegen. Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt wären, dass es wohl doch nicht "die Welt" ausmacht - selbst in diesem extrem mit RAM skalierenden Szenario. Aber dennoch macht es beim Benchen natürlich einen deutlich messbaren Unterschied, wo man mit günstigen Rev. E einfach nicht an B-Die vorbeikommen kann


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. April 2020)

@Openfield

Dann takte mal ein Rev E Kit auf einer Intel Plattform auf 4400 CL16 und dann ein B-Die kit, dann sieht man die Unterschiede wesentlich deutlicher.

Das RAM OC was im CB Artikel beschrieben und erklärt ist kennst du ja auch, da geht es das maximale raus zu holen, bei minimalster Spannungszufur.
Dass man das auch als Hardcore OCler mit 4200 Cl13 oder 12 mit Spannungen von bis zu 2V machen kann lassen wir mal weg, das sind Werte, die man keinem empfehlen kann für ein 24/7 Setting schon garnicht.


----------



## TheOpenfield (23. April 2020)

Kann doch gerne mal einer hier mit seinem Intel+B-Die nachstellen. Einfach mal mit guten "Rev. E" Settings vergleichen. 

Ich behaupte aber mal, gerade mit meiner Bestückung wird sich B-Die nicht wirklich absetzen - 4x16GB B-Die knallen hart auf den IMC, egal ob Intel oder AMD.


----------



## TheOpenfield (23. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Dass man das auch als Hardcore OCler mit 4200 Cl13 oder 12 mit Spannungen von bis zu 2V machen kann lassen wir mal weg, das sind Werte, die man keinem empfehlen kann für ein 24/7 Setting schon garnicht.



Genau, mir geht es hier schon ums Alltägliche. Beim Benchen ist der Unterschied - wie gesagt - sehr deutlich.

EDIT: Warum fügt die Forumsoftware Doppelposts nicht zusammen, lässt aber auch kein Löschen zu? Lästig


----------



## Esenel (23. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> ... da wir uns im eigens dafür erstellten Discord austauschen (mittlerweile auch mit CPU und GPU sowie Beratung und Benchmark Sparte)
> 
> Bin mir auch sicher, dass ich dort ein CX Channel gelesen habe



Aussenseiter nehmen sie auch auf.


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. April 2020)

Du hast dich da einfach nur rein geschlichen... Und wir dulden dich


----------



## Esenel (23. April 2020)

Ok&#128557;
Schnief. Intelianer mag niemand


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Ok&#63021;
> Schnief. Intelianer mag niemand



Arrogantes Pack!


----------



## cm87 (23. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Ok
> Schnief. Intelianer mag niemand



Ich bin froh, dass mit am Start bist.
und deinen Intel hab ich ja bei einem Benchmark bereits in die Knie gezwungen... Zumindest bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme. Daher bin ich nun im Ruhestand und genieße den Erfolg 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Discord da so gut läuft. Dank der Community muss man sagen. Egal ob von CB, PCGH oder HWLuxx... Spielt da keine Rolle. 

Ein paar Intelianer sind auch dabei und genießen ja den Benchmark Kanal.


----------



## bisonigor (23. April 2020)

Ich entschuldige mich, dass ich nicht gleich richtig gemacht habe.

bisonigor|9900KS@5,2 GHz+5,0 GHz Cache| 8c/16t |16GB DDR4-4600MHz | CL17-19-19-36 2T| Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti| 55,4 Fps | 31,4 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stromsparmodus 35W  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal OC 5,0/4000  51,7FPS/65W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. April 2020)

Sieht super aus - und vor allem plausibel. +19 Prozent reiner Speichertakt + "Kleinkram"  ergibt +21-22 Prozent gegenüber der PCGH-Kiste. Evtl. lasse ich Letztere kommende Woche mal mit DDR4-4000 laufen und spiele etwas an der BCLK herum, dann wird's was mit 46-47 Fps average. 

*Dave*, du musst noch circa 1337 Updates/Ergebnisse einpflegen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Dave*, du musst noch circa 1337 Updates/Ergebnisse einpflegen.


Schreibst du dann für mich das CX-Special fertig? Das hat schon 13k Zeichen, und ich bin immer noch nicht fertig. Sitze da jetzt schon den ganzen Tag dran und sehe nur noch Buchstaben an der Wand


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. April 2020)

Du solltest bei genau 13.337 Zeichen aufhören und dich der viel wichtigeren Rangliste hier widmen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> und dich der viel wichtigeren Rangliste hier widmen.




Genau. Will wenigstens Platz 4 ... oder so ...


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Dave muss vor allem das Special anpassen dahingehend, dass es eine neue Version gibt. v1.5.1.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dave muss vor allem das Special anpassen dahingehend, dass es eine neue Version gibt. v1.5.1.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade 14.790 Zeichen in die Korrektur gegeben. Ich füge da jetzt nichts mehr ein 
Wir können später mal über ein Update reden. 

Ich widme mich dann heute mal der restlichen einen Stunde Freizeit, die ich noch habe, bevor ich ins Bett flattere ...


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Eine Stunde hätte das jetzt nicht gedauert...  Spaß! Bist einfach der beste Dave!


----------



## Duvar (23. April 2020)

Changelog gauss?


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Wie immer auf GitHub: Release CapFrameX v1.5.1 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub


----------



## Taxxor (23. April 2020)

Diesen Benchmark kann man übrigens auch gut dazu nutzen, um mal zu schauen, was denn das Overlay so zieht, denn mehr Stress auf der CPU wird man selten haben^^

Hier mal jeweils drei aggregierte Runs mit und drei ohne Overlay(sowohl in CX als auch im RTSS deaktiviert) Nur 2 pro Aggregat, wer hat schon so viel Zeit ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um euch das Rechnen zu ersparen hab ich das schon mal erledigt^^
Schnitt Overlay on
avg  35,6
P1  19,7
P0.2  18,4

Schnitt Overlay off
avg  35
P1  19,2
P0.2  17,9

Differenz on vs off
avg  +1,7%
P1  +2,6%
P0.2  +2,8%

Über insgesamt 12 Runs sind die Werte mit aktiviertem Overlay sogar leicht besser als ohne. Bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass euch das Overlay Leistung bringt 
Würde ich die selben 12 Runs jetzt noch mal machen, könnten die Werte auch genau andersrum ausfallen.
Die Ergebnisse zeigen aber, dass die Schwankungen, die in diesem Benchmark vorherrschen, mit oder ohne Overlay da sind und es hier keinen bemerkbaren negativen Einfluss hat.



*Edit:* Als Zusatz noch der intregrierte Benchmark von Asassins Creed Odyssey, jeweils 5mal mit und 5mal ohne Overlay und diesmal hab ich die Runs auch absichtlich abwechselnd mit Overlay on und off gemacht, anstatt erst 5mal on und dann 5mal off, um auch die Laufzeit als Faktor weitestgehend auszuschließen.
Dadurch konnte ich sie natürlich nicht automatisch aggregieren sondern musste das nachträglich machen, was aber auch den Vorteil hat, dass ich die ganzen Einzelruns mit ins Chart packen kann^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier haben wir jetzt im Vergleich zu oben im Schnitt über die drei Metriken 1,4% Differenz zugunsten von Overlay off, man sieht aber auch in diesem Bench die Streuung, wir haben z.B. einen Overlay on Eintrag auf dem dritten und einen Overlay off Eintrag auf dem vorletzten Platz. Sucht man nach dem besten P0.2 Wert, findet man diesen in einem Overlay off Eintrag, den schlechtesten P0.2 Wert findet man in einem solchen allerdings ebenfalls.

Ich meine mal aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass der integrierte Bench von ACO auch nicht immer exakt gleich ist, für eine wirklich verlässliche Aussage müsste sich also jemand hinsetzen und nicht 10 sondern eher 100 Aufnahmen mit Overlay on/off machen .


----------



## Esenel (24. April 2020)

Total vernachlässigbar wenn mans bei allen eh immer anhat.

Hab auch bei all meinen Benches noch zusätzlich das MSI AB Overlay laufen.

Also zusammen dann 1-2%.
Egal, weil immer an.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

Moin!

Ah, schon wieder alle fleißig hier. 



Taxxor schrieb:


> Diesen Benchmark kann man übrigens auch gut dazu nutzen, um mal zu schauen, was denn das Overlay so zieht, denn mehr Stress auf der CPU wird man selten haben^^



KCD läuft zwar crappy &#8211; aber nicht, weil es alle Ressourcen nutzt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Overlay und Sensor Logging vor allem dann kostet, wenn

a) alle Threads bereits von der App ausgelastet werden (dann ist das eine Zusatzlast)
b) eine CPU wenige Kerne und kein SMT hat (vielleicht ab 4T?)
c) im Grafiklimit

Letzteres ist bei PCGH ja mindestens genauso oft ein Thema. Und Overlays töten durch nötige Sync-Vorgänge nachweislich die Async-Pipe einiger Spiele. Habt ihr euch das mal in Doom 2016/2020 angesehen, um die prominentesten Vertreter zu nennen? 



Esenel schrieb:


> Total vernachlässigbar wenn mans bei allen eh immer anhat.



Kann man so sehen. Allerdings gehe ich fest davon aus, dass schwache Hardware durch so etwas noch schwächer wird, während es starke weniger tangiert. Damit geht die Schere weiter auf. Nun könnte man argumentieren, dass das auch bei "normaler" Hintergrundlast unter Windows so ist - und das ist im Grunde richtig. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Letzteres ist bei PCGH ja mindestens genauso oft ein Thema. Und Overlays töten durch nötige Sync-Vorgänge nachweislich die Async-Pipe einiger Spiele. Habt ihr euch das mal in Doom 2016/2020 angesehen, um die prominentesten Vertreter zu nennen?



Moin Raff,

hier mal ein Test von 3 Games mit Async Compute Support. Wenn ihr was beobachtet, was in die Richtung Impact geht, dann sagt uns bitte bescheid, damit wir uns das anschauen und neue Erfahrungen gewinnen können. Der Austausch ist uns sehr wichtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Benchmarks wurden mit einer Radeon VII und einem R5 3600 gemacht. Die Settings waren dominant GPU-lastig.

Grüße, gm


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

Ah, danke. Sieht gut, also "billig" aus.  Welche CPU und GPU kamen dabei zum Einsatz? Und lief es tendenziell im Grafik- oder CPU-Limit? Ich tippe angesichts der Fps mal auf GPU.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2020)

Hab's ergänzt oben.


----------



## Esenel (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Welche CPU und GPU kamen dabei zum Einsatz?



Zwei Einsteiger Komponenten


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. April 2020)

Ich habe heute wieder etwas Luft und würde mich dann mal an die Updates machen 

Tante Edit:
Alle PCGH-CPUs aus dem Index sind drin 

Als nächstes eure Einsendungen. Erstmal finden, bei den ganzen (sehr guten) Diskussionen hier


----------



## Birdy84 (24. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Total vernachlässigbar wenn mans bei allen eh immer anhat.


Ja, in der Praxis schon, aber ungünstig, wenn man einen sauberen Vergleich anstellen möchte.


----------



## Esenel (24. April 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, in der Praxis schon, aber ungünstig, wenn man einen sauberen Vergleich anstellen möchte.



Aber wo fängst du an und wo hörst auf.

Sachen die Leistung kosten:
Aquacomputer Service
Aura Sync
Logitech Services
ICUE
HWInfo
AIDA
Etc.

Also pauschal alles alles weg?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Als nächstes eure Einsendungen. Erstmal finden, bei den ganzen (sehr guten) Diskussionen hier



Achtung, hier haben einige Leute mehrere Systeme. 

Layoutvorschlag: "Bilder pro Sekunde" in "Average-Fps" umbenennen und das "Fps" bzw "FPS" darunter entfernen. 
Das Runden des P99 finde ich gut, aber CFX gibt's ja gemittelt aus, also könnte man dafür die Nachkommastelle reinnehmen.
Einige Namen/Angaben sind nicht konsistent. Wenn du magst, editiere ich diese "Typos" nach deinem Update. 



Esenel schrieb:


> Aber wo fängst du an und wo hörst auf.
> 
> Sachen die Leistung kosten:
> Aquacomputer Service
> ...



Bei den CPU-Tests brauchen wir HWInfo (oder nun CFX) für die Sensorwerte, aber ansonsten: Ein ordentliches Benchmarksystem für kompetitive Vergleiche hat keinerlei "Bloatware" drauf. Das GPU-Rig ist clean, einfache Regel.  In der Praxis außerhalb des PCGH-Testlabors ist die Vielfalt natürlich größer, das ist ganz normal.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, in der Praxis schon, aber ungünstig, wenn man einen sauberen Vergleich anstellen möchte.



Wenn es immer 1-2% sind, dann ist doch wieder vergleichbar. Einmal 1% und einmal 5%, das wäre schlecht.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei den CPU-Tests brauchen wir HWInfo (oder nun CFX) für die  Sensorwerte, aber ansonsten: Ein ordentliches Benchmarksystem für  kompetitive Vergleiche hat keinerlei "Bloatware" drauf. Das GPU-Rig ist  clean, einfache Regel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur mal so als Hinweis, das Sensor Logging lässt sich völlig getrennt vom Overlay verwenden. Wir haben das mal gemessen, was so ein Updatezyklus für die Sensordaten braucht. Das war unter 1ms oder so. Das läuft auf einem Texas Instruments mit Solarbetrieb aus der Schulzeit. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Einige Namen/Angaben sind nicht konsistent. Wenn du magst, editiere ich diese "Typos" nach deinem Update.


Ich habe gerade noch die (Ass-)geilen Werte aus dem Alte-CPU-OC-Gedöns in die Liste eingetragen. 
Wenn du möchtest, kannst du die Tabelle jetzt mal flexen, dann koche ich mir gerade noch einen Kaffee 

Edit:
Gerade gesehen, deinen 9900K habe ich noch vergessen. Mache ich dann rein, wenn du fertig bist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

So, flexed.  _€dit: Dave, das PCGH-System habe ich hier dediziert mit allen Infos nochmal getestet: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gdom-come-deliverance-cpu-7.html#post10285315 ->_

PCGH | Intel Core i9-9900K | 5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,9) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB   DDR4-3866 | CL17-20-20-60-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 45,6 Fps |  25,7 |  Link

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. April 2020)

Alles drin!!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

Krass geile Aufstellung mit so manchem überraschenden Ergebnis.  

 Ich fische noch schnell zwei Kosmetik-Bugs raus. Done! 
Geändert von PCGH_Raff (Heute um *13:37* Uhr) 					 					 						Grund: Updates 					 				​ MfG
Raff


----------



## Birdy84 (24. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Aber wo fängst du an und wo hörst auf.
> 
> Sachen die Leistung kosten:
> Aquacomputer Service
> ...


Ganz eingach, so wenig wie nötig. Eine allgemeingültige Praxisnähe erreichst du sowieso nie, welche für einen Vergleichstest auch nicht unbedingt nötig ist. Dann lieber mit einem sauberen System testen, was prinzipiell jeder auch haben könnte, wenn er nicht den ganzen Schrott installieren würde, den du genannt hast.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Birdy84|AMD Ryzen 9 3800X|3,9 GHz +  Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 1080  Ti|35,7  Fps|21,3|Link
> 
> Birdy84|AMD Ryzen 9 3800X|3,9 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 1080 Ti|36,1  Fps|21,3|Link
> 
> Ein bisschen Varianz scheint es immer zu geben. Oben ein eher schlechter  Run (mit Ausweichen vor NPC) darunter ein besserer ohne  Zwischenfälle.


Wo ist eigentlich mein Ergebnis in der Tabelle?


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2020)

@Chris: Knapp Platz 3 verfehlt. Würde ich so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich mein Ergebnis in der Tabelle?



Das ging wohl in der epischen Diskussion unter.



gaussmath schrieb:


> @Chris: Knapp Platz 3 verfehlt. Würde ich so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.



Das hatten wir doch schon vor fünf Seiten. 

____

Hmm, rechnerisch schafft es ein maximal aufgebrezelter Ryzen 3000 mit 8C/16T, die 40-Fps-Marke zu knacken. Wer durchbricht die Schallmauer? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> mit so manchem überraschenden Ergebnis.



Da is doch nix überraschend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:



gaussmath schrieb:


> @Chris: Knapp Platz 3 verfehlt. Würde ich so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.




Mal überlegen. 

Aber is ja schon mal schön zu wissen, dass man an 0,1 fps(edit:0,2  ) an das PCGH GPU Testsystem "rangekommen" ist. 

Allerdings könnt ich mir vorstellen, aufgrund der Sache mit den Subtimings die ich noch mal testen wollte, evtl. doch noch mal ein wenig rum zu basteln.
Aber mal schaun, wie ich die Zeit dazu finde.


PS: Obiger Gag ist als Ansporn gedacht, dass doch mal ein Ryzen User noch ein wenig tüftelt, um mehr rauszuholen. Sind doch nicht nur Anwendungs-CPUs, _oder ?_


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

Hehe, die 40er-Marke ist in KCD definitiv den Intel-Elitesystemen vorbehalten. Wird Zeit, dass wir mit Battlefield 5 weitermachen (das deutlich mehr als ~6,66 Kerne nutzt). 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. April 2020)

Aber Bl4ckR4v3n und Duvar sind ja bereits sehr dicht dran. Könnte ja vielleicht klappen, die 40 zu knacken.

PS: Find's übrigens geil ,was die 3600er da schaffen. Respekt.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. April 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich mein Ergebnis in der Tabelle?


Muss ich übersehen haben, dein besseres Ergebnis ist jetzt drin.


----------



## Taxxor (24. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis, das Sensor Logging lässt sich völlig getrennt vom Overlay verwenden. Wir haben das mal gemessen, was so ein Updatezyklus für die Sensordaten braucht. Das war unter 1ms oder so. Das läuft auf einem Texas Instruments mit Solarbetrieb aus der Schulzeit. ^^


Hängt natürlich auch von der Systemlast ab, es sind im Mittel zwischen 5 und 10ms

Die Zeitstempel wann ein Sensor geloggt wurde, kann man ja in den Dateien sehen, hier mal ein Auszug aus einem ACO Benchmark wie das mit 250ms Intervall aussieht



> "BetweenMeasureTimes": [
> 0.003,
> 0.258,
> 0.269,
> ...


----------



## gaussmath (24. April 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich auch von der Systemlast ab, es sind im Mittel zwischen 5 und 10ms



Debug?! Das könnte sich in Release Mode fast halbieren. Ich schau mir das nochmal nachher. Eigentlich will ich ja an meinem neuen Sys basteln... ^^


----------



## Falcony6886 (24. April 2020)

@Dave, @Raff und an das gesamte CapFrameX Team:

Danke für eure grandiose Arbeit, vor allem das alles auch noch neben der Redaktionstätigkeit hier so einzupflegen!  

Den 3600er muss ich auch nochmal durch den Test jagen, ich habe von Alternate 3600er Aorus Ram zum Testen erhalten. Ich werde mich am Wochenende an das Review setzen und auch mal meine Crucial Ballistix Sport mit dem Ram-Overclocking-Guide aus dem CB-Forum quälen. Mal gucken, ob da noch was geht. 

Der erste Test der Gigabyte Rams auf dem Ryzen 7 1700 war jedenfalls enttäuschend, zudem nur Hynix C-Die statt Samsung B-Die (wie z.B. von Caseking beworben). Auf dem Zen1 ging damit praktisch nichts... Immerhin leuchtet es schön. 

Die Intel-Ergebnisse beeindrucken mich jedenfalls sehr, hatte den i9-9900k sonst eher als Heizkraftwerk abgetan. Richtig stark die Teile!


----------



## bisonigor (24. April 2020)

Danke PCGH-Team.

An der Tabelle ist gut erkennbar, aus welcher CPU bei dem Spiel , mit welchen Mitteln , was noch raus zu holen ist.

Der 9900KS stok , obwohl der je schon so hoch takten , kann noch 25% von der Leistung drauf packen . PCGH 9900KS-41,7Fps  +25% =52,1Fps.


----------



## TheOpenfield (24. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Obiger Gag ist als Ansporn gedacht, dass doch mal ein Ryzen User noch ein wenig tüftelt, um mehr rauszuholen. Sind doch nicht nur Anwendungs-CPUs, _oder ?_



AMD #1 bei 64GB/128GB - zeigt her eure flotten Intel-Workstations


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. April 2020)

Ich setze mich an diesem WE auch mal ans RAM-Tuning. Bin schon gespannt, was man da rausholen kann.


----------



## bisonigor (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich setze mich an diesem WE auch mal ans RAM-Tuning. Bin schon gespannt, was man da rausholen kann.



Asus Boards mit T-Topology sind auch zum RAM OC  bei Vollstreckung(4x8GB) gut geeignet, gehen locker über 4000Mhz.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Asus Boards mit T-Topology sind auch zum RAM OC  bei Vollstreckung(4x8GB) gut geeignet, gehen locker über 4000Mhz.


Ich nutze leider nur gewöhnliche Hardware, ein Board von ASRock und stinknormale 2x DDR4-3200er (aber mit B-Dies). An deine Alien-Tech aus dem Jahr 2024 kommt das nicht heran 
Aber gerade weil es Samsung B-Dies sind, reizt es mich so. Leider bin ich in Sachen RAM-OC noch grün hinter den Ohren. Dank gaussmath Link habe ich aber eine vielversprechende Anleitung gefunden. Ich möchte zumindest Raffs 6900K platt machen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2020)

Finde ich super, wie wir uns hier alle gegenseitig anstacheln. Nur mit einer gepflegten Rangliste macht es richtig Spaß, die letzten Prozente rauszuquetschen! 

Mal sehen, was Chris aus seinem 9900K presst. Dann muss ich evtl. doch noch nachlegen. Und bei offenem Fenster stemmt der 6900K vielleicht auch 4,4-4,5 GHz ... 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was Chris aus seinem 9900K presst.



* ... aus seinem silent-luftgekühlten 9900k. 

Momentan bin ich grad wenig motiviert. 
Schönes Wetter und endlich Wochenende.  Mal schaun ...



btw: Schönes, sonniges Wochenende @ all !


----------



## Masamune (24. April 2020)

Masamune|Intel i7-7700K|4,7 GHz|4c/8t|32 GiB   DDR4-3200|CL15-18-18-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|31,7 Fps|18,1|Link

Schon interessant, was der alte Prozessor noch zu leisten vermag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (24. April 2020)

Falcony|AMD FX-8350|4,0 GHz + Boost|4m/8t|16 GiB  DDR3-1866|CL9-10-11-27-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 970|13,3 Fps|7,9|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (24. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Debug?! Das könnte sich in Release Mode fast halbieren.



Ne das ist die 1.5.1 Release Version mit der ich gestern Abend die Overlay Vergleiche gemacht hab^^

Natürlich sind das aber die Werte, die zwischen dem Schreiben der Daten verstrichen sind, da sind ja auch n paar Werte unter 250ms drin, das Abfragen der Daten ist also evtl nicht immer exakt 250ms. Gleicht sich aber am Ender der Aufnahme immer ganz gut aus, wenn ich 60s mit 250ms Intervall aufnehme, hab ich am Ende 240 Datensätze für die Sensoren.

Die Zeit vom Abfragen bis zum Bekommen der Sensordaten selbst kann man daher wohl am ehesten am aller ersten Wert festmachen, da auf jeden Fall direkt mit dem Start der Aufnahme eine Abfrage gemacht wird. In dem Fall waren es 3ms.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. April 2020)

Kleiner Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/3cd6564c-d2ca-4bc3-a7a1-2bd8be87c7a1

ChrisMK72|9900k@5,1GHz 4,9GHz cache|8c/16t|16GB DDR4-3700 CL 16-16-16-36-2T|1080Ti|46,8fps|25,2|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/3cd6564c-d2ca-4bc3-a7a1-2bd8be87c7a1


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2020)

Auaaa, dat Spannung (ca. 0,18 Volt mehr als bei uns). 150 Watt maximal, das grillt. Aber schöner Sprung &#8211; Gratz zum dritten Platz. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gratz zum dritten Platz.



Mal schaun, wie lange.  

Gute Nacht @ all !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2020)

Ich weiß noch nicht, wann ich wieder im Real Office bin (und wie viel Zeit ich habe, das Ding zu foltern). Genieß so lange den Platz an der Sonne & GN8. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (25. April 2020)

Hab mein Score auch etwas verbessert, aber lohnt sich net mal zu posten^^  https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/cc1cdbcc-fd3c-43e5-a023-5a8dad25e913


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

Bitte genau an das Schema für den Beitrag halten



> Username|Prozessor|CPU-Takt|Kerne/Threads|Arbeitsspeicher|RAM-Timings|Grafikkarte|Bilder pro Sekunde|P99|Cloud-ID
> PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|17,7|54|Link



Unter Link bitte den Link verlinken mit "Link einfügen/editieren", und nicht einfach den Browserlink ohne weiteres da einfügen.
Intel CPUs, dessen Cache übertaktet wurde, bitte beim Takt so eintragen: 5,2 GHz (Cache: 5,0)

Vielen Dank


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

Evtl. könntest du bei meinem Resultat noch den Verbrauch in die korrekte Spalte verschieben - hab mich da wohl vertan


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

Genau das meinte ich 
Ist korrigiert.


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das aber die Werte, die zwischen dem Schreiben der Daten verstrichen sind, da sind ja auch n paar Werte unter 250ms drin, das Abfragen der Daten ist also evtl nicht immer exakt 250ms. Gleicht sich aber am Ender der Aufnahme immer ganz gut aus, wenn ich 60s mit 250ms Intervall aufnehme, hab ich am Ende 240 Datensätze für die Sensoren.
> 
> Die Zeit vom Abfragen bis zum Bekommen der Sensordaten selbst kann man daher wohl am ehesten am aller ersten Wert festmachen, da auf jeden Fall direkt mit dem Start der Aufnahme eine Abfrage gemacht wird. In dem Fall waren es 3ms.



Unter einer Millisekunde für den reinen Update Zyklus. Ich müsste da jetzt schon auf CPU Ticks gehen, um überhaupt was messen zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Falcony|AMD FX-8350|4,0 GHz + Boost|4m/8t|16 GiB  DDR3-1866|CL9-10-11-27-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 970|13,3 Fps|7,9|Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohje, das bestätigt die Suckage bei unseren Tests. Ich hatte insgeheim gehofft, dass da bei unserer Konfig @ 4,83 GHz irgendwas schief lief, aber Bulldozer scheint hier echt gar nichts zu reißen. Was wohl Romans 8-GHz-Monster schafft? Bei linearer Skalierung nicht mal 30 Fps rechnerisch ... 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. April 2020)

Ok ... muss leider zum Spätdienst, schackern. Nix mit freiem Wochenende, leider. 

Aber einen hab ich noch rausgetüftelt, bevor ich los muss ! 

ChrisMK72|9900k 5,1 GHz (Cache: 4,9)|8c16t|32GB DDR4-3733 CL15-15-15-36-2T|GTX 1080Ti|49,0fps|26,8fps| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/d511691b-67dd-4d72-ae03-dd5f8aca8594

Hab link einfügen/editieren gemacht. Ich hoffe es ist jetzt richtig so. 

Hier noch die Bildchen dazu, da ich nochmal ganz von neu angefangen habe zu tüfteln, mit leicht schrägen Einstellungen, da ich irgendwie meinen Speicher nicht hochgetaktet bekommen habe. Ab 3800MHz gab's irgendwie Probleme. Also musste ich mir anders helfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht schon Laune, wenn Raff einem im Nacken sitzt, um Platz 3. 

Irgendwie sind da ganz schräge Werte beim Ram rumgekommen, da eine Auto Funktion da noch was von 33 auf 42 verstellt hat, oder so. Blicke da eh nicht durch. Bin nur froh, was hinten raus gekommen ist. 


Hoffe ich hab das jetzt zu deiner Zufriedenheit eingestellt, Dave. 

Und Raff: Hau rein !   Es geht um Platz 3.


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

tRFC müsste bei deinen B-Dies aber noch deutlich mehr drinnen sein, was nochmal einen guten Sprung bei der Latenz zur Folge hätte. Da geht noch gut was  Würde mal mit sehr laschen Timings und ~1,5V Vdimm schauen, wie hoch du mit dem Takt kommst. Wäre schon seltsam, wenn dein Intel da noch vor den Ryzen-Tröten dicht macht 

Vcore ist schon ne Nummer, damit schafft sogar meine Sandy die 5,1


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2020)

Okay, jetzt wird es spannend. Ich denke nicht, dass ich da mit dem GPU-Rig ohne stundenlanges Testen hinkomme (das Gezeigte waren ja nur die stabilen Standardeinstellungen nach der initialen Testphase). Ein Stündchen kann ich's mal versuchen, aber das sieht für ein Nebenprojekt erst mal schwierig aus. Well done, Chris.  Aber bitte grill jetzt nicht deine Hardware - bei mir wäre das nur der Ausfall von Testmustern.

MfG
Raff


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

Welcher RAM steckt denn im GPU-Rig? Da bleibt noch viel Perf. auf der Strecke mit den Timings, für nen kurzen, nicht stabilen Bench sollte hier eig. viel zu holen sein auf die schnelle


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2020)

@Chris: Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Welcher RAM steckt denn im GPU-Rig? Da bleibt noch viel Perf. auf der Strecke mit den Timings, für nen kurzen, nicht stabilen Bench sollte hier eig. viel zu holen sein auf die schnelle



Unsere Speicherkits wurden im Mai 2019 direkt von Corsair für den Einsatz in den zwei GPU-Testsystemen bereitgestellt. Es handelt sich um das Quad-Kit Vengeance RGB Pro (CMW32GX4M4C3600C18). Nicht die Spitze des Machbaren, aber damals zumindest überdurchschnittlich stark ... und hell. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

Bin gerade zu faul zum recherchieren, aber bei den XMP Timings ist B-Die wohl recht sicher ausgeschlossen. Arg viel wird dann vielleicht doch nicht auf die Schnelle drinnen sein


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. April 2020)

Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr, sonst hätt ich sicher noch was optimieren können.
Mal schaun, ab heute Abend. 

Wenigstens kann ich hier auffe Maloche ab und an in's Phone schielen. 

Bin aber glaub ich auf n guten Weg, mit der Basis.

Mein Ziel ist, angespornt hier durch den "Wettbewerb" erst mal einigermaßen stabil rauszuholen, was geht und später dann davon ausgehend die Extremwerte runter zu chillen, auf ein erträgliches Maß für 24/7.

Und danke auch noch mal dir, Duvar, für dein liebevolles zum Optimieren prügeln  , da ich ohne deine Sprüche wohl tatsächlich Potential hätte liegen lassen, denn es wird ja auch außerhalb der harten Spannungen sehr viel optimiert, was auch richtig was für 24/7 bringt. Danke!

Und willst du dir nicht auch mal wieder n Intel holen ?
Da kann man so richtig schön basteln/optimieren/tunen.
Die reinste Freude! 
Und ab und an kriegt man so einen 9900k ja schon hinterher geschmissen, preislich.
Dazu noch n besseres, moderneres Board, als mein altes Z370F und leicht teureren, besseren Speicher und ab geht die Luzie 
Vor allem hab ich ja noch nicht mal mit Wasser angefangen.  Da geht sicher noch so einiges. 

So ... da kommt arbeit ... muss öeider was tun.
Kaffeepause rum. 

Later!


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

Ach, bei AMD kann man sich durchaus auch austoben beim Optimieren. Duvar hat bei seinem AMD im Endeffekt sogar ähnlich viel gegenüber Stock rausgeholt, wie du - also ranhalten  
Und im Alltag ists dann wieder Jacke wie Hose, was die CPUs außerhalb des GPU Limits so bringen. Und bevor es bei den neuen Intels (die mal wieder nicht kompatibel mit aktuellen Boards sind...) oder den 4000ern wieder juckt, kann man auch noch etwas abwarten


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ChrisMK72|9900k 5,1 GHz (Cache: 4,9)|8c16t|32GB DDR4-3733 CL15-15-15-36-2T|GTX 1080Ti|49,0fps|26,8fps| https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/d511691b-67dd-4d72-ae03-dd5f8aca8594
> Hoffe ich hab das jetzt zu deiner Zufriedenheit eingestellt, Dave.


Ne, leider nicht 
Es fehlt wieder der Strich "|" zwischen Speichermenge und Timings, es steht überall Fps dran und der Link ist komplett ausgeschrieben und nicht als "Link" drin. Zudem ist die CPU- und GPU-Bezeichnung wieder nicht richtig. Beim Ram muss "GiB" rein (PCGH-Schreibweise).
Schau mal in den Startpost rein, wie andere Intel-User das machen. Und dann bitte richtig machen


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. April 2020)

Das mit dem gibibyte ist zwar richtig, aber umgangssprachlich sind auch GB ok, mMn. (Auch wenn es nicht korrekt ist)

Doch wenn du darauf bestehst muss ich mein Post auch noch ändern, da hab ich nämlich auch GB getippselt, glaube ich.


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. April 2020)

So, dank Ryzen RAM Calculator mit den Aorus-Hynix-C-Dies nochmal 0,7 fps herausgequetscht. Die um 1 fps schlechteren P99 gegenüber Raffs Ergebnis schiebe ich auf die RTX 2080 Ti und die nochmals schärferen Timings! 

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,9 GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB  DDR4-3000|CL14-16-16-32-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|28,6 Fps|16|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bisonigor (25. April 2020)

Hab noch 0,9 Fps rausholen können 

bisonigor|Intel Core i9-9900KS|5,4Ghz (Cache: 5,0)|8c/16t|16 GB DDR4-4700|CL18-20-20-38-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|56,3Fps|31,5|Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

@All

Wenn da mal "GB" statt "GiB" steht, dann korrigiere ich das natürlich gerne.  Beiträge, die nach dem einfügen allerdings von der Formatierung falsch aufgebaut sind und so gar nicht in die Tabelle passen, bitte ich entsprechend anzupassen.


Ich habe mich dann auch mal ans RAM-OC gewagt und "nur" die (Sub-)Timings optimiert, alle Werte jetzt bei DDR4-3200.

PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|32,1|19|Link

PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-15-15-30-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|33,7|19|Link

PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-13-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|35,1|20|Link

Einfach mal zehn Prozent rausgeholt. Und Raff überholt . CPU habe ich noch gar nicht angefasst, die läuft auf Standard. Da geht noch was


----------



## cm87 (25. April 2020)

Jetzt nochmal mit GDM off testen und 3800/1900


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

GDM war da schon aus. Jup, als nächstes mehr Takt.


----------



## Masamune (25. April 2020)

Masamune|Intel Core i7-7700K|4,8 GHz|4c/8t|32 GiB   DDR4-3200|CL15-18-18-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|33,2 Fps|18,7|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da konnte ich doch noch paar FPS herauskitzeln, nun bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## bisonigor (25. April 2020)

Mein Rechner läuft zur Zeit mit 3,7/4000.  Im World of Tanks und Call of Duty hab ich 120- 144Fps. Möchte nicht unnötig Strom "verbrennen" und der Rechner quellen. Für BV 5 ist das zu wenig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. April 2020)

Ich kämpfe mit der Vollbestückung der E-Dies... Habe direkt mal die 3800er Settings aus dem CB Forum probiert, sowohl safe als auch scharf - aber keine Chance. Damit will der Zen2 nicht booten.

Mit dem RAM-Calculator habe ich 3600er „fast“ Settings probiert und auch erfolgreich gebootet, aber AIDA spuckt sofort Fehler aus. 

Da muss ich später nochmal ran...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2020)

Hier mal meine neue Cascade Lake-X Krücke völlig ungetunt. Nur XMP geladen, sonst nichts weiter optimiert. 

gaussmath|Intel i9-10920X |3,6 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|32 GiB   DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-2T|AMD Radeon RX5700@auto OC|29,8 Fps|18,6|  Link

Hinweis: Die Package Power ist in Verbindung mit Cascade Lake-X verbuggt. Da müssen wir wohl nochmal ran. HWInfo ist allerdings auch davon betroffen.

CX Analyse + Sensor Stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CX Overlay Stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. April 2020)

@Dave

Dann weißt du nun, wieso beim Ryzen eher RAM OC angesagt ist als CPU OC.

Da die CPUs eh meistens an der Grenze laufen und nur einige Einstellungen im BIOS wirken (sowohl auf die Latenz der gesamte Plattform, als auch was den Boost angeht) und aus dem Grund gibts halt die Anleitungen.

Btw der DRAM Calculator vom bubberle..
Der berechnet übrigens nichts, der gibt nur hinterlegte Daten wieder anhand der eingestellten Werte.

Man kann ihn nutzen wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat, aber erst danach beginnt echtes OC


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2020)

Gibt noch nicht mal ein Mitleids Like für Gauss...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Man kann ihn nutzen wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat, aber erst danach beginnt echtes OC


Wenn man denn gewillt ist, sich damit auseinander zu setzen.
Ich habe jetzt erstmal nur das Tool benutzt und habe schon gute Ergebnisse.

Für alles weitere bräuchte ich aber jemanden, der mir das mal vor Ort erklärt und zeigt.


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. April 2020)

Geht mir ganz genauso! Ich werde es heute Abend nochmal mit der PCGH-Ausgabe zum MSI UEFI Guide, CB Einträgen und den Tools probieren. Manche Settings haben da noch einen anderen Namen, die muss ich erstmal abgleichen. Dann versuche ich nochmal Schritt für Schritt den Guide abzuklappern.

Bislang habe ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, aber es reizt mich gerade! Ist halt schon kompliziert, wenn man sich damit noch so gar nicht auskennt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Da muss ich später nochmal ran...



Versuch mal andere ProcODT/RTT/CAD Widerstände - bei mir waren die vorgeschlagenen aus dem CB nicht mal bootfähig. Ggf. sogar einfach mal mit Widerständen auf AUTO versuchen - damit lief es bei mir (zumindest bootfähig) von Haus aus. 

Die Timings sind allerdings ein recht guter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. April 2020)

Danke dir für den Tipp! Ist bei mir genauso! Mit den Widerständen aus dem CB-Forum bootet er nicht. Nehme ich die aus dem RAM Calculator, bootet er. Mit den vorgeschlagenen Timings gibt es bei AIDA aber sofort Fehler. Ich habe jetzt mal die Safe-Timings aus dem RAM-Tool genommen und damit läuft AIDA jetzt erstmal bei DDR4-3600. Mal gucken, ob er die Stunde schafft. 

Ich habe halt auch Vollbestückung auf dem Board. Eventuell liegt es daran. Wenn er den Test jetzt übersteht, arbeite ich mich mal weiter vor... Auf Zen1 hat mir das Ram-Tuning des Aorus-Kits bei Standard-Takt immerhin 4% Leistung gebracht - und das nur mit den Safe-Settings aus dem Ram-Tool! 

Schon beachtlich... Der wird gleich auch weiter gequält, wenn er den Karhu-Test ein zweites Mal hinter sich hat.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

Bei mir hat er die "Fast"-Settings anstandslos gefressen. Geiles Stück Hardware, muss man einfach sagen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da noch mehr geht. Aber ich kann nicht erkennen, an welchen Stellschrauben ich noch drehen könnte, da ich den Zusammenhang zwischen den Timings nicht verstehe. Aber einfach mal so zehn Prozent mehr Leistung? Hammer.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht
> Es fehlt wieder der Strich "|" zwischen Speichermenge und Timings, es steht überall Fps dran und der Link ist komplett ausgeschrieben und nicht als "Link" drin. Zudem ist die CPU- und GPU-Bezeichnung wieder nicht richtig. Beim Ram muss "GiB" rein (PCGH-Schreibweise).
> Schau mal in den Startpost rein, wie andere Intel-User das machen. *Und dann bitte richtig machen*



Ja, Chef ! Du bist der Macker des Threads hier !  Werde mich redlich bemühen. 

Heiaiaiaiai ...
Das is ganz schön klompiziert. ^^

Ich glaub, da hab ich astrein versagt !
Mal gucken, ob ich das mit dem Link einfügen hinkriege: Astrein versagt

Mal gucken, ob's beim nächsten Mal besser wird. Versuche mich anzustrengen.Das is ja ne richtige Wissenschaft 
Vor dem nächsten Ergebnis werd' ich mir das noch mal ganz genau anschauen, damit ich nicht nochmal was falsch mache.

Danke für die Erklärung.

Hauptsache die Kommunikation und die Vibrations stimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ... endlich Feierabend. 
Weiterbasteln !


----------



## Falcony6886 (25. April 2020)

@Dave: Du hast doch Samsung B-Dies, oder? Die sind bestimmt nicht so zickig wie meine Micron E-Dies bei Vollbestückung... Ich habe allerdings noch nicht versucht, nur die Timings zu verbessern bei DDR4-3200. Habe es direkt auf 3600 Mhz angelegt. 

Die Safe-Settings vom Ram-Tool bei DDR4-3600 und 1,4V VDimm haben die Stunde AIDA überstanden und den Benchmark auch. Ich habe dadurch trotz mieser Timings auch schon gut 7% Mehrleistung. 

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 5 3600|3,6 GHz + Boost|6c/12t|64 GiB  DDR4-3600|CL16-19-19-38-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|33,7 Fps|20|Link

Ich lasse jetzt Karhu laufen. Wenn er das durchhält, taste ich mich morgen mal an schärfere Timings heran. Die zehn Prozent möchte ich auch sehen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

MMn hast du bei Vollbestückung alles richtig gemacht mit Rev. E - die sind nämlich deutlich weniger stressig für den IMC, als bspw B-DIe. Wie gesagt, bei mir klappt das auch mit 3800 MHz und scharfen Timings - fast schon Plug-and-Play


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2020)

Chris, alles gut 
Ist es mit der Foren-Software nur einfach umständlich, eine Sache zu verbessern, zu scrollen, zu checken, was anzupassen &#8211; einfach, weil die Formatierung für so eine große Liste nicht ausgelegt ist. Merke das also jetzt auch mal richtig, Respekt also an jene, die noch viel größere Listen verwalten.
Deinen Wert hatte ich eingetragen, der ist also aktuell. Bei den nächsten Angaben einfach schauen, wie die anderen das machen 

@Falc
Richtig, gute Samsungs, habe ich mir einfach mal gegönnt, weil es mich gereizt hat.
Ich quäle den Speicher übrigens nicht mit diversen Tools, sondern teste sie "nur" im Alltag bei diversen Games, wie Just Cause 4, Battlefield 5, Two Point Hospital (Indie, ich weiß ) &#8211; Alltags-Last eben. Ein einstündiges 100-Prozent-Last-Szenario gibt es in keinem Spiel, ich halte daher nicht so viel davon.


----------



## TheOpenfield (25. April 2020)

Fun Fact: Spiele sind in den meisten Fällen die deutlich kritischeren Belastungstests... 

Für schnelles Ausloten: 1. Spielen 2. AIDA/HCI etc. 

Andersrum dauert es deutlich länger, hab schon 10h+ durch AIDA/HCI/Karhu jagen können, aber in Mordhau gibts nach 3min CTD


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> mit der Foren-Software nur einfach umständlich, eine Sache zu verbessern, zu scrollen, zu checken, was anzupassen &#8211; einfach, weil die Formatierung für so eine große Liste nicht ausgelegt ist.



Versteh ich Dave. Will's ja so einfach wie möglich für dich machen, denn das ist ja alles schon Arbeit/Aufwand genug, was man ja auch mal honorieren sollte. Danke !  

Es macht übrigens echt viel Spaß, angestachelt durch die Ergebnisse und Diskussionen hier selber hier und da mal was zu probieren.
Manchmal frustriert 's auch, aber nicht aufgeben !

Kann da ne Story von Singen: Während meiner Tüftelei, mit _keine_ _Ahnung_, aber _davon ganz viel_, hab ich es irgendwie in den UEFI Einstellungen hingekriegt, dass nicht nur alles immer langsamer wurde, sondern irgendwann sogar gar nix mehr ging, im Sinne von "hochfahren".
Also nicht nur nicht in's Windows, sondern nicht mal mehr der Post-Prozess. Also kam ich nicht mal mehr in's UEFI, um wieder was zu ändern.
Was sonst geklappt hatte, nämlich einfach den AUS-Button festhalten, bis es aus ist und neu starten und dann warten, bis man mit F1 wieder in's UEFI darf, ging auch nicht mehr. Da passierte nix mehr.

Somit musste ich zum ersten Mal in die Anleitung meines Mainboards schauen.  
Ich hab nämlich leider nicht so einen neckischen Reset Button, für's BIOS, bzw. CMOS Reset-Button.

Die Batterie liegt auch ungünstig, falls ich sowas habe(evtl. unter der GPU versteckt !?). Hab da auch nicht nach gesucht, in der Anleitung, da mir der Punkt "RTC-Ram löschen Jumper" aufgefallen war.
Da waren 2 Stifte, wo ich einen Jumper im Strom aus Modus drauf setzen sollte, für 5-10 Sekunden, oder so ähnlich. 

Ich hatte aber grad keinen Jumper rumfliegen und da was auch praktischerweise keiner nebendran angebracht. War wohl zu teuer, für so ein billiges Board. 

Also hab ich einfach aus meinem Lidl-Schraubendreher Pack den Stromprüfer genommen, die Metallspitze über die beiden PINS gehalten(Achtung! PC nicht nur runterfahren, sondern auch ganz ausschalten/vom Netz trennen und am besten gar nicht nachmachen !  ), also sozusagen kurzgeschlossen und danach einfach wieder gestartet, wobei ich noch den Hinweis beachtet hatte, <Entf> während des bootens gedrückt zu halten.

Halleluja !  Es gab wieder Lebenszeichen und ich bin wieder in's UEFI gekommen.

Danach hab ich noch mal ganz von neuem angefangen, wo das Ergebnis heute Mittag kurz vor der Spätschicht rausgekommen ist.

Und _da_ mach ich jetzt weiter(aber heute nich mehr lange) ! 

Versuche grad die Latenz noch einen Tick runter zu kriegen. War so nah an unter 40ns. Hab das bei mir noch nie gesehen, dass es n Wert unter 40ns gab. Ich freu mich da einfach drüber.  Keine Ahnung ob das toll ist, aber ich dachte mir Latenz heißt so viel wie Verzögerung, oder Warten, also will ich das niedrig haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu ! Bin da auf n guten Weg.

Ach ... was wollte ich eigentlich sagen !?


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: *Nicht aufgeben, oder demotivieren lassen*. Einfach immer mal wieder was Anderes ausprobieren und weitertüfteln. Auch wenn hier und da nur 1 fps bei rum kommt. Manchmal bringt's auch was, alles reset auf Anfang und mit den gut funktionierenden Sachen im Hinterkopf wieder ganz neu anfangen, dabei aber auch andere Sachen probieren.

Insgesamt kann man aber doch was lernen, wenn man es nicht übertreibt, mit den Volt usw.  Ich hab mir da schon vorher ein paar Videos angesehen und kann das Risiko einigermaßen abschätzen, was man wie hoch probieren könnte und was man nicht unbedingt immer so lassen sollte und wo es anfängt brenzlig zu werden usw. . 
Aber was soll schon passieren, außer dass der PC und das Haus und das Viertel abfackelt !?  Also nich so schlimm. 

Hauptsache Fun !

Viel Spaß allen beim Tüfteln ! 


edit(wie meistens  ) :



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> tRFC müsste bei deinen B-Dies aber noch deutlich mehr drinnen sein, was nochmal einen guten Sprung bei der Latenz zur Folge hätte. Da geht noch gut was  Würde mal mit sehr laschen Timings und ~1,5V Vdimm schauen, wie hoch du mit dem Takt kommst.



Danke. Ich bin grad dabei noch was auszutesten.  
Ich hab hier schon wieder einiges durch eure gezeigten Werte und Hinweise gelernt. Echt super hier !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2020)

Ey, jetzt wurde ich überall verkloppt. Habt Mitleid.  Fassen wir mal zusammen:

- Der Ryzen ist verkauft/verschickt - somit bleibt Falcony für immer auf dem Thron.
- Das GPU-Rig möchte ich nicht grillen - somit hat Chris gute Chancen, vorne zu bleiben.
- Dave freut sich, meinen uralten Achtkerner zu vermöbeln - da geht aber noch was.

Dumm nur, dass ich das Spiel schon wieder gelöscht habe. Warum hat mein Board eigentlich nur einen NVMe-/M.2-Slot? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. April 2020)

Jaja, jetzt schnell rausreden 
Bei mir wird es mit weiteren Ergebnissen aber auch schwer. Durch die Benchmarks und den Thread habe ich jetzt wieder voll Bock auf das Spiel bekommen. Alle DLCs, diverse Mods, ein Reshade-Preset und für mich angepasste Treiber- und Spiel-Optionen inklusive.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. April 2020)

Wenn du eine Quicksave-Mod zur Hand hast, starte ich gerne auch noch einen Versuch. Wobei, lass dir Zeit. Wird wohl ca. 2037, nach The Witcher 3 und Cyberpunk.

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Durch die Benchmarks und den Thread habe ich jetzt wieder voll Bock auf das Spiel bekommen.



Haha ! Das geht mir genauso !  
Hab jetzt bock das noch mal ganz neu anzufangen.
Is schon ein klasse Game !




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Das GPU-Rig möchte ich nicht grillen - somit hat Chris gute Chancen, vorne zu bleiben.



Es ist gerade sehr schönes Grillwetter draußen. Herrlich. Und was macht ein richtiger Zocker da ? Natürlich Grillen. *Seine CPU !*  


Bin allerdings an den 3866 MHz wieder abgeprallt. Leider scheint mein Speicher nicht gut genug für höhere, stabile MHz. Hab zwar einen run geschafft, der auch die 50 FPS average geknackt hat(die 50er Grenze wollte ich sehr gern schaffen), aber mein System is so immer recht schnell abgeschmiert, weil irgendwelche Einstellungen dem nicht geschmeckt haben. Ich denke ja nicht, dass es an den läppischen 100 C° gelegen hat. Is ja noch kühl, zum Grillen. 

Deswegen hab ich gecheckt(heute Vormittag bei ner schönen Tasse Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(unter 100 C°  ), was ich statt dessen aus meinem "Überraschungs-Find" durch den Test, herausholen konnte. Hatte nämlich eigentlich nie 3733MHz auf dem Schirm, vor dem Community Bench hier.
Also hab ich mal  mit 3733 MHz CL 15 rumgetüftelt(an den Subtimings) und siehe da, mit CL 15 15 15 36 2T hab ich die magische 50 fps average geknackt, auch mit 3733 MHz Speicher ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ChrisMK72|Intel Core i9-9900k|5,1 GHz (Cache: 4,9)|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-3733|CL15-15-15-36-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti|50,4|27|Link


Und wie immer: An der Silent Luftkühlung hab ich nix gedreht, da die eh nicht mehr wie 1000 Umdrehungen kann. In dem Lichte sollte man auch die Temps sehen(Normalfall sollten 95-100 Grad C° natürlich nicht werden  ). Hatte keine Lust an den Gehäuse/CPU Umdrehungen was zu ändern. 
Und da ich jetzt wirklich endlich zufrieden bin, auch nach den Diskussionen zu den Subtimings, werd' ich mich jetzt dran machen, _von dieser Basis aus_ runter zu pegeln, auf eine schöne 24/7 Einstellung, wo ich aber trotzdem von den Erkenntnissen und Ergebnissen hier profitiere.

Wenn man überlegt, dass ich von unter 40 fps average gestartet bin und jetzt die 50 fps geknackt habe !?
Also ich bin zufrieden. 


Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Tüfteln an alle ! Haut rein ! Es lohnt sich. 


Ach eins noch ...

Danke erst mal an Dave, für den schönen Thread(ich hoffe diesmal hab ich das Ergebnis richtig gepostet   ) und auch danke an Duvar für's motivieren, doch mehr zu optimieren, an Gauss, für das tolle Programm CapFrameX !!!  (spendet mal fleissig, Leute  ) und danke an alle anderen hier, für den schönen Wettstreit, aber hauptsächlich auch die tollen Tipps von Euch und Hinweise, was man noch checken könnte. PCGH rockt eben ! 





edit(wie meistens  ) :

Da dies meine letzten OC Ergebnisse hier für den Bench sind, dachte ich, ich poste noch mal in aller Bescheidenheit meine Einstellungen hier, falls da jemand Interesse hat, mal n Blick drauf zu werfen, warum auch immer.
Hab dabei übrigens in Aida auch die 40ns Latency nach unten hin geknackt(knapp).  Das freut mich auch. Einfach weil ich's toll finde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ... da ich jetzt den Gipfel des OC für mich erreicht hab und die Ergebnisse gepostet habe, kann ich mich jetzt dran begeben, da etwas Dampf raus zu nehmen, auf ein erträgliches 24/7 Maß. 
*happybin* 


Ach ... von HWinfo mach ich auch mal eben n Screenshot, von wegen Volt und so. Nur zum Staunen, was beim Grillen so für Zunder verwendet wird.  Nicht zum Nachmachen geeignet ! Don't try this at home ! 
(Jedenfalls nicht mit leiser Luftkühlung mit wenig Umdrehungen  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das muss so reichen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Quicksave-Mod zur Hand hast, starte ich gerne auch noch einen Versuch. Wobei, lass dir Zeit. Wird wohl ca. 2037, nach The Witcher 3 und Cyberpunk.


Hast du W3 nicht schon durch? Und bis Cyberpunk da ist, hast du noch etwas Zeit.
Quicksave? Gibts: Unlimited Saving at Kingdom Come: Deliverance Nexus - Mods and community

@Chris
Ja, jetzt sieht dein Ergenis richtig aus.


----------



## TheOpenfield (26. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da dies meine letzten OC Ergebnisse hier für den Bench sind...



Famous last words...


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2020)

Chris es hat sich doch gelohnt, hast rund 30% gut gemacht gegenüber deinem ersten run .
Mach den CPU Takt nun runter auf kp 4.2GHz mit richtig wenig Spannung und du bist noch immer schneller als dein erster run.
Jetzt nach dem du dein RAM für dich ordentlich ausgelotet hast, würde ich gerne mal wieder deine Resultate mit wenig Takt/Spannung, sprich sparsamen/kühlen/leisen 9900k sehen.
Die Spitze in dem Ranking ist gar nicht mal so weit weg nun von dir, hast einen hervorragenden Job gemacht, aber nun bitte Spannung und Takt etwas runter fahren, es schmerzt den Hardwareliebhaber in der Seele diese Spannungen zu sehen, sind doch nicht im Weber-Grill Forum hier


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Chris es hat sich doch gelohnt, hast rund 30% gut gemacht gegenüber deinem ersten run .



Danke. Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn's zwischenzeitlich auch mal anstrengend und etwas "zäh" war, wenn's Rückschläge gab.
Aber die manchmal plötzlichen Erfolge, wenn man auch was abgedrehtes probiert hat, gaben dann wieder Schwung, weiter zu machen.

Interessant fand ich auch, dass ich scheinbar gar nicht unbedingt so 4800 MHz, oder 4400 MHz Speicher benötige, sondern einfach relativ normalen Speicher mit etwas besseren Timings. Damit kommt man so wie's aussieht auch weit. Der Rest hängt wie es mir erscheint echt am Takt CPU/Cache. Und natürlich ab einen gewissen Punkt(wo lässt das CPU-Limit nach?) auch die GPU, zum Teil.
Kühlung ist auch nicht unwichtig, wo ich natürlich wegen der Luftkühlung hinten liege, gegenüber guten Systemen mit Wasser. Da komm ich einfach nicht hin, da Grillmodus. 

Aber so is das ok für mich.




Duvar schrieb:


> Jetzt nach dem du dein RAM für dich ordentlich ausgelotet hast, würde ich gerne mal wieder deine Resultate mit wenig Takt/Spannung, sprich sparsamen/kühlen/leisen 9900k sehen.



Da bin ich selber mal gespannt drauf, da das Spitzenergebnis natürlich (logischerweise) nicht für 24/7 gedacht war.
Ich werd' mal schauen ne Mitte aus langsamer, superstabiler Spareinstellung und harten, nicht für stabilen Dauereinsatz gedachten Spitzenleistung zu finden, die ich mag.
_Zu_ langsam soll's ja auch nicht sein, denn dann bräuchte ich ja keinen 9900k.

Während ich hier tippel, hatte ich schon mal n Stabilitätstest gestartet(läuft bisher fehlerfrei), mit harmloseren Einstellungen. Denn im Alltags 24/7 Betrieb möchte ich keine Fehler hinnehmen, wie ich sie bei einem Spitzenbenchmark Ergebnis mal toleriere, so lange die Kiste nicht dauerabstürzt.

Für meine Dauerzockeinstellung mag ich am liebsten gar keine Fehler mehr, denn nur so ist es wirklich stabil und wer hat schon bock mitten in einem Multiplayerrennen durch einen Fehler rauszufliegen !? Rein rhetorische Frage. 


Ich probiere gerade leicht harmlosere Werte aus und lass dafür immer einige(meist 8) Memtests gleichzeitig laufen. Wenn das gut läuft mach ich meist ein paar Memtests auf und dazu noch Prime Blend(zumindest +2x Memtest) inkl. AVX(mit AVX offset = 0, da es in manchen Spielen/Kopierschützen drin ist).
Dadurch hat man eine sehr, sehr hohe Auslastung, auch für die Temps, wo normal kein Spiel dran kommt. Gleichzeitig auch noch eine Fehlerprüfung, denn auch wenn der Takt in dem Fall runter geht, darf bei mir keinerlei Fehler auftreten, sonst tüftel ich weiter. 


Das dauert jetzt aber erst mal ...
Da lass ich mir mindestens so lange für Zeit für, wie für mein Spitzenergebnis zu finden. 

Das muss halt schließlich dann meine Dauerbaseeinstellung werden/sein.
Also wesentlich wichtiger als hier im Bench über 50 fps und unter 40ns zu kommen. 

Hört sich zwar schräg an, aber stabil einen guten Mittelweg für sich zu finden(nach seinen Vorlieben), sollte natürlich _mindestens_ genauso viel Aufwand wert sein, weil das dann wesentlich länger(evtl. für Jahre) so bleibt.


Und was die Benchtabelle angeht: Es ist ja noch nicht vorbei. Ich hab das schließlich mit recht einfachen Mitteln so hinbekommen, siehe nicht neuestes Board(Z370-F), unselektierte, ungeköpfte CPU mit einfacherer Kryonaut WLP, Luftkühlung, kein absoluter Spitzenram und jeder kann meine Werte checken(hab sie ja gezeigt).
Sollte eigentlich sehr einfach sein, z.B. für ein neueres(Board/Ram) Wassergekühltes System, mein Ergebnis zu toppen.
Ich koch doch auch nur mit Wasser, bzw. mit CPUs. 

Also mein 3. Platz is bestimmt noch nicht safe. Wenn Raff(oder irgendwer) ernst macht, dann is der schnell wieder weg.
Aber ich hab den Eindruck, er hat kein Bock mehr, bzw. das erreichte Ergebnis reicht ihm, auch weil für das GPU-Testrig die Stabilität wichtiger ist und auch die nicht zu sehr zu grillen. Und etwas Zeit kostet es ja doch, sich mit dem ganzen Kram zu beschäftigen. Kann mir gut denken, dass man auch andere, wichtigere Sachen vor hat.
Schätz ich mal. 

(Oder es is ihm einfach nich so wichtig und er gönnt mir den 3. Platz, oder oder oder ... )


----------



## Falcony6886 (26. April 2020)

Ich habe mich jetzt auch den gesamten Tag durch diverse Tests und Spielereien mit dem RAM-OC gequält, mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen:

Der Hauptrechner (siehe Tagebuch) will ums Verrecken nicht über die absoluten "Safe"-Settings aus dem RAM-Calculator bei DDR4-3600 hinaus, aber die sind bei Vollbestückung stabil. Die Werte aus dem CB-Forum laufen überhaupt nicht und DDR4-3800 ist nicht stabil zu bekommen mit meinen 64 GB... Zumindest bin ich dafür zu unfähig oder ich habe einfach mit CPU, RAM und Board Pech. Ich habe es halt echt schon in kleinsten Schritten mit Absenken einzelner Latenzen versucht - aber sofort Ende. Kein Boot mehr oder direkt Fehler bei AIDA.

Ich wollte eigentlich gerade zwei Riegel ausbauen und mal nur mit einem 32 GB-Kit testen. Dabei musste ich aber dann feststellen, dass ich dazu die Kraken ausbauen oder zumindest einen Lüfter vom Radiator demontieren müsste - da hatte ich dann (zumindest heute) keine Lust mehr drauf. Der Hauptrechner (siehe Tagebuch) hat mich in Sachen RAM-OC also eher gefrustet - aber ich gebe noch nicht auf!

 Schlimmer ist die Tatsache, dass das AORUS Kit für mein Review vermutlich nichtmal unter die Kraken Z63 samt Lüfter passt, weil im NZXT Phantom eigentlich kein Platz für einen 280er Radiator ist und das Viech fast auf den RAM-Bänken aufliegt. 

Dann der Zweitrechner: An dem sitze ich gerade, während Prime fleißig die Stabilität bei 3,7 Ghz und 1,35V VCore testet. Der AORUS-Ram ist mittlerweile von mir bis an die Grenze des für "Anfänger" möglichen getaktet auf dem Prime X370-Pro bei DDR4-3000 und läut mit CL14-16-16-28-42-1T absolut stabil. Hier habe ich mich ebenfalls an den RAM-Calculator gehalten und die Ergbnisse aus "Safe" und "Fast" kombiniert und zwar - ganz laienhaft - einfach immer das schnellere Timing eingegeben. Funktioniert!  Schärfere Timings wollte er aber auch nicht mehr. Mit CL14-15-15-28-42-1T war zwar das Booten noch möglich, aber es gab Fehler bei AIDA.

Aus meinem anfänglichen Gemeckere über die Hynix C-Dies ist also jetzt eher Begeisterung geworden, läuft wesentlich besser und deutlich flotter als das alte Vengeance LP-Kit! Bei 3,7 Ghz und den scharfen Timings bin ich jetzt ganz nah dran an meinem Bestwert und der Rechner scheint stabil zu sein. Die VCore versuche ich noch weiter nach unten auszuloten, weil er für den Test mit 3,9 Ghz schon 1,4V brauchte und vermutlich trotzdem nicht vollends stabil war. 3,7 Ghz mit ner nicht zu heftigen VCore sind daher erstmal mein Ziel.

Dann habe ich mir mit Romans Guides noch den alten i5-3570k aus meinem BVB-Mod vorgenommen, der hier noch immer in einem der Alt-PCs sitzt. Die Ergebnisse gibt es gleich noch! Allerdings scheint die R9 290X zu bremsen und die Installation der Adrenalin 20.2.2. hat fast 10% Leistung gekostet auf der alten Karte...

Dem i7-4770k wollte ich auch noch an den Kragen, aber der hat nur ein 430W-Netzteil im Gehäuse stecken. Ich denke, dass wird mit OC und der RX 580 zu heftig...

Ich kann mich Chris nur anschließen: Mir macht das Benchen hier mit euch riesig Spaß und jedes Ergebnis spornt einen an, weiter an der eigenen Kiste zu schrauben und noch ein paar Prozente herauszuholen! 

PS: Natürlich megastark, vor Raff in der Liste zu stehen - aber der Vergleich ist auch nicht ganz fair. Ich habe ja nur mal eben flott am Takt gedreht und "benchstable" das Ding durchlaufen lassen... Trotzdem gefällt mir der Anblick der Tabelle! 

Edit: Hier die Ergebnisse vom i5!

Falcony6886|Intel Core i5-3570k|3,4 GHz + Boost|4c/4t|24 GiB  DDR3-1600|CL8-8-8-24-2T|AMD Radeon R9 290X|18,2 Fps|11|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falcony6886|Intel Core i5-3570k|4,0 GHz|4c/4t|24 GiB  DDR3-1600|CL8-8-8-24-2T|AMD Radeon R9 290X|19,8 Fps|11|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. April 2020)

Hört sich sehr interessant an, was du da alles am Start hast.  Und ja, macht richtig Laune.


Hab vorhin erst mal die CPU wieder ziemlich standardmäßig runtergedreht, um zuerst den Speicher auf Stabilität zu checken(keine Fehler, kein Abschmieren unter keinen Umständen).

Erst 10x Memtests a 2000 MB und dann hab ich 2 noch laufen lassen und Prime jetzt dazugeschaltet, von wegen die Spannungs und Stromeinstellungen checken, dass die Safe sind, sprich: Ohne dass ein Fehler ausgespuckt wird, oder die Kiste abschmiert.
Dafür hab ich erst mal safe Settings gewählt, von wo ich hoch gehen kann. 

Sieht schon mal gut aus, für den Speicher. 

Anschließend check ich dann, wie weit ich die CPU und den Cache hochschrauben kann, so dass ich mich noch für 24/7 gut dabei fühle.

Bin aber auf einen guten Weg. Lustig wie weit die Auto-Einstellungen und Sicherheitsfeatures den Takt senken, wenn das eingestellte, harmlosere Powerlimit erreicht ist.
Ok, es läuft ja immerhin Prime ohne AVX Absenkung + 2x Memtest gleichzeitig.  Und dann tippel ich auch noch hier rum und mach noch andere Sachen am PC gleichzeitig, während das alles läuft. 
Ich muss sagen, die Stabilität gefällt mir so weit.

Mal n kleines Bildchen, wie der PC stöhnt, während er leiden muss.  Also zunächst Fokus auf Speicher/Stabilität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach check ich wie weit ich die CPU/Cache-Werte noch im angenehmen Bereich für Spiele nach oben kriege.
Prime war ja nur für den Check da, damit mir die Kiste garantiert in Spielen nicht abschmiert, denn so eine Auslastung in Spielen ist eher ungewöhnlich. 
Dazu check ich meist noch Cinebench15/20 und noch n Lauf SuperPI, wenn es so weit gut aussieht.

Es gab aber bisher keine Fehler so weit. Sieht schon mal gut aus. 

Jetzt geht's an CPU/Cache Volt/Strom in Spielen checken, usw. , was ich da als angenehm empfinde, für meine hardware.
Muss wieder etwas höher.  


PS: i5-3570k ... den hatt' ich auch !  
Glaub nach meinem Phenom II.


----------



## Falcony6886 (26. April 2020)

Hier sieht es ähnlich aus, er wird mit Karhu und Prime95 gequält. Eine Runde Forza hat er überstanden, läuft aktuell mit 3,8 Ghz und die Stunde Prime95 war kein Thema. Mal sehen, ob er das so durchsteht.

Den Phenom II hatte ich auch vor dem i5-3570k. Meine alte Hardware habe ich meist behalten und immer mal zeitweise daran herumgebastelt. Zumindest alles ab 2011 habe ich noch hier... Den i5 habe ich von 2012 bis 2017 als Hauptrechner genutzt. 

Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen Bench bei 3,8 Ghz und den neuen Timings laufen lassen. Zum Ausgangswert (Standardtakt, lahme Timings) habe ich jetzt 23% Leistungsgewinn. Damit bin ich echt zufrieden!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. April 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen Bench bei 3,8 Ghz und den neuen Timings laufen lassen. Zum Ausgangswert (Standardtakt, lahme Timings) habe ich jetzt *23% Leistungsgewinn*.



Respekt ! Nice ! 

Interessant, dass du auch n Phenom II vor dem 3570k hattest. 


Für Duvar und andere interessierte:

Hab hier n ersten Frühtest für mögliche, relativ entspannte(für mich  ) 24/7 Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



46,4 im Bench. 
Link

Hab noch nicht mal richtig über die Werte geschaut(is noch von gerade eben ganz fresh) und ist ein erster grober Test Richtung 24/7-Setting.
_Darauf_ kann man aufbauen. 

PS: Die 5 GHz hat er im Bench stabil gehalten. Sah eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2020)

Cache geht nicht höher bei dieser Spannung Chris? Teste doch mal aus wv Spannung zb ein Cachetakt von 4.7-4.8GHz abverlangt?
Den Kerntakt würde ich an deiner Stelle auch runter auf 4.8GHz hin optimieren, solange Cache und RAM übertaktet sind, machen 200MHz kaum was aus bei der Leistung, aber beim Verbrauch macht es sehr viel aus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Den Kerntakt würde ich an deiner Stelle auch *runter auf 4.8GHz* hin optimieren,



Aber dann kann ich mich ja nicht mehr wie der 5 GHz King fühlen.   

Ja, wie gesagt ... das war mein erster grober Test. Mal schaun, was ich da noch in welche Richtung drehe. 
Cache dachte ich für Standardeinstellung ganz  ok auf 4,5 GHz.

PS: Aber werd' das mal ausprobieren, was du da vorgeschlagen hast. Hört sich interessant an. Danke _für den_ und alle vielen weiteren Tipps vorher !


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2020)

5GHz sind unwichtig, siehst ja mit Optimierung ist man selbst mit 3.7GHz schneller als dein 5GHz run vom Anfang^^
Es ist viel geiler, wenn du andere 5GHz User mit zB 4.2GHz zerstörst (sowohl in der Performance als auch beim Verbrauch/Lautstärke/Temps), weil dein System optimiert ist und dies gibt dir massig Luft, dich auch in Richtung Verbrauch/Temps/Lautstärke hin zusätzlich zu optimieren.
Du ziehst also aus allen Aspekten "das Beste" raus, beim Verbrauch ziehst du das Beste raus, bei den Temps, bei der Lautstärke, bei der Performance usw.
Vergisst einfach diese 5GHz, denn diese 5GHz wirken sich kaum auf die Performance aus, hauen dir aber 3 Tore rein, kassierst also direkt die "3" Verbrauch/Temp/Lautstärke Tore im Kasten und startest 0-3 hinten.
Gut du hast bei der Performance einen winzig kleinen Vorteil, darum verlierst du das Game mit 1-3, aber du könntest 4-0 gewinnen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine, du bist sowieso deutlich schneller als deine Ausgangslage mit 5GHz, hast also nix verloren, sondern dir die Performance gepackt und zusätzlich die Kritikpunkte bei Intel aufgehoben und damit allen AMD CPUs den Headshot verpasst.
Keiner kann mehr mit seinem AMD System seinen Mund gegenüber dir dann aufmachen, weil es einfach keine Kritikpunkte gibt, weil Performance+Verbrauch+Temp+Lautstärke sind dann allesamt geil.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. April 2020)

Hm ... hab eben den cache erhöht und auf 4,8 GHz CPU runter ... hat aber weniger fps average gebracht, als 5 GHz und 4,7 Ghz cache.

Vielleicht is beides zusammen ja auch nett. 

Ich glaub in _die_ Richtung gehe ich. Hauptsache nicht zu extreme Volts. Is ja easy von den Temps und Verbrauch.

Hier noch n Link dazu. Temps waren unbedenkliche 67 Grad C° average, mit 5 GHz allcore und 4,7 GHz cache. 96 Watt average sind jetzt auch _noch_ verkraftbar, finde ich.

Kann natürlich noch andere Spiele geben, die _mehr_ Saft ziehen, aber dafür hab ich ja die Stabilitätstests gemacht, dass falls mal extrem was fällig wird, evtl. etwas runtergetaktet wird, automatisch, aber ohne das die Kiste abstürzt und ohne Fehler.

Übrigens btw: 47,8/26,9 average im bench, mit den netten 24/7 Einstellungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (26. April 2020)

Hmm verbrauchst 16% mehr als Igors 58.8FPS max OC run. Du kennst mich mittlerweile, ich halte absolut nix von hohem Verbrauch^^
Musst du aber wissen, was für dich ok ist, musst auch bedenken, du bist zu 99.9999% der Games im GPU Limit, siehst ja selbst Igor nutzt 24/7 auch nur ein deutlich sparsameres Setup, weil es einfach unnötig ist. (3.7GHz CPU und 4000 RAM)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...dom-come-deliverance-cpu-48.html#post10289730
Falls du mal ein Game zockst, was nach mehr CPU Performance schreit, kannst du dann dieses Profil laden, nur dies wirst du selten tun^^


----------



## Esenel (27. April 2020)

Chris stell mal ein IOL Offset ein.
Dann bist auch diese eckligen 40ns Latenz los


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. April 2020)

Einen schönen guten Morgen ! 

Okey ... probier ich mal. Danke ! 


edit:



Esenel schrieb:


> Chris stell mal ein IOL Offset ein.
> Dann bist auch diese eckligen 40ns Latenz los



Für den Hinweis kriegst du ein Küsschen ! 

Oder wenn alternativ beliebter  , auch n Bierchen !  

Hab mal ein wenig da rumgetüftelt und dies is bei rumgekommen(mit Bildern falls jemand da auch tüfteln mag.  ) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Juhu ! Bin die 40+ ns los !  Danke !


Jetzt heisst es weiter tüfteln.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. April 2020)

Update


----------



## Esenel (27. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Für den Hinweis kriegst du ein Küsschen !
> 
> Oder wenn alternativ beliebter  , auch n Bierchen !
> 
> ...



Bier bitte.
Bild kann man ned sehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. April 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Bild kann man ned sehen.



Geht's jetzt ? 


edit:



Esenel schrieb:


> Bier bitte.



Oki !  

 


edit:



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Update




Sieht gut aus ! 

Danke dir !


----------



## Esenel (27. April 2020)

So sieht das schon viel besser aus


----------



## bisonigor (27. April 2020)

ChrisMK72

Aida Key kannst bei YouTube "holen" .


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. April 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> kannst bei YouTube "holen" .



Nice.  Thx.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit(wie so oft  ) :

Anbei mal ein Ergebnis mit meinen aktuell gefundenen(dank der vielen tollen Tipps hier  ) 24/7 Einstellungen(noch nicht final, da ich die Volt noch nicht so weit runter, wie möglich habe):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



48,6 
(Außerhalb der Wertung)

Muss jetzt als nächstes checken, was für mich ein guter Mittelweg zwischen genug Volt/Strom zulassen, für gute Leistung und dann aber so weit wie möglich reduzieren, was Spannung/Temps angeht, ohne zu viel Leistung zu verlieren ist.


----------



## drebbin (27. April 2020)

Sagt mal, ich probiere es seit gester Abend und absolut jeder 3te Run liegt außerhalb der Toleranz, aber beim 4ten Run wird nicht der fehlerhafte ersetzt, sondern es geht als ersten Run wieder von vorne los. 

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen kann?^^

MfG Drebbin


----------



## gaussmath (27. April 2020)

drebbin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich probiere es seit gester Abend und absolut jeder 3te Run liegt außerhalb der Toleranz, aber beim 4ten Run wird nicht der fehlerhafte ersetzt, sondern es geht als ersten Run wieder von vorne los.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen kann?^^


 
Du müsstest die Option "Mark & Replace" unter Outlier handling auf der Ovlerlay Seite aktivieren.


----------



## drebbin (27. April 2020)

Drebbin|Intel Core i7-5775c(29W)|4GHz+3,6GHzCache|4k/8T|16 GiB DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-1T|AMD Vega 64|26,1|14,8|Link

Mithilfe vom Chef geht`s halt einfach schneller,  

Also wenn ich das so vergleiche brauche ich wohl dringend mal eine GTX zum gegentesten, irgendwas läuft da schief, meine CPU braucht ja kaum Strom xD


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2020)

drebbin schrieb:


> Drebbin|Intel Core i7-5775c(29W)|4GHz+3,6GHzCache|4k/8T|16 GiB DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-1T|AMD Vega 64|26,1|14,8|Link
> 
> Mithilfe vom Chef geht`s halt einfach schneller,
> 
> Also wenn ich das so vergleiche brauche ich wohl dringend mal eine GTX zum gegentesten, irgendwas läuft da schief, meine CPU braucht ja kaum Strom xD



Beim Verbrauch schreiben wir den AVG Wert auf hier, was bei dir 26W sind^^
Bei 27W hatte ich 30FPS mit dem 3600, finde dein Resultat also recht gut, aber da geht noch was.


----------



## gaussmath (27. April 2020)

@drebbin Die Watt-Angabe muss für die alten CPUs nicht unbedingt stimmen. Was sagt denn HWiNFO zur Package Power? Wenn CX das nicht richtig ausliest, ist meisten HWiNFO auch betroffen.


----------



## Ion (27. April 2020)

Ein 5775c ist wirklich so sparsam. Hatte die CPU auch mal  
Hätte sie behalten sollen


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2020)

Ich bleib 24/7 bei diesem Profil https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/470191-sammelthread-amd-ryzen-2690.html#post10292500
34W bei 34.2FPS und ca auf 3900X stock Niveau, damit kann ich leben. Auf die letzten ~14% höhere Performance die ich mit 75% mehr Leistungsaufnahme rausholen könnte pfeife ich.


----------



## Masamune (28. April 2020)

Nach dem ich nicht schlafen konnte, habe ich doch noch mal einen optimierten Run versucht, mit leichtem Cache OC und leicht besseren Ram Timings.

Masamune|Intel Core i7-7700K|4,8 GHz + 4,4GHz Cache|4c/8t|32 GiB   DDR4-3200|CL15-17-17-32-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|33,5 Fps|18,8|Link

Aber großartig lässt sich da nichts mehr holen, wie es leider den Anschein hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2020)

Ich habe auch noch ein run gemacht, selbe Settings wie eben, nur ich habe mal just 4 fun PBO +200 aktiviert inkl x10 Scalar.

https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/137f4ea4-0c31-4ca9-9561-b2aece00ca7c




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat also minimal was gebracht bei 35W.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. April 2020)

Lieutenant Frank Drebin von der Spezialeinheit, ich begrüße dich in diesem Thread. 
Eigentlich sollte in dieser Szene ein CPU-Limit vorliegen, die GPU dürfte nahezu egal sein.

Neue Werte sind drin.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. April 2020)

So. Ich habe mal schnell nebenbei ein Parameter hochgezogen. Ein Stündchen muss reichen, jetzt muss ich mal was arbeiten.  

PCGH [GPU-Rig Maxed]| Intel Core i9-9900K | 5,2 GHz (Cache: 5,0) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB  DDR4-4021 | CL18-20-20-50-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 48,1 Fps | 27,5 |  Link

Chris bleibt somit auf Platz 3.  Mit diesem RAM komme ich nicht auf 50 Fps.

Beste Grüße aus dem "Real Office",
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. April 2020)

Ich hatte kurz Angst, dass du deinen 6900K noch weiter übertaktet hast 
Wert ist eingetragen. Ausgehend von einem 9900KS doch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. April 2020)

Leg mal mit deinem 3900X vor, dann weiß ich, wohin ich circa clocken muss. Fünf Prozentchen kriege ich da bestimmt noch raus. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. April 2020)

Wie gesagt, das Spiel ist inzwischen komplett gemoddet und auf mein Gameplay angepasst. Ich habe wenig Lust, das jetzt komplett wieder umzubauen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. April 2020)

GoG? Kopie machen und nochmal installieren. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> So. Ich habe mal schnell nebenbei ein Parameter hochgezogen. Ein Stündchen muss reichen, jetzt muss ich mal was arbeiten.
> 
> PCGH [GPU-Rig Maxed]| Intel Core i9-9900K | 5,2 GHz (Cache: 5,0) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB  DDR4-4021 | CL18-20-20-50-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti | 48,1 Fps | 27,5 |  Link



Das sind aber richtig tolle Werte !  5,2 GHz, 5Ghz Cache ... sehr, sehr gut. Über 4000MHz Ram 32GB, auch klasse. 

Ich vermute, wenn du richtig ernst machen würdest, wie bei einem eigenen System zu Hause, könntest du auch mit entsprechend Zeit locker über 50FPS kommen.
_Gut für mich_(bzw. den 3. Platz), dass du auch mal arbeiten musst(und es um das GPU-Rig geht).  Hehe ! 

Find's aber klasse, wie hoch du das System gezogen hast, für ein GPU-Rig. Das kann sich sehen lassen. 
Auch würdig für PCGH(vor allem "Maxed").

Schätze für den echten Arbeitseinsatz wird das wieder leicht stabiler eingestellt ? Aber _is ja auch egal_. Is jedenfalls eine echt *super Zockbasis* !  Auch eben im Hinblick auf zukünftige GPU Tests, mit noch stärkeren Karten(wo man das CPU-Limit allgemein auch mal noch eher bemerken könnte, die ja in einigen Monaten kommen sollen. Da habt ihr eine tolle Basis stehen(schön "außerhalb der Spezifikationen"  ). Haben bestimmt nicht viele.

Tolle Arbeit und Gruß in's "real-office". 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Chris bleibt somit auf Platz 3.  Mit diesem RAM komme ich nicht auf 50 Fps.



Wie sagen Berliner ? "Ick freu mir !" 
(Auch wenn ich eher ausm Pott, Richtung Sauerland komme  ).


Ansonsten:
Ich finde den Thread(auch *danke* nochmal *an Dave*, für das führen des Threads und *auch an Gauss*, für das tolle tool CapFrameX, was viel Spaß macht!) auch insgesamt schon herausragend, was CPU-Limit und das tüfteln und Verbessern von Werten angeht. Auch was die insgesamt Informationen angeht und die vielen tollen Tipps, die man hier rauslesen konnte, von Leuten mit mehr Ahnung, als ich. Danke nochmals ! 

Ich tüftel jetzt natürlich noch weiter, mit den ganzen Erkenntnissen, um mein System noch dahin zu trimmen, wo ich hin will, für den 24/7 Einsatz, aber da werd' ich jetzt mal hier nix mehr zu schreiben(und posten), da das nur noch Details sind.
Irgendwann muss man ja auch mal zu einem Ergebnis kommen.


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:


 PCGH rockt !  




PS: Mal abgesehen von den 9900k(s) "da oben", fand ich auch sehr spannend bisher, wie gut sich Preis-Leistungssysteme schlagen und was da noch rauszuholen geht. Auch z.B. die R5 3600er und Ergebnisse wie von Bl4ckR4v3n mit seinem 3700X find' ich klasse. 

Dazu kamen aber auch noch viele andere interessante Ergebnisse mit älteren CPUs, die einem mal mehr, mal weniger am Herzen lagen. Mochte auch gern die Ergebnisse von jetzt nur mal als Beispiel, 3570k, Phenom II, R7 1700, 7700k, 2600k sehen und alle weiteren.
Danke an alle die teilgenommen haben.

Man sieht, egal ob Highend Gaming-System, Preis-Leistungs-, oder Allround-System(auch zum Arbeiten), es zählt: *Hauptsache Fun !*  

In diesem Sinne: habt Spaß !


----------



## Birdy84 (28. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Find's aber klasse, wie hoch du das System gezogen hast, für ein GPU-Rig.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. April 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



Naja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es das Testsystem für GPUs. Somit muss es halt nicht nur endlos hoch gehen, sondern eben auch stabil und Fehlerunanfällig(deswegen "_für ein GPU-Rig_"), wohingegen man zu Hause(bei seinem eigenen System) ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und Temps tüfteln kann und auch hier und da mal ein Auge zudrücken kann, falls z.B. mal bei stundenlangen memory-Tests ein Fehler ausgespuckt wird(was aber für einen kurzen Bench unerheblich ist).
Also meinte ich von wegen, dass ein offizielles System ja auch stabil sein muss. Und 5GHz cache und 5,2GHz Takt is schon was(von wegen Spannung/Strom die es dazu braucht). Dazu noch über 4000MHz Speicher, mit jetzt wohl nicht dem absoluten Spitzenspeicher, wo man Unsummen für ausgegeben hat(wie man es z.B. für sich zu Hause machen _könnte_, wenn man wollte).
Das alles insgesamt stabil hinzukriegen, mit den Vorgaben, muss man auch erst mal hinkriegen.

Hoffe es ist jetzt klarer, was ich damit meinte. Wollte den Text nur nicht zu lange werden lassen und hab mich "kurz gehalten". 

edit(wie meistens  ):

Nochmal einfacher: Wenn ich z.B. meine CPU zu Hause "grille" und sie hops geht ... dann is das eben so(is mein Eigentum und ich guck dann einfach dumm aus der Wäsche und hab Kosten für Neuanschaffung).
Aber Raff sollte sicherlich mit den Sachen, die PCGH gestellt werden, etwas netter und schonender umgehen. 

Könnte ungünstig/nachteilig sein, wenn man zu oft teure Hardware abfackelt(die einem nicht gehört).


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich hatte kurz Angst, dass du deinen 6900K noch weiter übertaktet hast
> Wert ist eingetragen. Ausgehend von einem 9900KS doch ganz ordentlich.



Immerhin habe ich dein Score und den des oced 6900k in etwa erreicht @ 34W PPT^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Immerhin habe ich dein Score und den des oced 6900k in etwa erreicht @ 34W PPT^^


Richtig. Was abermals beweist, dass das Spiel mit mehr als sechs Kernen nicht viel anfangen kann. Zudem ist dein Arbeitsspeicher ja bis zum Ende optimiert.


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2020)

Hallo? Der läuft nur mit ca 1.2V und -200mV SoC offset 3600CL18. Der ist also auch maximal undervolted und weit weg von seiner max Performance.
Ja der ist optimiert, aber zum anderen Ende hin 
Hier mal die Timings etc:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. April 2020)

Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, dass dein Board die Package Power womöglich falsch ausliest? Wäre der Knaller 
Hast du mit externer Hardware mal eine Gegenmessung gemacht? Gibt ja einfache Tools für sowas, die du zwischen den 4/8-Pin-Steckern von deinem Netzteil und Board steckst.


----------



## gaussmath (28. April 2020)

@Dave Hatte ich ja glaube ich schon mal erwähnt. CX liest die Package Power immer direkt von der CPU aus. Von Mainboard Sensoren lassen wir erstmal getrost die Finger. Damit machst du dir ansonsten ein Fass auf, das glaubst du gar nicht. Ist eigentlich sensationell, was HWiNFO alles bietet in dem Bereich. Das ist ein ziemlich krasser Aufwand.

@Raff: Ich hatte jetzt auch das Problem mit meinem i9. Die Package Power wurde mit 2-3 Watt ausgelesen. Ich habe selbst heute den Tipp bekommen, dass man im UEFI den SVID Support aktivieren muss, dann greift bei CX zumindest der Fallback für Cascade Lake. Broadwell ist in unserer Support-Liste enthalten.


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Dave Hatte ich ja glaube ich schon mal erwähnt. CX liest die Package Power immer direkt von der CPU aus. Von Mainboard Sensoren lassen wir erstmal getrost die Finger. Damit machst du dir ansonsten ein Fass auf, das glaubst du gar nicht. Ist eigentlich sensationell, was HWiNFO alles bietet in dem Bereich. Das ist ein ziemlich krasser Aufwand.



Wollte gerade vorschlagen mal den Verbrauch vom kompletten Rechner zu messen an der Wand während KCD läuft, aber denke ist nicht nötig oder?^^


----------



## TheOpenfield (28. April 2020)

+1 hätte Interesse (auch mit Idle-Werten zum Vergleich).


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2020)

Was bekommt man aus diesem Vergleich denn für Daten? Gar keine! Der eine hat beispielsweise sein System auf silent getrimmt,  offen und mit maximal zwei Lüftern und nur einer SSD, der nächste (ich beispielsweise) 11 Lüfter, zwei SSDs und fünf HDDs.


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2020)

Bei mir laufen auch 9 Lüfter^^ Aber ich schaue mal ob ich da paar Werte liefern kann. HDDs habe ich keine nur eine 1TB NVMe das wars.
Hatte aber gelesen, dass AIOs ordentlich was verbrauchen verglichen mit einem Luftkühler und ich hab ja eine, muss man auch beachten.

Müsst die Quali aber entschuldigen, bei mir klebt die Steckdosenleiste unter dem Tisch, aber man kann es noch lesen^^
Hier mal idle Verbrauch (passend dazu auch idle HWInfo Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Hier der Verbrauch während ich an der Benchszene  am start stehe (sind 153W für das System)
Passend dazu HWinfo was nebenher lief.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schlau werde ich daraus nicht, stand jetzt nur ne Minute da bzw ich lag ne Minute unterm Tisch, aber GPU max Power bei HWInfo hat sich gegenüber idle überhaupt nicht geändert, wer analysiert das für mich?^^

Hmm sehe grad, dass die 35W gar nicht erreicht wurden, vllt hätte ich mal etwas aufheizen und rumrennen sollen im Vorfeld, daraus wird aber jetzt leider nix mehr, müsst mit den Ergebnissen leben^^
Paar Vergleichswerte eurerseits wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## gaussmath (28. April 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wollte gerade vorschlagen mal den Verbrauch vom kompletten Rechner zu messen an der Wand während KCD läuft, aber denke ist nicht nötig oder?^^



Kannst du ja mal machen, aber immer bedenken, dass die Package Power ohne Wandlerverluste ermittelt wird. Würde man wie Dave vorschlug den 4-Pin abgreifen, wären die ja mit drin.



Duvar schrieb:


> So schlau werde ich daraus nicht, stand jetzt nur ne Minute da bzw ich  lag ne Minute unterm Tisch, aber GPU max Power bei HWInfo hat sich  gegenüber idle überhaupt nicht geändert, wer analysiert das für mich?^^



Die Summe aus CPU und GPU ist doch 100 Watt ca. Wenn man nun  Wandlerverluste, Wirkungsgrad vom Netzeil und ein bösschen Kleinkram draufrechnet,  kommt man doch auf ca. 150 Watt?!


----------



## Duvar (28. April 2020)

Na ja musst ja noch die 9 Lüfter rechnen (Beleuchtung ist aber aus bei denen), dann die AIO Kühlung, hab iwie im Kopf, dass die 18W zieht oder so (kp ob mit max Fanspeed/Pumpe), kann mich aber auch irren.
Hat keiner von euch noch ein Messgerät und kann mal schauen was bei rumkommt?
Openfield anscheinend schon, denn er wollte ja Vergleichswerte, wäre also nett, wenn du auch paar Werte postest, oder Dave vllt?


----------



## TheOpenfield (28. April 2020)

Muss mir wohl erst ein neues Schätzeisen besorgen - meins zeigt aktuell nur noch Schmarrn an.


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. April 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen! Ich haue auch nochmal einen raus, nachdem ich die alte Mühle gestern weiter gequält habe. Zunächst einen für die Liste:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,9 GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB  DDR4-3133|CL14-16-16-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|29,8 Fps|16|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz knapp an der 30 Fps-Marke gescheitert...  Vielleicht kriege ich ihn noch auf 4,0 Ghz für einen Benchmark - aber das wäre wohl nicht wirklich stabil. Die 3,9 Ghz macht er bei 1,38125 V Spannung. Das Ram-Tuning von DDR4-3000 auf DDR4-3133 hat nochmal viel gebracht, sieht man am nächsten Score. Dieses mal mein neues 24/7-Setting, 3,6 Ghz @Standard-VCore und DDR4-3133 CL14-16-16-28-42-1T:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,6 GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB  DDR4-3133|CL14-16-16-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|28,5 Fps|15|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Average FPS durch RAM-Tuning immerhin mit Raff gleichgezogen, trotz 300 Mhz weniger CPU-Takt!


----------



## Esenel (29. April 2020)

@Falcony
Du hättest mein RAM Setting von damals benötigt.
3.95GHz und 3466 CL14


----------



## Falcony6886 (29. April 2020)

Ja, das wäre der Hammer! Leider macht laut Luxx-Liste das Board aber bei 3133 MHz Feierabend. Bei 3200 MHz Ramtakt wurde es auch direkt instabil. Die 50 MHz kann ich sicherlich noch herausquetschen , aber ich will die CPU auch nicht mit zu viel Spannung quälen. 

Bei meinem Hauptrechner komme ich aber noch immer nicht weiter... Selbst das vermeintlich &#8222;stabile&#8220; DDR4-3600 Setting läuft nicht richtig. Das Ryzen Master Tool macht damit Probleme, DX Diag öffnet sich automatisch und der Ton ist verzerrt. Dabei hat er Karhu locker überstanden. Ihr hattet also alle recht. [emoji28] Da müssen wohl doch B-Dies her... 

Ich werde mich da heute nachmittag nach dem Ausflug in unser &#8222;Real Office&#8220; mal dransetzen und irgendwie den Aorus-RAM da einbauen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich den unter die Kraken kriegen soll...

Edit: Einer der beiden 140er Radiator-Lüfter hängt nur noch an einer Schraube, aber der RAM sitzt auf dem X570-Board. XMP-3600 läuft problemlos und selbst "OC" mittels DRAM Calculator haben die Aorus-Hynix-C-Dies problemlos gefressen - ebenfalls die Kombination aus Manual/Safe und V1/Fast jeweils mit den schnelleren Timings aus beiden bei DDR4-3800. AIDA 64 hat die Stunde problemlos überstanden, Karhu läuft und Benchmarks mit Kindgom Come waren auch kein Thema. Die Ergebnisse durch das OC nur leider nicht so toll, dass sich ein Eintrag lohnt. Vielleicht hat das MSI-Brett doch Probleme mit der Vollbestückung. Morgen fliegt der Gigabyte-Ram wieder raus und es landet erstmal nur ein E-Die Kit in den Slots. Mal sehen, wo wir dann landen...

Euch allen einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Cleriker (29. April 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen! Ich haue auch nochmal einen raus, nachdem ich die alte Mühle gestern weiter gequält habe. Zunächst einen für die Liste:
> 
> Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,9 GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB  DDR4-3133|CL14-16-16-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|29,8 Fps|16|Link
> 
> ...


Schönes Ergebnis.  
Ich hab hier noch nen 1700er der 3.925GHz und DDR4-3333CL16-16-16-36-1T rockstable mitmacht, aber der sitzt im minecraft-PC meiner Tochter und die würde mich glatt bei Mama verpetzen wenn ich den wieder zum benchen reaktiviere. 
Aber es würde mich interessieren ob damit die 30fps fallen würden...


----------



## Duvar (30. April 2020)

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (60 Watt)|4.35 GHz |6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-15-12-28-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|40,2 Fps|24|Link

Gib rüber die Ryzen Krone! 
Die magischen 40 sind gefallen 

Jetzt kommts mit fast der Hälfte an Verbrauch nur 4FPS weniger als mein bestes Resultat, meine Optimierungen haben sich gelohnt.
Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen 36.1FPS bei 33W https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/ba23ac1f-2823-459a-89c6-8de2c62974e4

Was ich gemacht habe war erstmal mein PC formatiert, war mittlerweile anscheinend bitter nötig und plus an folgendem rum gespielt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/470191-sammelthread-amd-ryzen-2693.html#post10295044
Ich konnte es auch nicht glauben, habe die Settings zig mal überprüft aber alles korrekt soweit ich sehen konnte.

Edit: Mal ein 30W run (35.2FPS), Leute übersehe ich etwas, schaut mal bitte drüber eben https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/6c0d23fd-c286-4edb-88a5-5468024ac027





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLGgecFDGwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



27W PPT run 34,2FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/9a09372d-3537-4cb6-9010-029476a627cb (Vorher hatte ich nur 30FPS erreicht mit 27W PPT und das wurde schon gefeiert, iwas muss doch faul sein oder?)

!24W! PPT 32,6FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/639af0a0-f128-4932-848f-f79fee4d43f8 Das ist doch net normal, ich muss doch was übersehen hier. Diesmal habe ich das Game über Epic installiert und nicht via Microsoft X Box Game Pass, kann das damit zusammenhängen?
Wie weit muss ich noch runter, damit die Leistung total einbricht?

Final Edit: Es ist vollbracht Leute PPT auf 20W war der Untergang, hatte 17,8FPS, die letzten 4W waren einfach zu viel des Guten 
Falls die Ergebnisse so stimmen und da nix im Busch ist, finde ich, dass mein 34W PPT 24/7 Profil einfach zu OP ist 27W müssten reichen bei den FPS.


----------



## Cleriker (30. April 2020)

Hahaha Gurdi, sehr gut. Da bekommt man ja beim Lesen schon gute Laune.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. April 2020)

Tolles Ergebnis, Duvar !
Hammer, dass dein 3600 der schnellste Ryzen ist. 

Und dazu natürlich wie bei dir gewohnt, stramm auf Effizienz getrimmt.
Respekt. Schönes Ergebnis.


btw: Interessante Timings "14-15-12-28-1T".

Die 40 scheint da bei Ryzen ähnlich schwer zu knacken zu sein, wie die 50 bei den Intel(9900k(s) ). 

Jetzt hast du tatsächlich als einziger Ryzen die 40 geknackt.
Schon spannend, was man mit Optimierungen so rausholen kann. Da kann man sich schon ganz schön an Details festfressen.

Aber aus eigener Erfahrung: Es lohnt sich.
Hattest Recht.


----------



## TheOpenfield (30. April 2020)

Hab mal noch ganz geringfügig Timings verbessert und auch mal auf 4,375 GHz getestet -> bringt bei mir quasi nichts abgesehen vom höheren Verbrauch. War aber auch nur zum Validieren meiner neuen Windows 10 Installation. Der Test zuvor war noch unter einem 5 Jahre alten Win 8.1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Identische Perf spricht zumindest für meine Systempflege 

Die 40er Marke fällt bei Ryzen 3000 wohl nur mit B-Die Single Ranked


----------



## gaussmath (30. April 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> War aber auch nur zum Validieren meiner neuen Windows 10 Installation



Hör auf! ^^ Hast du es endlich mal gemacht.


----------



## coldastop (30. April 2020)

coldastop| Intel Core i9-9900KS | 5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,6) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR4-4266 | CL17-17-17-37-2T | Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti | 51,3 Fps | 28,5 |Link


----------



## coldastop (30. April 2020)

coldastop| Intel Core i9-9900KS | 5,2 GHz (Cache: 4,8) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR4-4266 | CL17-17-17-37-2T | Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti | 53,1 Fps | 28,9 |Link

same RAM Settings


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

Hmm mit Videoaufnahme verliere ich 1 FPS, aber bin trotzdem noch auf PCGHs Ryzen 3600 stock Niveau 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=powyR5bvjog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Resultat ohne Video hatte ich ja oben im post verlinkt.


----------



## coldastop (1. Mai 2020)

Ist normal, da das Video über die GPU gerendert wird.

Shadowplay kostet im Schnitt 3 bis 5 FPS.


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

Bei dem strengen Power Budget für die CPU, schlägt jedes extra, was ich abseits vom Gaming mache, wohl ordentlich zu Buche^^


----------



## drebbin (1. Mai 2020)

Jetzt probiere ich es seit 2 Tagen aber es ist echt frustrierend das bei Broadwell der Ram quasi keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung hat 
ob 1600MHz oder 2400MHz - es ist das gleiche Ergebnis.  
Der L4-Cache ist definitiv ein zu großer Puffer^^

Die Kerne konnte ich zwar jetzt auf 4,1GHz doch noch hochziehen und das ganze hat mit 2Watt mehr () auch seinen Tribut aber den Cache und den L4-Cache bekomme ich noch nicht überredet 

30FpS av. werden wahrscheinlich nicht drin sein, aber mal sehen was noch geht 

Drebbin|Intel Core i7-5775c(28W)|4,1GHz+3,6GHzCache|4k/8T|16 GiB DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-1T|AMD Vega 64|26,5|15,1|Link


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Mai 2020)

Ups ... dachte nachdem es mehr, oder weniger abzusehen war, dass Raff hier kein verbessertes Ergebnis mehr postet und Dave anscheinend jetzt auch eher mal KCD zockt, als weiter bencht und Duvar glaub ich auch mehr, oder weniger "fertig" und zufrieden war, mit seinem Ergebnis, dass hier nix mehr groß passiert(und mein 3. Platz "safe" wäre  ).

Und jetzt noch, "aus dem off" :



coldastop schrieb:


> coldastop| Intel Core i9-9900KS | 5,2 GHz (Cache: 4,8) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR4-4266 | CL17-17-17-37-2T | Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti | 53,1 Fps | 28,9 |Link
> 
> same RAM Settings



Grats ! 

Schon irgendwie "etwas schräg" mit einem Account von 2016 mit dem 2. und 3. posting (Herzlich willkommen im Forum !  ) hier im Community Thread gleich mal den 3. und 2. Platz zu belegen, wie ein "alter Hase", der hier ewig mitgemacht hätte.
Kommt da jetzt noch jemand mit 1 posting, mit einem account von 2012, mit etwas anderem Speicher, der dann den 1. Platz holt ? 
Wie auch immer ... tolles Ergebnis.
Mal gespannt wie viele 9900k und Ks noch auftauchen.

Die scheinen ja mehr oder weniger nach Belieben die 50 average zu knacken, so fern sie nicht wie meiner, silent luftgekühlt, mit altem Board _und langsameren Speicher_ auftauchen.

Die Ryzen scheinen da irgendwie nicht drüber zu gehen, warum auch immer, egal wie viele Kerne/threads.

Aber is auch egal.

Ich wollt eigentlich ursprünglich hier noch mal reinschauen(wo ich dann gesehen hab, dass mein 3. Platz Geschichte is  ), um zu sagen, wie geil ich den R5 3600 finde, in Anbetracht von Preis-/Leistung, da man einen 3600 ja schon so *zwischen 160 und 200€* kriegt(auch mit x).
Und damit kann man _die schnellste Ryzen Gaming CPU_ haben(edit: oder 2. schnellste, nach Bl4ckR4v3n's 3700x ? ). Nich übel !  

Dazu noch kaum Stromverbrauch, wie man anhand Duvars Ergebnissen gut sehen kann.
Das find' ich klasse.

Das wollt ich nur noch mal los werden.

Wird Zeit für einen Community Benchmark, mit einem game welches AMD CPUs favorisiert.
Wäre mal interessant, ob Duvar da dann auch wieder ganz vorn mit dabei is, auch wenn z.B. mehr als 12 Threads genutzt werden.
Fänd' ich mal spannend.

Wenn das BF5 wird, schaue ich zwar eher nur zu, da ich EA Games nicht kaufe und auch kein Bock auf BF5 hab(spiele nur noch sehr selten Shooter), aber *technisch fänd' ich das schon interessant*.
Kann da ein 6-Kerner immer noch mithalten ?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Have fun ! 


edit:

PS: Bye, bye 3. Platz !  Es war so schön mit Dir !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Mai 2020)

Merke: Es gibt immer einen, der besser ist. 

___________

[x] Voll Bock auf einen Multicore-Bench! 

BF5 bietet sich am ehesten an, da AssCreed erratische (nicht erotische) Tendenzen hat. Anno neigt auch zum Schwanken im CPU-Limit. Dabei gibt's noch ganz andere Kaliber, wie Cities Skylines und Planet Zoo, die auf der richtigen Mega-Map alles töten (ist aber nur eingeschränkt Multicore). 

[x] Noch mehr Bock auf einen GPU-lastigen Bench!

Witcher 3, Doom Eternal, RDR2 ... was ihr wollt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2020)

@Raff: AC:Od gewöhnst du das Erratische ab, wenn du nach jedem Run einen Reload des Savegames machst du vor allem Volumetrische Wolken auf Min stellst.


----------



## bisonigor (1. Mai 2020)

@Raff

BF5 bitte


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Raff: AC:Od gewöhnst du das Erratische ab, wenn du nach jedem Run einen Reload des Savegames machst du vor allem Volumetrische Wolken auf Min stellst.



Aber wenn ich "die Cloud" ausschalte, verliere ich auch mal eben ein Viertel der GPU-Last (IIRC). 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

Überlegt ihr mal weiter, bin derweil mal zur alten PCGH Benchstelle in Crysis 3 gerannt und hab einen run gemacht^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80WqfPmDm8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://capframex.com/api/SessionCol...5-a93d7f3dec63


----------



## Falcony6886 (1. Mai 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich wollt eigentlich ursprünglich hier noch mal reinschauen(wo ich dann gesehen hab, dass mein 3. Platz Geschichte is  ), um zu sagen, wie geil ich den R5 3600 finde, in Anbetracht von Preis-/Leistung, da man einen 3600 ja schon so *zwischen 160 und 200€* kriegt(auch mit x).
> Und damit kann man _die schnellste Ryzen Gaming CPU_ haben(edit: oder 2. schnellste, nach Bl4ckR4v3n's 3700x ? ). Nich übel !
> 
> Dazu noch kaum Stromverbrauch, wie man anhand Duvars Ergebnissen gut sehen kann.
> Das find' ich klasse.



Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Für den Kurs eine unglaubliche CPU, der Ryzen 5 3600. Wenn man mal überlegt: Ich habe mit X570 Board und Cashback nur knapp 300 Euro hingelegt, da ist man bei unter 500 Euro für CPU, Board, 32 GB Ram und einem vernünftigen Kühler! Erinnert mich an AthlonXP 2500+ Zeiten! Wenn man clever kauft, kriegt man ein komplettes System mit einer RTX 2070 Super/RX 5700 XT für 1000 bis 1200 Euro. Das ist schon genial! 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Anno neigt auch zum Schwanken im CPU-Limit.



Okay, das erklärt einiges... Ich habe mir euer Anno-Savegame geladen und wollte einfach noch ein zweites Game für mein RAM-Review benchen... Ich war kurz vor'm Durchdrehen, vor allem auf dem R7 1700. Der hatte so heftige Schwankungen... Das dauerte ewig, bis CapFrameX mal mit drei Runs zufrieden war und ein Ergebnis ausspuckte...

Es hätte nicht mehr lange gedauert, dann hätte es hier so ausgesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mr-eJ_x_MW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber: Einen habe ich noch! Die Grenze ist erreicht, mehr als DDR4-3200 möchte das Asus Prime X370-Pro mit Zen1 nicht - aber DDR4-3200 läuft nach zweimal Karhu über 10.000% und AIDA 64 bei CL14-17-17-28-42-1T absolut stabil. Dazu ließ sich der alte Achtkerner bei 1,4V zumindest für den Benchmark völlig problemlos mit 4,0 Ghz betreiben und ich habe die 30 FPS-Marke mit dem Ryzen 7 1700 geknackt:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|4,0 GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-17-17-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|30,2|17|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich zufrieden! 

Wobei die 30 FPS echt eine Wand für den 1700er sind... Die 100 Mhz von 3,9 Ghz zu 4,0 Ghz haben nahezu keine Auswirkung. Ich hatte vorher einen Run mit 3,9 Ghz absolviert und bin bei glatten 30 FPS gelandet. Selbst mit 3,6 Ghz komme ich noch auf 28,5 FPS bei Standard-VCore.


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

Ab jetzt werde ich keine Videos mehr dazu machen, weil das kostet doch etwas FPS.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mw0X_fvOBsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (67 Watt)|4.3 GHz |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-15-14-22-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|40,4 Fps|25|Link


----------



## TheOpenfield (1. Mai 2020)

Wie deiner einfach auf 4,3 und darüber boostet - Auto-OC scheint bei deinem zu funktionieren? Meinen kann ich nur mit fixer Taktung auf über 4,2 GHz überreden.  
War der Run jetzt mit oder ohne SMT?


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

SMT OFF, genau wie dieser hier jetzt:

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (62 Watt)|4.35 GHz |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-15-14-22-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|41,7 Fps|26|Link

Beim oberen run mit dem Video war PBO+200 x10 Scalar aktiviert und offsetspannung von +37mV, beim unteren run hier manuell 4.35GHz bei 1.45V manueller Spannung.

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass wir als AMDler, die stock Intel Krücken der PCGH nicht knacken können, dies musste ich einfach ändern und unsere rote Fahne hissen


----------



## TheOpenfield (1. Mai 2020)

Dann vielleicht das "6c/12t" noch anpassen 

Heftige Leistungsaufnahme für den Bench (PBO muss ja irre Spannungen anlegen) - warum nicht bei manuellen 4,35 bleiben?


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

Anscheinend ja, PBO killt die Effizienz brutal, aber hier mal noch ein Video mit diesen Settings, damit die Gemüter einiger ruhen können^^
Kein Full run und wie gesagt Aufnahme knabbert etwas an den FPS:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNij3skqSHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gaussmath (1. Mai 2020)

@Duvar Mach mal ein Reset der Overlay Config, dann sieht das nicht mehr so chaotisch aus. ^^


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

16W TDP run, weiter runter kann ich glaub nicht, aber ich teste es später mal aus, reicht jetzt erstmal für heute https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/074585c8-1a3f-4cbd-9ecf-a77cbb6cb952
SMT ist off, verbraucht ja auch Energie das SMT, aber woanders ist die besser aufgehoben^^

Mit meinem schnellen Resultat habe ich mich ~32% vom PCGH stock 3600 absetzen können bei den AVG FPS und bei P99 um 37%


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (1. Mai 2020)

So viel zum Thema Alltagssettings 
1,45V sind garantiert nicht gut für die CPU. Wie viel MHz hast du mit SMT Off noch rausgeholt?
Setz doch gleich mal den Ram auf so 1,8V und schau was du da noch so schaffst. 3800 CL12 sind doch sicher drin 
Wie reagiert eigentlich das Fabrik auf BCLK Oc? Vielleicht holen wir da noch ein paar Mhz raus.


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

Ich bin fertig, jetzt seid ihr erstmal dran, damit ich wieder den Anreiz hab ins Bios zu gehen 
RAM lief mit knapp über 1.5V, da hätte ich also deutlich noch Luft nach oben zu gegebener Zeit 
Sind natürlich keine Alltagssettings mit 1.45V, wobei die 165€ CPU dies länger mitmachen würde ggf machste später halt 50-100MHz weniger, würde also nicht sehr weh tun, wenn die etwas strapaziert wird durch die höhere Spannung. (was ich aber natürlich nicht mache)

Denke nicht das Igor Esenel und Co hier mit Alltagssettings benchen  Was man nicht alles macht für die Krone


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Merke: Es gibt immer einen, der besser ist.



Öfters auch mehrere.


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

BTW hier der Crysis 3 save: Crysis save.7z beim Filehorst - filehorst.de


----------



## Esenel (1. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [x] Noch mehr Bock auf einen GPU-lastigen Bench!
> 
> Witcher 3, Doom Eternal, RDR2 ... was ihr wollt.



Metro Exodus.
Power Limit Terror für Turing


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Mai 2020)

Doom Eternal mit passender Szene, wobei das Game eh so absurd hohe fps auf weist, dass ich mich frage, wieso nicht alle Games so laufen..


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

34W AVG für 37,8FPS AVG, nicht schlecht https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/121688c9-c144-4065-ab44-4018fc9601a2 (SMT OFF)

Bin grad am überlegen, welches Profil ich nutzen soll?
Mache mal ne Auflistung:

Alle runs SMT OFF

23W=30,7 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/c65280a8-db03-42d8-b644-5ca26b0d68a5
28W=35,5 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/88973a56-9ac6-471b-be47-fcf1f4b7a231
31W=37,2 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/8a743c37-c855-4257-98de-64f18f123d9b
34W=37.8 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/588f4e21-fda4-46db-9440-2c78149d12d8
35W=38,1 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/9bd4a23b-35fb-4808-ad95-1a0ebcee0a64 (Hier wurden 34W PPT eingestellt, die erwarteten 35W wurden erreicht, zusätzlich wurden hier +100MHz bei PBO eingestellt)
35W=38,4 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/862bfe21-e0f4-45e3-b0b5-4672e0b21add (Hier 37W eingestellt und hatte 38W erwartet, vermute da CPU nur bis 4.2GHz boostet und diese auch erreicht locker bei einer etwas niedrigeren Wattanzahl als eingestellt, ergo AVG 35W, dies führte zum Test oben drüber)
37W=39,0 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/672601a2-3cd9-497b-850a-5c20122f6332 (Hier dieselben Settings wie eins drüber, aber mit +200MHz PBO)
62W= 41,7 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/ed49c087-8a29-4046-93e8-770be629fca2 (manuell 4.35GHz bei 1.45V eingestellt)

Muss mal noch paar runs schnell machen, weiß nicht mehr was mit oder ohne SMT war von meinen Ergebnissen...
Aber so wie ich das bei diesen 3 Ergebnissen schon sehe, ist der Sprung nach 34W relativ klein im Vergleich zu den 23W.
Der 23W run hat paar richtig eklige Spikes und lows, Frametimes sehen nicht gut aus dort... Ich mache mal nen 28W run schnell.

Edit: Hmm 28W hat zwar gute AVG FPS aber... 

Edit 2:

Hmm ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 31W vs 34W, kann die mal wer anschauen im Detail und mir bei der Entscheidung helfen pls?

Edit 3:

Ich wollte mal sehen, wie sich die FPS leicht oberhalb der 34W entwickeln, also habe ich im Bios 37W PPT eingestellt, was eigentlich in 38W resultieren sollte, daraus wurden aber 35W AVG, TDC/EDC haben nicht limitiert, bei allen runs habe ich -87mV offset, woran kann es sonst liegen?
Ich vermute eigentlich an dem Takt von 4.2GHz der da schon längst erreicht wird aber 
Womöglich muss ich jetzt mal +200 bei PBO eintragen. (Aktuell ist Scalar bei x1 und +0 beim Takt)

Edit 4:

Hab jetzt mal nur +200 eingestellt und die Settings beibehalten (37WPPT), habe während des runs max 4300MHz gesehen und der Verbrauch ist jetzt auch bei AVG 37W und FPS bei 39 https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/c3ff68b2-a7a6-4f50-a1da-17de48589440
Die +200MHz bei PBO sind wohl etwas utopisch bei -87mV offset, werde dies mal auf +100 reduzieren und erneut prüfen ob ich beim 34W PPT Setting auch mehr FPS haben könnte durch die +100 die ich jetzt einstellen werde...

Edit 5:

Ja die AVG FPS wurden minimal höher https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/4520a861-2e8a-494a-b389-37143d7521ea
Lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich, glaub der Takt schwankt so deutlich stärker hin und her.

Edit 6: 

Ja ich weiß, der post ist recht unübersichtlich geworden, weil ich immer wieder was rein editiert habe, was mich gerade wurmt ist der Mega Sprung auf 62W für die 41.7FPS, das muss echt besser gehen, mal sehen, ich nähere mich mal weiter peu a peu an und erhöhe den PPT Wert langsam.
Diesmal mache ich aber einen größeren Sprung, jaa auch mir wird es langsam zu blöd, stelle mal 44W PPT ein und +150MHz, was in 45W resultieren sollte hoffentlich^^

Edit 7:

Ich versteh es nicht, habe 45W erwartet, aber es wurden nur 38W und nur 38.9FPS, EDC/TDC limitiert nicht, einzig was mit einfällt ist Scalar erhöhen, weil das ist die ganze Zeit bei x1, ich teste mal was mit x6 rauskommt und denselben Settings wie eben.

Edit 8:

Leute um Ryzen zu verstehen braucht man nen Prof. ich raffs nicht, habe oben genannte Änderungen vorgenommen, aber was hab ich bekommen? Ja gut Verbrauch ist gestiegen auf 41W AVG aber FPS RUNTER auf 38,4!
Was ist wohl des Rätsels Lösung? Muss man etwa seiner CPU den Verbrauch genehmigen, der ihm am besten schmeckt? (Falls man mit PBO/PPT etc arbeitet)
Ich lauf hier einfach gegen eine Wand ab dem Punkt, ab hier geht es wohl nur noch mit manuellem Takt und Spannung weiter, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
Aber sei es drum, dieses Rätsel kann ein anderer lösen, ich wollte wissen welches Profil ich machen sollte, was nehme ich denn da nur?

Edit 9:

Ich schwanke zwischen 31W vs dem besseren 35W run, mit dem bin ich ~3% schneller bei, verbrauche dabei aber auch 13% mehr, denke die Münze ist gefallen 31W hat gewonnen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> BTW hier der Crysis 3 save: Crysis save.7z beim Filehorst - filehorst.de



Da kommt man übrigens auch schnell hin, wenn man in der Konsole "map fields" eingibt. IIRC. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (1. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da kommt man übrigens auch schnell hin, wenn man in der Konsole "map fields" eingibt. IIRC.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Danke und ich bin wien Berserker dahin gerannt...
Kannst du was zu meinem Edit 3 oben sagen vllt?


----------



## drebbin (2. Mai 2020)

Ich befürchte Lord Balwe ist am Ende 

eigenes Bench-Windows10 eingerichtet -> alle möglichen Dienste deaktivert -> die CPU ans Limit getrieben

Drebbin|Intel Core i7-5775c(31W)|4,121GHz+3,7GHzCache+2,3GHzL4-Cache|4k/8T|16 GiB DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-1T|AMD Vega 64|26,7|15,7|Link


----------



## Duvar (2. Mai 2020)

Konnte mich noch etwas verbessern:

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (55 Watt)|4.35 GHz |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-15-12-28-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|41,9 Fps|26|Link

Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich gar keine 1.45V brauche, lief auch mit 1.375V (LLC1, droppt also noch unter Last etwas)  
52W sind auch möglich dadurch https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/6650558c-b4b3-4dc0-9343-0379e6ad1462
Sieht dadurch langsam besser aus gegenüber den Intels^^
Zumindest gegenüber Esenels Ultra Setup^^ https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...dom-come-deliverance-cpu-29.html#post10285785
Igor vergessen wir hier mal, der ist net normal.
Jedoch muss man bedenken, dass das bei mir max OC ist, teste später mal mit weniger Takt und Spannung, werde mal die 45W anvisieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> 31W hat gewonnen



Jetzt mach mal eine Einstellung rein und zock auch wieder ne Runde. 
Dafür machen wir den ganzen Kram ja schließlich, dass wir anschließend mit geil optimiertem System, nach unserem Geschmack, wunderbar die tollen Spiele genießen können. 

Nicht vergessen: have fun ! 


edit(wie meistens  ) :



Duvar schrieb:


> Sieht dadurch langsam besser aus gegenüber den Intels^^



Beste Gaming CPUs bleiben aber _die Intels_ nun mal. 
Da is nix zu rütteln, dran. Auch *immer noch mit 14nm+++*.

Es is, wie's is.
Mal schaun ob Ryzen 4000er dann an die alten 14nm+++ 9900k ran kommen. 
Vielleicht so _ganz knapp_.


----------



## drebbin (2. Mai 2020)

Also ich bleibe dabei das die Vega mich im CPU-Limit zurückhält xD

Habe soeben nochmal einen Run gemacht @stock 

Drebbin|Intel Core i7-5775c(26W)|3,3GHz+Boost|4k/8T|16 GiB DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-1T|AMD Vega 64|24,2|14,6|Link

und komme damit auf geringere Werte als die PCGH mit ner GTX 2080Ti, und wenn es nur 4% sind...es nervt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2020)

Das liegt leider durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, DX11-MT klappt mit Nvidia einfach besser.

Hast du keine einzige Geforce in Reichweite? Da reicht ja auch etwas Gammliges, evtl. eine GTX 970. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> _etwas Gammliges_, evtl. eine *GTX 970*.



Du bist so pöse !  
edit:



Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Umbau von RX 580 *zu GTX 1070* auch direkt 2-3 FPS mehr herausgeholt! ^^



Die hat ja auch richtige 8GB und nicht etwa 6,5+1,5 GB oder so.


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Mai 2020)

drebbin schrieb:


> Also ich bleibe dabei das die Vega mich im CPU-Limit zurückhält xD



Ich habe bei Umbau von RX 580 zu GTX 1070 auch direkt 2-3 FPS mehr herausgeholt! ^^

Auf der alten Mühle (i5-3570k, R9 290X) habe ich einmal mit dem alten Treiber (19.6 oder so) und dem neuen (20.2.) gebencht - der alte war ebenfalls 2 FPS flotter als die neue Radeon Software. Evtl. liegt den Radeons also auch der neue Treiber nicht so sehr bei KDC - oder es lag bei mir nur an der alten Karte...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Mai 2020)

Alle aktuellen Werte drin, vor allem von Professor Doktor Duvar, auch genant der "Ryzen Conductor". Ich dürfte das Spiel bald durch haben, dann würde ich alles zurücksetzen und wieder mitmischen. Meinen RAM ziehe ich derweil langsam an, bei gleichen Timings und Spannungen packe ich jetzt solange jeweils eine Taktstufe inklusive IF drauf, bis es instabil wird. Bin derzeit erst bei DDR4-3266 und entsprechend 1.633 MHz IF, gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> 23W=30,7 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/c65280a8-db03-42d8-b644-5ca26b0d68a5
> 28W=35,5 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/88973a56-9ac6-471b-be47-fcf1f4b7a231
> 31W=37,2 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/8a743c37-c855-4257-98de-64f18f123d9b
> 34W=37.8 FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/588f4e21-fda4-46db-9440-2c78149d12d8
> ...



Du könnntest mit den Daten ja mal ne Effizienzkurve erstellen. Eventuell hat die sogar einen Verlauf, aus dem sich ein Sweetspot ableiten lässt. Für die Wissenschaft, Duvar! 

Edit: Hab's jetzt gemacht für dich. Kriegst feinsten Service von Gauss. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst leider nochmal ran Duvar. Das Optimum ist lange nicht in Sicht. ^^

```
clc

power_values = [23, 28, 31, 34, 35, 35, 37, 62];
perf_values = [30.7, 35.5, 37.2, 37.8, 38.1, 38.4, 39.0, 41.7];

perf_per_watt_values = perf_values./power_values;

plot(perf_per_watt_values, 'r')
title ("Duvars Performance pro Watt Kurve");
```



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Alle aktuellen Werte drin, vor allem von  Professor Doktor Duvar, auch genant der "Ryzen Conductor". Ich dürfte  das Spiel bald durch haben, dann würde ich alles zurücksetzen und wieder  mitmischen. Meinen RAM ziehe ich derweil langsam an, bei gleichen  Timings und Spannungen packe ich jetzt solange jeweils eine Taktstufe  inklusive IF drauf, bis es instabil wird. Bin derzeit erst bei DDR4-3266  und entsprechend 1.633 MHz IF, gut Ding will Weile haben



Alles unter 1800MHz IF ist Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Alles unter 1800MHz IF ist Kindergeburtstag.


Mein 3900X macht auch 1.900 MHz mit. Nur dürfte der Speicher bei den aktuellen scharfen Timings die 1.900MHz nicht halten. Ich taste mich daher langsam heran.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Mein 3900X macht auch 1.900 MHz mit. Nur dürfte der Speicher bei den aktuellen scharfen Timings die 1.900MHz nicht halten. Ich taste mich daher langsam heran.



Dann geh besser auf 3733 CL16. Das führt zu Intercore Latenzen von knapp unter 70ns.  Auf die RAM-Latenz bezogen, ist alles unter 65ns bei Zen 2 top.


----------



## coldastop (2. Mai 2020)

In der Liste ist ein Fehler drin, die 53.1 sind mit 5,2/4,8 entstanden.

siehe:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...dom-come-deliverance-cpu-56.html#post10296262


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Mein 3900X macht auch 1.900 MHz mit. Nur dürfte der Speicher bei den aktuellen scharfen Timings die 1.900MHz nicht halten. Ich taste mich daher langsam heran.



Versuch es sonst einfach als Startpunkt nochmal mit dem DRAM-Calculator, wenn du dich nicht langsam hochtasten möchtest. Hat bei mir jetzt mit einem 32 GB-Kit gut funktioniert! Deine Samsung B-Dies werden da sicherlich wesentlich schärfere Timings gehen können als meine Micron E-Dies. Die "Fast" Settings aus dem DRAM-Calculator sind jedenfalls völlig stabil bei DDR4-3800 CL16:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest ein guter Ausgangspunkt für weiteres Tuning - worauf ich gerade nach einer Woche RAM-Bastelei allerdings erstmal keine Lust habe.  Vielleicht die Tage nochmal... Die 65 ns sind schließlich noch nicht erreicht...


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Mai 2020)

@Dave

Ich hoffe du hast im Ryzen Sammler mit gelesen, da hatte ich einige Links da gelassen, für etwaige RAM Settings.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. Mai 2020)

@Duvar 

Du willst doch hoffentlich nicht dein Setup anhand dieses Benchmarks wählen? Oder läufst du die Straße hoch und runter Tag ein Tag aus?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Mai 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast im Ryzen Sammler mit gelesen, da hatte ich einige Links da gelassen, für etwaige RAM Settings.


Ja habe schon einige getestet. Weder meine 1.633 MHz noch sämtliche andere getesten Presets laufen irgendwie stabil. Einfach mal Auto-Timings bei 1,35 Volt und DDR4-3733 fährt auch nicht hoch. Ich weiß nicht, als welchen Stellschrauben ich drehen muss, damit es stabil wird


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Mai 2020)

Am wichtigsten werden die Widerstände sein, cads / rtt und proc odt.

Dazu dann das ausloten der Spannungen von vddp und vddg.
Vsoc Spannung kann natürlich auch variieren.

Da die Spannungen sehr häufig auch von der CPU abhängig sind kann man das leider nicht immer 1:1 übernehmen.

Versuchs mal hiermit ob das startet.

3733 MHz / 1866 IF
UCLK = MEMCLK

Besonderheit:
Bei MSI Brettern sind einige Timings in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge als unten angegeben, also da ein wenig auf die Timing-Bezeichnung achten.

Gear Down Mode on
Power Down Mode off

tCL 14 (16)
tRCDRD 15 (16)
tRCDWR 14 (16)
tRP 14 (16)
tRAS 28 (32)
tRC 42 (48)
tRRDS 4
tRRDL 8
tFAW 24
tWTRS 4
tWTRL 8
tWR 16
tRDRDSCL 4
tWRWRSCL 4
tRFC 280 (320)
tCWL 16
tRTP 10
tRDWR 9
tWRRD 3
tWRWRSC 1
tWRWRSD 7
tWRWRDD 7
tRDRDSC 1
tRDRDSD 5
tRDRDDD 5
tCKE 1

ProcODT 32-48 probieren

RTTnom 34 Ohm (RZQ/7)  oder disabled
RTTwr 0 Ohm (disabled - Off)
RTTpark 48 Ohm (RZQ/5)

Obrige Werte für 2x8GB

Bei 2x16GB mit 
RTTnom  5 (oder 7
RTTwr 3 (oder 2)
RTTpark 1

CADs 24-20-24-24 (alternativ 24-24-24-24 oder 20-20-20-20)
Vdimm 1,44v (bis hoch zu 1.46v)
VDDP Auto
VSoC 1.1 fixieren
VDDG 0.850 - 1.1v testen (synchron)

Wenn es sich um B-Dies handelt sollte das wenigstens booten.

Die Werte in Klammern sind von der Spannung abhängig und höhere Werte benötigen weniger vdimm


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich kann man die Gaming-Basis gut mit dem Test hier einstellen.
Ansonsten hat man oft mehr oder weniger doch die GPU mit dabei, die da mit reinspielt, was das Limit angeht.

Aber hier ...


> Weil es eine CPU-Fressmaschine ist und somit sehr geringe Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte stellt. Es genügt bereits eine AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT/8G oder Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060/6G und ihr könnt einen Intel Core i9-9900KS voll ausfahren.



 ... beste Bedingungen, um damit seine Basis gut einzustellen und dann auf Rockstable zu trimmen, oder Effizienz, oder was auch immer man mag.

Ich tüftel gerade an einer Mischung aus Stromsparend/lockere Temps und Hardcoreleistung. 
Aber das Schwierige in meinem Fall war es, das Ganze wirklich Rockstable, also auch so stabil hin zu kriegen, dass auch mit allen möglichen Test, keinerlei(Null) Fehler, oder Abstürze auftreten. Und nicht nur mal eben 2-5 Minuten nicht.

Ich mach dazu mittlerweile einfach 10 Memtests a 2GB auf und lass es laufen.
Zuletzt hatte ich nämlich mit meiner "High-Power" Einstellung doch noch irgendwann bei 170% Durchlauf bei einem der 10 Memtests einen Fehler angezeigt bekommen.

Das hieß für mich, das System ist nicht stabil, also alles auf Anfang und neu testen, bis es wirklich stabil, ohne jegliche Fehler läuft.

Mittlerweile müssen die 10 Memtests dafür bei mir mindestens alle 200% Durchlauf haben, ohne einen einzigen Fehler irgendwo. Sonst isses nix.
Wenn das der Fall ist, darf Prime95 ran. Blend Test halbe Stunde(mind. , manchmal auch 45 Min-1Std.). Das ist sowohl nochmal ein memory Check, als auch gleichzeitig Stabilitätstest, für Strom/Volt/Temps, wie auch die 10 Memtests, die auch ganz schön reinhauen.
Alles natürlich immer inkl. AVX, also keinem AVX offset(offset=0).

Wenn alles gut läuft, heißt das aber noch nicht, dass es immer stabil ist. 
Dazu teste ich dann noch beliebte checks wie Cinebench15 und Cinebench 20 und wenn alles gut läuft, dann eben noch einige verschiedene Spiele, die auch manchmal noch andere Anforderungen stellen, je nach Einstellung/Spiel.

Erst wenn alles wirklich ohne jegliche Fehler läuft, nenn' ich das "Rockstable", also für mich stabil genug.
100% sicher ist man natürlich nie, vor irgendwelchen Fehlern(vor allem, wenn man mal über Nacht laufen lässt), aber damit hab ich das dann für mich für den Zockbetrieb zufriedenstellend sicher eingestellt. 

*Das dauert* ... 

Hier mal während meinem letzten Test, wo ich gerade checke, ob der eine Fehler an zu harten Timings lag, oder an den Volt/Watt Einstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das läuft aktuell für mich "rockstable".
(Alle anderen Tests auch erfolgreich durchlaufen)

Jetzt gehe ich _von dem Ergebnis_ wieder ran, um zu checken, wo ich noch was wegnehmen kann, an Volt/Watt/Temps, ohne dass es zu großen Einfluss auf niedrigere fps hat.
Oder ob ich manche Timings doch wieder höher einstellen kann, ohne Fehler hervorzurufen.


Und ich finde man kann dann anhand dieser Testszene hier auch gut noch was testen, wie viel Power man denn(CPU- und Speichertechnisch+cache usw.) noch übrig hat, wenn man bestimmte Einstellungen runtergeschraubt hat, um alles wirklich stabil zu haben und die Temps und den Verbrauch auch noch so, dass man sagen kann, "_Ja. Das lass ich jetzt die nächsten 5 Jahre so laufen_.".

Das Gute an der ganzen Einstellerei ist halt, *dass man danach erst mal Ruhe hat*, mit Einstellerei.
Man hat es dann echt ausgiebig gecheckt, dass es stabil ist und in allen Spielen is man dann safe, zumindest für seine Verhältnisse.
Wenn man dazu dann noch seine Internetleitung gut durchgecheckt hat, auf guten PING, ohne Packetloss und mit sehr gutem Speed, steht allen Spielen nichts mehr im Wege, sowohl online MP, als auch offline SP. 

Ich speichere die Einstellungen natürlich im UEFI, so dass ich bei Bedarf auch mal zwischen Bench-, Highpower-Rockstable und kühlen Stromspareinstellungen hin und her switschen kann, wobei ich wohl standardmäßig immer bei meiner "Highpower Rockstable" Einstellung bleiben werde. 
Wozu hab ich sonst ne Highend Gamingbasis !?

Und wenn Ende des Jahres dann noch die 1080Ti raus und die 3080 reinwandert, dann bin ich happy, bis 2025.


----------



## Duvar (2. Mai 2020)

Hab mal auf 4.3GHz runtergetaktet bei 1.312V im Bios und schwupps Verbrauch bei 47W bei noch super Performance, da geht noch was https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/6883d45b-dc04-43f8-8b3a-2320ea9376f1
Wow sehe grad, hab ja fast mein best Score geknackt^^ Dafür das der Verbrauch bei dem mickrigen Performanceverlust so stark runter geht ist schon geil.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Mai 2020)

Das Optimieren macht auch echt Spaß. Auch wenn mal einige Tage, oder Wochen in's Land ziehen.

Aber was soll's ... is ja für n guten Zweck: 2 fps mehr.


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Mai 2020)

Wochen? 

Ich sitze seit Monaten an einem Setting mit Gear Down Mode Off und weiter als 5800% bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 
(würde auch nochmal so 2 - 3 FPS bringen wegen der gesenkten Latenzen -> wenn diese denn niedrig bleiben würden)

Da ist das bei Intel "etwas" einfacher.


----------



## Duvar (2. Mai 2020)

Ich sitze seit Ryzen Release dran 
Nee Spaß, ich sitze seit 2012 dran, als Jim Keller zu AMD kam^^

Edit: Auf 4.2GHz und 1.25V bin ich bei 44W und 40.8FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/cc061e52-0074-4eb3-9b8b-6fe73e4a1527
Die letzten 2 runs waren jetzt aber mit sehr schnellem RAM.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Mai 2020)

Ihr seid bekloppt !   

Und @ Duvar's letztes Edit-Ergebnis : Hab schon n Schreck gekriegt. Im ersten Moment hab ich 48 fps gelesen.


----------



## Duvar (2. Mai 2020)

Komme grad nicht weiter, hänge bei 32W und 37.8FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/56b4732a-9cb1-4f67-b818-e75e2297d6fc
Hab mal mein drittlangsamstes 3800er RAM Profil aktiviert (3800CL16) und mit dem 31W PPT Profil kombiniert mit SMT OFF.
Da dieses RAM Setting ja durstiger ist als meine 3600C18, habe ich natürlich das Problem, dass die Kerne nicht mehr so hochtakten, also habe ich mal SoC -81mV offset reingehauen und oben verlinktes Ergebnis erreicht.
Glaub wenn ich mein 3600CL18 Setting noch etwas stramm ziehe, indem ich die Ramvoltage etwas erhöhe, könnte ich womöglich die 38FPS knacken mit 31W.

Ist schon nervig der Kram, ich erkläre euch das mal auf ausländisch^^
Durch Deaktivierung von SMT habe ich eine bestimmte Menge an Saft bekommen, die es schlau umzuverteilen gilt, wir nennen den Saft mal Ayran.
Nun habe ich Gäste aus Kernia (CPU Kerne) bekommen und hab denen etwas Ayran zur Verfügung gestellt, dann Kollegas aus SoCland die auch Ayran lieben, dann wäre da noch meine Freunde aus RAMenien die auch noch den ein oder anderen Schluck wollen.
Nun gebe ich Ramenien ein Glas, schreit schon Socland nach mehr, ebenso Kernia. Nun nehme ich die Spannung dort weg gebe sie hierhin und umgekehrt, es ist ein wirrwarr, ein hin und her, bis die Balance gefunden wird und alle zufrieden sind mit der Ayranmenge^^
Hinzu kommen tausend andere Sachen um es den Herrschaften recht zu machen, sagst zu Ramenien, bitte mach mal etwas langsamer und lockere deine Timings, dann wirst du auch nicht so durstig, dann den Socländern sagen, dass die jetzt einen stärkeren offset bekommen, damit die andere Partei wieder glücklicher wird usw

Mir fällt grad auf, was ich eigentlich für eine shice hier schreibe, denke dies ist der Beweis, das langsam gut ist und ich es lassen sollte 

Edit:  

Seht ihr was ich meine? https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/94cf3ee6-f81a-4c81-bc0d-189d5d6f8c32
Ramtakt und Timings angepasst, Spannungen angepasst, Ayran ordentlich verteilt und schwupps steigen die FPS wieder trotz eingestellten 31W PPT.
Sehe grad ist exakt die Performance von Darkearth seinem OC 3900X nur mit dem Unterschied, dass seine CPU 95W gebraucht hat, während meine mit 32W operiert, sprich 3 fache an Verbrauch.
Kein Angriff jetzt auf Dark, er braucht seinen 3900X für andere arbeiten und der muss/soll bei ihm so laufen, weil es ihm viel Zeit erspart.


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Mai 2020)

Welches OC bei meiner CPU? Ich übertakte nichts. Oder hatte ich hier mal ein Ergebnis mit oc gepostet? Wenn ja dann aber ohne Eintrag.


----------



## bisonigor (2. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [x] Voll Bock auf einen Multicore-Bench!
> 
> BF5 bietet sich am ehesten an, da AssCreed erratische (nicht erotische) Tendenzen hat.



Assassin's Creed 2 oder 1 ist damit gemeint?


https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assa.../News/Ubisoft-verschenkt-drei-Spiele-1349261/


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Mai 2020)

Ich denke, es ist Assassin's Creed Odyssey oder Origins als Benchmark gemeint! 

Gratis gibt's aktuell Teil 2!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (2. Mai 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Welches OC bei meiner CPU? Ich übertakte nichts. Oder hatte ich hier mal ein Ergebnis mit oc gepostet? Wenn ja dann aber ohne Eintrag.



Aso, nee meinte das was du hast eintragen lassen. Kannst ja mal nachholen dann bei Gelegenheit, mal sehen was du noch rauskitzeln kannst.
Ich hab mal den RAM etwas optimiert bzw so eine Art Zwischenlösung versucht zu basteln, wo der verbrauch gering bleibt, aber Speed noch schnell ist.
SoC offset -150mV, Ram läuft mit ~1.34V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Bock den Ryzen Master zu installieren wegen den Timings, hatte gefragt ob jmd diesen Zen Timing Tool hochladen kann, hab dazu nix gefunden im Netz.


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. Mai 2020)

Findest du hier
https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/download/v1.0.4/ZenTimings_v1.0.4.zip

PS: Habe mal geschaut, was mein RAM bei ~1,2V und ~1V SOC macht -> nicht viel. Bei 3200 MHz ist Schluss bei den gleichen Timings, die ich mit 3800 fahre. Ergo machts bei mir wenig Sinn, noch 3-5W aus dem SOC zu quetschen.


----------



## Duvar (3. Mai 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Findest du hier
> https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/download/v1.0.4/ZenTimings_v1.0.4.zip
> 
> PS: Habe mal geschaut, was mein RAM bei ~1,2V und ~1V SOC macht -> nicht viel. Bei 3200 MHz ist Schluss bei den gleichen Timings, die ich mit 3800 fahre. Ergo machts bei mir wenig Sinn, noch 3-5W aus dem SOC zu quetschen.



Danke hatte schon Dark im Ryzen Sammler verlinkt gehabt.


----------



## drebbin (3. Mai 2020)

Fresst das ihr P99 - Lord Balwe ist noch nicht am Ende 

Drebbin|Intel Core i7-5775c(31W)|4,112GHz+3,72GHzCache+2,3GHzL4-Cache|4k/8T|16 GiB DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-1T|AMD Vega 64|26,9|16,6|Link

PS: Nein, ich habe hier leider niemanden der mir eine brauchbare GTX herausrückt^^

edit:

minimum FpS gehalten und 1 FpS av.  gewonnen - schön wenn man sich über die kleinen Dinge im Leben freuen kann^^

Drebbin|Intel Core i7-5775c(30W)|4,2GHz+3,7GHzCache+2,3GHzL4-Cache|4k/8T|16 GiB DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-1T|AMD Vega 64|27,9|16,6|Link

-> und Sandy Bridge sieht bei knapp einem 10tel Verbrauch endlich meine Rücklichter xDD


----------



## Duvar (4. Mai 2020)

Hatte auch noch ein run gemacht gestern bei 35W und 39.1FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/acb3921a-1bed-4949-bf6a-79e90ff9bbaf

Mir wäre es eigentlich lieber, wenn Dave dieses Resultat von mir eingetragen hätte https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/965672d6-d5c4-4052-8b71-eb602ff89e94
Hab da zwar 0.1FPS weniger, aber dafür auch deutlich weniger Verbrauch. Geht das Dave? Wenn ja poste ich es nochmal richtig.
Sind immerhin 17% Differenz beim Verbrauch bei quasi gleicher Performance.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. Mai 2020)

Duvar, du hast inzwischen so viele Sachen hier eingereicht, dass ich eh nicht mehr durchblicke. Du könntest die Liste inzwischen auch allein füllen. 
Geb mir gerne einen Durchlauf, den du gerne drin hättest. Wegen mir auch zwei, einmal max. OC und einmal max. Effizienz

@drebbin
Cooles Ergebnis 
Ich habe es direkt eingetragen.


----------



## Duvar (4. Mai 2020)

Danke Dave, würde gerne mein aktuelles Ergebnis mit dem hier ersetzt haben:

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (47 Watt)|4.3 GHz |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-15-12-28-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|41,8 Fps|26|Link

UV Eintrag wäre dann dieser hier:

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (28 Watt)| 3,8 GHz+Boost |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL18-18-18-32-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|35,5 Fps|21|Link


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Mai 2020)

Hut ab ! Respekt.

Tolle Optimierungsarbeit.
Ich weiß wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt, da ich gerade eben erst mit meiner Optimierung, zumindest für heute, für meine 24/7 Einstellung einigermaßen zufrieden bin.
Die is jetzt für alle Fälle Rockstable und trotzdem noch einigermaßen flott.

Egal ob ich in Prime95 einen small, oder smallest ffts test anschmeiße, oder einen Blend, oder Large fft test, ob ich 11 Memtests a 2 GB gleichzeitig laufen lasse und das lange, ob ich Cinebench15, oder 20 laufen lasse, ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, in dem Sinne, dass das Ganze vor allem erst mal stabil bleibt, nicht abschmiert und natürlich absolut keinen einzigen Fehler ausspuckt, auch z.B. nach 2 Stunden Memtests(x11 a 2GB) nicht. Dazu bin ich jetzt auch so weit, dass ich den Strombedarf so eingeregelt hab, dass die Temps für mich auch für 24/7 ok gehen.
Die Leistung is auch noch einigermaßen ok.

Da ich nun aber mal wieder in's Bettchen muss, kann ich da leider erst morgen dran weiter optimieren. Sieht aber schon sehr gut aus. 
Und das is dann auch kein "Grillfest" mehr. Mein Ziel ist es, egal was kommt, keine roten Zahlen mehr in HWINFO zu sehen. Also in der Regel nicht über 90 Grad C° zu gehen(halt mit meiner leisen Luftkühlung). Halt auch für Prime95 ohne AVX offset usw. .

Dann bin ich zufrieden für den 24/7 Zockbetrieb, denn da sollte dann nichts mehr schocken können, wenn die ganzen Tests gut und nicht zu heiß laufen. 

Hab aktuell auf 4,7GHz runtergeregelt und auch den Strom ordentlich begrenzt. 
Trotzdem halt noch mit ziemlich schnellem Speicher.

Müsste mal checken, was ich mit solchen stark eingegrenzten 24/7 Einstellungen noch hinkriege an Leistung, die wirklich absolut Rockstable in meinen Augen sind.
Bin auch mal gespannt, was die Sensoren da auslesen. Glaub ich mach mal damit schnell noch n Run, vorm Bettchen. 
Bin da selber gespannt drauf. 

PS: Hammer was du da für ne Leistung aus dem System kitzelst, mit so wenig Watt. Echt Hut ab Duvar.

edit:
Mal eben mein Testrun für den ersten 24/7 Check.
44,5/23,7  mit für mich extrem gedrosselter Kraft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is natürlich nich mehr für die Wertung hier. Nur mal so, als Beispiel für mein 24/7 Einstellungsergebnis. 
Glaub dafür hatte ich ca. max 120 Watt eingestellt und halt nur 4,7 GHz. Aber immerhin auch 4,7 GHz cache. 

Mit den 74 Durchschnitts Grad C° bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, für meine Silent-Luftkühlung. 

Von da kann ich morgen weiter tüfteln, ob ich bei dem Stromangebot/Temps noch etwas mehr Leistung rauskitzeln kann, ohne Fehler zu produzieren, oder Stabilität einzubüßen.
Tricky war die Sache mit der Spannung, die so hin zu kriegen, dass die Kiste nie abschmiert, egal welchen Prime test ich starte(bei erträglichen Temps), oder auch mal ein Cinebench(15/20). Glaub da kann ich noch was verbessern.

Naja, jetzt erst mal Heia. Gute N8 @ all


----------



## Duvar (5. Mai 2020)

Danke für das Update Dave, nur die RAM Settings bei dem UV run sind falsch, hab das auch erst im Nachhinein bemerkt und editiert im letzten post, entschuldige bitte.
So sieht das Ranking schon viel besser aus für AMD


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> So sieht das Ranking schon viel besser aus für AMD



Ja, sieht schon besser für die Ryzen aus.  

Auch schön zu sehen, dass ich mit meinem rockstable 24/7 Setting schon direkt hinter dem "maxed out" PCGH GPU rig komme.
Die 3,.. fps weniger sind dafür schon sehr, sehr nice. Hat sich gelohnt die Tüftelei.

Ich glaub so lass ich das. 

Total schonend für die Hardware und trotzdem noch fix.

Getrimmt nicht unbedingt hier auf den Benchmark, sondern eher auf die ganzen Stabilitätstests(AVX offset = 0), was Leistung, Temps und Fehlerfreiheit angeht. Das war mir das Wichtigste. Stets "kühl" (unter 90 Grad C°   ) und absolut fehlerfrei. So kann ich safe und sorgenfrei alle Games starten, die's gibt. Läuft schnell und absolut fehlerfrei.

Tja ... kann ich jetzt eigentlich 4,7GHz(@24/7) in die Sig schreiben.  
Bin ich doch kein 5GHz-King mehr.  Kann ich gar nicht mehr rumposen.

Aber reicht bis 2025.  

edit:
Jetzt muss vorne nur noch RTX 3080 in der Sig stehen, dann passt alles. 


edit2:

Hab mal meinen alten Benchmark Save gecheckt, wo ich in RDR2 einen run durch die stark bevölkerte Stadt St. Denis mache, 90 Sekunden lang durch die Hauptstraßen dort(is teilweise ein wenig Slalomlauf um die ganze Bevölkerung dort).
Genial, wie fluffig sich RDR2 nun mit meinen Einstellungen(WQHD "hoch") anfühlt(und dazu halt noch "kühl" und hardware schonend). 

63 Grad C° average:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Link

Klasse, was ich für flüssige FPS dort jetzt habe. I love it ! 

Hatte dazu noch meinen alten, aktuellen Spielstand eingeladen(außerhalb im offenen Gelände) und bin da echt um die 100 fps mit dem Pferd herumgeritten. Superzackig, wie sich das anfühlt, vom inputlag her. Natürlich auch geil , mit vsync off, g-sync an. Und dazu noch in guter Grafik.


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. Mai 2020)

So, es ging nicht anders... Ich musste mir einfach ein 16 GB Kit mit Samsung B-Dies besorgen, weil ich unbedingt mal den Vergleich haben wollte. Also habe ich mir G.Skill Ripjaws V bestellt und auf das alte Prime X370-Pro verpflanzt. Der R5 3600 kommt auch noch in das Vergnügen, wenn die Biester unter die Wakü passen. Tja, und was soll ich sagen?! Einer geht noch:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|4,0 GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|31,6|18|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon heftig, die Biester! Out-of-the-Box fast so schnell wie das getunte Gigabyte-Kit, leicht optimiert sogar nochmal schneller... Dabei sind die Dinger sogar günstiger, nur ohne RGB-Bling-Bling... 

Jemand, der Ahnung von Speicher-Tuning hat, kann da bestimmt noch mehr herausholen!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Mai 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Duvar|AMD Ryzen 5 3600 *(28 Watt)*| 3,8 GHz+Boost |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL18-18-18-32-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|35,5 Fps|21|Link



Hab jetzt auch mal den Strom etwas reduziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




46,8|26,0| bei 3 Watt  

Link


----------



## gaussmath (9. Mai 2020)

@Chris: Was hast du im BIOS kaputt gemacht? ^^


----------



## Duvar (10. Mai 2020)

77°C max Temp bei 3W?^^ Hmmm


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Mai 2020)

Irgendwie hab ich die Volt nicht runter gekriegt, also hab ich das BIOS gehackt. 
Jetzt bin ich im Stromsparmodus bei 3,6 GHz. Aber Leistung satt. 
Fühlt sich inGame flüssig wie nie zuvor an. Hammerzackig.

Hab da so viel rumgetüftelt, dass mein UEFI nun einzigartig ist und aufgegeben hat. Vielleicht hab ich das Ding auch zu sehr gegrillt und da sind jetzt irgendwelche Kontakte unkontrolliert zusammengeschmolzen.  
Aber irgendwie rockstable, auch bei Prime 95 und Memtests. 

Glaub so langsam bin ich dann doch zufrieden, mit den Settings. Aber zuletzt hab ich doch wirklich einiges geändert.
Hab eben noch getestet, was ich so hinkriege, mit 3,6 GHz und 3 Watt  :


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht für die Stromspareinstellungen. 



Feddich getrimmt ...
... für heute. 

PS: Warum stinkt das hier nach verbrannten Kabeln ? 

N8 @ all


----------



## Duvar (10. Mai 2020)

Ich hab derweil mal einen 25W FH4 run hingelegt, 3.4GHz manuell festgelegt bei 0.95V LLC lowest SMT off




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1eRkZ3X1zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WThffmgdxlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2020)

@Chris: Schau mal bitte, ob in deinem BIOS der SVID Support aktiv ist.


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Mai 2020)

Ich bin gespannt wann der erste kommt, daß seine CPU  Strom generiert .
SVID out  1.166W Package Power.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Chris: Schau mal bitte, ob in deinem BIOS der SVID Support aktiv ist.



Disabled.

Da steht bei mir im UEFI "a setting of disabled is recommended for overclocking".

Liest diese Funktion die Werte für die Watt aus ?
Das würde natürlich einiges erklären.  
Aber sieht nett aus. HWINFO zeigt mir gerade diesen Idle Wert an.  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er liest aber zumindest auch sowas wie min/max und average aus.

Der Rest scheint aber zu stimmen, von wegen Temps usw. .

Ich wollte da aber jetzt auch kein Problem raus machen, von wegen CapFrameX zeigt das nicht richtig an, sondern das war eher als Gag gemeint. Is ja klar, dass das nicht stimmt.
Wäre auch komisch solche Temps mit so einem verbrauch zu haben.
Vielleicht wenn ich ne Heizung an meine CPU anschließe. 

Fernwärme, anstatt Wasserkühlung. 


PS: Nicht, dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, die Werte da oben(bzw. Vorseite posting 624) zu glauben oder so: Die 3 Watt *und* die 3,6 GHz waren Auslesequatsch. 
Nur um das nochmal deutlich zu sagen. Nicht dass jemand denkt: "Wie macht der das?" Nee. Is nur n Auslesefehler, oder sowas. Fand ich nur witzig.
Immer easy. 

Die restlichen Werte wie fps/Temps/load usw. scheinen zu stimmen.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2020)

Man sollte SVID schon aktivieren. Das macht nur für extremes OC mit LN2 Sinn, soweit ich weiß. Außerdem funktionieren u.U. die eingestellten Power Limits wie Long und Short nicht, wenn SVID deaktiviert ist. Mach das besser mal an.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Man sollte SVID schon aktivieren. Das macht nur für extremes OC mit LN2 Sinn, soweit ich weiß. Außerdem funktionieren u.U. die eingestellten Power Limits wie Long und Short nicht, wenn SVID deaktiviert ist.




Ja, das ist richtig, dass die long und short power limits dann deaktiviert sind(jedenfalls sind die Optionen im UEFI dann abgeschaltet/nicht auswählbar).
Momentan scheint das aber kein Problem bei mir zu sein. Wollte noch mal eine ganz andere Herangehensweise checken und tüftel in der Richtung gerade rum.

Hab aktuell unter diesen Bedingungen immer HWInfo laufen und teste auch gerade Stabilität und Temps, was normalere Anwendungen/Spiele angeht.
Fehlerfrei muss es für mich natürlich immer laufen.

Mache gerade mal wieder einen Speichertest und in wie weit eine hohe Auslastung in der Richtung ohne Short und long limit klar geht.

Hier mal n Screenshot vom Test und den dementsprechenden Temps, wobei ich daran arbeite, dass die Taktraten auch in Spielen gehalten werden und nicht ständig hin und herswitchen, weil irgendwas is, mit AVX(auch durch Nvidia-Treiber getriggert usw.), oder ähnlichem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wollte da gern noch mal eine neue Herangehensweise an's Tüfteln angehen. Mal schaun, wo mich das hinführt.

Denke auch, ich mag es kaum zugeben  , seit ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal in meinem Zockerleben darüber nach, meine Abwehrhaltung gegenüber eine Wakü zu überdenken. Bin ja ziemlich harter Silentluftkühlungsfan. 
Nur hat eine Wakü natürlich unbestreitbare Vorteile. 
Aber das is wieder ein anderes Thema.

Was man im Screenshot gut sehen kann, ist dass der Package Power Wert natürlich Quark ist.
Dagegen scheint der CPU-Power Wert(W) aber zu stimmen und auch die angegebene Strommenge(A).

Man sieht auch, wenn man genauer schaut, dass ich gerade mit festgelegtem Bus Clock arbeite und deaktiviertem Turbo.
Suche gerade einen Weg, dieses hin und herspringen des Taktes in Spielen zu vermeiden, auch wenn gar kein sonstiges Limit anliegt, wie Strombegrenzung, oder zu hohe Temps. Mal schaun, ob ich da was finde, oder ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, das vermeiden zu wollen.


Ich bedanke mich aber natürlich für den Sicherheitshinweis, was passieren kann, wenn man bestimmte Sachen ausschaltet. Das kann, was mir bewussst ist, natürlich zu extremen Belastungen und Temps führen, wenn ich an Tests wie Prime denke. Da knallt die 100 Grad C° sicher sofort rein. Muss ich gleich mal testen.   
Hoffe mein mainboard hält das aus.
Aber die runtertakteigenschaft der CPU sollte doch trotzdem funktionieren, bei über 100 Grad !?

Naja, werd' ich nach dem Memtest mal angehen das Thema, da es bei mir auch immer ohne Fehler und Abstürze in allen Fällen laufen muss, also auch alle Prime95 tests ohne AVX offset.
Letzteres werd' ich aber im Fall der Fälle nur kurz anchecken, wie die Temps da abgehen und das im Zweifelsfall schnell wieder abbrechen. Aber halt nur wegen der Temps(abbrechen). Abstürzen darf es nicht und Fehler ausspucken auch nicht. Da muss mein System durch. 
edit: Normal lass ich solche Tests ja auch immer mal ne halbe Stunde laufen, aber da sind die Temps dann halt auch dementsprechend und ich will ja jetzt wirklich komplett nur für Spiele optimieren(arbeite ja nix mit dem PC, weder Video Bearbeitung, noch Streams, oder sonstiges) und die Tests nur für Stabilität checken. Dauerhaft alle Threads 100% Auslastung gibt's ja in Spielen nicht.

Wenn es das nicht aushält, ist es "unwürdig".  
Übersetzung in normal folgt ---> Sprich: Dann muss ich diese Richtung der Tüftelei aufgeben.


PS: Mittlerweile während ich hier noch rumgetüftelt und weiter getippelt habe, ist der Memtest bei den für mich mindestens einzuhaltenden 200+ % (reichlich drüber) angekommen, ohne einen einzigen Fehler auszuspucken.
Das heißt natürlich noch nix, is aber ein kleiner Baustein, den ich nutze, um für mich rockstable zu testen.
Natürlich immer alle tests AVX offset = 0.
Die max Temps sind bei 83 Grad C° geblieben.

Für Spiele müsste man damit ganz gut fahren, mit solchen Checks.
So ... gleich mal noch mal Cinebench 20 und 15 durchlaufen lassen, mehrmalig. Das muss natürlich auch ohne Absturz/Fehler funzen.

Danach gehe ich an die heiklen Prime95 Tests ran. 
Die lass ich aber mit den Einstellungen nur kurz anstarten, um zu checken, ob's n Instant-Freeze/Systemabsturz gibt, gerade bei den harten Tests, oder ob mein System mit weißer Fahne irgendwie versucht runter zu takten, aber stabil bleibt, worauf es mir ankommt.

Und dann muss ich doch wohl ernsthaft mal über ne gute Wakü nachdenken.
Zumindest für die CPU.


Und btw: Ich hab natürlich gewisse Dinge im Hinterkopf woran ich mich orientiere, z.B. was ein 8auer sagt, wie weit die Spannung für's Normaluser OC hochgehen dürfte, ohne Probleme und ab wann es anfängt eher nur noch was für Profis zu werden, mit Extremkühlung usw. und auch was Intel sagt, für die Temps von der CPU und ab wann abgeregelt wird, Schutzfunktionen usw. .
Nicht, dass das hier so rüberkommt, als wenn ich hier rumprotze, was für Ahnung ich habe, oder so, oder dass ich mir "einen von der Palme wedel" wie toll das is, was ich mache  , nee, ich versuche von Leuten was zu lernen, die echt Ahnung haben, wie z.B. der 8auer, wo ich mir gern mal Videos anschaue, oder auch viele weitere und probiere auch Tipps von Leuten hier aus dem Forum umzusetzen(nur mal so als Beispiel: Bisonigor, Esenel, Duvar, Gauss z.B. , neben vielen Weiteren) und hab einfach als 08/15 User Spaß am rumtüfteln, was die ganzen Funktionen so machen und bewirken.

Ich selber hab nicht viel Ahnung. Nur so paar Grundbasics.
(Sehe mich eher als Mann aus der *3.* Reihe, der mal gerne guckt, was _die Guten_ so machen und teste dann einfach mal was rum)

Also nicht nachmachen, was jemand ohne Ahnung hier abzieht, bitte ! 
Wenn jemand Tipps will, lieber jemand fragen, der sich damit auskennt(also nicht ich).

Nur falls das jemand mit liest und denkt, "_Boah ... der Chris hat's ja drauf, Mal eben seine Einstellungen testen_." *Neeee !* Ich hab gar nix drauf ! Ich mach einfach nur "_try and error_". 
(mit allen Risiken)
Mal schaun, wie lange meine CPU/das Board meine Tests noch mitmacht. 


PS: Sorry für den langen Text. Das Tüfteln macht mir momentan halt einfach Spaß. 

Ach ... die memtests sind jetzt bei ca. 260%(teilweise über 300%) ohne Fehler angekommen. Funzt scheinbar ganz gut. Core-Max steigt nicht weiter als die 83 Grad C°, was laut Intel ja easy is(*bei 71-72 Grad C° average!* ). 
Is ja auch nur n rockstable-Test.

Wie es hinterher in Spielen aussieht, muss ich noch testen. Stehe da noch am Anfang mit der neuen Herangehensweise, bzw. den neuen Einstellungen. Mach ich grad halt gern.
Und wenn so ein test läuft, kann man nebenbei auch ein wenig mehr tippeln, als gewöhnlich. 

Herzlichen Dank, falls das jemand tatsächlich ganz gelesen hat.  


edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die 100 Watt average(über 2 Stunden) is schon mal n Wert, wo man für Spiele was mit anfangen kann. 

edit2: Das alles hier is natürlich _nicht_, um tolle Superergebnisse zu erzielen, sondern ich arbeite gerade mit dem Wissen, was ich mir gesammelt habe, an einer 24/7 Einstellung für Spiele, die ich gut finde für mich. Weiß ja wohl jeder, dass solche CPU und Cachetakte total albern sind, für tolle Ergebnisse. Darum geht's mir aktuell gar nicht(halt nicht "_um den längsten_"  ). Nur z.B. um Details für eine schöne 24/7 Einstellung. Da macht das Optimieren eigentlich _noch mehr Spaß für_, weil man diese dann ja evtl. jahrelang laufen lässt.



*edit3*:

Falls es noch jemand interessiert(es soll ja noch Nerds(wie mich) hier im Forum geben, die gern mal auf Tests/Zahlen gucken, gerade wenn mal was außergewöhnliches getestet wird, wie z.B. jemand der freiwillig seinen 9900k an's Limit grillt  ), hier noch der Rest meines Stabilitätstests, nachdem der Memtest auch bis über 400% noch ohne Fehler lief. Aber das war ja erst mal nur Spielerei, gegenüber dem Rest, der noch kommt. 
Ob meine CPU die weiße Fahne gehisst hat, oder nicht, kann man hier im Spoiler sehen, da das Posting ansonsten wirklich zu lang wird:



Spoiler



Nach den Memtests(liefen über 400% ohne Fehler durch), die ja nur dafür da waren, ob der Speicher mit den Einstellungen stabil ohne Fehler läuft ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ging's dann schrittchenweise zu härteren Stabilitätstests, um für Spielebetrieb safe zu sein:

Erst mal lass ich immer den Cinebench15 3x hintereinander durchlaufen und checke ob das System stabil bleibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war schon das ein, oder andere Mal überrascht, wo ich dachte, eine OC Einstellung wäre stabil, als ich dann den Cine15 gestartet hab, dass ich z.B. zu wenig Watt drauf hatte und Pitsch ... Abgeschmiert das System.  In diesem Falle für die 24/7 Einstellungen nicht. 

Dann den Cinebench20 ohne AVX offset:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Run1 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 mal muss auch der 20er durchlaufen, was die 100 grad schon angetickt hat.

Nach dem 3. Run: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das is ja noch *gar nix !* 


Jetzt kommen die Prime95 Tests. Erst mal locker anfangen und dann steigern  :

Blendtest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Large FFTs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun wird's ernst. Schluss mit Lustig(man beachte auch die average CPU-Power  ) ! 

Smallest FFTs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worst Case Szenario für ein Spielegetrimmtes Setting unter Luft(darf nur beim Starten nicht abstürzen. Das reicht mir für den Zockbetrieb.):

Small FFTs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ...

Läuft für meine 24/7 Einstellung. 

Jetzt kommen dann die entspannteren Seiten meines Stabilitätstest: Die Spieletests.  
Das kann dann ein paar Tage/Wochen dauern. 

Danke für's Lesen. Have fun ! 




PS: Juhu ! Die CPU taktet nicht mehr dauernd hin und her in RDR2. Bleibt jetzt bei den eingestellten 4,7GHz. Ziel erreicht und das schön stabil(für mich "rockstable") für 24/7 Zockbetrieb. 


edit:

Ich mag's wie flüssig sich es anfühlt, meine 24/7 Einstellung, wo endlich nix mehr hin und hertaktet. 
Bin mal eben Testweise 2 Minuten in RDR2 zu Fuss durch Hauptstrassen in St. Denis gelaufen(inGamezeit nach 15Uhr, sehr bevölkert).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ne letzte Edit(  ) :

Dave, kannst du noch mein 24/7 Ergebnis hinzufügen, was ich jetzt nur noch für Benchmarks verwenden möchte, um ein realitsisches Bild zu zeigen, wie das Ganze ohne hartes OC im Zockeralltag aussieht ?
Kannst mein OC Ergebnis mit den über 50 fps dann auch löschen. Das bringt ja eigentlich nix, wenn das nicht immer dauerhaft stabil läuft, für den Dauerbetrieb. Mag eigentlich lieber ein normales 24/7 Ergebnis angeben.


ChrisMK72[@24/7]|Intel Core i9-9900K|4,7 GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-3784|CL15-15-15-35-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti|45,5|24,5|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ... fertig für heute. War ja wieder einiges "an Arbeit".  Hat aber Spaß gemacht und sich für mich _wie immer_ gelohnt, wenn ich am Tüfteln bin.


----------



## TheOpenfield (15. Mai 2020)

Und bei der Vcore geht wirklich nicht weniger bei dir mit 4,7 GHz? Das ist ja "Sandy" Niveau, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Mai 2020)

Aktuell arbeite ich ja ohne Short und Long Limits. Praktisch ohne Watt Begrenzung. 
Da können kurze Lastspitzen schon mal extrem reinhauen.

Damit das stabil bleibt, geht tatsächlich nicht weniger, um BlueScreens/Freezes zu vermeiden.
Bringt ja nix, wenn ich die Volt um 0,01 reduziere und dann aber Blues habe.
Und genau in dem Bereich bin ich bereits. Eine Reduzierung um 0,02 Volt führt bereits in bestimmten Szenarien zu Bluescreens/Abstürzen/Fehlern.

Das ist bereits _sehr, sehr nah_ an's Limit optimiert(edit: nach _unten_ hin), für meinen Fall. 

Irgendwann musste ich zwischendurch um 0,01 Volt erhöhen, da es noch mal einen Bluescreen gab. Danach hab ich keine Fehler mehr gehabt, bis jetzt. Is schon den ein, oder anderen Tag her jetzt.

Aber für den normalen Spielebetrieb is das echt Pillepalle.
Hab mal ein Beispiel hier, wo ich ein Multiplayer Rennspiel getestet habe, mit 24 Spielern auf dem Server, reichlich über eine Stunde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich die Vcore noch etwas reduziere, kann es bereits zu Abstürzen kommen. 
Ich will das aber für mich "Gaming-Rockstable" haben, was aber halt auch für andere Dinge gilt, also eher Alltags 24/7 Rockstable, für meine Begriffe.
Z.B. kann es auch beim Spiel installieren usw. ohne Wattbegrenzung, zu stärkeren Auslastungen kommen, als während des Spielbetriebs. Da können dann auch mal 150-200 Watt reinhauen, kurzfristig. Das muss stabil bleiben. 
(und auch zu Voltdrops)
Dafür die "hohe" Vcore, die aber auch für 24/7 absolut unbedenklich ist, wenn man auf 5 Jahre Nutzungsdauer plant.
Ich denke mal unter 1,4-1,45v sollte klar gehen.
Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden, wie er seine hardware schonen möchte und was er ihr zumutet.

Macht auch nicht jeder, dass er ohne Wattbegrenzung seinen 9900k _so_ grillt, dass er durch die Intel-Schutzfunktion runtertaktet, bei über 100 Grad C°.  

So gesehen: Don't try this at home ! 

Aber ich liebe es, dass die 4,7 GHz  in Spielen jetzt dauerhaft stabil gehalten werden, egal was da kommt, mit, oder ohne AVX.
Diese Hin- und Herpendelei beim Takt ging mir auf den Pinn, auch mit sync all cores. 
Is jetzt Geschichte. 

edit:

Sry, wegen Tippfehler, bzw. Volt/Wattverwechselung. Bin gerade etwas in Hektik und wollte noch schnell antworten. 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen: Meine CPU is nicht selektiert, sondern die erste von Mindfacotry(Billigstangebot des Tages damals) hab ich direkt behalten. Kann sein, dass da halt einfach nix Besseres geht.
War ja von Sommer 2019 noch. Vielleicht sind die mittlerweile besser. 


edit2: Und an Stromverbrauch denke ich z.B. überhaupt nicht, denn wer eine 1080Ti, oder bald irgendwas ab RTX 3080 hat/haben will, braucht da echt nicht drüber nachdenken.  
In dem Wreckfest Beispiel hatte ich teilweise über 500 fps, da ich gerade etwas ohne FPS-Limiter teste. Wie man sieht, knallen da auch schon mal 220-290 Watt rein. 
So bald ich meine Tests fertig hab, mach ich wahrscheinlich wieder mein FPS-Limiter bei 140 rein(und hab dann deutlich weniger Verbrauch). Darüber brauch ich ja wirklich nicht unnütz Strom verballern. Aber der Sparfreak bin ich auch nicht.


edit3: Bin ja aber auch nicht ganz fertig, mit Tests, da noch ein paar Wochen Spieletests und Alltagsnutzung fehlen. 
Sieht aber schon mal ganz gut aus, bisher. 
Beim Zocken hatte ich mit den Einstellungen noch keine Fehler/Abstürze und es läuft fluffig wie Hulle ! 

Ich freu mich.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2020)

@Chris: Bei 4.7GHz sollten eigentlich 1.25V drin sein. Die CPU würde weniger verbrauchen und wäre kühler. Teste das doch mal. Dann musst du aber einen AVX Offset verwenden wegen der Stabilität.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Chris: Bei 4.7GHz sollten eigentlich 1.25V drin sein. Die CPU würde weniger verbrauchen und wäre kühler. Teste das doch mal. Dann musst du aber einen AVX Offset verwenden wegen der Stabilität.



AVX offset heisst dann aber nicht mehr 4,7GHz, wie du wohl sicherlich weisst. 
Was nutzt mir ein AVX offset von 3, wenn er dann ständig auf 4,4 GHz runtertaktet und bei Spielen, wo das durch einen treiber, oder ähnliches getriggert wird, würde es bedeuten, dass ständig AVX on/off getriggert wird, sprich die Taktzahl dauerhaft zwischen 4,4 und 4,7 GHz pendelt.
Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf.  
Also bei mir immer AVX offset = 0 = der Takt bleibt so wie eingestellt, so lange die Temps/Last nicht zu hoch wird und die CPU mit weißer Fahne runtertaktet.

Hatte zuletzt irgendwo gelesen, dass auch der Nvidia-Treiber die AVX Funktion der CPU triggern kann.
Hatte auch beobachtet, in Tests, dass es z.B. in RDR2 tatsächlich so ist(_woher_ weiß ich natürlich nicht).

Sprich: Ich optimier' mein Basissystem immer auf AVX offset = 0, damit ich auch für alle Fälle in Spielen darauf vorbereitet bin, dass es auslöst, ob mit Sinn, oder ohne.
Hatte auch mal gelesen, dass vielleicht ein Kopierschutz, evtl. in Ubisoftspielen es auch auslösen kann, wie Assassin's Creed Teile(aber zocke eh kein ubisoft mehr  ).

PS: Und nein, 1,25v is bei mir nicht stabil genug. Das is sicher.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Mai 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Was nutzt mir ein AVX offset von 3, wenn er dann ständig auf 4,4 GHz runtertaktet und bei Spielen, wo das durch einen treiber, oder ähnliches getriggert wird, würde es bedeuten, dass ständig AVX on/off getriggert wird, sprich die Taktzahl dauerhaft zwischen 4,4 und 4,7 GHz pendelt.Ok, danke dir Gauss für den Tipp. Der AVX Offset greift ja nur relativ selten, so dass unterm Strich die geringere Spannung der größere Nutzen ist.



Hab das mal für dich korrigiert. 



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Und nein, 1,25v is bei mir nicht stabil genug. Das is sicher.



Was?  4.7GHz mit 1.25V ist wirklich nicht stabil?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was?  4.7GHz mit 1.25V ist wirklich nicht stabil?



Ja, nicht stabil.

Und korrigieren brauchtest du das nicht, da ich glaube, dass AVX auch immer öfter in Spielen zum Tragen kommt/kommen wird. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es um einen Bug ging, wo der Nvidia-Treiber AVX triggert, oder ob das zukünftig öfter so sein wird, aber bei dem ein, oder anderen Spiel ist es mir selber schon aufgefallen, dass AVX aktiviert wird.
Zukünftig wird es mir aber nicht mehr auffallen, da es für mich keinen Unterschied mehr macht. 

btw: Hab bereits eine Load Line Cali. von 6 im UEFI eingestellt, damit die VDroops nicht so stark sind.
Trotzdem kann ich nicht weiter runter, mit dem Vcore.
Stabilität is mir wichtiger, als etwas höhere Temps. Im Spielbetrieb sind die Temps wie man im obigen Beispiel sieht, ja eh vernachlässigbar. 70 Grad C° ist gar nichts für mich. Eiskalt.

Auch wenn es jetzt nur um _einen_ Bluescreen in z.b. 24-36 Stunden ging, is mir das bereits zu viel.
Mit der neuen Vcore hatte ich seit dem _keinen_ Blue/Absturz mehr.
_So_ mag ich das halt lieber.


edit: Im UEFI eingestellt ist übrigens der Wert 1,340v

Noch n Edit zur LLC vom Der8auer (den ich klasse finde vom Erklären usw. ):

YouTube

Nur für Leute, die noch lernen, wie ich.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> AVX offset heisst dann aber nicht mehr 4,7GHz, wie du wohl sicherlich weisst.
> Was nutzt mir ein AVX offset von 3, wenn er dann ständig auf 4,4 GHz runtertaktet und bei Spielen, wo das durch einen treiber, oder ähnliches getriggert wird, würde es bedeuten, dass ständig AVX on/off getriggert wird, sprich die Taktzahl dauerhaft zwischen 4,4 und 4,7 GHz pendelt.
> Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf.
> Also bei mir immer AVX offset = 0 = der Takt bleibt so wie eingestellt, so lange die Temps/Last nicht zu hoch wird und die CPU mit weißer Fahne runtertaktet.
> ...


Sehr vernünftige Einstellung, Respekt!
Da bin ich voll bei dir. Selbst handhabe ich das auch bei GPUs so.


----------



## TheOpenfield (16. Mai 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Noch n Edit zur LLC vom Der8auer (den ich klasse finde vom Erklären usw. ):
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Nur für Leute, die noch lernen, wie ich.



Leider stimmt das mit dem Fazit so nicht. Für die Stabilität ist nicht die eingeschwungene Lastspannung wichtig, sondern der negative Peak (Maximum Negative Overshoot). Und dieser ist mit und ohne LLC in seinem gezeigten Beispiel identisch. Dementsprechend bringt dir LLC in dem Beispiel rein gar nicht bei der Stabilität, sondern erhöht nur den Stromverbrauch unter Last. Oder noch schärfer: LLC ist ab einem gewissen Punkt die denkbar schlechteste Lösung, um die eingeschwungene Lastspannung zu erhöhen. 

Bzgl. dieses "Peak-to-Peak" Problems im Zusammenhang mit der LLC und "warum Vdroop bei der aktuellen Wandlerimplementierung für die Stabilität wichtig ist" würde ich dir eher dieses Video ans Herz legen 
YouTube


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Mai 2020)

Okey, ziehe ich mir mal rein, mit mehr Zeit. Danke für den Hinweis. 
Mal schaun ...

Stabil is mein System aber nach wie vor. Keine Abstürze mehr gehabt und keine Taktschwankungen usw. .

Das is doch, worauf's mir ankommt. 

PS: Versuche mir gerade das Video reinzuziehen, was ich aber als recht anstrengend empfinde.
Mir hüpft der Typ etwas zu hektisch zwischen den Sachen hin und her, gerade jetzt in den ersten Minuten.
Ich probiere mir das nochmal von vorne rein zu ziehen, so dass ich auch kapiere worum es geht.
Fand das Erklärvideo von der8auer aber jetzt auf den ersten Blick wesentlich besser(da einfacher verständlich).

Ich bleib aber am Ball und geb nicht so schnell auf, da mich solche Infos immer interessieren. 

Also nochmal von vorn ... 

Edit:

Hat jetzt etwas gedauert, aber ich hab's doch tatsächlich geschafft mir das Video ganz anzuschauen, auch wenn ich wegen des Erklärstil überlege Schmerzensgeld zu verlangen. 
Ungefähr bei Minute 28 konnte ich kurz folgen, wobei ich dann ca. bei Min. 30 wieder ausgestiegen bin.
Dieses Verhaspeln und hin und her gehüpfe in den Erklärungssachen waren schon sehr anstrengend.

Im Grunde hab ich das scheinbar aber so gemacht, wie er das am Ende vorschlägt, wie man vorgehen könnte.
Also Volt hoch und dann die LLC Stufen checken, wie's stabil läuft.
Hatte zuerst ohne getestet und dann Schrittchen für Schrittchen try and error.
Bin halt bei den Volt und LLC gelandet, was scheinbar funzt so weit.
Mal schaun, ob's weiter stabil bleibt.
Hatte weiter kein blue.

Das Video war sicher nett gemeint. Danke.

Mir hat der Typ sich leider etwas zu sehr verhaspelt, in seinen Erklärungen, doch wie sagt man ? Genie und Wahnsinn liegen oft nah beieinander.
Und nicht jeder is der gebohrene "Erklärer".


edit(wie so oft  ) :



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Und dieser ist mit und ohne LLC in seinem gezeigten Beispiel identisch.




Ja, jetzt wo du's sagst, frag ich mich auch warum.
Hatte nur so überflogen das Video und dachte eigentlich eher, dass eben doch auch der wie du sagst "maximum negative overshoot", bzw. zumindest die Load Voltage etwas angehoben wird, also inkl. dem negative overshoot(kann man _den_ nicht beeinflussen, mit höherer LLC, also is der immer gleich, no matter what ? ).
So hatte ich mir das zumindest mit meinem laienhaften Wissen vorgestellt.

Es geht ja gerade um die Peaks, die nach unten knallen, wenn schlagartig starke Last anliegt.
Ok, ich weiß nicht, in wie weit extrem kurze Zeiten als Peak(maximum overshoot) überhaupt relevant sind und ob es vielleicht eher nur auf längere Zeiten von Minimum Volt ankommt(Lastspannung), die dann tatsächlich auch für zumindest einen Moment anliegt, während die CPU was berechnet.

Ich meine die extrem kurzen Peaks werden ja gar nicht in tools wie HWINFO angezeigt, da sie so extrem kurz sind, dass die nicht unbedingt messbar sind. Schätz ich einfach mal. Wenn ich BS erzähle, korrigiert mich ruhig. Ich lerne ja noch. 
Aber alles was "anzeigbar ist", sollte im drop dann dementsprechend nur so tief sinken, dass es trotzdem stabil ohne bluescreens weiterlaufen kann. Und ich dachte da kriegt man eine gewisse Stabilität auch rein, in dem man nicht nur immer weiter die Volt erhöht, sondern eben auch mit der LLC arbeitet.

Hatte ohne extra LLC angefangen zu testen, dann die Volt weiter erhöht, bis es langsam stabiler wurde und dann mit LLCs weiter etwas getüftelt, da mir die drops zu stark waren, bis es nur noch unter starker Last so weit fiel, dass es stabil blieb.
Also ne Mischung aus Volt anheben und LLC erhöhen, um die Drops zu minimieren.

Dachte ich zumindest. 

Falls ich da was völlig falsches dachte, sagts ruhig. 

Also ich hab eben mal bei mir im UEFI die Beschreibung angesehen, über die LLCs.
Da steht sowas wie, dass eine höhere LLC dazu führt, dass der Vdroop geringer ist, zu lasten des overshoot, der dann höher ist.
Desweiteren wird die CPU Temp erhöht, wegen höherer Volt bei Spannung(Lastspannung).

Ich verstehe das so, dass man den Volt-Drop etwas abbremsen/stabilisieren kann, weiter nach oben, dafür aber der overshoot, also die Kurve beim zurückschnellen nach oben, auch etwas höher(und damit etwas schädlicher) kriegt, als ungewollte Beigabe(was ich halt mit akzeptieren muss), was dann aber insgesamt zu einem stabileren System führt, da die Minimum Volt(die auch z.B. in HWinfo angezeigt werden können) halt n Tick höher liegen, als mit geringerem LLC, bzw. nicht mehr noch weiter runter sinken.

Ich hab mir das mehr, oder weniger selber beigebracht, also weiß ich nicht, ob ich da totalen Quark erzähle. 
_Keine Ahnung_ hab ich jedenfalls ne ganze Menge. 

Wie dem auch sei ... ich werd' mal weiter Spiele checken, ob ich noch irgendwann mal n Absturz kriege, oder nicht mehr.
Die Volt empfinde ich ja nicht als zu hoch und mit dem overshoot kann ich auch leben. Dann lebt der 9900k eben nicht 10+ Jahre, sondern nur 5-7. Länger will ich die CPU eh nicht nutzen. 


edit:

Jetzt beim 4. Ansehen deines verlinkten Videos scheine ich das langsam besser ansehen zu können. Evtl. muss man sich auch erst an seinen Erklärstil gewöhnen. 
Also mal weiter schauen ...
(Mal wieder  )

PS: Langsam versteh ich das besser. Auch wenn er immer noch ziemlich viel springt und drumherum erzählt, anstatt mal kurz und klar eine Sache einfach zu Ende zu erzählen.


Ein kleines Beispiel, was ich meinte, mit etwas suboptimal erklären, hier diese Stelle(lediglich ca. von 15:50Min-16:30):

YouTube


----------



## TheOpenfield (17. Mai 2020)

Bzgl. der perfekten LLC: Ziel ist immer, ein minimales "Peak-to-Peak" zu erreichen, wodurch man schlussendlich die minimale stabile Lastspannung ausgelotet bekommt.

Der Frage, wie man diese ermittelt, geht er selbst in paar Folgevideos nach. Dafür braucht es in der Tat ordentliches Gerät (min. ein Oszi) - mit Hwinfo kommt man da nicht weit, wie du richtig erkannt hast. Das Ganze ist natürlich  Mainboard spezifisch (Wandler- und LLC-Implementierung) und abhängig von Last und CPU (3600 oder 3950X stellen bspw. komplett unterschiedliche Ansprüche an die Wandler).

Weshalb der min. Overshoot im Alltag natürlich für die Stabilität ausschlaggebend ist, erklärt sich sehr schnell an den anliegenden Lasten: Diese wechseln extrem oft und extrem schell. Egal ob "Idle", Spiel oder auch Prime (gerade SFFT).

Alternativ kann man natürlich die minimale Lastspannung bei allen LLC-Settings ausloten, und dann jenes Setting wählen, welches das beste Resultat liefert. Wäre allerdings extrem Zeitaufwändig, weshalb ich als Faustregel einfach sagen würde: Hauptsache, es ist noch etwas Vdroop vorhanden. 

Denn auch nur ein wenig Vdroop macht den Wandlern das Leben deutlich einfacher. LLC ohne erkennbaren Vdroop oder gar positiver " Spannungsabfall " unter Last ist für die Stabilität extrem kontraproduktiv. Die Unterschiede zwischen den "normalen" LLC Settings sind dagegen eher gering, weshalb ein "perfektes" Ermitteln auch gar nicht nötig ist für den Alltag.

Zu BZ: Ja, sein Erklärstil ist sehr eigen und setzt oft Grundwissen voraus. Mein Ziel war es nicht, dich zu überfordern, aber ich habe bisher keine korrektere und vollständigere Erklärung gefunden, welche es "so schnell" auf den Punkt bringt (zumindest das für "Übertakter" relevante Resultat).

Zudem ist das Video nur der mittlere Teil seiner Serie zum Thema "Transient Response" - aber ich wollte dir das nun nicht alles direkt zumuten (geht ja ein halber Nachmittag drauf). Würde allerdings sicher einige Stellen verständlicher machen.

PS: Sehe aber eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zwischen seinem Stil und deinen Posts - bei den ganzen Tante Edits weiß ich am Handy gar nicht mehr, ob ich alle Fragen beantwortet habe


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Mai 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> PS: Sehe aber eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zwischen seinem Stil und deinen Posts - bei den ganzen Tante Edits weiß ich am Handy gar nicht mehr, ob ich alle Fragen beantwortet habe



Haha ! Ja, _das_ ist übrigens genau das, was ich selber gedacht hatte, während ich das schrieb. Schön, dass du es schreibst. Is dir also auch aufgefallen.  Ich liebe ehrliche, direkte Aussagen.  Da kann man was mit anfangen.

Und ansonsten hab ich ja scheinbar irgendwie ein Setting hinbekommen, wo die Einstellungen, Volt, LLC so passen, dass sie meinen Anforderungen genügen.
Grob das hinzukriegen reicht mir ja völlig. Hauptsache für mich "Gaming-Rockstable". 
Prime muss es bei mir nur kurz aushalten, um bestimmte kurzfristige Peaks zu checken, die auch im Alltag auftauchen können, bei anderen Sachen als Spielen. Ich denke da z.B. gerne an mein Beispiel, mehrere GB Spiel installieren, über Steam.
Da haut es beim laden und installieren schon gern mal schöne Lastspitzen rein. 

Nur ein Beispiel.

Hauptsache "es funzt".


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Mai 2020)

Interessant, wie still es hier geworden ist, seit Duvar´s 3600´er gen Himmel aufgefahren ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> seit Duvar´s 3600´er gen Himmel aufgefahren ist.



Ja, dabei fand ich _das_ auch extrem spannend.


Wir haben uns ja schon mit Fachgesimpel über Wasser gehalten, um etwas die Durststrecke zuletzt zu überbrücken. Dachte da kommt noch was, während wir hier so über Details plaudern.
(PS: Meine 24/7 Einstellungen laufen weiter stable ohne Absturz, seit meinen letzten Änderungen  )

Hat vielleicht keiner mehr Bock sich mit den gezeigten Ergebnissen zu messen ?
Warum ? Wegen Duvars hammer 6 Kerner ?

Knapp 42 fps, mit dem 6Kerner, wo doch die Devise lautet, Leute nehmt immer mehr Kerne ! Das zählt.
Ich fand' sein Ergebnis und seine Kommentare ehrlich gesagt motivierend, mal was zu testen(nein, ich sag jetzt nix mehr zu meinen Tests und Tüfteleien.  ).

Und natürlich Raff sein GPU Rig, war auch eine schöne Orientierung für mich.
(Der "Kampf um Platz 3", der hinterher auf Platz 5 hinterm GPU-Rig für mich landete  )
Hat Spaß gemacht. 

Spannend zu sehen waren natürlich die Ultra Ergebnisse, was so maximal möglich ist, an der Spitze.
Coldastop haute mal eben so aus dem Nichts ein gutes Ergebnis dazwischen.

Und ich hab einen Gedankenwechsel gemacht, dass ich lieber nur meine normalen Alltagssettings verwenden möchte, um zu zeigen, wie es _normal_ da läuft. Also auch stabil und für Dauerbetrieb(z.B. Standard-Cache usw.).
Finde diese Einstellungen mittlerweile für mich spannender.

Ok ... dadurch lieg' ich jetzt wieder unter Raff's GPU-Rig, aber mit den knapp 3 fps kann ich leben. 

Genial auch, wie nah dran Duvar mit seinem Ergebnis, an meinem Alltagssetting ist.
Schätze mit den gut 3 fps kann er leben.  

Was kostet so ein Teil aktuell ?
170€, Leute ! Zieht's euch rein !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Something to think about ... 
Da hat er schon Recht.

Also ... ihr dürft ruhig wieder mehr Leben in die Bude bringen.
Halte mich auch jetzt etwas zurück, mit Tüftelei Kommentaren.


----------



## TheOpenfield (20. Mai 2020)

So nett ich Community-(Spiele-)Benchmarks finde, da ist man als User mit mehr als einem Ergebnis schon quasi über das Ziel hinaus geschossen (abseits vom "im Sinne der Wissenschaft"). Geht ja in erster Linie nicht um einen Wettkampf, sondern eine Orientierung bei "Alltagssettings". 

Wenn dich der "kompetitive" Teil reizt - da gibt es viele andere geeignetere Möglichkeiten (auch für den "Normalo" Übertakter) 

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn langsam weitere Community-Benchmarks folgen würden, oder zumindest "frische" Hardware die Liste füllt


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (23. Mai 2020)

H3rr7w3rg|AMD Ryzen 1700|3,7 GHz fix|8/16|32 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-15-15-32-1T|Nvidea Geforce GTX 1080|27,8|16,4|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/4e5aa26d-1061-4728-8d31-04532b145c95


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein Run mit einem 10900K@5GHz und dem Kartoffel E-Die RAM@3600MHz...
Morgen oder spätestens kommt der neue B-Die RAM, dann folgenden vernünftige Ergebnisse ^^

blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,0 GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-19-19-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|46,3|27|CapFrameX


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. Juni 2020)

Kann Rev. E ja nichts für, dass du ihn auf 3600 und Kartoffel-Timings einbremst


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Kann Rev. E ja nichts für, dass du ihn auf 3600 und Kartoffel-Timings einbremst



Über 3600MHz kriege ich den absolut nicht zum booten. Selbst mit 1,5V vDimm und 1,3V IO/IA nicht. Der RAM scheint Comet Lake absolut nicht zu liegen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Juni 2020)

Ist eingetragen 
Aber Junge Junge, 139 Watt im Schnitt? Nur etwa zehn Prozent langsamer, bei nur 47 Watt im Schnitt, ist Duvars Ex-3600


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2020)

Das ist die 2080Ti


----------



## gaussmath (3. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Aber Junge Junge, 139 Watt im Schnitt? Nur etwa zehn Prozent langsamer, bei nur 47 Watt im Schnitt, ist Duvars Ex-3600
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist die 2080Ti



CX hat noch Probleme mit Comet Lake (fehlende Sensordaten). Ich bekomme diese Woche ein Testsystem von unserem Sponsor Zed-Up. Intel kommt einfach nicht aus dem Quark...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Juni 2020)

Oh?
Ja gut, das kann sein. Wobei 139 Watt auch hätten sein können 

Gauss, das heißt es wird bald ein Update geben? Das würde auch uns sehr helfen.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Oh?
> Ja gut, das kann sein. Wobei 139 Watt auch hätten sein können



Ich mache heute Abend sowieso noch ein paar Tests mit dem neuen RAM, da kann ich mal den Verbrauch über HWInfo mitloggen. Ich meine aber das ist irgendwas zwischen 70 und 80W war. Selbst unter BFV geht der Verbrauch selten über 100W.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Gauss, das heißt es wird bald ein Update geben? Das würde auch uns sehr helfen.



Ja, ich arbeite dran. Am kommenden WE hauen wir dann hoffentlich ein Update raus.


----------



## Falcony6886 (3. Juni 2020)

@Dave: Könntest du mein bestes R7-1700- Ergebnis mit den Samsung B-Dies noch eintragen? Ich weiß, ich habe viel eingereicht...  Die anderen R7-1700 Ergebnisse kannst du auch gerne rauswerfen. Ich werde nur noch eines mit dem 24/7-Setting nachreichen.

Auf die i9-10900k-Ergebnisse bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Die i9-9900k-Fraktion hat hier ja ordentlich vorgelegt.


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. Juni 2020)

Wird in dem Bench wohl nicht an den 9900ern vorbeikommen. Die Kerne bringen nichts und RAM schneidet im Gesamten eher schlechter ab (Latenz).


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2020)

Im besten Fall werde ich gleich ziehen, aber da brauche ich etwas Glück beim IMC und den Speichermodulen selbst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Juni 2020)

Ist drin Falc, hatte es wohl übersehen, sry.


----------



## Falcony6886 (3. Juni 2020)

Danke dir! Gar kein Thema, ihr habt sicherlich genügend andere, wichtigere Dinge zu tun! [emoji106][emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkearth27 (3. Juni 2020)

Ich hab auch nochmal nachgebenched.

Windows 2004 Update hat nichts an den FPS verändert und auch der 450.99 Treiber von Nvidia nicht.
Immerhin nicht schlechter geworden, hatte zwar ein wenig gehofft, dass es mehr wird, aber was solls.

Darkearth27|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|32 GiB DDR4-3733	CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 1080 Ti|38,7|23,5|Link


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2020)

Der neue RAM ist da. Das ist jetzt nur mal mit optimierten Primär Timings und angehobenen Takt. Da liegt noch gut Leistung brach:
blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,0 GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4133|CL17-17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|50,4|29|CapFrameX


----------



## Darkearth27 (5. Juni 2020)

Moin.
Mal so eine kleine Frage am Rande.

Hattet ihr auch schon mal das Problem, das nach dem wiederholten Laden des Savegames die FPS niedriger waren als nach dem ersten mal?

Gauss hatte wohl auch das Problem aber sich nichts dabei gedacht.
Mir viel nur auf, wenn ich dann kurz raus und wieder rein tabbe, dann sind sowohl die FPS höher als beim ersten mal und auch die CPU / Kern Auslastung ist dann anstelle von 1 - 4 Kernen wieder auf allen verteilt.

Würde es euch etwas ausmachen, das mal kurz gegen zu testen? (falls ihr Zeit und Lust dazu habt und es muss auch nicht sofort sein)


----------



## blautemple (5. Juni 2020)

Mir ist auch schon mehrmals aufgefallen dass der erste Run bei mir immer auffällig stark ist. Ich verwerfe den dann immer und lade neu, aber ich kann das noch mal richtig testen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juni 2020)

> Hattet ihr auch schon mal das Problem, das nach dem wiederholten Laden des Savegames die FPS niedriger waren als nach dem ersten mal?


Nach dem Aufheizen pendeln sich Boost und finale Taktraten ein. 
Deswegen ist das so wichtig. Die neuen Werte trage ich später ein.


----------



## Darkearth27 (5. Juni 2020)

Ja genau das meine ich.

Nach dem raus und rein tabben ist es dann wieder wie beim ersten mal.



			
				Gaussmath schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt dann am Window Mode. Fullscreen exclusive ist ja oftmals schneller. Das wird dann wohl nicht richtig erkannt.
> 
> Das sieht danach aus, als würde Windows das Game als Hintergrundprozess behandeln, was natürlich auch mit einer miesen Prio einher geht.



So die Vermutung.

Bei mir ist es halt durch das tabben besser geworden. also nach jedem Laden des Savegames einmal raus und wieder rein und dann erst benchen..

@Dave
Meine CPU ist was Boost angeht fast immer gleich (4400-4425 allcore in Games) da spielen die Temperaturen kaum eine Rolle.
Das Verhalten was ich meine ist, dass die Kerne unterschiedlich genutzt werden. Beim ersten mal ist die Auslastung auf alle Threads verteilt, nach dem Laden dann auf drei bis vier begrenzt.

Keine Ahnung ob das dem Windows Scheduler, einem Game Update oder einem Bug geschuldet ist, ich wollte nur mal nachfragen.
Außerdem verliere ich nach dem Laden oft die Soundausgabe, was dann die Vermutung von Mark untermauert, dass Windows das als Hintergrund Prozess behandelt.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Nach dem Aufheizen pendeln sich Boost und finale Taktraten ein.
> Deswegen ist das so wichtig. Die neuen Werte trage ich später ein.



Bei meinem System heizt sich nichts auf. Das System ist mit einem Mo-Ra 420 wassergekühlt.


----------



## Falcony6886 (5. Juni 2020)

So Leute, jetzt habe ich nochmal eine richtige Gurke für euch! Einen "Scheunenfund" sozusagen: AMD FX-4200 auf einem Biostar A960D+ entdeckt im Heizungskeller meiner Eltern, Hardware der Nachbarin. Brauchte sie nicht mehr, lag da auf dem Board montiert herum. Ich habe die Möhre mit der alten R9 380, die mein Dad vor kurzem gegen eine GTX 1660 Super getauscht hat, und einigen Altteilen wiederbelebt. 8 GB DDR3-1600 Ram dazu, den alten BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro draufgeschraubt, mit dem Arctic Fusion 550 vernetzt und alles mit einer BX 500 in das herumgammelnde Thermaltake Soprano verpflanzt. Naja, was soll ich sagen. Es wird finster! 

Falcony6886|AMD FX-4200|3,3 GHz + Turbo|4m/4t|8 GiB DDR3-1600|CL9-9-9-24-2T|AMD Radeon R9 380|6,5|4|Link

Ich hoffe, 4m/4t ist richtig angegeben - musste Google fragen und habe nur diesen PCGH-Artikel gefunden! Ist das also dieser teil-deaktivierte Achtkerner? Kann man da Module reaktivieren? Das Moped zeigt auch extrem komische Verhaltensweisen. Er taktet mit 3,6 Ghz um dann plötzlich nur noch auf 1,4 Ghz zu laufen. Hat mich zig Runs gekostet, bis ich mal ein Ergebnis hatte...

Hier noch der Screenshot!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (5. Juni 2020)

Lol wie geil ist das denn 
Ein FX 4´er hat 2 Module und 4 Threads


----------



## gaussmath (5. Juni 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> So Leute, jetzt habe ich nochmal eine richtige Gurke für euch!



Ich sag' mal Glückwunsch für die langsamste CPU im Rennen.


----------



## TheOpenfield (5. Juni 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Das Moped zeigt auch extrem komische Verhaltensweisen. Er taktet mit 3,6 Ghz um dann plötzlich nur noch auf 1,4 Ghz zu laufen. Hat mich zig Runs gekostet, bis ich mal ein Ergebnis hatte...



Board ohne VRM-Kühlkörper wäre trotz der "kleinen" CPU ggf. eine Erklärung.


----------



## TheOpenfield (5. Juni 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Ein FX 4´er hat 2 Module und 4 Threads



Drüber lässt sich wohl streiten 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/News/Bulldozer-FX-4200-Release-875463/


----------



## Ion (5. Juni 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Drüber lässt sich wohl streiten
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/News/Bulldozer-FX-4200-Release-875463/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (5. Juni 2020)

@Dave: Wann machen wir den nächsten Community Benchmark? Brauche Frischfleisch!


----------



## Falcony6886 (5. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich sag' mal Glückwunsch für die langsamste CPU im Rennen.



Leider knapp verfehlt...  Der FX ist schon so brutal langsam, aber der Q6600@Stock noch langsamer...



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Board ohne VRM-Kühlkörper wäre trotz der "kleinen" CPU ggf. eine Erklärung.



Daran wird es wohl liegen... Eine 125 Watt CPU bei einem 4-Pin CPU-Anschluss und eine VRM-Kühlung ist auch nicht vorhanden... Das ist böse für das Biostar-Brett...


----------



## blautemple (11. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der neue RAM ist da. Das ist jetzt nur mal mit optimierten Primär Timings und angehobenen Takt. Da liegt noch gut Leistung brach:
> blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,0 GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4133|CL17-17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|50,4|29|CapFrameX



Ich habe noch mal ein bisschen nachgelegt:
blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,2 GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4133|CL17-17-17-32-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|52,2|30|CapFrameX - 316d34cd-5bb6-4830-9ce3-2f2f14931b3e - Sessioncollection


----------



## gaussmath (11. Juni 2020)

103 Watt mittlere Package Power geht doch.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Dave: Wann machen wir den nächsten Community Benchmark? Brauche Frischfleisch!


Noch etwas Geduld. Nächsten Monat startet der Benchmark-Wahnsinn in der Redaktion &#8211; der neue CPU-Parcours steht bereits in den Startlöchern. In der nächsten Print gibt es bereits eine Vorschau.
Wenn die Benches stehen und ausreichend dokumentiert sind, und dann Zeit übrig ist, kommen neue Community-Benchmarks


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Noch etwas Geduld. Nächsten Monat startet der Benchmark-Wahnsinn in der Redaktion &#8211; der neue CPU-Parcours steht bereits in den Startlöchern. In der nächsten Print gibt es bereits eine Vorschau.
> Wenn die Benches stehen und ausreichend dokumentiert sind, und dann Zeit übrig ist, kommen neue Community-Benchmarks



Kommt mein neuestes Ergebnis noch in die Liste? Ich will da vor PCGH stehen


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kommt mein neuestes Ergebnis noch in die Liste? Ich will da vor PCGH stehen



Mach mal noch was. Wie schnell läuft der Cache? Da muss doch insgesamt noch was gehen.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mach mal noch was. Wie schnell läuft der Cache? Da muss doch insgesamt noch was gehen.



Den Cache habe ich noch nicht wirklich ausgelotet. Den habe ich einfach auf 4,7GHz gesetzt und fertig.
Ich könnte auch mal 2 RAM Riegel rausnehmen, einen Lüfter davor hängen und ab geht's, oder ich packe den guten alten EK Monarch aus ^^


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juni 2020)

Lüfter vor die Riegel reicht. Dann 2 Riegel auf >4400MT/s@1.5V und Cache auf 4.9-5GHz. Unter die ersten 3 wirste ja wohl kommen. Wo ist dein Ehrgeiz? Du brauchst die berüchtigte Gauss'sche Motivationsrede.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Lüfter vor die Riegel reicht. Dann 2 Riegel auf >4400MT/s@1.5V und Cache auf 4.9-5GHz. Unter die ersten 3 wirste ja wohl kommen. Wo ist dein Ehrgeiz? Du brauchst die berüchtigte Gauss'sche Motivationsrede.



Immer mit der Ruhe 
Sonntag bin ich wieder am Rechner, dann kann ich das in Angriff nehmen. RAM ausloten ist halt eine Scheißarbeit ^^


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> RAM ausloten ist halt eine Scheißarbeit ^^



Du sollst ja nur 3 Runs stabil hinkriegen. In den Regeln steht nicht, dass der RAM mit 10k% Karhu Coverage laufen muss.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du sollst ja nur 3 Runs stabil hinkriegen. In den Regeln steht nicht, dass der RAM mit 10k% Karhu Coverage laufen muss.



Trotzdem muss ich die ganzen Subtimings grob ausloten damit ich zumindest nicht zu viel Leistung liegen lasse. Auch das ausloten der RTL und IO-L dauert ganz schön lange.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kommt mein neuestes Ergebnis noch in die Liste? Ich will da vor PCGH stehen


Ist es denn dein finales Ergebnis? 
Und mach dir nichts aus gauss, der ist notgeil auf neue Ergebnisse


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juni 2020)

Ne, ich bin heiß auf neue Benchmarks, aber ihr habt ja so eine sonderbare Priorisierung...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. Juni 2020)

Wir möchten eben nichts halbgares abliefern. Beim Warten kann man Geduld üben.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ist es denn dein finales Ergebnis?
> Und mach dir nichts aus gauss, der ist notgeil auf neue Ergebnisse



Ne final nicht, da wird sich regelmäßig was tun, weil das aktuell mein CPU Worst Case ist und es relativ gut auf RAM anspricht 

Ach ich mag @gaussmath doch


----------



## Duvar (12. Juni 2020)

Hatte mehr erwartet vom 10900k...
Nur ca 25% schneller als ein krüppel Ryzen 3600 welcher nur 47W verbraucht^^
gauss musst ihn heiß machen und sein Ehrgeiz wecken wie ich und etwas Öl ins Feuer kippen^^


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2020)

Was hast du erwartet. Er ist halt auf einer Höhe mit dem 9900K 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. Juni 2020)

> Nur ca 25% schneller als ein krüppel Ryzen 3600 welcher nur 47W verbraucht^^


...in diesem Benchmark, welcher 20 Threads nicht mal ansatzweise anspricht, wohlbemerkt.
Für gewöhnlich packt der 10900K 40-50 Prozent auf den Ryzen 3600 drauf, spielt in Sachen Preis aber auch einige Klassen höher.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. Juni 2020)

blau, habe dein Ergebnis jetzt eingefügt. Glückwunsch zu Platz 4


----------



## blautemple (16. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> blau, habe dein Ergebnis jetzt eingefügt. Glückwunsch zu Platz 4



Danke 
Können wir nicht nach den P99 sortieren? 

Ich glaube ich muss echt noch 2 Riegel rausnehmen und dem RAM so richtig Feuer unterm Arsch machen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. Juni 2020)

Keine Sorge, du wirst mit deiner CPU bei anderen bald erscheinenden offiziellen Community-Benchmarks mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Top 3 landen.


----------



## icon (18. Juni 2020)

Den Speicherstand kann man leider nicht mehr runterladen. "404 Diese Datei befindet sich nicht mehr an diesem Speicherort."


----------



## PCGH_Dave (18. Juni 2020)

icon schrieb:


> Den Speicherstand kann man leider nicht mehr runterladen. "404 Diese Datei befindet sich nicht mehr an diesem Speicherort."


Link habe ich gerade repariert, sollte klappen!


----------



## Falcony6886 (19. Juni 2020)

@Dave: Ich habe noch zwei Ergebnisse für dich, die du eintragen kannst! 

Einmal die Krücke hier aus diesem Post! Dann noch mein 24/7-Setting vom Ryzen 7 1700:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,6 GHz (fixed)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-17-17-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|28,5|16|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Juni 2020)

Und schon sind die Werte drin. Damit ist dein 1700 jetzt auf Raff-Niveau &#8211; mit 300 MHz weniger


----------



## blautemple (21. Juni 2020)

Da geht noch was:
blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,2 GHz|10c/20t|16 GiB DDR4-4400|CL17-17-17-32-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|54,9|31|CapFrameX - e4faad54-3a1a-46f2-aa8b-72947017cadb - Sessioncollection


----------



## gaussmath (21. Juni 2020)

Wie hoch ist der Cache getaktet?


----------



## TheOpenfield (22. Juni 2020)

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, welcher der Sechskerner nun die "Effizienzkrone" in diesem Bench holt.
Wo bleiben die Ergebnisse?


----------



## Duvar (24. Juni 2020)

gauss wird der Verbrauch vom 8700k nicht angezeigt?

https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/6f0829ef-9b4e-476e-a871-a34e69d97293


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juni 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> gauss wird der Verbrauch vom 8700k nicht angezeigt?



Du musst den SVID Support im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## Duvar (24. Juni 2020)

Immerhin blautemples Krücke geknackt (er hat ja noch einen besseren Score^^
Das Problem ist, ich hab nicht daran gedacht, dass das Hero ein T-Topology Board ist, ich bekomme den RAM kaum hoch (vorerst).
Das Teil läuft ja grad mal 3-4 Std. Muss also noch einiges machen.

https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/ae09adf3-0e58-468a-b3f8-ae53c6c89060
War jetzt mit 5.2GHz (5GHz Cache) 3900CL15 RAM.


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2020)

Duvar|Intel Core i7 8700k (83 Watt)|5.3 GHz/Cache 5.1GHz |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3900|CL15-15-15-28-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|50.4 Fps|31|Link
Min FPS FTW^^

Aktuell mit diesen RAM Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luky3000 (26. Juni 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Duvar|Intel Core i7 8700k (83 Watt)|5.3 GHz/Cache 5.1GHz |6c/6t|16 GiB DDR4-3900|CL15-15-15-28-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|50.4 Fps|31|Link
> Min FPS FTW^^
> 
> Aktuell mit diesen RAM Settings:
> ...



Das sieht doch ziemlich Vielversprechend aus. 
Mein 10600k liegt schon auf meinem Schreibtisch, ich warte nur noch auf das Board und den Ram und werde dann versuchen mitzumischen 
Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Ram Takt ich hinbekomme mit dem Z490 Brett.


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2020)

Hoffe du hast nicht beim RAM gespart^^
Bin aber zuversichtlich was dein Board + RAM OC betrifft.
Hab mal versucht noch etwas den Verbrauch zu senken bei mir und bin auf 81W gekommen, aber auch nicht der Brüller^^ https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/4c3e9d1c-83ca-4b64-a37c-541ac2bc0953


----------



## Luky3000 (26. Juni 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast nicht beim RAM gespart^^
> Bin aber zuversichtlich was dein Board + RAM OC betrifft.
> Hab mal versucht noch etwas den Verbrauch zu senken bei mir und bin auf 81W gekommen, aber auch nicht der Brüller^^ https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/4c3e9d1c-83ca-4b64-a37c-541ac2bc0953


Ich hab zwar versucht zu Sparen, sind aber trotzdem Patriot Viper mit 4400Mhz XMP geworden. 
Bin mal gespannt, laut der HWluxx Liste müssten das B-Dies sein. Ich denke aber selbst wenn es welche sind ist es Fraglich ob ich über die 4400 komme, evtl noch 4600 aber dann wird die Luft wahrscheinlich dünn.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

Luky3000 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar versucht zu Sparen, sind aber trotzdem Patriot Viper mit 4400Mhz XMP geworden.
> Bin mal gespannt, laut der HWluxx Liste müssten das B-Dies sein. Ich denke aber selbst wenn es welche sind ist es Fraglich ob ich über die 4400 komme, evtl noch 4600 aber dann wird die Luft wahrscheinlich dünn.



4600MHz wird schon extrem schwierig mit normalen Boards. Da brauchst du schon ein sehr gutes RAM OC Board, also z.B. das Apex. Boards mit 4 Dimm Slots werden keine 4600MHz packen.


----------



## Duvar (26. Juni 2020)

Luky3000 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar versucht zu Sparen, sind aber trotzdem Patriot Viper mit 4400Mhz XMP geworden.
> Bin mal gespannt, laut der HWluxx Liste müssten das B-Dies sein. Ich denke aber selbst wenn es welche sind ist es Fraglich ob ich über die 4400 komme, evtl noch 4600 aber dann wird die Luft wahrscheinlich dünn.



XMP kannst du sowieso in die Tonne klatschen, musst da schon selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## Luky3000 (26. Juni 2020)

Ja ich schau mal. Die beste P/L für Ram OC bietet wahrscheinlich das Unify ITX, aber die ITX dinger sind einfach nicht meins...
Ich hab ein Z490 Strix-E bestellt und warte seit einer Woche das es versendet wird.
Als ich eins bei Saturn mit der Mwst geschenkt Aktion Kaufen wollte waren schon alle weg... 
Ich schau einfach mal was geht, bin eh noch Anfänger auf dem Gebiet. Und auch wenn das XMP vielleicht nicht läuft denke ich dass ich Manuell auf jeden Fall in die Region komme, wenn das Board für bis zu 4800 ausgelegt ist und der Ram ja theoretisch mit den 4400 problemlos laufen soll.


----------



## Duvar (29. Juni 2020)

Duvar|Intel Core i7 8700k (87 Watt)|5.2 GHz/Cache 5.0GHz |6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3900|CL15-15-15-28-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|51.1 Fps|28|Link

Mal ein run mit HT ON. Da ist aber noch was drin, hab manche runs 52FPS+, nur dann kommen wieder 2 Wachen und vermasseln alles^^


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

Habt ihr keine Battlefield V Leute? ^^

Hier geht's weiter: [PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Battlefield 5 (CPU)


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2020)

Dave wäre schön, wenn du meinen neuen Score aktualisieren könntest, hab mir den allerwertesten dafür ....^^
Hab kein BFV gauss, zocke net wirklich Baller Games.


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Battlefield V Leute? ^^
> 
> Hier geht's weiter: [PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Battlefield 5 (CPU)



Na klar und ich steuere auch bald was bei! Aber was ging denn bitte gerade bei Amaz... ab?! Alle Ryzens massiv reduziert? Mittlerweile auch alle ausverkauft bis auf die beiden Sechskerner... Das waren ja unfassbare Preise... Endlich mal Glück gehabt bei solchen Angeboten, konnte noch einen R9 3900X für 343,33 Euro abstauben.


----------



## Luky3000 (2. Juli 2020)

So, dank der Einstiegshilfe Sinusspass hab ich mein erstes Ergebnis welches ich mich traue Hochzuladen. Das ganze ist zwar noch bisschen Dirty und mehr schlecht als Recht mit Luft gekühlt, daher komme ich auch nicht über 5Ghz. (ich hoffe die Wasserkühlung ändert das)
Power Limit hab ich aktuell bei 150W.

Luky3000|Intel Core i5 10600k|5.0Ghz/Cache 4.8Ghz|6C/12T|16 GiB DDR4 4200Mhz|CL16-16-16-36 2T|RX 5700xt|40.3|23.7|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/59809200-13da-4db1-99ed-c3b4817367e0


----------



## Duvar (2. Juli 2020)

Deine GPU Power ist verdächtig low. Deine CPU verbraucht aber mehr als meine, dachte die neueren Modelle verbrauchen weniger und meine CPU war schon so gut wie am Anschlag, weil ich die noch köpfen muss, da stimmt was nicht mit den Temps bei mir. Hoffe kann, wenn der Delid Die Mate 2 da ist und frisch geköpft wurde, etwas besser takten.
Dein  RAM war womöglich nicht stabil, weil dieser Takt bei den Primärtimings ist net normal bzw etwas zu viel des Guten schätze ich.
Lad dir den ASRock Timing Configurator runter, damit man deine Timings mal alle sieht, nicht das ich dir jetzt groß Tipps geben kann, nur würde einem der dir helfen kann sehr helfen AsrTCSetup(v4.0.4).rar beim Filehorst - filehorst.de

Edit:

Ich mache mal fix schnell ein run mit deinen CPU Settings und schaue mal was bei rum kommt. Dein Resultat kann nicht stimmen bei den Angaben.
So sieht es aus mit 5GHz/4.8GHz wie bei dir AVG Verbrauch 70W bei mir und 48,2FPS/27FPS (zum Vgl deine CPU verbraucht 91W AVG) https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/597eb2de-d653-498b-95b2-729cc062db54

Da ist also definitiv was faul bei deinem Resultat, die FPS sind viel zu gering. Ich hab CPU auf Höchstleistung laufen unter Energieoptionen, kp ob das was bringt und beende mal einige Prozesse, mein System ist halt debloated.
Eventuell sind auch deine Subtimings richtig grottig, kp ob du da Hand angelegt hast, deswegen lad mal ein Bild mit dem oben verlinkten Tool hoch.


----------



## Luky3000 (3. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Deine GPU Power ist verdächtig low. Deine CPU verbraucht aber mehr als meine, dachte die neueren Modelle verbrauchen weniger und meine CPU war schon so gut wie am Anschlag, weil ich die noch köpfen muss, da stimmt was nicht mit den Temps bei mir. Hoffe kann, wenn der Delid Die Mate 2 da ist und frisch geköpft wurde, etwas besser takten.
> Dein  RAM war womöglich nicht stabil, weil dieser Takt bei den Primärtimings ist net normal bzw etwas zu viel des Guten schätze ich.
> Lad dir den ASRock Timing Configurator runter, damit man deine Timings mal alle sieht, nicht das ich dir jetzt groß Tipps geben kann, nur würde einem der dir helfen kann sehr helfen AsrTCSetup(v4.0.4).rar beim Filehorst - filehorst.de
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber das Programm läuft nicht bei mir. es kommt eine Fehlermeldung (Bild)
Ich habe nun das Strix-E gegen ein Unify von MSI getauscht und da sehen einige Sachen schon mal besser aus. Unter anderem kann ich auf dem Unify mein 4400XMP nutzen ohne Probleme.

Allerdings stimmt mit dem System trotzdem irgendwas nicht. Ich hab das Ergebnis mal angehangen, da hat sich nämlich nich getan.
https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/70131e66-b099-4193-9a63-5f701a82316b

Danke für deinen Vergleich, mit so einem Wert hatte ich eigentlich auch gerechnet vor allem weil ich ja auch um einiges mehr Ram Rakt habe als du.

Mal schauen ich mache die Tage auf dem Unify noch mal eine neue Windows Installation, vielleicht hilft das ja was.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2020)

So funktioniert RAM Overclocking nicht. Da musst du schon händisch ran. Zum auslesen die 4.0.3 Version vom Asrock Timing Configurator nehmen.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2020)

XMP ist einfach grottig, sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Intel.
Verstehe auch nicht, wie du mit nur 5GHz soviel verbrauchen kannst, mit welcher Spannung läuft das Teil da eigentlich?


----------



## Luky3000 (3. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So funktioniert RAM Overclocking nicht. Da musst du schon händisch ran. Zum auslesen die 4.0.3 Version vom Asrock Timing Configurator nehmen.


Schon klar dass das kein "richtiger" Ram OC ist, aber bessere FPS hätte ich schon erwartet.
Die Version 4.0.3 hat funktioniert, Danke! Ergebnis hab ich angehängt.



Duvar schrieb:


> XMP ist einfach grottig, sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Intel.
> Verstehe auch nicht, wie du mit nur 5GHz soviel verbrauchen kannst, mit welcher Spannung läuft das Teil da eigentlich?


CPU läuft mit 1.35V


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2020)

Hier kannst du dich für den Anfang mal einlesen: 
[Sammelthread] - Intel RAM OC Thread + Guides und Tipps | Forum de Luxx


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2020)

Ach, ich sehe gerade dass du eine R9 290 verbaut hast. Da macht dir der üble Treiberoverhead unter DX11 so zu schaffen. An die Ergebnisse mit Nvidia Karte wirst du so eh nicht ran kommen.


----------



## Luky3000 (3. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hier kannst du dich für den Anfang mal einlesen:
> [Sammelthread] - Intel RAM OC Thread + Guides und Tipps | Forum de Luxx



Danke, mache ich mal.
Allerdings werde ich vor Ende nächster Woche wahrscheinlich nicht dazu kommen. 
Für mich ist halt vor allem wichtig zu wissen ob mit meine Komponenten alles in Ordnung ist wegen der Rückgabefrist..


----------



## Luky3000 (3. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ach, ich sehe gerade dass du eine R9 290 verbaut hast. Da macht dir der üble Treiberoverhead unter DX11 so zu schaffen. An die Ergebnisse mit Nvidia Karte wirst du so eh nicht ran kommen.



Ah ok, das ist ein Anfang.
Ja hab auch eigentlich vor auf Nvidia zu wechseln, nur will warten was die 3000er Gen bringt. Dann bestelle ich evtl einfach mal eine zum Testen. 2070s oder so sollte ja reichen, oder?


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2020)

Luky3000 schrieb:


> Ah ok, das ist ein Anfang.
> Ja hab auch eigentlich vor auf Nvidia zu wechseln, nur will warten was die 3000er Gen bringt. Dann bestelle ich evtl einfach mal eine zum Testen. 2070s oder so sollte ja reichen, oder?



Aber bitte nur wenn du sie dann nicht einfach zurückschickst...


----------



## Luky3000 (3. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber bitte nur wenn du sie dann nicht einfach zurückschickst...



Wie stellst du dir denn "Testen" sonst vor?


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2020)

Kaufen und dann halt gebraucht weiterverkaufen wenn du sie wirklich nicht behalten willst


----------



## Luky3000 (3. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kaufen und dann halt gebraucht weiterverkaufen wenn du sie wirklich nicht behalten willst



Dann mache ich aber Minus mit der Aktion.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2020)

Luky3000 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich aber Minus mit der Aktion.



So ist das halt wenn man sich Dinge kauft 
Den Händler dafür leiden zu lassen erscheint mir auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Luky3000 (3. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So ist das halt wenn man sich Dinge kauft
> Den Händler dafür leiden zu lassen erscheint mir auch nicht richtig.



Da hast du vollkommen recht, ich hab da auch oft ein Schlechtes Gewissen was zurückzusenden. Vor allem ist auch der Umweltaspekt nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Daher bestelle ich Dinge die ich Testen möchte, zumindest falls das mal vorkommt (wie jetzt mit der Karte) eigentlich immer bei Amazon. Da hab ich kein schlechtes Gewissen (außer eben das ich bei Amazon kaufe  ) und durch Prime problemlos 30 Tage Zeit zurückzusenden.

Jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke könnte man seine PC auch quasi "Gratis" mit eine Grafikkarte versorgen indem man sie einfach alle 30 Tage wechselt.  

Edit: falls sich jemand über die Doppelmoral "schlechtes Gewissen bei Amazon Kauf" und dann Prime haben wundert: Meine Freundin hat Prime und bisher konnte ich ihr das auch noch nicht ausreden (profitieren tue ich zugegebener Maßen trotzdem davon  )


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2020)

Luky3000 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber das Programm läuft nicht bei mir. es kommt eine Fehlermeldung (Bild)
> Ich habe nun das Strix-E gegen ein Unify von MSI getauscht und da sehen einige Sachen schon mal besser aus. Unter anderem kann ich auf dem Unify mein 4400XMP nutzen ohne Probleme.
> 
> Allerdings stimmt mit dem System trotzdem irgendwas nicht. Ich hab das Ergebnis mal angehangen, da hat sich nämlich nich getan.
> ...



Nochmal was zum Vergleichen, damit du mal siehst wie weit Abseits du von den ordentlichen Ergebnissen weg bist (no offense, sage das nur, damit du dein System optimieren kannst)
Ich habe mal ein 4.4/4.4GHz run gemacht mit "langsamen UV RAM" (3900CL17) da bin ich locker über 10% schneller als dein Resultat, verbrauche dabei sogar weniger als die Hälfte (47W vs 105W hier)
https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/e81fb285-a184-4840-98ee-afedfcd80cd1
Auch ein guter Vergleich gegen meinen alten Ryzen, der zufällig auch mit 47W (SMT off) den besten Score lieferte, aber hier dennoch hinterher hinkt gegen den Intel.

Auch interessant, wenn ich auf 5/4.8GHz gehe habe ich rund 9% höhere FPS, aber dafür rund 50% höheren Verbrauch, also der Bereich um die 4.4GHz sollte schon der Optimale sein, wenn man nicht zwingend wegen dem Monitor und dem Game massig FPS braucht und eine dementsprechend gute GPU hat bzw die Settings dementsprechend anpasst.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. Juli 2020)

Luky3000 schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen recht, ich hab da auch oft ein Schlechtes Gewissen was zurückzusenden. Vor allem ist auch der Umweltaspekt nicht zu vernachlässigen.
> Daher bestelle ich Dinge die ich Testen möchte, zumindest falls das mal vorkommt (wie jetzt mit der Karte) eigentlich immer bei Amazon. Da hab ich kein schlechtes Gewissen (außer eben das ich bei Amazon kaufe  ) und durch Prime problemlos 30 Tage Zeit zurückzusenden.
> 
> Jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke könnte man seine PC auch quasi "Gratis" mit eine Grafikkarte versorgen indem man sie einfach alle 30 Tage wechselt.
> ...



Amazon ist, abseits vom eigenen Angebot, nur der Vermittler zwischen dir und einem Händler und stellt sicher, dass der Handel zustandekommt. 
Wenn du dir etwas liefern lässt, das Teil wochenlang nutzt und dann retounierst schlägst du nicht Amazon, sondern dem Händler ein Schnippchen welcher auf die Plattform mehr oder minder angewiesen ist und sich dementsprechend an die, teils absurden Gängelungen halten muss. 
30 Tage bedingungslose Rückgabe - WTF? Aber da hört's auch nicht auf, Amazon nimmt Sachen zurück die noch viel länger beim Kunden waren und gibt auch einen feuchten Dreck drauf wenn defekte Ware retouniert wird - Der Kunde bekommt die Kohle trotzdem zurück. 
Geh mal in's Amazon-Seller Forum und ließ dir durch womit die armen Schweine so fertig werden müssen. Wärst ja nicht der erste der diesen genialen Einfall hat. 

Sorry für OT, musste ich loswerden.


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2020)

Hier mal zusätzlich zu meinem Resultat eben, aber diesmal nicht mit dem UV RAM sondern OC 3900CL15, 1W höherer Verbrauch und minimal höhere FPS, also wirklich lohnen tut sich das nicht https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/9ba114b4-fae9-4b56-9e2b-0138959b7afd
Spannung ist beim OC RAM ~200mV höher und SA/IO sind auch 50mV höher.

Bonusrun 4.4/4.4 mit XMP RAM (3600C17) https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/25724317-80fa-40b8-a355-a02674f7a11d


Edit: Jetzt wirds bitter für viele Ryzens^^
38°C und auf dem Niveau wie die schnellsten Ryzens hier mit 27W AVG Verbrauch 
PS Dies noch mit langsamem RAM, da geht noch was.
https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/951d7961-8f3b-4efe-8b12-facb7ff21418


----------



## blautemple (4. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nochmal was zum Vergleichen, damit du mal siehst wie weit Abseits du von den ordentlichen Ergebnissen weg bist (no offense, sage das nur, damit du dein System optimieren kannst)
> Ich habe mal ein 4.4/4.4GHz run gemacht mit "langsamen UV RAM" (3900CL17) da bin ich locker über 10% schneller als dein Resultat, verbrauche dabei sogar weniger als die Hälfte (47W vs 105W hier)
> https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/e81fb285-a184-4840-98ee-afedfcd80cd1
> Auch ein guter Vergleich gegen meinen alten Ryzen, der zufällig auch mit 47W (SMT off) den besten Score lieferte, aber hier dennoch hinterher hinkt gegen den Intel.
> ...



Mit der 290er kann er sich auf den Kopf stellen und er wird trotzdem niemals so ein Ergebnis kriegen. Die ist im CPU Limit unter DX11 eine absolute Vollkatastrophe.


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Juli 2020)

Jede AMD-Karte ist bei KCD eine Vollkatastrophe im CPU-Limit. Ich habe das ganze mit einer R9 290X, einer RX 580 und einer RX 5700 getestet. Zu einer Nvidia verliere ich immer mindestens 10% Fps!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (4. Juli 2020)

Hier mit 3900 CL15: https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/8ae09081-c575-4416-8486-d3eb82689bce
Openfield überholt FPS technisch, dabei weniger als die Hälfte wie er verbraucht und gleichgezogen mit Darks 3900X, welcher dreieinhalb mal so viel verbraucht wie ich bei diesem run und quasi so gut wie gleichauf mit dem stock 9900k mit 27W 
Das Ganze mit 3.6GHz allcore, ist echt schon brutal was man raushaut, schade das der RAM hier net höher geht 

EDIT:

Komme immer näher an die Spitze--->

Bitte einmal updaten Dave.

Duvar|Intel Core i7 8700k (90 Watt)|5.3 GHz/Cache 5.1GHz |6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3900|CL15-15-15-28-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|52.2 Fps|29|Link

Immerhin mit Blau gleichgezogen^^


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mit 3900 CL15: https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/8ae09081-c575-4416-8486-d3eb82689bce
> Openfield überholt FPS technisch, dabei weniger als die Hälfte wie er verbraucht und gleichgezogen mit Darks 3900X, welcher dreieinhalb mal so viel verbraucht wie ich bei diesem run und quasi so gut wie gleichauf mit dem stock 9900k mit 27W
> Das Ganze mit 3.6GHz allcore, ist echt schon brutal was man raushaut, schade das der RAM hier net höher geht
> 
> ...



Aber auch nur weil mein Update nicht eingetragen wurde


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2020)

Hmm je mehr ich benche, desto mehr lüfte ich die Geheimnisse des Intels, langsam kenne ich ihn wie meine linke Westentasche^^

Ich hab mal just 4 fun den Cache auf 34 gelassen gell (von meinem UV Profil 3.6/3.4), hab dann bemerkt, dass wenn man den Cache nicht zu sehr pusht, man richtig brutal mit dem Takt hoch kann, ich habe nur 40mV oben drauf gepackt und konnte unglaubliche 300MHz höher gehen (CB20 stable)
Somit packe ich mit lächerlichen 30W 40 FPS^^ https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/8ba5edd3-b5f6-4067-b820-da2ffce10763
Was ich noch lernen muss ist, ab wann ich den Cache pushen muss bzw wv genug sind und nicht mehr viel bringen und wann mal lieber auf Coreclock setzen sollte.

Hab also mit 30W alle Ryzens (außer meinen) überholt und sitze dem 9900ks (TDP locked) im Nacken.

Edit:

Für die nächsten 200MHz habe ich leider 40mV oben drauf gebraucht. Mal sehen was mit 4.1GHz gehen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2020)

Hah:
blautemple|Intel Core i9-10900K|5.3 GHz |10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL16-16-16-32-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|56.8|33|Link


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hah:
> blautemple|Intel Core i9-10900K|5.3 GHz |10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL16-16-16-32-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|56.8|33|Link



Wie bist du denn drauf?^^

Zurück zu meiner Testreihe, die 4.1GHz haben sich ganz und gar nicht gelohnt, Verbrauch geht durch die Decke und die FPS sind nicht sonderlich gestiegen, glaub der Cache hinkt nun nach https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/d626b0f5-c876-4862-82bf-58abb96a6b90
Hatte aber 2 miese runs mit Doppelwachen, beim 3. run hatte ich 41.6FPS oder so.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf?^^
> 
> Zurück zu meiner Testreihe, die 4.1GHz haben sich ganz und gar nicht gelohnt, Verbrauch geht durch die Decke und die FPS sind nicht sonderlich gestiegen, glaub der Cache hinkt nun nach https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/d626b0f5-c876-4862-82bf-58abb96a6b90
> Hatte aber 2 miese runs mit Doppelwachen, beim 3. run hatte ich 41.6FPS oder so.



Ich will zeigen das 4 Dimms rocken 

Bei meinem Ergebnis schweige ich mal lieber über den Verbrauch


----------



## Duvar (5. Juli 2020)

Hab ich schon gesehen, aber kannst Angaben zum Cache machen.
Bin aktuell dem 3.9GHz Profil verfallen, werde versuchen diesen weiter zu optimieren, vllt kann ich da noch was rausholen, wenn ich den Cache eventuell etwas höher bekomme.
Wünschte ich hätte ein ordentliches Z390 Board, damit ich den RAM auch mal pushen kann.

Edit: Das sieht doch mal sehr gut aus mit nur 31W https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/302ed605-4e51-4ec4-8d96-cde37dd3b20a
Denke wird mein neues 24/7 Profil.


----------



## TheOpenfield (5. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Openfield überholt FPS technisch, dabei weniger als die Hälfte wie er verbraucht



hehe, wobei du gerade einen maximal effizienten Intel 6-Kerner mit einem maximal ineffizienten Zen 2 6-Kerner vergleichst... 

Auch immer bedenken, dass bei meiner Konfiguration etwa ~20W Package alleine auf den RAM/IO gehen bei meiner Bestückung+VSoC. Schon alleine ein effizienter IO-Die würde Zen 3 nochmal extrem nach vorne bringen bei der Effizienz. Der pro Kern verbrauch ist schon bei Zen 2 abartig niedrig.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2020)

Neue Werte sind alle drin 
Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz blau


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2020)

Habe mal einen kleinen Verbrauchstest gemacht, habe ja die Werte von meinem alten sehr stark optimierten/UV 3600 hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...dom-come-deliverance-cpu-55.html#post10293348
Der RAM lief da mit 3600CL18 beim Ryzen mit 1.21V für den RAM und SoC mit 0.9V und per PPT den Verbrauch stark limitiert auf glaub 32W PPT. Die CPU boostete up to 4.2GHz hier.
FPStechnisch kam ich so knapp über 37FPS. Nachzulesen hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...dom-come-deliverance-cpu-59.html#post10297275
Den idle Verbrauch konnte ich mit neuem Power Plan und weiteren Spannungsreduktionen auf knapp unter 43W drücken, siehe hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...n-guenstiger-grafikkarten-5.html#post10328993
Beim Benchrun selbst lagen rund 153W an wie man in dem Link oben sehen kann.

Der 8700k hingegen läuft mit 3.9/3.7GHz Core/Cachetakt (idle 0.928V Last 0.912V) mit 3900MHzCL17 RAM (1.36V Ram Spannung, 1.15V SA und 1.1V IO Spannung)
Der ist also noch nicht brutalst UV worden, schon sehr stark, nur nicht bis ans noch sinnvolle Limit wie beim 3600.
Idle Verbrauch hier 46.7W und im selben KCD Szenario  liegen hier 154.7W an für den kompletten Rechner.
Performancetechnisch haut dieses Profil jedoch knapp über 41 FPS raus im KCD Bench.
Gut möglich, dass der Verbrauch beim 8700k durch die manuelle fixe Spannung im idle nicht perfekt ist, dennoch sehr gering.
Der 8700k verbraucht also minimalst (nicht nennenswert unter Last) mehr, verzeichnet dabei aber rund 10% mehr FPS.
Um die FPS des 8700k UV zu erreichen musste ich beim 3600 schon ans Limit gehen. (Letztendlich wurden es dann 47W mit SMT off (siehe Ranking), was eigentlich noch super ist gegenüber den 31W des Intels (siehe paar post drüber))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MSI-Fan (12. Juli 2020)

@Duvar könntest du mal etwas genauer dein UV beschreiben? Ich lese zwar immer 37W und dann 3,6ghz dann 4,1ghz usw. Was genau bezweckst du mit dem UV genau und was willst du erreichen? Wäre super wenn du da mal genauer eingehst!


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2020)

Was genau willst du wissen? Man sieht halt wie die CPU mit verschiedenen Profilen performt.
Du kannst da sehen mit wie wenig Verbrauch man noch eine ordentliche Performance dank RAM OC rauskitzeln kann.
Je geringer der Verbrauch, desto geringer die Temp und damit verbunden die Lautheit (je nachdem).
Mein Ziel ist es also, den Verbrauch so gut es geht zu senken, dabei aber noch ein System zu haben, welches in Games noch gute Leistung liefert.
Warum soll ich das doppelt/dreifache Verbrauchen für die selben FPS bzw mit eventuell minimalem Abstrichen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine?
Siehe zB mein 31W Profil paar posts vorher, dies liefert höhere FPS als ein stock 10900k und auch höhere FPS als übertaktete Ryzen Systeme.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Juli 2020)

Könntest über den Offset bei der Vcore gehen, aber wenn du jetzt schon am unteren Ende rumlutscht, läufst du ehr Gefahr das die min. Vcore zu weit im Idle abrutscht und dein System freezt.
Ich habe ja bei meinen 4,5GHz Allcore und -75mV im Idle auch gerne drops bis 0,6V, ich glaube man sollte nicht unter 0,5V fallen, auch bei den 800MHz dann, irgendwas hatte ich mal irgendwo vernommen gehabt.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Könntest über den Offset bei der Vcore gehen, aber wenn du jetzt schon am unteren Ende rumlutscht, läufst du ehr Gefahr das die min. Vcore zu weit im Idle abrutscht und dein System freezt.
> Ich habe ja bei meinen 4,5GHz Allcore und -75mV im Idle auch gerne drops bis 0,6V, ich glaube man sollte nicht unter 0,5V fallen, auch bei den 800MHz dann, irgendwas hatte ich mal irgendwo vernommen gehabt.



Naja ist auch nicht wirklich der Bringer, hab -100mV offset eingestellt und die Spannung droppt auf 0.624V im idle und der Verbrauch droppt um sagenhafte 1W^^
CB15 Spannung 0.912V (genauso hoch wie meine fixe Spannungseinstellung unter Last) jedoch bei CB20 gehts mit offset anstatt 0.912V manuell auf 0.960V hoch und der Verbrauch steigt um 3W ca.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juli 2020)

Bei CB15 habe ich 1.068V @ ~85W, bei CB20 sinds 1.116V @ ~96W 
Dachte das mit mehr Last auch die Spannung singt so wie bei Prime95: 
Custom + AVX 1344er(85W) @ 1.104V und beim 12k Test(120W) @ 1.080V


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich mit 20mV mehr +100MHz Core und +200MHz Cachtakt fahren kann, resultiert in 34W AVG bei 42.5FPS https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/700532c8-c1e6-4660-b617-4dbe76b9fb6d
Denke die 20mV kann man schon noch oben drauf geben. Zwar nur mit einigen CB 20 runs getestet, aber bin zuversichtlich, dass das im Alltag bei mir laufen wird so.
Sind dann ~0.94V unter Last bei 4.0/3.9GHz Core/Cache. RAM 3900CL15 in dem run.
Resultiert in 65W Package Power in CB20.

Edit: Hab hier noch mal 2 nette UV bzw low OC Resultate.

4.3/4.1 mit 44.7AVG FPS und 41W https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/86424b63-f61c-4f6e-a128-c22e6574fdb6

Ticken höher mit 4.6/4.4 46.8 FPS und 49W https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/3fffc8fa-54a0-4020-8f94-ea201b1186dd


----------



## MSI-Fan (13. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was genau willst du wissen? Man sieht halt wie die CPU mit verschiedenen Profilen performt.
> Du kannst da sehen mit wie wenig Verbrauch man noch eine ordentliche Performance dank RAM OC rauskitzeln kann.
> Je geringer der Verbrauch, desto geringer die Temp und damit verbunden die Lautheit (je nachdem).
> Mein Ziel ist es also, den Verbrauch so gut es geht zu senken, dabei aber noch ein System zu haben, welches in Games noch gute Leistung liefert.
> ...



Das ist mir schon bewusst jedoch habe ich bei meinem I9 9900K festgestellt das die FPS ab 4GHZ extrem fallen ggü 4,2GHZ! Dafür merke ich keinen FPS unterschied von 4,2GHz zu 4,5 oder 4,7GHz @Stock aber 3,6GHz klar weniger Verbrauch dafür grottige FPS, da brauche ich mir keinen i9 kaufen. Auch der Ram hat klar seine Auswirkung jedoch gefällt es dem Ram auch nicht wenn ich dafür dort mal die Latenzen scharf einstelle und auch mehr Saft reinpumpen muss.

Und das ein 6Kerner weniger Watt ggü einem 8Kerner bedeutet ist auch klar.


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Juli 2020)

...und hier auch einen mit dem R9 3900X, RAM nicht optimiert:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|35,4|21|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht zumindest nicht so mies aus wie bei Battlefield V. Bei KCD geht mit RAM-OC sicher noch etwas!


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bewusst jedoch habe ich bei meinem I9 9900K festgestellt das die FPS ab 4GHZ extrem fallen ggü 4,2GHZ! Dafür merke ich keinen FPS unterschied von 4,2GHz zu 4,5 oder 4,7GHz @Stock aber 3,6GHz klar weniger Verbrauch dafür grottige FPS, da brauche ich mir keinen i9 kaufen. Auch der Ram hat klar seine Auswirkung jedoch gefällt es dem Ram auch nicht wenn ich dafür dort mal die Latenzen scharf einstelle und auch mehr Saft reinpumpen muss.
> 
> Und das ein 6Kerner weniger Watt ggü einem 8Kerner bedeutet ist auch klar.



Musst dann halt auf 4.2GHz hin optimieren. RAM verbraucht kaum was, selbst wenn du den übertaktest, also im Vergleich zum CPU OC quasi Null Verbrauch beim OC RAM.
Ja, 3.6GHz sind zu viel des Guten, gebe ich zu, zwar 27W Verbrauch beim Zocken, nur mit 34W bin ich schon deutlich schneller wie man in den letzten posts sehen konnte.




Falcony6886 schrieb:


> ...und hier auch einen mit dem R9 3900X, RAM nicht optimiert:
> 
> Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|35,4|21|Link
> 
> ...



Hab deinen Post im BF Thread gelesen, Subtimings sind halt das A und O beim Ryzen, mach dich da mal ran.


----------



## MSI-Fan (13. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Musst dann halt auf 4.2GHz hin optimieren. RAM verbraucht kaum was, selbst wenn du den übertaktest, also im Vergleich zum CPU OC quasi Null Verbrauch beim OC RAM.
> Ja, 3.6GHz sind zu viel des Guten, gebe ich zu, zwar 27W Verbrauch beim Zocken, nur mit 34W bin ich schon deutlich schneller wie man in den letzten posts sehen konnte.
> 
> 
> ...



Leider können meine Riegel corsair Dominator 32GB 3200er nicht viel was OC betrifft. Sobald ich da die Latenzen angreife in kleinen Bereichen wird es schon instabil oder kackt ab.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2020)

Schade, beim RAM machst du brutalen Verlust, siehst ja dank RAM kann man auf das Lvl von deutlich teureren/neueren CPUs kommen.
Hier mal ein 65W run mit AVG 50.3FPS und P1 29. (5.0/4.6GHz Profil) https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/b5e9fc79-4336-4083-a0ec-9d843dce920d
Sind 0.8FPS/Watt.

Edit: Sehe grad, dass ich so gut wie an Igors Werte ran gekommen bin, trotz nur 3900MHz RAM (zumindest beim 5GHz Resultat bei auch 65W)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...dom-come-deliverance-cpu-41.html#post10287636
Denke die 2 Kerne mehr machen nicht sooo viel aus,andererseits wenn ich die 10 Kerner Resultate sehe von Blau, dann vllt doch?


----------



## Siriuz (15. Juli 2020)

Siriuz| i7-10700K|4,79GHZ|8/16ct||16GB DDR4-3600| CL18-19-19-39| 1080GTX |41.39 FPS| 22,98

CapFrameX - 774bffaf-b90d-402a-8984-ea3a7aba1ff1 - Sessioncollection

Die CPU wurde nur mit dem neuen Intel Tool "übertaktet" waren gerade mal 95mhz  Sonst alles Standart!
Finde das Ergebnis in Ordnung mit dem schwächeren Ram und Grafikkarte. Mit besseren Timings und höheren Takt wären sicherlich noch 3-4 FPS drin. Werde den Test in ein paar Monaten mit einer neuen GPU aus neugierde nochmal machen.


----------



## MSI-Fan (15. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schade, beim RAM machst du brutalen Verlust, siehst ja dank RAM kann man auf das Lvl von deutlich teureren/neueren CPUs kommen.
> Hier mal ein 65W run mit AVG 50.3FPS und P1 29. (5.0/4.6GHz Profil) https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/b5e9fc79-4336-4083-a0ec-9d843dce920d
> Sind 0.8FPS/Watt.
> 
> ...



Ja der Ram  habe im Netz viele OC Sachen für meinen Ram gefunden jedoch funzen diese gar nicht. Die konnten die Dominator so richtig raufbrügeln ich kann da leider gar nix mit meinen machen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. Juli 2020)

Siriuz, wenn ich dich in die Liste mit aufnehmen soll, dann halte dich bitte wie alle anderen an die Vorgabe:



> Username|Prozessor|CPU-Takt|Kerne/Threads|Arbeitsspeicher|RAM-Timings|Grafikkarte|Bilder pro Sekunde|P99|Cloud-ID
> 
> *Beispiel:*
> PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|17,7|54|Link
> ...



Danke


----------



## Siriuz (15. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Siriuz, wenn ich dich in die Liste mit aufnehmen soll, dann halte dich bitte wie alle anderen an die Vorgabe:
> 
> 
> 
> Danke



CapFrameX - 774bffaf-b90d-402a-8984-ea3a7aba1ff1 - Sessioncollection Ist das nicht der richtige Link? 
Siriuz| i7-10700K|4,79GHZ|8/16ct||16GB DDR4-3600| CL18-19-19-39| 1080GTX |41.39 FPS| 22,98 | CapFrameX - 774bffaf-b90d-402a-8984-ea3a7aba1ff1 - Sessioncollection


So?


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2020)

Nee so, das ist dein Link: Link


----------



## Luky3000 (15. Juli 2020)

Wenn wir schon beim Eintragen sind würde ich auch gerne in der Liste stehen, auch wenn meine AMD Karte mich einbremst.
Ich hoffe ja das hier nicht schon zu ist bis die RTX3000 kommen. 

Luky3000|Intel Core i5 10600k|5.0Ghz/Cache 4.8Ghz|6C/12T|16 GiB DDR4 4200Mhz|CL16-16-16-36 2T|RX 5700xt|40.3|23.7|Link

Ps. Sorry ich weiß nicht wie ich den Link in einen "Link" verpacke. (ich lasse mich natürlich gerne belehren)
Pps. habs im BBcode gefunden, sollte jetzt passen. (Hauptsache erstmal doof gefragt  )


----------



## Siriuz (15. Juli 2020)

Luky3000 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Eintragen sind würde ich auch gerne in der Liste stehen, auch wenn meine AMD Karte mich einbremst.
> Ich hoffe ja das hier nicht schon zu ist bis die RTX3000 kommen.
> 
> Luky3000|Intel Core i5 10600k|5.0Ghz/Cache 4.8Ghz|6C/12T|16 GiB DDR4 4200Mhz|CL16-16-16-36 2T|RX 5700xt|40.3|23.7|Link
> ...



Kannst du mich Illuminieren? Ich hab keine Ahnung wie der Befehl geht.


----------



## Luky3000 (15. Juli 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Kannst du mich Illuminieren? Ich hab keine Ahnung wie der Befehl geht.



Wenn du bis ganz nach unten Scrollst findest du unter dem Reiter "Berechtigungen" neben den Emojis auch die ganzen aktivierten Codes. Der BB-Code ist in dem Fall für die Formatierung der Beiträge zuständig.
Klick Ihn an und in einem neuen Tab öffnet sich die Liste in der alle nutzbaren Befehle erläutert sind. Im falle von dem Link sieht das ganze wie folgt aus:

Möchtest du einfach den Link einbinden damit man Ihn anklicken kann dann geht das mit [ url]ww.beispiel.kom[/url ] (die Lehrzeichen zwischen "url" und klammer müssen natürlich weg)

Soll der Link nun eine Namen bekommen und unsichtbar werden ersetzt du die schließende klammer hinter dem ersten "url" und ersetzt sie durch ein = Zeichen dann fügst du hinter dem Link wieder eine schließende Klammer ein (muss die Eckige sein) und schreibst nun in die Lücke zwischen klammer zu und klammer auf den gewünschten Namen. Sieht dann so aus:
[ url=ww.beispiel.kom]Gewünschter Name[/url ]   (auch hier müssen natürlich die Lehrzeichen weg, aber das Veranschaulichen geht nicht anders)

Ich hoffe ich konnte das einigermaßen Verständlich erläutern.


----------



## Siriuz (15. Juli 2020)

Siriuz| i7-10700K|4,79GHZ|8/16ct||16GB DDR4-3600| CL18-19-19-39| 1080GTX |41.39 FPS| 22,98| Link


Vielen Dank dir, Lucky.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. Juli 2020)

Die Sache mit dem Link hat mich auch mal eine zeitlang in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Aber es ist wirklich leicht:

(url=CLOUD-LINK)Link(/url)

Entsprechend einfügen und statt der runden Klammern eckige einfügen. Das Wort "Link" wird dann mit dem zuvor eingetragenem Link (zur Cloud) "befüllt".


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juli 2020)

Ich erstelle Links immer über die Schaltfläche im Editor. 
Wort markieren - Befehl anklicken - URL einfügen - Enter - Fertig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (15. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Link hat mich auch mal eine zeitlang in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Aber es ist wirklich leicht:
> 
> (url=CLOUD-LINK)Link(/url)
> 
> Entsprechend einfügen und statt der runden Klammern eckige einfügen. Das Wort "Link" wird dann mit dem zuvor eingetragenem Link (zur Cloud) "befüllt".



Habs ja hinbekommen  Danke


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juli 2020)

Alle neuen Werte sind drin.


----------



## _LS_ (2. August 2020)

Ich mache hier auch mal mit.
Das System ist extra neu aufgesetzt um Hintergrundlast so gut wie möglich zu verhindern und der Takt ist voll ausgefahren.

_LS_|Intel Core i7 6700k|4,7GHz|4C/8T|24GB DDR4-3100|CL17-18-18-36-2T|Nvidia RTX 2070|31,1|17,2|Link

Dazu noch zum Vergleich mit meinem Standardsetting mit 4,3GHz (aber auf einem System mit mehr Hintergrundlast): AVG 28,0 und P1 15,3


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2020)

Glaub das Teil fehlt noch in der Liste, war jetzt mal ein schneller run, hatte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt ehrlich gesagt, aber finde das geht.

Duvar|AMD Ryzen 3 3300X (58 Watt)| 4.4GHz |4c/8t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-15-14-36-1T|Nvidia GTX 1080Ti|38,5 Fps|25|Link

Krasser Absturz vom 8700K 


Edit: Hab mal die Spannungen etwas angepasst (waren zu viel des Guten, die aktuellen sind CB20 stable), diesmal hatte ich aber 2 mal Wachen im run, aber dennoch über 38FPS+ und 52W, 6 W weniger als davor. https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/9e79ab2b-fe52-448c-929a-2c98b81bfcac

Edit 2:

Habe mal noch bisschen was rausgekitzelt, muss ich die Tage mal hier laufen lassen bei KCD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. August 2020)

Duvar, war dir der 8700K wohl zu schnell, was? 
Ich warte dann noch fünf Optimierungsversuche ab, bis du dein finales Ergebnis postest.


----------



## Duvar (12. August 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Duvar, war dir der 8700K wohl zu schnell, was?
> Ich warte dann noch fünf Optimierungsversuche ab, bis du dein finales Ergebnis postest.



Ich poste nix mehr vermutlich, ist mir zu heiß, irgendwie spornt mich der Absturz vom 8700k nicht mehr an iwas zu versuchen^^
Kannst es also ruhig eintragen, damit wir auch nen 3300X haben in der Liste.
Ich poste erst mit Zen3 wieder 

Edit:
Ok gut, dann poste ich halt doch Dave, warte halt^^
Ist aber mein 24/7 Profil mit 25W Verbrauch und 32.1/21 FPS (AVG/P1) https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/131d6d3b-b546-462f-996b-150d029b61ec


Hier dasselbe Profil beim surfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plus noch die Timings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOpenfield (13. August 2020)

Also sogar ein Hauch effizienter, als dein 3600 Effizienz-Bench?

Irgendwie gibt dein Board/HWiNFO teilweise bisschen Schmarrn aus - 4 Kerne @7W, aber total CPU ~14W ^^ Package passt dann wieder.


----------



## Duvar (13. August 2020)

Nehmen sich nicht viel, siehst ja im Ranking mein alten 3600 mit 28W auch.


----------



## TheOpenfield (13. August 2020)

Ja, genau auf den hab ich mich bezogen, liegt einen Hauch zurück in Avg. pro Watt 
Das Spiel kann die Kerne wohl nicht "maximal" effektiv ausreizen.


----------



## gaussmath (14. August 2020)

A Total War Saga: TROY gibt's bei Epic kostenlos. Das wäre genial zum Benchen, weil das viele Kerne nutzt. Selbst ein 3950X profitiert noch. Ladet euch das mal runter.


----------



## Darkearth27 (14. August 2020)

Schade wohl verpasst das Fenster.. 
Egal würde sowas eh nicht spielen.


----------



## Duvar (14. August 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> A Total War Saga: TROY gibt's bei Epic kostenlos. Das wäre genial zum Benchen, weil das viele Kerne nutzt. Selbst ein 3950X profitiert noch. Ladet euch das mal runter.



Machst du einen Thread auf, dann zeige ich dir mal wo der Frosch die 4 Kerne hat^^


----------



## meckswell (16. August 2020)

.


----------



## meckswell (17. August 2020)

.


----------



## meckswell (1. September 2020)

.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. September 2020)

meckswell schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave Bitte eintragen nicht vergessen, Dankeschön.



Ein über 30.000-Zeichen Monster, gerüchteweise bekannt als das CPU-FAQ zum neuen CPU-Index , ist in der Finalisierung. Danach habe ich gerne wieder Zeit für sowas, mir qualmt der Schädel


----------



## gaussmath (2. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Machst du einen Thread auf, dann zeige ich dir mal wo der Frosch die 4 Kerne hat^^



Wollen wir noch was machen in der Richtung? Meine Cascade Lake Krücke ist auch wieder am Start.


----------



## Duvar (3. September 2020)

Aktuell habe ich nach paar Schicksalschlägen keinen Nerv dazu ehrlich gesagt + in 2.5 Wochen wird meine Gallenblase entfernt, darauf freue ich mich schon


----------



## gaussmath (3. September 2020)

@Duvar: Alles Gute und Daumen gedrückt, dass alles glatt läuft.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich nach paar Schicksalschlägen keinen Nerv dazu ehrlich gesagt + in 2.5 Wochen wird meine Gallenblase entfernt, darauf freue ich mich schon


@Duvar viel Glück das alles glatt läuft.

Nettes Tool hab es aber noch nicht ausprobiert[emoji16]. 

Hoffe ich finde mal zeit.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. September 2020)

Die Community-Benchmarks verschieben sich bis auf weiteres. Wenn der Umbau komplett abgeschlossen ist, funktionieren sicher auch die Tabellen wieder korrekt. Bis dahin bringen uns weitere Werte nicht weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. September 2020)

Ich habe mal versucht, die Tabellen mithilfe eines Tools von Laudian zu reparieren. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich aber mehr als unzufrieden. Damit das alles noch in eine Zeile passt, müssen Dinge entfernt werden.
Das sieht trotzdem einfach mies aus.

Das neue Desing hat eine Tabellenfunktion. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut es damit geht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. September 2020)

Haste dir ja richtig Arbeit mit gemacht.  

Irgendwie sieht das neue Design recht traurig aus, vom Platzangebot her.
Sieht so aus, als lässt die Werbefläche uns keinen Platz mehr *für Inhalt*. 

Irgendwie sieht das echt etwas lächerlich von der Platzaufteilung aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Du_ musst da zwanghaft etwas zurechtquetschen und die Seiten rufen einem gähnende Leere entgegen.
Is nich mehr viel Platz übrig geblieben.

Warum halbieren sie den Platz für Inhalt nicht noch. Wäre noch mehr Platz für Werbung(*die wir eh nicht sehen*).

Oder wir könnten unseren Text noch um die Hälfte verkleinern.
Man kann ja ne Lupe benutzen.  Oder gar nix mehr.

In nutze ja noch WQHD 16:9, aber schön, dass es tolle, neue, große Monitore gibt, mit 21:9, oder 4k. 
Ein neues Textsuchspiel.

Ganz ehrlich: Für's Forum is das echt doof.
Startseite. Meinetwegen. Die "News" kann man zum Größtenteil gern noch mal um die Hälfte verkürzen, wenn man wichtige Artikel dann wenigstens mit Bildern drumherum ankündigt, damit man die noch findet.

Aber im Forum ?
Da sieht's jetzt echt bescheiden aus.
Vor allem wo die Cracks hier entweder eh n Online Abo haben und damit keine Werbung sehen, oder wenn nicht, einen Werbeblocker laufen haben und die Werbung auch nicht sehen.

Nur "Edle Ritter" lassen den Werbeblocker aus, als suppoert. Aber nur, weil sie hier eh nie rumtippeln. 
Somit sehen über die Hälfte der Leute hier eh keine Werbung. Warum dann nicht wieder breit machen, das Forum ?

Das is doch kein handy, auf was ich glotze.
Nicht umsonst hab ich das Forum immer lieber zu Hause benutzt und nicht unterwegs am handy.
Letzteres nur im Notfall. Warum ? Weil unangenehm wenig Platz da war.
Jetzt haben wir den gleichen Effekt zu Hause. Echt mies.

Vielleicht seht ihr das ja anders und könnt da irgendwie ne neue Tabelle hinquetschen, passend zum neuen Design, aber ich finde das neue hier nicht so prickelnd.
Hauptsache man quetscht alles zusammen und liefert nicht mal n Dark Mode von Haus aus, direkt dazu.
Aber zum Glück gibt's ja "Dark Reader".

Ohne die Zusatztools wie Dark Reader und Werbeblocker kann man die Seite total vergessen.

Ich glaub, ich werd' das Feedback noch mal bei der "neue Design Seite" geben, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich ignoriert wird.

Aber vielen Dank Dave, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, die alten Daten zu retten.
Das hatte echt viel Spaß gemacht hier.

Und danke noch mal, für die vielen, guten Tipps, die man hier bei PCGH kriegt:



PCGH rockt !
Das neue Design nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. September 2020)

Die maximale Breite hat für den, der die Seite programmiert, eben Vorteile. Für die Nutzer eben nicht, vor allem wenn man so etwas großartiges wie Community-Benchmarks bauen/betreuen möchte. Ich überlege schon, einen Restart hinzulegen, da ohnehin alles neu gemacht wurde (außer BF 5).


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. September 2020)

Das funktioniert nicht mal richtig. Ich kann weder händisch die Breite der Tabelle anpassen, noch werden automatisch leere Kästen entfernt oder zusammengeführt. Aber wenn die Tabelle breiter als das Forum ist, wird ein Scrollbalken unten eingefügt?! Die Anhänge werden auch alle nicht mehr angezeigt. Der ganze Community-Benchmark ist futsch  

Da muss was völlig neues her. Und die Infos müssen auf das nötigste reduziert werden, was einen sinnvollen Vergleich ad adsurbum führt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. September 2020)

Das ist echt *absurd*. 

Ein neues Design soll doch _verbessern_. 
Ich hab das Gefühl, es schränkt _in wichtigen Dingen_ ein. Und zwar _nicht zu knapp_.

Es gibt auch tolle, neue Funktionen, was aber Ende 2020 auch normal sein sollte, aber diese feste Breite hier ...   

Es ist ja jetzt nicht "nur" Bei Community benchmarks so.
Ich schätze Raff und co. müssen ihre Tabellen, bei den kommenden Tests(geht ja gleich los  ) auch entsprechend beschränken(*quetsch*, *quetsch*), selbst wenn man gern *mehr Inhalt und Information* gezeigt hätte. 
Aber der Rand is ja praktisch sofort da.


----------



## blautemple (23. September 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nicht mal richtig. Ich kann weder händisch die Breite der Tabelle anpassen, noch werden automatisch leere Kästen entfernt oder zusammengeführt. Aber wenn die Tabelle breiter als das Forum ist, wird ein Scrollbalken unten eingefügt?! Die Anhänge werden auch alle nicht mehr angezeigt. Der ganze Community-Benchmark ist futsch
> 
> Da muss was völlig neues her. Und die Infos müssen auf das nötigste reduziert werden, was einen sinnvollen Vergleich ad adsurbum führt.



Könnte man es nicht alternativ wie Computerbase handhaben und richtige Artikel veröffentlichen und die Nutzer hauen die Ergebnisse dann in die Kommentarspalte? 
Wäre echt super schade wenn die Community Benchmarks wieder fallen gelassen werden


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Wie schaut es an der Front aus? Passiert da noch was?


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2020)

Dann will ich mal meine wöchentlich Nachfrage stellen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. Oktober 2020)

Aktuell bedarf ein nicht näher genannter Prozessor-Hersteller meine Aufmerksamkeit. 
Wäre nicht ständig was anderes los, würde ich mich gerne an die Tabellen (und auch den PCGH-Blog) setzen. Auch das RL stellt mich derzeit auf eine harte Probe. Ich schaue, wie ich das lösen kann.


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2020)

Alles gut, wenn es zeitlich nicht geht, geht es nicht. Mit so einer Info kann ich ja was anfangen


----------



## Duvar (29. Oktober 2020)

Wollte mal meinen neuen Prozessor durch den Bench jagen, aber habe nur ekelige 6-7 FPS mit der GT730^^
Da wird auch OC nix mehr rausholen, muss ich wohl auf die RX 6800XT warten


----------



## AndroidJunky (8. November 2020)

Ich kann das Spiel nicht mal flüssig spielen, in Rattay mit meinem Ryzen 5 3600 und einer RX5700 XT.


----------



## HisN (9. November 2020)

Der Schatten ist der CPU-Killer im Game.
Schatten eine Stufe runter, und die CPU-Last ist weg.


----------



## AndroidJunky (9. November 2020)

Die Schatten sind es sogar bei mir nicht. Ich muss die Objektsichtweite komplett runter stellen, sonst gehen die FPS in den Keller. Die Hälfte einzustellen, ist auch zu viel. 
Einstellungen auf "hoch" stellen, bringt auch nicht viel


----------



## Triv (21. Januar 2021)

Triv|Intel i7 5960X|4.6 GHz (Cache: 4.4 GHz)|8/16|32 GiB DDR4-3200|CL12-11-11-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|36.2|21.0|Link

Habe den alten Haudegen ein wenig geprügelt  Ist nicht absolutes max. bei Core und Cache aber der Speicher ist gut ausgereizt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

@PCGH_Dave: Das könnte man doch wiederbeleben, oder?  Die Tabelle funktioniert noch fast - im Gegensatz zu der in BF5. Bisschen stutzen und geil!

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave: Das könnte man doch wiederbeleben, oder?  Die Tabelle funktioniert noch fast - im Gegensatz zu der in BF5. Bisschen stutzen und geil!
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Das Redesign hat ja leider auch alle Anhänge zerschossen. Das Savegame ist auch veraltet und die Tabelle müsste von Hand einzeln neu aufgezogen werden. Das Thema bräuchte also "etwas" mehr Liebe. ^^
Fühl dich frei, da zu arbeiten, ich bin eher für einen Reboot und den alten Hund hier zu begraben. (Die neue Szene ist mit der alten ohnehin nur bedingt vergleichbar.)


----------



## blautemple (6. März 2021)

Mal als ganz verrückte Idee. Wäre es nicht vllt besser einen großen CPU bzw. GPU Community Benchmark Thread zu erstellen? Da gibt es dann für jedes Spiel aus den Parcours einen Beitrag mit einer Rangliste und einer Verlinkung zu dem Video. Im ersten Post muss dann nur einmal erklärt werden wie der Ablauf ist.


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. März 2021)

Also seit gestern habe ich dann auch wieder Lust auf eine Runde benchen, gerade auf KCD! Sobald die Lüfter (Noctua NF A12x25, Arctic P12 PWM) hier sind, setze ich mich an Cyberpunk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Anno 1800 hat der "Altmeister" von Prolimatech den i9-10900k mit einem P12 PWM bei recht entspannten 65-70°C bei konstanten 4,9 Ghz gehalten.

Bin gespannt, was bei Cyberpunk und KCD mit dem Moped geht!  CapFrameX ist drauf und Game Downloads laufen. Nachher gibt es (Stock-)Werte!


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2021)

Man, den Kühler habe ich schon lange nirgends mehr in echt gesehen.


----------



## HisN (21. November 2022)

@PCGH_Dave 

Schade dass Du das Savefile gelöscht hast^^
Neue Prozessoren, neue Werte^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. November 2022)

Huh? Das zockt noch wer? Save kann bestimmt jemand stellen, ich hab das zur Not auch noch irgendwo herumfliegen …


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. November 2022)

Moin!

Ich habe schnell in meinem Archiv gegraben - das hier müsste "Rattay Nights" sein.  Hab's mal testweise bei uns hochgeladen und in den passenden Artikel gepackt: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/King.../PCGH-Community-Benchmarks-fuer-CPUs-1348020/

Sicher bin ich aber nicht, da ich nur die GPU-Tests wirklich sauber archiviert habe. Freiwillige vor! 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (30. November 2022)

Zer0Strat | i9-13900K | 5.6 GHz (Cache: 4.9 GHz) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR5-6400 |CL40-40-40-80-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 4090 | 76.2 | 45.1 | Link


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2022)

HisN | i9-13900K | 5.7 GHz (Cache: 4.9 GHz) | 8c/32t | 64 GiB DDR5-5600 |CL30-36-36-89-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 4090 | 69.8 | 40.5 | Link

Wer hätte gedacht, dass das so einen Unterschied macht.

HisN | i9-13900K | 5.7 GHz (Cache: 4.9 GHz) | 8c/16t | 64 GiB DDR5-5600 |CL30-36-36-89-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 4090 | 74 | 47.6 | Link


----------



## Zer0Strat (5. Dezember 2022)

Mit ein bösschen RAM Tuning...

Zer0Strat | i9-13900K | 5.6 GHz (Cache: 4.9 GHz) | 8c/16t | 32 GiB DDR5-6600 | CL32-38-38-48-2T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 4090 | 82.9 | 50  | Link

Ist übrigens jetzt mit Raptor Lake + DDR5 das erstmal Mal, dass sich das Game flüssig anfühlt, wenn man diese Killer Settings verwendet, also insbesondere Ultra Schatten.


----------



## Anthropos (5. Dezember 2022)

8c/16t bedeutet, dass ihr die ECores deaktiviert habt?


----------



## Zer0Strat (5. Dezember 2022)

Anthropos schrieb:


> 8c/16t bedeutet, dass ihr die ECores deaktiviert habt?


Jup!


----------

